# The EB MusicMan 7 Club



## Norstorm

*Someone else here with musicmans..

I have a JP Stealth Black 7 w/ piezos..
Got it new in 2010. I love that guitar. 
*


----------



## littlephil

Here's my loaded JP7 in Candy Red, got it earlier this year


----------



## Norstorm

She's a princess, dude..
I love it


----------



## Jontain

bitter bitter jealousy, lush guitars guys!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I want a jp7 so much. Btw great guitars.


----------



## MatthewK

I don't have any pretty pictures of it, but I do have a JP7 in redburst with all the options. Amazing guitar!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Korpau

I hate you guys so much.


----------



## Guitarman700

Goddammit. This is NOT helping my GAS for one of these.


----------



## Norstorm

The play really nice tho...
One of the few guitars I owned, were I didn't feel I had to customize it to make it fit my fingers and style..
"plug & play" right out of the box..

I love it..


----------



## Guitarman700

Norstorm said:


> The play really nice tho...
> One of the few guitars I owned, were I didn't feel I had to customize it to make it fit my fingers and style..
> "plug & play" right out of the box..
> 
> I love it..



I agree. The four 6'ers and the two sevens I've played were among the best guitars I have ever touched.


----------



## Norstorm

I DO own other Ibanez 6, 7 and 8's.. cause I've played them for ages, and they're coming in so many versions 

But the custom trem bridges on these JP7's..?? Friggin best ones I ever tried...!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Here's my JP7 BFR, now loaded with BKP Painkiller and Cold Sweat, love it to death!


----------



## Norstorm

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my JP7 BFR, now loaded with BKP Painkiller and Cold Sweat, love it to death!







*Mother of god...!!! 


GAS! 
*


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

THANK HIM FOR MAKING THIS THREAD GODDAMN!

My JPX7
















Love it.


----------



## Norstorm

Kurkkuviipale said:


> THANK HIM FOR MAKING THIS THREAD GODDAMN!
> 
> My JPX7
> 
> 
> Love it.





Dude.. How's the jpx compared to the other models? Do you know??


----------



## Korpau

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my JP7 BFR, now loaded with BKP Painkiller and Cold Sweat, love it to death!


That made me seriously drool all over my keyboard.
Too bad these cost a frigging fortune


----------



## rippedflesh89

wow... ive never noticed how great the upper fret access is on these guitars... that cutaway is fucking deeeeep!


----------



## Norstorm

I aggree.. I wanted to buy a BFR quilt, but couldn't afford it, so I ended up with one of his previous models..
Maybe I'll do something stupid before christmas this year


----------



## metalman_ltd

I absolutly love my Jp7 best guitar I have owned will never part with it. everyone who hasn't played one must. As expensive as they are nobody would regret it. wish my phone could attach pics.


----------



## Opeth666

I don't know if I should thank the OP or if I had the power to do so Ban him because he made this thread and I just had to click it to add fuel to my everlong GAS which will not be satisfied anytime soon until I have a JP7...

but besides that... SICK GUITARS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Norstorm

Opeth666 said:


> I don't know if I should thank the OP or if I had the power to do so Ban him because he made this thread and I just had to click it to add fuel to my everlong GAS which will not be satisfied anytime soon until I have a JP7...
> 
> but besides that... SICK GUITARS GUYS!!!!!




*Evil laugh* muahahahah!


----------



## Metalus

Here's my baby


----------



## Metalus

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my JP7 BFR, now loaded with BKP Painkiller and Cold Sweat, love it to death!





Kurkkuviipale said:


> THANK HIM FOR MAKING THIS THREAD GODDAMN!
> 
> My JPX7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.



Pure sex


----------



## Opeth666

Norstorm said:


> *Evil laugh* muahahahah!



not cool sir!!


----------



## Norstorm

Opeth666 said:


> not cool sir!!



no offence.. It was a bad joke 

Oh, well.. I have serious gas on a BFR myself, dude..
I tried one, and they're amazing.


----------



## Metalus

Norstorm said:


> no offence.. It was a bad joke
> 
> Oh, well.. I have serious gas on a BFR myself, dude..
> I tried one, and they're amazing.



+1


----------



## MikeH

All of you can fuck right off.


----------



## Metalus

Ibz_rg said:


> All of you can fuck right off.


----------



## MikeH

I'll be joining the club later this year, though. JPX7 fund has begun.


----------



## djpharoah

You guys realize we have groups for this exact reason right?


----------



## BasementCreature

here is mine loaded old jp7


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Jason Richardson, reminding us how awesome he is, and how beautiful BFRs are.


----------



## Guitarman700

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Jason Richardson, reminding us how awesome he is, and how beautiful BFRs are.





Incidentally, the name for this smiley is also a BOO song title.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Norstorm said:


> Dude.. How's the jpx compared to the other models? Do you know??



Well... I HAPPEN to have 3 Petrucci signatures. Two JP6, one loaded with JP6 old signature pickups (I've heard they're practically an Air Nortone in neck, and F-Spaced D-sonic in bridge), AND the other one loaded with BKP Miracle Mans. The third one is of course the already mentioned JPX7

The JPX... Well, to me it's of course pretty different for the sake of sound, as the pups are different. CrunchLab and Liquid Fire are really modern, long sustain hot pickups, though maybe not as hot as Miracle Mans. Really nice to have such sonar possibilities while recording to say at least. The old JP6 pups are good overall, though they do lack some kind of high end crisp, which is easily fixed by tweaking the sound.

The JPX has body chambering, which in a way makes the guitar louder, and have more sustain. Also the five way switch is a lot of help when choosing just the best clean sound for part X of a song.

The JPX has a painted neck if that matters to you.

That's all, just shoot me with questions if you feel like.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my JP7 BFR, now loaded with BKP Painkiller and Cold Sweat, love it to death!



Hory fuck how did I not see this awesomeness at first glance? Props to you.


----------



## Norstorm

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well... I HAPPEN to have 3 Petrucci signatures. Two JP6, one loaded with JP6 old signature pickups (I've heard they're practically an Air Nortone in neck, and F-Spaced D-sonic in bridge), AND the other one loaded with BKP Miracle Mans. The third one is of course the already mentioned JPX7
> 
> The JPX... Well, to me it's of course pretty different for the sake of sound, as the pups are different. CrunchLab and Liquid Fire are really modern, long sustain hot pickups, though maybe not as hot as Miracle Mans. Really nice to have such sonar possibilities while recording to say at least. The old JP6 pups are good overall, though they do lack some kind of high end crisp, which is easily fixed by tweaking the sound.
> 
> The JPX has body chambering, which in a way makes the guitar louder, and have more sustain. Also the five way switch is a lot of help when choosing just the best clean sound for part X of a song.
> 
> The JPX has a painted neck if that matters to you.
> 
> That's all, just shoot me with questions if you feel like.




Well.. I'm a Petrucci fan all over, so I've seen a few of his promotional videos for the jpx, but I've never really tested it's skills and sound..
I'm very curious about the chambering and how that'll effect the sound..

I just HAVE to find one


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Norstorm said:


> Well.. I'm a Petrucci fan all over, so I've seen a few of his promotional videos for the jpx, but I've never really tested it's skills and sound..
> I'm very curious about the chambering and how that'll effect the sound..
> 
> I just HAVE to find one



Chambering... well if you wanna know the physics of it, the thing goes like this: Once you strum your guitar, the wood starts to resonate in the same frequencies as your strummed chord. Once that resonation reaches the chambers, they start to act like an acoustic guitar - just without the cool hole to hear the acoustics. While the sound's resonating there, a reverse function is happening. The resonation from the chambers move on to the body, on to the strings, thus making the sustain longer and the sound a little more saturated, as depending on the chord, low notes of the chords are contributing the higher strings and vice versa.

That's by logic, a fraction of that is the audible part, and that's just a culminated version of the actual 'thing' that happens. So what you basically hear, due to the chambering, is longer, louder, wider chords and a little maybe more round(?) sound than the other JP's.

TL;DR: Sustain.


----------



## darren

Here's my old JP7 in Lava Pearl:












I sold it a couple of years ago, though. I loved playing it live, but it really didn't have that tone mojo in the studio.


----------



## Norstorm

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Chambering... well if you wanna know the physics of it, the thing goes like this: Once you strum your guitar, the wood starts to resonate in the same frequencies as your strummed chord. Once that resonation reaches the chambers, they start to act like an acoustic guitar - just without the cool hole to hear the acoustics. While the sound's resonating there, a reverse function is happening. The resonation from the chambers move on to the body, on to the strings, thus making the sustain longer and the sound a little more saturated, as depending on the chord, low notes of the chords are contributing the higher strings and vice versa.
> 
> That's by logic, a fraction of that is the audible part, and that's just a culminated version of the actual 'thing' that happens. So what you basically hear, due to the chambering, is longer, louder, wider chords and a little maybe more round(?) sound than the other JP's.
> 
> TL;DR: Sustain.




Holy crap, dude.. Did you run through MIT or something??


----------



## Ricreech

My JP7 BFR 




[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Norstorm said:


> Holy crap, dude.. Did you run through MIT or something??



I'm in high school now... Not even graduated yet. It just happens to be that Finland is one of the worlds best (or actually nr. 1) educated country. But we do have people that doesn't have logic at all too...


----------



## EOT

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well... I HAPPEN to have 3 Petrucci signatures. Two JP6, one loaded with JP6 old signature pickups (I've heard they're practically an Air Nortone in neck, and F-Spaced D-sonic in bridge), AND the other one loaded with BKP Miracle Mans. The third one is of course the already mentioned JPX7
> 
> The JPX... Well, to me it's of course pretty different for the sake of sound, as the pups are different. CrunchLab and Liquid Fire are really modern, long sustain hot pickups, though maybe not as hot as Miracle Mans. Really nice to have such sonar possibilities while recording to say at least. The old JP6 pups are good overall, though they do lack some kind of high end crisp, which is easily fixed by tweaking the sound.
> 
> The JPX has body chambering, which in a way makes the guitar louder, and have more sustain. Also the five way switch is a lot of help when choosing just the best clean sound for part X of a song.
> 
> The JPX has a painted neck if that matters to you.
> 
> That's all, just shoot me with questions if you feel like.



I've got a quick question for you. I have a JPX7 and whenever play with the neck pickup selected I tend hit the the 5 way. Just from looking at them, it seems the models with the three way toggle switch would be less prone to this? Have you had this problem, or do I just suck at picking?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Actually, I tend to hit my 3-way switch more than the 5 way. And I guess it's just a matter of technique. (Not implying yours is wrong)


----------



## EOT

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Actually, I tend to hit my 3-way switch more than the 5 way. And I guess it's just a matter of technique. (Not implying yours is wrong)



Well my technique is definitely not great. But at least that keeps me from wanting to replace the JPX with one the three way equipped ones so much. Thanks 

Maybe I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## celebro95

GOD, jizz in my pants!!!

this is not helping my fucking GAS!!!


----------



## bulb

I no longer have the one on the left, but the one on the right is my main recording 7 and i used it for all the 7 string stuff on the Periphery album.
7 string Original JP7 with original Dimarzio custom pickups and Mystic Dream Finish.





I dont have the best pics of this guitar, but this is my BFR.
7 string BFR with Flamed Koa top, Alder body with Mahogany Tone Block, Rosewood Neck and Rosewood veneer between the top and body.
I have been using this guitar live on tour, and its just incredible, one of my best sounding live guitars! So good!


----------



## darren

That Koa-topped BFR is hot buttered sex!


----------



## gregmarx7

Just got this bad boy a few days ago. And I am totally loving it. Still have to get better pictures, but oh well. This is hands down, my favorite guitar.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

fuuuuuuuuuuuu okay i have to get one now


----------



## SYLrules88

^ get one and swirl it!!!!!!


----------



## Norstorm

SYLrules88 said:


> ^ get one and swirl it!!!!!!




Waaah..!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

bulb said:


> I no longer have the one on the left, but the one on the right is my main recording 7 and i used it for all the 7 string stuff on the Periphery album.
> 7 string Original JP7 with original Dimarzio custom pickups and Mystic Dream Finish.



So, you still prefer your old stock JP7 to the koa-topped BFR JP7 for recording purpose? Not counting the fact that you'll probably end up using a Blackmachine B7 for the next stuff, but I'm curious anyway.


----------



## Alberto7

Whaaaaaaaaa-...?!

I freaking hate you people...


----------



## Furtive Glance

I herd u guyz leik white.




also greenez.


----------



## bulb

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> So, you still prefer your old stock JP7 to the koa-topped BFR JP7 for recording purpose? Not counting the fact that you'll probably end up using a Blackmachine B7 for the next stuff, but I'm curious anyway.



The Koa one is very unique sounding and will most likely end up on recordings (used it on strizzwald, it has a very deep timbre which is awesome!)
But overall the stock one is my goto recording one (of course the Blackmachine will probably replace it!)


----------



## Norstorm

bulb said:


> The Koa one is very unique sounding and will most likely end up on recordings (used it on strizzwald, it has a very deep timbre which is awesome!)
> But overall the stock one is my goto recording one (of course the Blackmachine will probably replace it!)




Ya, I found your BFR quilt for sale on the bay a while ago..
the koa replaced it, ey?


----------



## shadscbr

I love my Mystic Dream, but I fear i'm far too weak to overcome the BFR gas 







Shad


----------



## thedonal

From photos, the bridge looks a little lacking. Even accepting it's a JP guitar.

What's the recess like? Is there plenty of pull-up on the trem? Is it fairly stable without the whole double locking thing? I assume the tuners are locking?


----------



## bulb

thedonal said:


> From photos, the bridge looks a little lacking. Even accepting it's a JP guitar.
> 
> What's the recess like? Is there plenty of pull-up on the trem? Is it fairly stable without the whole double locking thing? I assume the tuners are locking?



have you never played one before?
the bridge is not only really good and stable, but it is very comfortable as well, similar to a hipshot trem in some ways.
and even though there is no locking nut, it actually stays in tune very well for whatever reason.
i tremolno my jp7s and they have performed REALLY well live (and i tend to abuse the strings live haha)


----------



## CooleyJr

bulb said:


> have you never played one before?
> the bridge is not only really good and stable, but it is very comfortable as well, similar to a hipshot trem in some ways.
> and even though there is no locking nut, it actually stays in tune very well for whatever reason.
> i tremolno my jp7s and they have performed REALLY well live (and i tend to abuse the strings live haha)



Yeah I've noticed.  You're one of them "Hard Pickers. If it can survive the abuse you put it through, I'm damn sure it's "stable" enough for everyone else. lol


----------



## Whitestrat

My JPX7. Still to date the best 7 string I've ever played and owned.


----------



## Guamskyy

I hate/extremely jelly of you guys.


----------



## Norstorm

The JP Custom bridge is actually one of the best bridges I ever tried...

but I actually DO have a little bitchin to do.
I didn't feel like I had to customize it in any way, but the neckjoint is kinda pissing me off from time to time.Not always,but when playing fast on the highest notes, the neckjoint is thumping my knockles


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Norstorm said:


> The JP Custom bridge is actually one of the best bridges I ever tried...
> 
> but I actually DO have a little bitchin to do.
> I didn't feel like I had to customize it in any way, but the neckjoint is kinda pissing me off from time to time.Not always,but when playing fast on the highest notes, the neckjoint is thumping my knockles



Blame your hand, not the guitar.


----------



## Norstorm

Ooh, I can live with that


----------



## leandroab

I wanna be part of it but I have no $$$


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Man oh man, i need one now! Hmm.... seeing as i will eventually get one, i'm trying to decide what finish to get (and keep.... at least for a while..... then i'd probably swirl it hahaha)... my faves are the Dargie's Delight green, and that awesome purple on the JPX, but i don't guess either color is regularly offered on the regular JP7, is it? I gotta have that awesome arm scoop on there.


----------



## littlephil

^Nope, the 2 Dargies were limited editions, and Barolo is JPX only. Really the JPX is just as comfortable as the regular JP though, don't let the lack of a scoop deceive you. Plus its alder/mahogany, which is a + to me (although I love my basswood JP7 heaps too!)


----------



## Norstorm

That's why I'm going for a BFR I think..
The sound is really something else.


----------



## Skyblue

I wish I could join the club D: though I'd like to try it out first, and I can barely find them anywhere...


----------



## thedonal

bulb said:


> have you never played one before?
> the bridge is not only really good and stable, but it is very comfortable as well, similar to a hipshot trem in some ways.
> and even though there is no locking nut, it actually stays in tune very well for whatever reason.
> i tremolno my jp7s and they have performed REALLY well live (and i tend to abuse the strings live haha)



Cheers, Bulb. Nope- never picked one up. I guess it has locking tuners- that helps my Strat Plus keep amazing tuning stability on a 2-point bridge.

I always searched on JP7s, but very few places in the UK seem to sell them. 

I'll have a go of a 6 at some point in the future, just out of curiousity (my next lusted after guitar is a Jaden Rose or a Gibson Les Paul).


----------



## yellowv

Sadly I am not a member of the club, although I do have JP6 BFR baritone and a JPX6. I am looking to score a BFR 7 though. I have totally fallen in love with the JP's. Any of you guys need a sweet PRS?


----------



## Underworld

here I go : 

I love the overall feel of the original JP7, much better than the BFR one (I can't stand painted necks). I'm not a fan of the D-Sonic tho and I'm thinking about switching the bridge pup for something else... any input?


















Look at this birdseye maple


----------



## Ravenbird

Does anyone know why JPX model costs considerably less than standard BFR?
MusicMan Guitars

JPX7 &#8210; $2590
BFR7 &#8210; $3099

The differences are chambering and some other minor stuff. The main things - body wood, neck wood and top are the same.
As far as I see, standard BFR looks more "solid" than jpx, which looks like something "temporary".


----------



## Alberto7

^ All that comes to mind are the top woods, which are way fancier on the BFR's. Could possibly be a name thing as well, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## djpharoah

My pair from last summer. Minty Mystic Dream and Cobalt Blue. They were great guitars and honestly I would have kept them BUT then I was swept off my feet by Jacksons.

In memory of my twins.


----------



## yellowv

The BFR's cost more than the JPX b/c of the quilted and flamed tops. Thats it. The JPX is just as good a guitar in every way. Just not as fancy. Just as sexy though


----------



## littlephil

A $500 discount just because of the maple top doesn't seem right to me, especially since the BFRs aren't full tops, just drop tops. Still, I don't make the prices so I can't really do a thing about it


----------



## Jzbass25

I figured this would be a good thread to ask even though I know its been asked before I want to ask again =P. How's the trem stay in tune on these? I will probably be able to try one this summer but can the trem stay in tune just fine doing crazy whammy stuff or does it only like dives and maybe a little bit of pullup or flutter? 

I might actually try and pick one of these up... I may even sell my beloved ibanez 7 string for one, too bad I just had it plek'd since I'd be getting negative yield. 

Also when you turn on mags and piezo does it come out of each jack separately or blend? Also I know people like dave martone blend their piezo into their normal guitar signal, do you guys ever try this and if so does it work fine or is it always best to just run piezo into an acoustic amp?

Sorry for the questions! I just have terrible GAS lol


----------



## Whitestrat

yellowv said:


> The BFR's cost more than the JPX b/c of the quilted and flamed tops. Thats it. The JPX is just as good a guitar in every way. Just not as fancy. Just as sexy though


 
To me, the JPX is a better guitar. Mainly because of the Ebony board and the larger frets. Those are a huge deal to me.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Hi all, my contribution to the club...












Love everything about the guitar, with the exception of where the pickup switch is located, although I reckon that this will in time promote better right-hand technique...


----------



## Norstorm

Stemp Fester said:


> Hi all, my contribution to the club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about the guitar, with the exception of where the pickup switch is located, although I reckon that this will in time promote better right-hand technique...




Holy crap! I love the finish..! Nice!


----------



## bulb

heres a much better picture of my koa bfr7


----------



## Mordacain

bulb said:


> heres a much better picture of my koa bfr7



 lovely


----------



## right_to_rage

White JP7's are soo hot.


----------



## celebro95

bulb said:


> heres a much better picture of my koa bfr7



if you mind sell your regular JP7 Mystic.
hit me up !!!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i LOVE these guitars but are they all the same guitar with a different color? only difference ive seen is some are basswood and some are alder but those are both pretty similar in tone. oh, and maple tops.

id get one if i had $3000 and if i liked non locking trems. wow, i sound like an ass right now. im definately not knocking these guitars!!!! i fuckin love them!!


----------



## bulb

celebro95 said:


> if you mind sell your regular JP7 Mystic.
> hit me up !!!



never selling that guitar, i would sooner sell the BFR (which is not happening either)


----------



## bulb

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i LOVE these guitars but are they all the same guitar with a different color? only difference ive seen is some are basswood and some are alder but those are both pretty similar in tone. oh, and maple tops.
> 
> id get one if i had $3000 and if i liked non locking trems. wow, i sound like an ass right now. im definately not knocking these guitars!!!! i fuckin love them!!



my 2 are very different tonally and timbre-wise and its probably in large part due to the very different body/top woods
in fact the only common wood on the 2 guitars is the rosewood fretboard.


----------



## Uncreative123

Just made a NGD thread...but I'll throw the twins up here too:





















Green JP7 BFR
Black Onyx JPXI7 (BFR)


----------



## GATA4

this thread


----------



## Norstorm

Ya, when the winter arrives again, I'm going for the red ruby bfr quilt..
Can't wait..
I really love that finish.

I keep hearing people are looking for some finished discontinued.. Like the green one, and few others. Maybe they should bring them back in prod


----------



## Duckykong

I have to post my 2010 BFR Walnutburst tomorrow!


----------



## littlephil

Jzbass25 said:


> I figured this would be a good thread to ask even though I know its been asked before I want to ask again =P. How's the trem stay in tune on these? I will probably be able to try one this summer but can the trem stay in tune just fine doing crazy whammy stuff or does it only like dives and maybe a little bit of pullup or flutter?


The trem is very good. You can do dives and stuff, not stupid wanky stuff like Vai, and it doesn't have the range of a Floyd, but it holds tune very well.


Jzbass25 said:


> Also when you turn on mags and piezo does it come out of each jack separately or blend? Also I know people like dave martone blend their piezo into their normal guitar signal, do you guys ever try this and if so does it work fine or is it always best to just run piezo into an acoustic amp?


You can do either. There are 2 outputs, one will give you either a blend of both with a mono cable, or a stereo split with a Y cable (With the stereo jack alone, the magnetic signal will always be buffered) 
The second jack is just a standard mono magnetic output (non buffered) and if you use this jack and the stereo jack too with a mono cable, the stereo jack will just give you piezo output.


----------



## Demeyes

I'm planing on getting a JP7. I'm going to sell off my Ibanez stuff and start saving, it's going to take a while but I'd say it will be worth it. I should have a few covers gigs coming up that will help pay for it. After I get the money together I'll have to play the waiting game and find a nice one used.


----------



## Jzbass25

littlephil said:


> The trem is very good. You can do dives and stuff, not stupid wanky stuff like Vai, and it doesn't have the range of a Floyd, but it holds tune very well.
> 
> You can do either. There are 2 outputs, one will give you either a blend of both with a mono cable, or a stereo split with a Y cable (With the stereo jack alone, the magnetic signal will always be buffered)
> The second jack is just a standard mono magnetic output (non buffered) and if you use this jack and the stereo jack too with a mono cable, the stereo jack will just give you piezo output.



Thanks, Im really thinking about getting one (7 probably) in the next year or so, I may still keep my Ibanez 7 though since it has some intrinsic value to me. 

Also Im sure the trem will be fine for me, sure I do some vai shit but I don't wank as much as vai (even though I love him sometimes his trem wanking can be too "avant garde"). I mainly do pullups and flutter and sometimes I do some "chopping" to get the quick sweep feel of each note but I'm planning on a 7 string and I seem to use the trem A LOT less than on my 6 strings so I don't think I need to worry at all. 

Like I said, I'm going to play a few this summer and Im sure I'll fall in love and try and sell my soul to the devil to get one, too bad I already sold it once for a microphone.


----------



## celebro95

i will be in this club in the next couple of weeks !~!~!


----------



## celebro95

bulb said:


> never selling that guitar, i would sooner sell the BFR (which is not happening either)



LOL
im looking for one like yours, Mystic Color with old custom dimarzio pickups !!!


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Can anybody tell me how many 7 string models the Music Man company makes?

I want to buy a 7 string Music Man, but I am not sure I understand correctly....are there a JP7, BFR7, JPX7 and a JPXI7?


----------



## Uncreative123

George Engelbrecht said:


> Can anybody tell me how many 7 string models the Music Man company makes?
> 
> I want to buy a 7 string Music Man, but I am not sure I understand correctly....are there a JP7, BFR7, JPX7 and a JPXI7?




You are correct sir. Unless you count the one-off Rosewood-neck and the LTD Roasted type models- but those are essentially just BFR7's.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Uncreative123 said:


> You are correct sir. Unless you count the one-off Rosewood-neck and the LTD Roasted type models- but those are essentially just BFR7's.


Thank you 

Now I can start making my decision which one I want.


----------



## Uncreative123

George Engelbrecht said:


> Thank you
> 
> Now I can start making my decision which one I want.




lol, but that's the hardest part. Well no, deciding on a color is the hardest part...


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Uncreative123 said:


> lol, but that's the hardest part. Well no, deciding on a color is the hardest part...


hehe, I will let you guys know or maybe ask more questions first on the hardware etc and then buy that baby!


----------



## Furtive Glance

So jealous of that Koa...


----------



## Norstorm

I have a Q after discussing in another thread..
Are the fretsize on the JPX the same as on most Ibanez guitars? XL Jumbo that is?


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Norstorm said:


> I have a Q after discussing in another thread..
> Are the fretsize on the JPX the same as on most Ibanez guitars? XL Jumbo that is?


This is an answer that I got from emailing them regarding fret sizes

_1) While we do not release the exact fret specs, we can say this:
_ _1) JP7 and BFR JP7 have __High Profile, Wide frets (equivalent to bass frets)
2) JPX7 has__Jumbo Profile, Wide frets (*larger that # 1*)
3) JPXI7 has __Medium Jumbo Profile, Wide frets *(sized in between* *# 1 & #2*)_


----------



## Norstorm

Wow.. Far out 

Thanks man..


----------



## Jzbass25

So yesterday my local guitar center in my parents town had a koa JP6, the guy had a heartattack when I asked him to play it but Im serious about buying one so I think he was sorta okay with it. 

First, the cutaway makes me want to make the horns smaller on all my ibanezes haha! 2nd I liked the koa a lot but I like to keep it simple (and cheaper) with a solid color I think, unless it was a purple flame or something. The only thing I didn't like was the neck seemed tiny (width wise) but I know the specs are wider but a small change in width from nut to 24. Maybe I've just been playing my 7 too much, it sort of makes me worry since I know the 7 neck is thinner than my 7's but then again maybe I'll love it.

The guitar was crafted well, I liked the pups and piezo, great finish even though I'm more of a simpleton or flame guy and the neck might take some getting use to so overall I like the guitars a lot but I'm going to play a jpx when I'm back in orlando and see how it goes. I hope to join the club sometime this year! (hopefully college doesn't have any surprise and hopefully nothing essential breaks like my last year)


----------



## Whitestrat

Norstorm said:


> I have a Q after discussing in another thread..
> Are the fretsize on the JPX the same as on most Ibanez guitars? XL Jumbo that is?



Same height, but not the same width. The ibanezes are wider.


----------



## quaned

Jzbass25 said:


> So yesterday my local guitar center in my parents town had a koa JP6, the guy had a heartattack when I asked him to play it but Im serious about buying one so I think he was sorta okay with it.



:haha:

I love my local music store, they didn't give a damn even I was in the store noodling around with a JP7 BFR for an hour or so


----------



## Metalus

gregmarx7 said:


> Just got this bad boy a few days ago. And I am totally loving it. Still have to get better pictures, but oh well. This is hands down, my favorite guitar.



I knw how u feel dude


----------



## Jzbass25

quaned said:


> :haha:
> 
> I love my local music store, they didn't give a damn even I was in the store noodling around with a JP7 BFR for an hour or so



Yeah I had it for about an hour but damn was he nervous haha. I dont blame him though since I've seen the damn kids who walk in there, the jp I played was tuned to drop D so I'm sure he had another kid come in there and fiddle with it all willy nilly.


----------



## Metalus

bulb said:


> have you never played one before?
> the bridge is not only really good and stable, but it is very comfortable as well, similar to a hipshot trem in some ways.
> and even though there is no locking nut, it actually stays in tune very well for whatever reason.
> i tremolno my jp7s and they have performed REALLY well live (and i tend to abuse the strings live haha)



I have to agree with this 100% . Ive always been fond of floyds until I played my JP7. Amazingly comfortable bridge .

The JP stays in tune incredibly well. In fact its one of the best "stays in tune no matter what the fuck you do to it" guitars Ive ever had the pleasure of using . As stable as an OFR I believe


----------



## Metalus

Am I the only one who thinks that EBMM should make the BFR Rosewood neck models into production guitars? I played one for about a split second a few months ago and it felt godly. I would get a BFR7 MUCH faster if I knew I could get my hands on a rosewood neck one.

Bulb and Jason Richardson should pester EBMM for rosewood neck production models since they both have one


----------



## Ravenbird

Metalus said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that EBMM should make the BFR Rosewood neck models into production guitars? I played one for about a split second a few months ago and it felt godly. I would get a BFR7 MUCH faster if I knew I could get my hands on a rosewood neck one.
> 
> Bulb and Jason Richardson should pester EBMM for rosewood neck production models since they both have one



Is it unpainted, like maple necks on standard jp? If so, that's killer


----------



## Uncreative123

Metalus said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that EBMM should make the BFR Rosewood neck models into production guitars? I played one for about a split second a few months ago and it felt godly. I would get a BFR7 MUCH faster if I knew I could get my hands on a rosewood neck one.
> 
> Bulb and Jason Richardson should pester EBMM for rosewood neck production models since they both have one




They do them every once in awhile as short-run production models, you just have to keep an eye out for the two-three month window they take orders on them. The rosewood neck models weren't special custom ones or anything. Except for one Misha one I think.


----------



## celebro95

i just ordered a BFR JPX-7 ...


hope to get it here for the next wed - thurs


----------



## littlephil

Uncreative123 said:


> They do them every once in awhile as short-run production models, you just have to keep an eye out for the two-three month window they take orders on them. The rosewood neck models weren't special custom ones or anything. Except for one Misha one I think.



They've only done the rosewood necks once before, except for the Albert Lee HH and a very limited (300) True Gold Luke for Premier Dealers. I think I heard Sterling say they won't do them again, but I'm not sure. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## celebro95

GOD
USPS is killing me, suppossed to receive my JPX-7 yesterday... and today NOTHING !!!


----------



## yellowv

Like phil said the rosewood necks were offered for one month early in 09. Never before and not since. Also as he said the AL models are avialable with rosewood, the limited tru gold lukes have rosewood necks and thats it. There have been a couple of artist customs Misha and Jason Richardson come to mind. I hope they offer them again, but Sterling has already said no. Wish I could have kept this one. Not a seven, but was awesome. Had to give it up to get my JPX. I miss it, but I do prefer the JPX. The rosie had the best lead tone I have ever heard though.


----------



## Metalus

I think thats the only thing keeping a BFR from selling even more than it already does. Its also very evident that high profile guys like Richardson and Misha love the rosewood necks as well. I'm hoping that Ernie ball realizes this and starts offering them. I would IMMEDIATELY buy a rosewood necked BFR JP7


----------



## yellowv

Honestly I can't see the sales being all too great being that they would run nearly $4000 street price.


----------



## yellowv

Ravenbird said:


> Is it unpainted, like maple necks on standard jp? If so, that's killer



Cool thing about rosewood is that it's totally raw. It doesn't need any kind of protective finish. It feels fantastic.


----------



## celebro95

celebro95 said:


> i will be in this club in the next couple of weeks !~!~!



TOLD YAAAA !!!


----------



## Whitestrat

Congratulations!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

celebro95 said:


> TOLD YAAAA !!!



Now go change your avatar from that ibanez... thing...


----------



## celebro95

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Now go change your avatar from that ibanez... thing...



still have the UV777,
but the JPX-7 is just better. (BY FAAAAAR)


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Hey guys, got a couple BFRs for sale here, not sure if you saw or not:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/157948-jp-bfr-s.html

-Eric


----------



## sgswimmer

here's mine!! Got it a year and a half ago and has been serving me well throughout music college 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

glad to be part of the club


----------



## ObliviousPariah

Damn, all really nice guitars here!


----------



## stonevibe

I just got this...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

stonevibe said:


> I just got this...



those knobs???


----------



## WillDfx

She just came today.. there are no words.
I'll post a NGD thread with an in depth review, better pics and a clip.

For now, behold the JPXI-7


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Azure Haze said:


> She just came today.. there are no words.
> I'll post a NGD thread with an in depth review, better pics and a clip.
> 
> For now, behold the JPXI-7



Holy mother of god.


----------



## Metalus

^MOAR PICS!!!!


----------



## orakle

ok i have some questions for you EBMMers

does the guitar hold tune as well as a double locking system ?

how good goes the floating tremolo compared to an OFR ?

thanks in advance


----------



## ddtonfire

Guess I'd better make a post. Sometimes I can't help but stop and admire how great looking this guitar is:


----------



## littlephil

orakle said:


> ok i have some questions for you EBMMers
> 
> does the guitar hold tune as well as a double locking system ?
> 
> how good goes the floating tremolo compared to an OFR ?
> 
> thanks in advance



It holds tune almost as well as a Floyd. If you abuse it like Vai, it won't stay perfectly in tune, but it is very stable. Its not designed for wanky stuff, but it stays in tune with divebombs, flutters and stuff.
It feels a lot better than a Floyd IMO, its more comfortable without the fine tuners, and its got smooth action too.


----------



## stonevibe

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> those knobs???



I know, big aren't they!

Luckily I got a set of the regular knobs delivered a few days ago and so it now looks like a regular JP7...

The big silver ones were on there when I got it from its old owner. Have been told that it is Andy James' old JP7.


----------



## celebro95

you can check out in youtube.
John P. doing "under a glass moon" solo, as you can see, the guitar holds tune very very well. and the ebmm tremolo is more comfortable than OFR and Edge, is like a "hipshot" 



orakle said:


> ok i have some questions for you EBMMers
> 
> does the guitar hold tune as well as a double locking system ?
> 
> how good goes the floating tremolo compared to an OFR ?
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## ddtonfire

littlephil said:


> It holds tune almost as well as a Floyd. If you abuse it like Vai, it won't stay perfectly in tune, but it is very stable. Its not designed for wanky stuff, but it stays in tune with divebombs, flutters and stuff.
> It feels a lot better than a Floyd IMO, its more comfortable without the fine tuners, and its got smooth action too.



Not to mention it's so much easier to restring!


----------



## stonevibe

It stays in tune really well, I was pretty impressed with the whole construction to be honest. Very solid and built like a tank throughout.


----------



## stonevibe

Changed the knobs...


----------



## quaned

Holy mother of god - the price of JPXI7's in America is half what we pay. Now, I need to save me $3000 and get one shipped over to Australia


----------



## EOT

alright, here's mine.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

This thread absolutely delivers! Keep 'em comin!!!


----------



## celebro95

so please, keep the GAS button pressed !!!


----------



## SevenStringSam

*changes pants and underwear for the 8th time this thread*


----------



## celebro95

Live pics

gigging with a Tool t-shirt + EBMM JPX7 = WIN


----------



## celebro95

this should be a very exclusive EBMM JP7 Club.
c'mon guys, keep posting pics !!!


----------



## cyril v




----------



## exordium

cyril v said:


>



 You know it.


----------



## yingmin

Placeholder for next week.


----------



## cyril v

yingmin said:


> Placeholder for next week.


----------



## yingmin

oh hi guys


----------



## Furtive Glance

Something's in the works... Might have something else coming within a month or so...


----------



## Rook

Anybody tried a JPX and a JPXI yet? I'd love to hear a comparison.


----------



## cyril v

All guitar GAS has been neutralized and contained.


----------



## celebro95

welcome to the brotherhood !!!


----------



## Ravenbird

cyril v, JPX7 with chrome hardware? Can you tell more about this JP?


----------



## celebro95

Ravenbird said:


> cyril v, JPX7 with chrome hardware? Can you tell more about this JP?



it is a JP-XI, not JP-X


----------



## cyril v

Ravenbird said:


> cyril v, JPX7 with chrome hardware? Can you tell more about this JP?



Heres a link for ya to get more info.

JPXI


----------



## Ravenbird

cyril v, thanks!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Ravenbird said:


> cyril v, JPX7 with chrome hardware? Can you tell more about this JP?



It's just the new marvellous JPXI 7


----------



## Ravenbird

Hey, JPX7 owners, I need your help and advice.
I've just received JPX7 and I do not understand if everything is right with the neck position (or with something else).

Here are fotos. It seems to me that strings are shifted a little bit.  If so, is there anything I can do to fix that? 
In fact, everything feels good except the first string (I think it's too close to the edge of the neck).

Btw, the sound is amazing


----------



## Uncreative123

Ravenbird said:


> Hey, JPX7 owners, I need your help and advice.
> I've just received JPX7 and I do not understand if everything is right with the neck position (or with something else).
> 
> Here are fotos. It seems to me that strings are shifted a little bit.  If so, is there anything I can do to fix that?
> In fact, everything feels good except the first string (I think it's too close to the edge of the neck).
> 
> Btw, the sound is amazing




Looks a little off, far from the worst I've seen though. I would contact customer service and let them know. Unless you didn't buy the guitar via the traditional route and your warranty was voided- if that's the case, then you're just screwed.


----------



## Ravenbird

Hey guys, what string gauges do you use for drop A (E B G D A E A)?


----------



## arcadia fades

this thread. Just... YES

gas for a BFR Koa 7 string is painful.... not knowing the UK price for one of these is probably a good thing since it will more than likely be astronomically expensive!


----------



## cyril v

Ravenbird said:


> Hey guys, what string gauges do you use for drop A (E B G D A E A)?



Depends on if you're using a standard set for the rest of the strings, which in the case of the JP7 would be 9-46 + 56 if I'm not mistaken. 

Anyways, if the 56 felt fine for you in B, then you'd want to look into get a 62 to get close to the same tension or possibly a 64 for a slightly tighter tension. If it were me though, I'd go for 66-68 for a more balanced set. I currently have a 56 in B-standard, but when I change strings thats getting bumped up to a 60 for sure.


----------



## celebro95

Ravenbird said:


> Hey guys, what string gauges do you use for drop A (E B G D A E A)?



dont know for Drop-A
but mine is standard (E,B,G,D,A,E,B) and i use 10-46 with a 56


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Here's my new JPXI 7 (already posted on proper NGD)
































as for Drop A, I suggest 9-42+56 or 10-46+60, it depends on your string tension preference.


----------



## Guamskyy

This thread is the bomb diggity 

I'm sticking to 8s though, so maybe I'll have a luthier build me a jp8?


----------



## carbon

Had pretty bad GAS for one of these for a while now, and now it's relieved 
A few more photos in my NGD post, but here's some of the color changing Dargie Delight II goodness.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

god fucking damn it!!!! i fell in love with the dark purple JPX7 (i think thats what its called?)!!!! id just take off one of the knobs and the 3 way toggle (i assume its for the piezo?)


----------



## Mordacain

ibanezRG1527 said:


> god fucking damn it!!!! i fell in love with the dark purple JPX7 (i think thats what its called?)!!!! id just take off one of the knobs and the 3 way toggle (i assume its for the piezo?)



The color is called "Barolo" and it is awesomesauce incarnate


----------



## ibanezRG1527

thats the one  sorry, im an ibanez nerd and dont know much about music man's (music men maybe?)


----------



## serazac25

When will Music-Man will stop to fool around and make silver burst a production color? where is that guy anyway the one who bought one of the two silverburst from the man himself, its a 6 stringer I know , but man that thing looks amazing.


----------



## Hybrid138

I'm guessing the JP is the only music man 7?


----------



## Metalus

serazac25 said:


> When will Music-Man will stop to fool around and make silver burst a production color? where is that guy anyway the one who bought one of the two silverburst from the man himself, its a 6 stringer I know , but man that thing looks amazing.



I saw it in the drummer search video and my head almost exploded. Here it is with the man himself using it live


----------



## Skyblue

^Saw him use it live about a week ago o: Also used his JPXI quite a lot.


----------



## petruccirocks02

serazac25 said:


> When will Music-Man will stop to fool around and make silver burst a production color? where is that guy anyway the one who bought one of the two silverburst from the man himself, its a 6 stringer I know , but man that thing looks amazing.



The guy that bought the Silverburst was a friend of mine at one point. He has since sold it to a new owner and now has a JPXI7. 

Also, he didn't buy the Silverburst BFR from JP. It was made available at a GC clinic with JP in Manhattan, NY. EB made 4 one offs for the clinic. I tried to buy the Silverburst when I first arrived but couldn't afford the $3700 price tag. 

-Phil


----------



## serazac25

Damn, special money for a special finish, I guess I'll go with the silver burst Eclipse, looks neat. Oh well


----------



## Furtive Glance

Guess I'll bump this beast of a thread with JP7 #3


----------



## s_k_mullins

Furtive Glance: That is a beautiful JP! Love that finish!


----------



## Furtive Glance

s_k_mullins said:


> Furtive Glance: That is a beautiful JP! Love that finish!



Thanks! Of course, being a nice colour, it was discontinued due to lack of sales *sigh.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Furtive Glance said:


> Thanks! Of course, being a nice colour, it was discontinued due to lack of sales *sigh.



Yeah, that seems to happen to all the cool finishes!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

yep, its official. . . . .i have GAS that ill never afford. thanks and fuck you guys hahaha


----------



## JerichoCheng

hi ,,
i just want to know is that have 2 different certificate for EB BFR?
1.





2.




Ernie Ball MusicMan BFR Luke : Andys Guitars

i saw many bro post NGD is get the 1. certificate,
but i buy a BFR few days ago & i saw the certificate is pic 2.,,is that mean the guitar was second hand? or what does the different between 1. & 2. cert?
thanks


----------



## Furtive Glance

JerichoCheng said:


> hi ,,
> i just want to know is that have 2 different certificate for EB BFR?
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie Ball MusicMan BFR Luke : Andys Guitars
> 
> i saw many bro post NGD is get the 1. certificate,
> but i buy a BFR few days ago & i saw the certificate is pic 2.,,is that mean the guitar was second hand? or what does the different between 1. & 2. cert?
> thanks



I think the top one is newer. The older ones had the Yellow?


----------



## jordanky

GAS'ing hard as always. I think I'd get rid of my J.Custom for the right one! I want a JPX7, haha


----------



## atticmike

Furtive Glance said:


> I think the top one is newer. The older ones had the Yellow?


 
Yup, the first one originates from a contemporary model. 

Last time I got this one was with a JPXI, so it should be still around


----------



## arcadia fades

this belongs here!
















andddd here's my old JP7 I sold a while back


----------



## Double A

I should have never looked at this thread.


----------



## orakle

Double A said:


> I should have never looked at this thread.


 
^this

it hurts


----------



## VILARIKA

Double A said:


> I should have never looked at this thread.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post questions; but I dont wanna start a new thread. I have 2 questions for you JP7 users.

1) Has there ever been someone who did a fretboard replacement to Maple?? or rather, a JP that has a maple fretboard?? I really really hate rosewood, its one thing that is stopping me from buying a JP for sure.

2) What is the used pricerange for JP7's (non-BFR) ?? Is it possible to find one around the 900-1100 range? (no-piezo, bland colour)? the "jp shield" inlays are an extra cost/feature right? I actually DONT want those at all, so hopefully that'd save me money too.

(ack I had more questions but I totally forget right now)


----------



## atticmike

First of all, if I've gotten everything right, your plan is to get a JP6 for a "mere" budget of 900-1100, which you intend to switch the fretboard on from rosewood to for example ebony?

Let me tell you this. Buying a BFR, regardless of whether this is a JP6, JPX or JPXI comes way cheaper than switching the fretboard on a regular JP7 (we all assume you wanna do the job properly), unless you are an uber-talented luthier or know someone who'd do it for a keg.

Another option would be to find a fretboard from a chopped dargie delight or any other JP6 with an ebony fretboard.

Most regular JP7s linger about 1500 - 2000 bucks (USD), used with all the options.

Mike



NickCormier said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post questions; but I dont wanna start a new thread. I have 2 questions for you JP7 users.
> 
> 1) Has there ever been someone who did a fretboard replacement to Maple?? or rather, a JP that has a maple fretboard?? I really really hate rosewood, its one thing that is stopping me from buying a JP for sure.
> 
> 2) What is the used pricerange for JP7's (non-BFR) ?? Is it possible to find one around the 900-1100 range? (no-piezo, bland colour)? the "jp shield" inlays are an extra cost/feature right? I actually DONT want those at all, so hopefully that'd save me money too.
> 
> (ack I had more questions but I totally forget right now)


----------



## SnowfaLL

I dont really see how thats possible; considering how a BFR is in the $2500-3000 range, and you can buy a standard JP for $1000 and even just get someone like Soulmate Guitars to build a replacement neck for $300-400.. But ok.

Im not gonna spend BFR money ($2000+) especially what im not happy with the specs. But $1000 is reasonable for modding with a new neck.


----------



## atticmike

NickCormier said:


> I dont really see how thats possible; considering how a BFR is in the $2500-3000 range, and you can buy a standard JP for $1000 and even just get someone like Soulmate Guitars to build a replacement neck for $300-400.. But ok.
> 
> Im not gonna spend BFR money ($2000+) especially what im not happy with the specs. But $1000 is reasonable for modding with a new neck.


 
You may tell me as soon as you've found a JP7 for 1k...

I don't mean to sound offensive but why would you ask us if you already know the answers? 

Replacement neck, what do you mean by that? Switching the Jp's neck for another one, which is actually the main reason why people buy it in the first place ? 

It is interesting that you declare BFRs for 2500 - 3000 market value and on the other hand claim a JP7's street price to 1k ?!

These are my two cents: You can get anything else but a JP7, unless it is damaged or broken, for 1000 USD. Also, BFRs on the used market, which I assume you meant considering your claimed common JP7 value, is rather about 1700 - 2200 (JPX, JP6 BFR (without fancy top or being an ltd)).

I bet none of the people in the possession of a JP around here had put themselves up with such an undertaking.


----------



## SnowfaLL

atticmike said:


> You may tell me if as soon as you've found a JP7 for 1k...
> 
> I don't mean to sound offensive but why would you ask us if you already know the answers?
> 
> Replacement neck, what do you mean by that? Switching the Jp's neck for another one, which is actually the main reason why people buy it in the first place ?
> 
> It is interesting that you declare BFRs for 2500 - 3000 market value and on the other hand claim a JP7's street price to 1k ?!



I dont mean to sound offensive, but You didnt even answer the questions I asked; so why are you even commenting in the first place if you didn't read my original post??? 

I made it clear that my intentions for the JP is SOLELY due to the bridge; that is why I want the guitar. The neck, is actually the one thing that is deterring me from wanting one; hence my looking at options for replacement necks or a fretboard replacement. (Either one)

If you take a look at used prices even posted on this forum, Its easy to see BFR prices are all above $2300, thats not even arguable. As far as JP7 prices around 1K, it has been seen acouple times. From $1000 to $1400 is generally the prices I have seen in my priliminary searches on this forum.. (for the options I wanted, posted in my original post, which you chose to not read)

$999 here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/3267-ebmm-jp7-under-1000-00-bin.html
$1150 WITH piezo - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...7618-fs-ebmm-jp7-egyptian-smoke-w-piezos.html
$1100 here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/18910-fs-ebmm-jp7-d-sonic.html
$1050 here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...100477-ernie-ball-music-man-jp7-emg-707s.html 

Obviously I said $1000 as a low end.. If I find one slightly dinged up more than others, that is what I am looking for, a beat up one as I am changing things up.. But you can find many JP7's under $1400 for sure (if you read my first post again, I dont want the lame inlays or mystic dream color, or piezo even) - so to find one for $1000 to $1400 is not out of the question. Now weither that is the normal price for one without piezo/inlays/colors, is what my other question was in the post, which you didnt answer either. So basically, you avoided both my specific questions, and went off on a tangent on something completely different in a condescending way. Thanks for the post.


----------



## atticmike

Got you and above all I read your post 

It is just beyond me how someone can crave it just because of the bridge?! 

You're weird 

Yeah well you seem to have dug deeper than most of us around here.

Well then what are you waiting for? Grab one of these and replace the neck.

If I was you, I would even ask one of these small time / high quality custom manufacturers to build you a neck.



NickCormier said:


> I dont mean to sound offensive, but You didnt even answer the questions I asked; so why are you even commenting in the first place if you didn't read my original post???
> 
> I made it clear that my intentions for the JP is SOLELY due to the bridge; that is why I want the guitar. The neck, is actually the one thing that is deterring me from wanting one; hence my looking at options for replacements or at the least, a fretboard replacement. (Either one)
> 
> If you take a look at used prices even posted on this forum, Its easy to see BFR prices are all above $2300, thats not even arguable. As far as JP7 prices around 1K, it has been seen acouple times. From $1000 to $1400 is generally the prices I have seen in my priliminary searches on this forum.. (for the options I wanted, posted in my original post, which you chose to not read)
> 
> $999 here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/3267-ebmm-jp7-under-1000-00-bin.html
> $1150 WITH piezo - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...7618-fs-ebmm-jp7-egyptian-smoke-w-piezos.html
> $1100 here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/18910-fs-ebmm-jp7-d-sonic.html
> $1050 here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...100477-ernie-ball-music-man-jp7-emg-707s.html
> 
> Obviously I said $1000 as a low end.. If I find one slightly dinged up more than others, that is what I am looking for. But you can find many JP7's under $1400 for sure (if you read my first post again, I dont want the lame inlays or mystic dream color, or piezo even) - so to find one for $1000 to $1400 is not out of the question.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NickCormier said:


> 1) Has there ever been someone who did a fretboard replacement to Maple?? or rather, a JP that has a maple fretboard?? I really really hate rosewood, its one thing that is stopping me from buying a JP for sure.



I want to say someone over on the EBMM boards had their JP6's fretboard in maple, but it might have been a neck swap with another EBMM. I'll see if I can find pics. I remember the EBMM forums being in uproar (as they usually are when someone mods their guitars ), so it might have "vanished". I know the body was Carbon Blue, so you might be able to Google Image Search for it.



> 2) What is the used pricerange for JP7's (non-BFR) ?? Is it possible to find one around the 900-1100 range? (no-piezo, bland colour)? the "jp shield" inlays are an extra cost/feature right? I actually DONT want those at all, so hopefully that'd save me money too.



I've seen bare bones ones go for around $1k used, though it's not too common. After shipping, etc. it'd probably be around $1200. Though, considering you can pick up a loaded one for closer to $1500 on the used market, I'd just go for that. In the grand scheme of things that extra $300 isn't too bad.


Also, for what it's worth, I wouldn't go off of FS/FT posts from here that are over five years old to be your baseline for a used JP7 toady.


----------



## SnowfaLL

MaxOfMetal said:


> I want to say someone over on the EBMM boards had their JP6's fretboard in maple, but it might have been a neck swap with another EBMM. I'll see if I can find pics. I remember the EBMM forums being in uproar (as they usually are when someone mods their guitars ), so it might have "vanished". I know the body was Carbon Blue, so you might be able to Google Image Search for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen bare bones ones go for around $1k used, though it's not too common. After shipping, etc. it'd probably be around $1200. Though, considering you can pick up a loaded one for closer to $1500 on the used market, I'd just go for that. In the grand scheme of things that extra $300 isn't too bad.
> 
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, I wouldn't go off of FS/FT posts from here that are over five years old to be your baseline for a used JP7 toady.



Well theres at least 2 of them in my quote that was within the past year. I think one was even within the past month.

I know shipping comes into it, but I wasnt counting shipping/customs/etc in the price. Either way, Im ok with $1200, as I said I just threw out an arbitrary number as an estimate, if I knew that troll would take it so literally I would put put 1000-1300.

I seemingly recall seeing that one before too, blue with maple fretboard, but figured maybe it was a dream I conjured up out of desire lol


----------



## Prydogga

I seem to find a lot of 'custom order' or 'limited' JPs in the EU that have ebony boards. A lot of ebony board + black hardware combos too. I even found a JPX with a black quilt top...


----------



## SnowfaLL

Prydogga said:


> I seem to find a lot of 'custom order' or 'limited' JPs in the EU that have ebony boards. A lot of ebony board + black hardware combos too. I even found a JPX with a black quilt top...




I believe every BFR and JPX(?) come standard with Alder bodies (koa?) and Ebony fretboards, as opposed to the original JPs with is rosewood and basswood bodies.

So yea, the BFR is definitely taking it to the next level; especially with ebony.

Essentially what I meant to say, is it seems all the JP's outside of the classics, have ebony fretboards and non-basswood bodies. Still no maple though, which is a shame.


----------



## Prydogga

No no, I'm saying if you look on a german seller on eBay, you'll find regular basswood JP6s in red burst with black hardware and ebony boards, among other alternative configs. 

Music Man John Petrucci JP6 PRB EBONY * Limited Edition | eBay
Music Man John Petrucci JP6 PRB ebony * Limited Edition | eBay

The JPX
Ernie Ball Music Man BFR Family Reserve Petrucci JPX | eBay


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NickCormier said:


> I believe every BFR and JPX(?) come standard with Alder bodies (koa?) and Ebony fretboards, as opposed to the original JPs with is rosewood and basswood bodies.
> 
> So yea, the BFR is definitely taking it to the next level; especially with ebony.
> 
> Essentially what I meant to say, is it seems all the JP's outside of the classics, have ebony fretboards and non-basswood bodies. Still no maple though, which is a shame.



There are some BFRs with Rosewood boards and necks.


----------



## Prydogga

Im multiple configs, both alder 'updated bodies' and basswood 'original' bodies. 

Koa BFR/White non BFR + rosewood are both my dreams...


----------



## SnowfaLL

Yea white is definitely the best color for the non-BFR's, If I get one I plan on refinishing it myself to white either way, thats why I would want a beat up one.

I saw a guy who had both a JP6 and JP7 both in white, was so sexy seeing that combo together.


----------



## Prydogga

White pearl, my friend. White pearl.


----------



## Uncreative123

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are some BFRs with Rosewood boards and necks.




Actually all BFR's (with the exception of the Koa, JPX, and JPXI models) come with rosewood boards. And the only ones with Rosewood necks were the limited run mystic-dream models which had the same specs as a 'regular' JP7- but happened to have the "bfr" 12th fret inlay. So whether or not that was what most people would consider a "real" bfr is subjective. 


And yes, finding a JP7 under 1k or even 1.1k is not easy and probably not something most people would be interested in so I don't know why you (nickcornier) are calling that other guy a TROLL for him explaining that to you. I didn't look at all those guitars but I remember a couple of them in particular having a VERY HARD TIME trying to be sold- some of them which were deemed "ruined" by certain modifications or not having a piezo & matching headstock. That drove the price down even further and I know one person was fairly desperate to get rid of theirs and made it dirt cheap with still no takers. If anything dude, you sound like a troll wanting to buy a MM JUST for the bridge and then arguing with everyone about it. 

Here's another contribution to this thread since it's getting derailed:











I still want one of these so bad. Might even sell the Green Monster to get one....


----------



## SnowfaLL

Max said DROP IT. 

btw to MaxofMetal; is it possible this thread was what you saw in the past in regards to a Maple fretboarded JP?? It was from here, in 2009, someone made a mockup (kinda crappy one, but still interesting).. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/105223-finish-ideas-custom-jp7ish-clone.html











Even as a mockup, it looks pretty damn awesome. Wish it was reality!

Google also came up with this.. which is confusing at first glance (due to the headstock and bodyshape being similar).. 






Pearl Blue is pretty sexy; all the Pearl finishes are pretty great actually, and grow on me the more I see them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I could have sworn it was a real guitar sitting on someone's coffee table with a Carbon Blue (or similar, I'm not great with EBMM colors) body, maple fretboard with dot inlays, and an unfinished headstock. It was a 6-string and I swear I remember it having JP controls and bridge. 

Maybe I just went stupid and it was a Silo, though have they ever made them without pickguards, not counting the Gold Roller? 

Damn, now I'm going to spend two days on the EBMM board looking.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I hear ya; like I said I kinda recall it too.. but dunno. I used to think JP's were incredibly ugly, but after playing my friends JP6 for awhile and beginning to see all the recent NGD's with BFR ones, its growing on me to the point where even the standard JP's are looking sexy to me. 3 months ago, I would see one and not take a 2nd look at it, so I was quick to dismiss them, even if one did have a maple fretboard.

the guitar that got me really hot for EBMM's was a 20th Anniversary Silo, just so sexy.. Blues Saraceno had a photoshoot with one that was in Guitar World, and it was like WOWOWOWO. Give me exactly this, but with the JP bridge and bodyshape, and i'd be a happy camper.


----------



## atticmike

Regardless of this being a sevenstring thread, I think I'm gonna post the 47th anniversary pictures here also  Just a matter of me getting a new light to take proper shots !


----------



## celebro95

saving money for my 2nd JP7


----------



## Scrubface05

I'm so jealous of every single person in this thread who owns a JP7 BFR


----------



## Furtive Glance

Crappy weather is almost here guys! Get moar pictures of yours while you still can!


----------



## Uncreative123

Furtive Glance said:


> Crappy weather is almost here guys! Get moar pictures of yours while you still can!




Definitely dig the Mike & Ike colors. I still want a BFR Dargie II and I use to really want one of those Orange ones. I've lately been thinking about getting a reg. JP7 lately. I miss my old one. Maybe pearl redburst.


----------



## celebro95

Uncreative123 said:


> Definitely dig the Mike & Ike colors. I still want a BFR Dargie II and I use to really want one of those Orange ones. I've lately been thinking about getting a reg. JP7 lately. I miss my old one. Maybe pearl redburst.



me too, i already got a JPX-7.
but dont know why, im gasing as hell for a regular JP7 (loaded, of course)


----------



## JPMike

2 of the EBs I used to own, plus a mystic dream JP6 quite a few years ago.


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

Joined the club a few weeks ago!


----------



## celebro95

my 2nd JP7 on the way


----------



## shadscbr

celebro95 said:


> my 2nd JP7 on the way


 
Indeed it is my friend, let's all hope for a nice smooth USPS trip down to PR 

This also means i'm out of the club now...but i'll be back 

Shad


----------



## Desi

After a bit of a delay, my JPX7 should be here sometime this week. 


So, does that mean I'm almost in?


----------



## celebro95

Desi said:


> After a bit of a delay, my JPX7 should be here sometime this week.
> 
> 
> So, does that mean I'm almost in?



Welcome, im also awaiting for my 2nd JP7... USPS is killing me


----------



## simulclass83

This thread is a big:  for me.


----------



## celebro95

celebro95 said:


> LOL
> im looking for one like yours, Mystic Color with old custom dimarzio pickups !!!



Told ya BULB


----------



## tank

here is mine!


----------



## Betterlaidplans

I had a question for you guys with the newer crunchlab-equipped JP's. Has anyone else noticed that they seem to be inconsistent with the crunchlab orientation? Some 7's have the bar facing the bridge, others facing the neck from the factory. Not to hate(I'd sell a kidney for a BFR 7), but shouldn't there be consistency since there is a tonal effect to the bar's orientation?


----------



## Alberto7

^ I've never seen a brand new JP come with the pickup's bar facing down... I'm pretty sure it's always an aftermarket modification that the owner does to it. I could be wrong, though. Maybe when you order it directly from EBMM you can ask them to place it that way?


----------



## Betterlaidplans

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I've never seen a brand new JP come with the pickup's bar facing down... I'm pretty sure it's always an aftermarket modification that the owner does to it.




The BFR 7 on the Music Man site is shown with the bar facing the bridge. The only reason I brought it up is for ordering from musiciansfriend etc. which way it would most likely arrive.


----------



## Alberto7

Huh, you're right, interesting. Maybe they're responding to consumers' request? I know JP himself put the D-Sonic with the bar facing the bridge, but I'm not sure if he does it with the CrunchLab. Or maybe this is old news and I passed it up at some point.


----------



## Betterlaidplans

I know the dimarzio site says the crunchlab 7 is a little different than the last ones he used and that difference enabled them to turn the bar toward the neck for the john's preferred sound


----------



## TimSE

This thread give me a sad 

Im all about the customs these days but my god do I want the green on on the left... !!! 



Uncreative123 said:


>


----------



## Uncreative123

TimSE said:


> This thread give me a sad
> 
> Im all about the customs these days but my god do I want the green on on the left... !!!




I might sell it sometime soon. Not really sure yet, kind of on the fence about it. Here's some better shots though:


----------



## celebro95

that color is descontinued ?


----------



## Uncreative123

celebro95 said:


> that color is descontinued ?




Yeah, that's why I'd have such a hard time selling it. Also sentimental reasons.


----------



## Greatoliver

Supposedly the photos on the EB website are outdated - they are from the pre-CL era. The ones pictured have the D-sonic, but the guitar actually comes with the CL.


----------



## celebro95

i was looking to get a BFR Tobacco Sunburst (descontinued) but without luck...

right now i just want to see the "JP XII-7"


----------



## Betterlaidplans

Greatoliver said:


> Supposedly the photos on the EB website are outdated - they are from the pre-CL era. The ones pictured have the D-sonic, but the guitar actually comes with the CL.



That makes sense.

But that green JP I am gasing for pretty hardcore. Like my green agile except completely awesome.


----------



## Hot47

I'm so pissed about the availability of Jp7s in Germany/EU....neither retail nor used ones can be found...

My dream would be my JPXI as a 7, or a JPX (love that barolo). A JP7 BFR in red is not bad either!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I have a question. Bulb and some other people have "original run" jp7s with basswood and the dimarzio custom pups. What years were these made and is there a place where I can look at all the specs? Surprisingly, google hasn't turned up any results. I'm curious because I may get one in the future.


----------



## Furtive Glance

0 Xero 0 said:


> I have a question. Bulb and some other people have "original run" jp7s with basswood and the dimarzio custom pups. What years were these made and is there a place where I can look at all the specs? Surprisingly, google hasn't turned up any results. I'm curious because I may get one in the future.



The specs on the current Music Man site for the regular JP6/JP7 are identical, except for the pickups. I think they started using the D Sonic in... late 2006/early 2007? After they switched, they stopped putting in the old pickups. So probably a range from 2001 until 2006 would be "original". Case in point, my JP6 is from 2006, has the originals, but my Radiance Red JP7 from 2007 has the D Sonic, as does my 2007 Dargie JP7.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Are you sure they're the same? I thought they had slightly different timber configurations. It's annoying that there isn't a place to look this up. I'd like to know the different finishes that were available too. Did they change those much between now and then?


----------



## Furtive Glance

0 Xero 0 said:


> Are you sure they're the same? I thought they had slightly different timber configurations. It's annoying that there isn't a place to look this up. I'd like to know the different finishes that were available too. Did they change those much between now and then?



Well, the different woods etc. are on the BFRs and other ones. For the standard models, it's basswood body/unfinished maple neck/rosewood fretboard and that's it.

Options-wise, the Stealth has black hardware and an ebony fretboard. They originally sold those with rosewood fretboards, but people bitched about it and they ended up blackening the rest of the guitar up with the ebony.

There was also a limited run of rosewood necks which are AMAZING if you can find one. They're considered BFRs if they have that neck, but really, the rest of the guitar is still just an "original" JP model. 

The Dargie II had an ebony fretboard. 

Black Sugar/Roasted Maple combinations were also available for a short window. Again, neck was ... roasted maple, but aside from the unique black sparkley-ish finish, the guitar was still a standard JP.

Now, even with all these options, the BFRs also have a few models that might look like the originals when they're painted in solid colours, but the arm contour is the thing that gives them away. 

Uh... what else... Oh, the bridge was recently changed to that of the JPX bridge I think? Maybe it's the XI bridge. It has a slightly different positioning of the trem arm that avoids clipping against the high E saddle or some shit. Something I've never noticed with mine, but whatever.

Now, colours, that's a whole new ball game. They had a metric fuck ton of colours a few years back, but anything outside of the standard RED, BLACK, WHITE, GREY, BLUE (and even some of those) just don't sell. So there are lots of colours you can't find anymore. I'm going to call it right now and say Tangerine Pearl is going to get discontinued (Desert Gold and Orange Firemist were nicer, and they got killed off) so I see no reason to believe why this colour will last either. Same goes for the BFRs too. Amethyst/Emerald/Tobacco burst all got discontinued even though they were quite cool. Tobacco burst was a typical-looking finish too, so I don't even know why that one didn't sell...

Yeah. John Petrucci

That's the current link for the Petrucci 6 options (same as 7).

Pretty sure I missed a bunch of stuff.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Well you certainly know your jps! Thanks for the info. I'd love to get a hold of a dargie or mystic dream with the roasted maple neck. It'd definitely be nice to get the rarer rosewood neck ones, but I bet those fetch a pretty penny if they ever get sold, haha. Hopefully I'll join the ranks in the not so distant future


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If I could get over the headstock...


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ I actually like the headstock, haha. It's not my favorite, but it's unique and it could be worse. It could like a slat 3-7


----------



## TVTiZtiK

I've been waiting to make my first post until I got my first 7. Today I joined the EBMM 7 _cult--_club. I bought a JP BFR 7 in Trans Ruby. I could write a whole bunch of shit about it, but you guys already know that these guitars are sex, so I'll just stick with a picture:


----------



## Betterlaidplans

good googely moogely that thing is sexy
congrats you lucky sob


----------



## Crank

here is my EBMM 7...so I'm officially in the EBMM 7 Club 

I posted entire thread about that guitar, so here I will just say it's AMAZING! 

cheers,
Mike


----------



## Lax

Great thread
Here is my JP7 and her sisters, I hope to change it for a JPXI


----------



## jordanky

So much boner-age in this thread. I need a JP7! Anyone want to trade for my Mystic Dream JP6?


----------



## Hot47

jordanky said:


> So much boner-age in this thread. I need a JP7! Anyone want to trade for my Mystic Dream JP6?



Same here I want to trade my jpxi 6 for a 7


----------



## celebro95

i never get tired of this thread !!


----------



## Norstorm

TVTiZtiK said:


> I've been waiting to make my first post until I got my first 7. Today I joined the EBMM 7 _cult--_club. I bought a JP BFR 7 in Trans Ruby. I could write a whole bunch of shit about it, but you guys already know that these guitars are sex, so I'll just stick with a picture:




Ooooh, there we go again with the trans ruby one... 
EPIC finish


----------



## Norstorm

Hey guys.. Any of you guys selling a BFR JP7, or know any who does?
I am selling an 8 string and some sobs, to buy one..


----------



## Invader

Joined the club yesterday, finally!

I've never had a guitar before that resonates and sustains this good. It's still acclimating to Finnish bone-dry winter air. Once I've set it up to my liking, it'll be pretty killer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That colour is perfect


----------



## celebro95

welcome to the family


----------



## DraggAmps

I've been in the EBMM club a few times, off and on, and I reenlisted a couple days ago! These guitars blow my mind, especially my new JPXI-7! I will do a proper NGD as soon as I can take some good sunlit, non-iPhone pics.


----------



## Invader

I like the flatted radius and SS frets on those JPXIs. Too bad they switched back to chrome hardware. And I'm a sucker for purple. Otherwise I would've probably gone with the XI.

I restringed my JPX yesterday, and noticed the tuner doesn't even fit a .060. For now I had to get a .056 from another set. Probably going to try out a .058, I hope it'll fit.


----------



## DraggAmps

Invader said:


> I like the flatted radius and SS frets on those JPXIs. Too bad they switched back to chrome hardware. And I'm a sucker for purple. Otherwise I would've probably gone with the XI.
> 
> I restringed my JPX yesterday, and noticed the tuner doesn't even fit a .060. For now I had to get a .056 from another set. Probably going to try out a .058, I hope it'll fit.



Yeah, I was really stuck between the two. I liked the frets on the XI but I wasn't sure which neck I'd like more and I liked the chambered body of the X but was worried it wouldn't be tight enough, yet also worried the XI would be too "metal" and not versatile sounding enough, etc. I'm also a huge sucker for that purple, but I actually wanted chrome hardware more. I got to see the XI in person though, and found out that the finish is actually blueish like it looks in some pictures. Actually, the finish is like a very dark blue with a million purple and turquoise sparkles. So cool. 

So after liking the color almost as much as the purple and prefering the chrome, I decided to get the XI. I also found the radius very nice and not too flat, and the sound is a bit tight and bright but still very versatile and mind blowing. The cleans are amazing and it does low gain rock very well. So it's not too metal at all. I'm very in love with this guitar. I probably could have loved the X just as well though. The frets are so nice and smooth. They are polished to chrome. However, the ends are a bit rough. Has anyone else noticed this? I wonder if they're worried about screwing up the neck paint and only do really close fret dressing upon request? 

Also, I was a bit worried about the painted neck as I usually dont care for them as much but I found to to be just as smooth and fast, if not smoother than the regular maple EBMM neck, and I found it much faster than most maple necks. That special finish they use must really work because it's not the least bit sticky and I now prefer the feel to any other neck Ive felt. It's like oiled glass.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I have some questions for you EB MM nerds! 


After last week's Dream Theater show the GAS hit me pretty hard. I want an JP7. I've been a HUGE DT fan since 2004, but i never gotten into the EB MM guitars really. Im an Ibanez fan when it comes to guitars, and i know alot about them, but for EBMM, my knowledge is pretty limited.

And i don't know much about the JP models available. There's no way to try them in stores around here (Finland). I would very much like to know how the JP7 necks feel compared to let's say an Ibby Universe, and overall as well. Any other info is welcome as well. 

Also, could you tell me what specific model this one is: http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...rst Quilt F21267 7-String Electric Guitar.jpg

Is it available? I absolutely love that color, and that's got to be the best looking JP7 i've seen


----------



## cyril v

Black_Sheep said:


> I have some questions for you EB MM nerds!
> 
> 
> After last week's Dream Theater show the GAS hit me pretty hard. I want an JP7. I've been a HUGE DT fan since 2004, but i never gotten into the EB MM guitars really. Im an Ibanez fan when it comes to guitars, and i know alot about them, but for EBMM, my knowledge is pretty limited.
> 
> And i don't know much about the JP models available. There's no way to try them in stores around here (Finland). I would very much like to know how the JP7 necks feel compared to let's say an Ibby Universe, and overall as well. Any other info is welcome as well.
> 
> Also, could you tell me what specific model this one is: http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...rst Quilt F21267 7-String Electric Guitar.jpg
> 
> Is it available? I absolutely love that color, and that's got to be the best looking JP7 i've seen



I'll just drop this here... 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...85488-ebmm-bfr-jp7-emerald-green-discont.html



DraggAmps said:


> Yeah, I was really stuck between the two. I liked the frets on the XI but I wasn't sure which neck I'd like more and I liked the chambered body of the X but was worried it wouldn't be tight enough, yet also worried the XI would be too "metal" and not versatile sounding enough, etc. I'm also a huge sucker for that purple, but I actually wanted chrome hardware more. I got to see the XI in person though, and found out that the finish is actually blueish like it looks in some pictures. Actually, the finish is like a very dark blue with a million purple and turquoise sparkles. So cool.
> 
> So after liking the color almost as much as the purple and prefering the chrome, I decided to get the XI. I also found the radius very nice and not too flat, and the sound is a bit tight and bright but still very versatile and mind blowing. The cleans are amazing and it does low gain rock very well. So it's not too metal at all. I'm very in love with this guitar. I probably could have loved the X just as well though. The frets are so nice and smooth. They are polished to chrome. However, the ends are a bit rough. Has anyone else noticed this? I wonder if they're worried about screwing up the neck paint and only do really close fret dressing upon request?
> 
> Also, I was a bit worried about the painted neck as I usually dont care for them as much but I found to to be just as smooth and fast, if not smoother than the regular maple EBMM neck, and I found it much faster than most maple necks. That special finish they use must really work because it's not the least bit sticky and I now prefer the feel to any other neck Ive felt. *It's like oiled glass.*



My thoughts exactly. 

After reading up on these guitars, you'd figure the finish was like double-sided tape based off of peoples dislike of finished necks, but it's not the case at all with regards to these particular guitars. I like it just as much as my other guitar with the gunstock/wax finished neck.


----------



## DraggAmps

Black_Sheep said:


> I have some questions for you EB MM nerds!
> 
> 
> After last week's Dream Theater show the GAS hit me pretty hard. I want an JP7. I've been a HUGE DT fan since 2004, but i never gotten into the EB MM guitars really. Im an Ibanez fan when it comes to guitars, and i know alot about them, but for EBMM, my knowledge is pretty limited.
> 
> And i don't know much about the JP models available. There's no way to try them in stores around here (Finland). I would very much like to know how the JP7 necks feel compared to let's say an Ibby Universe, and overall as well. Any other info is welcome as well.
> 
> Also, could you tell me what specific model this one is: http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...rst Quilt F21267 7-String Electric Guitar.jpg
> 
> Is it available? I absolutely love that color, and that's got to be the best looking JP7 i've seen



Some people say the JP7 necks are much thinner than Ibby 7 necks, but I personally haven't felt that. They do feel different and the JP7's are quite thin, but Ibanez is very thin as well. Still, some people probably own both guitars at the same time and can judge it better. And Ibanez necks tend to feel a little thinner because they're so flat on the back. Maybe JP7 necks seem a little thicker than they are because they are more rounded. 

Regardless, they're both some of the thinnest necks around and probably the two most comfortable neck profiles around. DEFINITELY some of the most comfortable production necks. I've owned quite a few customs and my current JPXI-7 has my favorite neck to date (that's not just profile, but also 20" radius ebony board, amazingly smooth and non-sticky paint, and SS frets). But anyway, as you know, the Ibanez necks are more flat on the back and have "shoulders", although not exaggerated shoulders like some Jacksons. They have a fairly "immediate" curve that goes from flat at the edge of the fret-board and quickly to a 90 degree angle to where it's flat on the back (hopefully I'm making sense). So there's a fairly sharp curve which are the "shoulders". 

On an a JP7, the neck has a constant curve. It doesn't really flatten out at all. It's amazing that it doesn't, because it does have a very wide neck and it's also extremely thin, so it's pretty amazing that it stays so round. It feels pretty at-home for Ibanez users, IMO, but definitely different. I've always loved rounded necks but I also love very thin necks, so I got used to Ibanez. The JP7 necks are easily just as thin, but more rounded, and the lack of shoulders mean it gets in the way less, sort of, and also means your thumb can grip and be comfortable in any spot along the profile, instead of kind of needing to gravitate to a certain spot like on a flat neck. Hard to explain, but the JP6 and the JP7 both have the best neck profiles that I've personally used, according to my preferences. They're a very versatile neck, too. VERY, very fast and shred able, but round enough to be great for rhythms and chords and such. You can actually do the whole thumb wrap-around thing and it's very comfortable. These guitars are built for pure versatility in every aspect, really.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ TL;DR version:

Slimmer C shape ---> jp7

D shape ---> ibby, although some of their necks are a little more c than d


----------



## mikemueller2112

Got mine about a month ago, figured I'd post here and join the club:


----------



## Black_Sheep

DraggAmps said:


> Some people say the JP7 necks are much thinner than Ibby 7 necks, but I personally haven't felt that. They do feel different and the JP7's are quite thin, but Ibanez is very thin as well. Still, some people probably own both guitars at the same time and can judge it better. And Ibanez necks tend to feel a little thinner because they're so flat on the back. Maybe JP7 necks seem a little thicker than they are because they are more rounded.
> 
> Regardless, they're both some of the thinnest necks around and probably the two most comfortable neck profiles around. DEFINITELY some of the most comfortable production necks. I've owned quite a few customs and my current JPXI-7 has my favorite neck to date (that's not just profile, but also 20" radius ebony board, amazingly smooth and non-sticky paint, and SS frets). But anyway, as you know, the Ibanez necks are more flat on the back and have "shoulders", although not exaggerated shoulders like some Jacksons. They have a fairly "immediate" curve that goes from flat at the edge of the fret-board and quickly to a 90 degree angle to where it's flat on the back (hopefully I'm making sense). So there's a fairly sharp curve which are the "shoulders".
> 
> On an a JP7, the neck has a constant curve. It doesn't really flatten out at all. It's amazing that it doesn't, because it does have a very wide neck and it's also extremely thin, so it's pretty amazing that it stays so round. It feels pretty at-home for Ibanez users, IMO, but definitely different. I've always loved rounded necks but I also love very thin necks, so I got used to Ibanez. The JP7 necks are easily just as thin, but more rounded, and the lack of shoulders mean it gets in the way less, sort of, and also means your thumb can grip and be comfortable in any spot along the profile, instead of kind of needing to gravitate to a certain spot like on a flat neck. Hard to explain, but the JP6 and the JP7 both have the best neck profiles that I've personally used, according to my preferences. They're a very versatile neck, too. VERY, very fast and shred able, but round enough to be great for rhythms and chords and such. You can actually do the whole thumb wrap-around thing and it's very comfortable. These guitars are built for pure versatility in every aspect, really.



Alright. Thanks alot for your reply  And you made perfect sense, to me at least


----------



## Norstorm

*Hey guys..

You know.. after starting this thread, I got some serious GAS on a JP7 BFR..
After a quick talk, I was able to talk mr. Sterling Ball into building me a JP7 BFR in the discontinued color finish "Tobacco Burst". God bless him..!
I really think it's a pitty they discontinued those colors, and I really think the quilted maple suits the light colors. Makes the figures in the maple really pop out.. and I really love that.

That said, her birth date will be sometime in april this year.
Can't wait to get her home..

Oooh, and thank you to you all sleazy bastards for fueling my GAS! 

I got some pictures sent of a previous model, so here's how she will prob. look when she's done:*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

They should do desert gold again


----------



## Metalus

I need to go to the doctor cause ive had an erection for more than 4 hours thanks to this thread 

The amount of GAS I have for a JPXI-7 is almost unbearable


----------



## Norstorm

Metalus said:


> I need to go to the doctor cause ive had an erection for more than 4 hours thanks to this thread
> 
> The amount of GAS I have for a JPXI-7 is almost unbearable





Hahaha.. Good one


----------



## Kaos-G

Metalus said:


> I need to go to the doctor cause ive had an erection for more than 4 hours thanks to this thread
> 
> The amount of GAS I have for a JPXI-7 is almost unbearable



The pics are not great, I know, but I'm sure they'll help keeping you stiff for few more hours 

Here's my beloved JPXI-7!


----------



## Norstorm

Kaos-G said:


> The pics are not great, I know, but I'm sure they'll help keeping you stiff for few more hours
> 
> Here's my beloved JPXI-7!





Good Lord..

When it comes to tone, how are they compared to the maple-top ones..??


----------



## Kaos-G

Actually JPXs and JPXIs have maple tops. I think that the JPXI sounds a bit brighter than most of the other JPs I came across (don't know about the JP12 though), probably because of the stainless steel frets/ebony fretboard combination. Anyway, the tone I can get from this beast is one of the best I've ever heard


----------



## Norstorm

Kaos-G said:


> Actually JPXs and JPXIs have maple tops. I think that the JPXI sounds a bit brighter than most of the other JPs I came across (don't know about the JP12 though), probably because of the stainless steel frets/ebony fretboard combination. Anyway, the tone I can get from this beast is one of the best I've ever heard




Ya, I meant the "quilted" ones..
Well.. I've never tried the JP12 actually, nor the JPXI..


----------



## Furtive Glance

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They should do desert gold again



Noooo, I wanna keep mine somewhat "in demand"


----------



## Poho

I've been GASing for a JPX7 since I knew they existed. Some day, it will be mine! In the meantime, here is my JP7 in Egyptian Smoke. Pictures really don't do this finish justice, it's absolutely radiant and magnificent.


----------



## DslDwg

Got mine for Christmas - great great guitar


----------



## DraggAmps

Norstorm said:


> Good Lord..
> 
> When it comes to tone, how are they compared to the maple-top ones..??



There's really not going to be any noticeable difference between a maple capped guitar and a quilted maple capped guitar. Especially with these guitars, which are just an insane concoction of woods to begin with (alder/maple/mahogany in the body alone + ebony and mahogany in the neck). Maple is pretty much maple, sound wise, IMO.


----------



## DraggAmps

Kaos-G said:


> The pics are not great, I know, but I'm sure they'll help keeping you stiff for few more hours
> 
> Here's my beloved JPXI-7!



WOW man, I love your pics! One of the reasons I couldn't decide between the JPX and JPXI was because I liked the finish of the JPX more, but after getting the JPXI, I realized that I like it just as much in person. Lots of pictures just make it look like a really dark sparkly grey/black/onyx/pewter color, but when you get it in front of you, you realize how blue it is. And if you look really close, it's blue with purple and turquoise sparkles. Such a beautiful color. Your pictures show how awesome the finish really is. It is SOOO much different than a "black guitar", which is what a lot of people say they don't like about it.


----------



## Norstorm

DraggAmps said:


> There's really not going to be any noticeable difference between a maple capped guitar and a quilted maple capped guitar. Especially with these guitars, which are just an insane concoction of woods to begin with (alder/maple/mahogany in the body alone + ebony and mahogany in the neck). Maple is pretty much maple, sound wise, IMO.




Well.. The last one suppose to ba basswood, yeah?


----------



## DraggAmps

Norstorm said:


> Well.. The last one suppose to ba basswood, yeah?



Yep, if you mean the new JP12, it's got basswood instead of alder, but it still has the mahogany tone block and maple cap. I'm sure it sounds different than the JPXI, but I'm skeptical as to how much. Alder and basswood aren't THAT much different (which is probably why JP interchanges them). But it gives JP a little tonal variation between the JPXI and JP12, which he supposedly uses almost exclusively now. Not to mention the fact that it gives _seems_ like a big difference between the two guitars so that more people will be likely to buy one of them, because they think they're a "basswood guy" or an "alder guy". Not that there's anything wrong with that at all. But if I had waited until the JP12 had come out before I bought my JPXI, I wouldn't have cared about the basswood. The only deciding factor would the color, honestly.


----------



## Norstorm

Looking forward to try just that..
I've owned several guitars with bodies of both mahogany and basswood, but then there were other factors in play, like a maple top on the mahogany one, and clean basswood on the other. The tonal difference was huge, between those two.. but I never got to test two identical guitars, where the difference seems to be just the body material. Sounds interesting to me  If I can really hear the difference


----------



## Kaos-G

DraggAmps said:


> WOW man, I love your pics! One of the reasons I couldn't decide between the JPX and JPXI was because I liked the finish of the JPX more, but after getting the JPXI, I realized that I like it just as much in person. Lots of pictures just make it look like a really dark sparkly grey/black/onyx/pewter color, but when you get it in front of you, you realize how blue it is. And if you look really close, it's blue with purple and turquoise sparkles. Such a beautiful color. Your pictures show how awesome the finish really is. It is SOOO much different than a "black guitar", which is what a lot of people say they don't like about it.



Thanks man! I had the same problem deciding between the two models as pics wouldn't allow to realize how complex and beautiful the finish on the XI is. At the end I went for the JPXI because of the ss frets and the new neck profile and when finally got it I was blown away by its beauty. I guess we definitely made the right choice


----------



## JPMike

My new JPX7!!


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Happy NGD! Looks awesome  


I thought they only made them in bb (boring black) finish these days??


----------



## morbider

I think this belongs here...

Lots more pictures here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/187137-ngd-ebmm-jpxi-7-lots-pictures.html#post2864184


----------



## James C

The day my Koa JP 7 lands, you guys will be some of the first to see!


----------



## garthfluff

Figured this would be the best place to ask a bunch of JP owners something.

For those of you that have played the the JP6/7 with the scoop, how does the comfort of compare with the JPX. I've pretty tempted by the JPX, but all of the JP6s I've ever held have been ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## DraggAmps

garthfluff said:


> Figured this would be the best place to ask a bunch of JP owners something.
> 
> For those of you that have played the the JP6/7 with the scoop, how does the comfort of compare with the JPX. I've pretty tempted by the JPX, but all of the JP6s I've ever held have been ridiculously comfortable.



I have the JPXI, but it's still the same body shape as the JPX, so I'll compare. I was a huge fan of the scoop on the original JP's, but I do think the more "normal" contour goes better with the current body style, so I understand why the did it. The originals have a smaller body overall, so that will have something to do with the feel as well, but the scoop does make it extremely comfortable. You just naturally cradle the guitar. The smaller body might be an issue for someone really big. 

The JPX body does feel quite different, but very familiar at the same time. It just has a feel that you'll be more used to since it's got a usual contour. While the contour of the JP7 is more comfortable, the guitar overall isn't necessarily more comfortable. It will just depend on the guitarist, because they're both very balanced, ergonomic, and built to be comfortable and un-impeding. The fret access on the JPX body is better, which makes more of a difference to me, but they're both very accessible and both feel like home to me. I don't really have a preference as far as how the body feels in my arms. They're both about as comfy as it gets, so I probably wouldn't make a decision based on the body shape, honestly.


----------



## MikeH

I just went through every page of this thread again and have determined that, after work starts flowing again, I'm selling both of my 7s (RG7620 and 7321) to start a fund for a JP7 standard model. I simply cannot go on without one of these guitars.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

I picked up a JP7 XI a few months ago and love it! Definitely one of the best triggers that I have ever pulled. I played the JP7 XI for about 30 minutes before I was sold on it. Totally worth the cost! Everyone who plays a seven-string should at least try playing on one of these guitars once during their lifetime.


----------



## cardinal

Maybe you JP guys can help: I think the current JP7 guitrs use SS frets; are these the same size as the non-SS frets used on those guitars previously?


----------



## Cadavuh

What are the differences between the JP7s in the $1.7k-1.8k range, the $2.5-2.6k range, and the $3k-3.2k range?


----------



## MikeH

I'll try to put it in perspective. The standards are like the Ibanez standard line, the JPX, JPXI, and JP12 are like the Prestige line, and the BFRs are like J. Customs. Of course the first two levels are leagues ahead of Ibanez standard/Prestige, respectively. The JPX/JPXI/JP12 are technically BFRs, but they don't have the exquisite tops like full on BFRs do.


----------



## JacobShredder

What would you guys say is a good price range for a used jp7?


----------



## Furtive Glance

Depends on options. If it's fully loaded, in the United States, probably a range of 1400-1750. If it's bare-bones, I've seen 'em for 1000-1200. It really depends on the colour and condition too.


----------



## katsumura78

Yeah I just spent 1700 on my JP7. Keep in mind it was an LE2005 color and the case is different than what you normally get. It's a killer guitar and worth every penny. I'm looking into the JPXI now. I like the idea of a flatter neck radius and the different woods too !


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MikeH said:


> I'll try to put it in perspective. The standards are like the Ibanez standard line, the JPX, JPXI, and JP12 are like the Prestige line, and the BFRs are like J. Customs. Of course the first two levels are leagues ahead of Ibanez standard/Prestige, respectively. The JPX/JPXI/JP12 are technically BFRs, but they don't have the exquisite tops like full on BFRs do.



False. 

They are all pretty much built to the same standard across the board. An unloaded "Standard" JP6 or JP7 will play just as great as a Limited Edition BFR model decked to the nines. 

The price increases go with the "upgraded" materials that the BFRs tend to have, that and some of the BFR badged models are limited release models. You're being charged a premium for Rosewood necks, Ebony boards, Roasted Maple necks, drop tops, chambering, and stainless frets. 

I've played plenty of JP6s and JP7s from all price ranges (The country's biggest EBMM dealer is in my home state of FL.) and never thought the BFR models were better in any way than the originals. 

They're all great guitars, just let your hands and ears guide your selection, not the inlay on the 12th fret.


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played plenty of JP6s and JP7s from all price ranges (The country's biggest EBMM dealer is in my home state of FL.) and never thought the BFR models were better in any way than the originals.



Indeed. I've owned both, the quality is the same across their entire lineup, no change or upgrade in quality for a BFR other than the change in the materials used.


----------



## ddtonfire

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're all great guitars, just let your hands and ears guide your selection, not the inlay on the 12th fret.


----------



## Furtive Glance

katsumura78 said:


> Yeah I just spent 1700 on my JP7. Keep in mind it was an LE2005 color and the case is different than what you normally get. It's a killer guitar and worth every penny. I'm looking into the JPXI now. I like the idea of a flatter neck radius and the different woods too !



That's a great deal.


----------



## petruccirocks02

katsumura78 said:


> Yeah I just spent 1700 on my JP7. Keep in mind it was an LE2005 color and the case is different than what you normally get. It's a killer guitar and worth every penny. I'm looking into the JPXI now. I like the idea of a flatter neck radius and the different woods too !



That 2005 LE was my old guitar and was a killer player. I then traded it to Eric. How are you liking it?

-Phil


----------



## VILARIKA

I rather not make an entire thread for just one question, so I'll ask here. 

I'm trying to find the best place to get the best deal on a Music Man JP, any type. Whether it's used, new, loaded, unloaded, BFR, etc. All sources I've used only show $2000+, I'm hoping that someone here will know of a good place to get one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

VILARIKA said:


> I rather not make an entire thread for just one question, so I'll ask here.
> 
> I'm trying to find the best place to get the best deal on a Music Man JP, any type. Whether it's used, new, loaded, unloaded, BFR, etc. All sources I've used only show $2000+, I'm hoping that someone here will know of a good place to get one.



Believe it or not, Amazon. They've posted some killer prices on unloaded models. 

You're not going to find one for pennies, but they go fairly consistently for $1500 if you're willing to go unloaded, or for one in player condition on eBay. 

Call up some of the bigger dealers like Bass Central. If you have cash in hand, you'll probably be able to work out a deal. Don't expect any legit shop to cut you a deal if you're broke or just kicking tires.


----------



## VILARIKA

MaxOfMetal said:


> Believe it or not, Amazon. They've posted some killer prices on unloaded models.
> 
> You're not going to find one for pennies, but they go fairly consistently for $1500 if you're willing to go unloaded, or for one in player condition on eBay.
> 
> Call up some of the bigger dealers like Bass Central. If you have cash in hand, you'll probably be able to work out a deal. Don't expect any legit shop to cut you a deal if you're broke or just kicking tires.



I've been getting closer and closer to the price range, so I'm starting to seek out what my options are. I remember Amazon did some crazy deal for some unloaded JP's awhile back...everyone on SS went nuts over them I believe 

I guess I'll continue searching through Ebay, check out Amazon, and Bass Central. Thanks for the quick response Max!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Also, join up on the EBMM forum. Some great prices in the Guitars For Sale thread. I've bought 3 through there and all the prices have been reasonable.


----------



## TimSE

Too much talk. Not enough JP7 porn!


----------



## Furtive Glance

TimSE said:


> Too much talk. Not enough JP7 porn!



Fine!

So, I finally got ALL my JPs in one spot for once. Usually one's out somewhere in BC waiting for me or vice versa when I skip back and forth from home to school or to work or wherever. So yesterday I spent a good 5-6 hours cleaning them (First-world problems, man) and restringing them all and got an updated family shot. Behold:
String aftermath -_-





















and just the 7s:


----------



## TimSE

Holy fucking shit! 

You deliver!


----------



## Alberto7

Holy sweet potatoes. You should've seen my how my eyes opened wide as soon as I saw the first picture. After so much talk and such few pictures, I was not expecting that!  Great comeback, and awesome collection, man!

EDIT: Well, the second picture loaded first . Colorful fr00tness


----------



## VILARIKA

That just made me eat all the fruits in the house.


----------



## Furtive Glance

What can I say, I like the colours that (apparently) no one else does!


----------



## Uncreative123

Looks like I officially joined back up with this club as of today. Pics next week sometime...


----------



## jon66

Uncreative123 said:


> Looks like I officially joined back up with this club as of today. Pics next week sometime...



You tease... won't give us anything more than that, will you?


----------



## TimSE

Uncreative123 said:


> Looks like I officially joined back up with this club as of today. Pics next week sometime...



Ahhh have you got your Emerald Green one back?? That was the best looking JP7 I've ever seen!


----------



## Uncreative123

Nah, but it is one that hasn't been seen here yet...


----------



## TimSE

Interesting....
PICS NOW!


----------



## MikeH

Furtive Glance said:


> Fine!
> 
> So, I finally got ALL my JPs in one spot for once. Usually one's out somewhere in BC waiting for me or vice versa when I skip back and forth from home to school or to work or wherever. So yesterday I spent a good 5-6 hours cleaning them (First-world problems, man) and restringing them all and got an updated family shot. Behold:
> String aftermath -_-



I actually just reblogged your guitars on the guitarlust Tumblr.  Should have known they belonged to a fellow SSO member.


----------



## Uncreative123

TimSE said:


> Interesting....
> PICS NOW!



Won't arrive til Thursday.


----------



## cyril v

^Hi-res shots man!! PLZ.


----------



## katsumura78

petruccirocks02 said:


> That 2005 LE was my old guitar and was a killer player. I then traded it to Eric. How are you liking it?
> 
> -Phil



Whats up Phil ?! Sorry for replying so late I just noticed the post. I remember watching some of your videos on youtube (not with that guitar just mark IV stuff) anyways... Yeah Eric gave me a great deal and I'm a huge fan of this guitar. I've always wanted a JP guitar and a 7 so I got both in one shot. The neck on it is fantastic and I love the original dimarzio's. Very different than the cl/lf combo (Which I have in my rga). 

May sound crazy but I'm thinking about trading up to a JPXI7 from this guitar. Not that I don't like this one (I like it a lot) but the XI is calling me haha. Then I'll be throwing in the new bkp blackhawks just for the hell of it. I've been in a gear buying mood so who knows. My main reason for the quick switch is the stainless steel frets and different tone woods.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Furtive Glance said:


> and just the 7s:





You whore!


----------



## cap-tan

I want a JPX7 so very badly.


----------



## iloki

I just became a member this morning! My JPXI-7 will be on its way to me tonight barring any issues 
pics and a NGD thread will follow as soon as I receive my new baby  lol


----------



## SamSam

I'll be a member in a few weeks!


----------



## ddtonfire

Dangit Furtive Glance, I'm going to neg rep you 'cause I have to clean up my keyboard now.


----------



## ddtonfire

I think I saw this pic on the JP forum once. These aren't mine :


----------



## Ari_VD

i wish i had this one


----------



## Furtive Glance

ddtonfire said:


> I think I saw this pic on the JP forum once. These aren't mine :
> 
> *Snip



Yeah, a member on the EBMM forum has EVERY JP ever made pretty much, in every finish. http://www.thepetcollection.net/

omfg, he has the guitar Petrucci used to record _Train of Thought_.... Kill me.


----------



## ddtonfire

That site is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Uncreative123

I really really want a JPX-7 roasted maple now. I see they still have a handful of JPX-6's, but no 7s. Insane.


----------



## iloki

I blame you all for cursing me with unbearable JP GAS and emptying my wallet!

Come tomorrow I don't think I'll care much though...


----------



## iloki

Yup... don't care


----------



## Norstorm

That is just wicked!
One of the few darker finishes I actually like..

Very nice..


----------



## TankJon666

Furtive Glance said:


> Fine!
> 
> So, I finally got ALL my JPs in one spot for once. Usually one's out somewhere in BC waiting for me or vice versa when I skip back and forth from home to school or to work or wherever. So yesterday I spent a good 5-6 hours cleaning them (First-world problems, man) and restringing them all and got an updated family shot. Behold:
> String aftermath -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just the 7s:



FAP FAP FAP SPLOOOOOGGGEEEE!! 

I hate you


----------



## VILARIKA

TankJon666 said:


> FAP FAP FAP SPLOOOOOGGGEEEE!!
> 
> I hate you



C'mon son, no need to have the pics on this page if their on the previous page


----------



## Norstorm

iloki said:


> Yup... don't care



Good lord


----------



## Norstorm

This is not a custom shop, but rather a special build.. Funny story tho..:

I really love nice light colors on quilted maple.. I really think it makes the maple pop out, and shine.. I love them all, like the guitarcenter 46th ad.. You know the blue one, without the burst..
But I also love the tobacco burst. I noticed all my favorite colors was discontinued, so I started hanging around MM forum to find a used one.

At the end I posted a thread called "please Sterling Ball", asking if there was a smaaaall chance to see them again in the future.. If John wanted them at all, or if it could be a prod. line on the side..
And tie me fingertips to the razor, the man himself, mr. Sterling Ball actually answered.. He liked the idea, and said if I ordered it, he'd for sure build it..

I did that very same day, and after a few months... here she is..

This is a very special guitar for me, and I know I wont find another one..

I know a camera wont justify what the eyes see, but damnit look at this beautiful finish.. It's just STUNNING!

Here's a few crappy pictures I took after dark outside:


----------



## TimSE

Damn that thing gets more and more amazing every time I see it.


----------



## James C

I thought this would be appropriate to post here.
Check out my Balls guys!


----------



## Norstorm

James C said:


> I thought this would be appropriate to post here.
> Check out my Balls guys!





I want that KOA 7


----------



## James C

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/norstorm.htmlNorstorm; I've just barely had the guitar for 24 hours! I'm not ready to give it up! ... Nor will I ever be. I requested the Flamed top, they told me they would look for their flamiest piece of Koa. I'd say they did pretty good.


----------



## Norstorm

James C said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/norstorm.htmlNorstorm; I've just barely had the guitar for 24 hours! I'm not ready to give it up! ... Nor will I ever be. I requested the Flamed top, they told me they would look for their flamiest piece of Koa. I'd say they did pretty good.



I aggree.. It looks killer man 
Very nice looking guitar..
You know KOA will be my next score for sure, no doubt!


----------



## James C

Do it up! You won't regret it. Koa makes almost everything look good. 
Maybe if my first girlfriend wore more Koa... 

I think mine may even look better than Misha's.  
They're both beautiful!


----------



## Norstorm

James C said:


> Do it up! You won't regret it. Koa makes almost everything look good.
> Maybe if my first girlfriend wore more Koa...
> 
> I think mine may even look better than Misha's.
> They're both beautiful!




I'm here looking at those pictures of yours..
Daaamn, that's nice.
I'll def. ask them to do the same on mine.

But one question..
I've never tried one, but I have a fair picture of it's tonalities on distortion..
BUt what about the cleans AND the piezo sound.. How is it?


----------



## James C

Honestly the cleans are absolutely fantastic. 
Especially nice with the BFR models, you have the coil tap, so you can go between the (middle position only) inner singles or the full humbuckers. Where as the standard models you only get the singles tone in the middle position. 
The low end doesn't get muddy at all on the clean channel of amps, it's a very clear crisp tone. 
As for the Piezo the first time I plugged my JP6 BFR (Red) in I was just blown away. 
Of course you'll never truly beat the tone of a real acoustic, though this was pretty damn close. Sounds like an acoustic, plays like an electric.
The Koa brought it to a whole new level with the full Mahogany body, opposed to the Alder body with a Mahogany tone block like in the regular BFR's. 

All in all I've been absolutely in love with Music-Man since day one. I personally have never had issues at all, my guitars set up exactly how I want them to in any tuning I put them in. They're really the players guitar in my opinion.


----------



## Norstorm

Ya, I got my BFR a few days back, and I love it.. Alder body with a maple top.
But allthrough mahogany and koa.. Can't wait to try


----------



## James C

Plus the Ebony board adds that little extra shimmer.


----------



## Crank

Stealth 7 owner here. LOVE IT and I can't find anything close to this guitar. Ebony fretboard, fantastic angles and super-fine neck! I've been in love with Music Man JPs guitars since 2007 and I think that creating 7 string with ebony fingerboard was brilliant step! I could talk endlessly about this guitar, seriously


----------



## James C

The Koa, JPX, JPXI, and JPXII all come with Ebony boards. 
The Dargie I & II came with Ebony boards as well as the Roasted Neck Black Sugar limited runs. 
The new limited models come with a Pau Ferro board.


----------



## Furtive Glance

James C said:


> The Koa, JPX, JPXI, and JPXII all come with Ebony boards.
> The Dargie I & II came with Ebony boards as well as the Roasted Neck Black Sugar limited runs.
> The new limited models come with a Pau Ferro board.



Not the Dargie I.


----------



## James C

Furtive Glance said:


> Not the Dargie I.


You know what... You're absolutely right. My mistake. 
The Dargie II has the Mother of Pearl / Abalone inlays too, correct?


----------



## Furtive Glance

James C said:


> You know what... You're absolutely right. My mistake.
> The Dargie II has the Mother of Pearl / Abalone inlays too, correct?



Yurp!


----------



## JosephAOI

I would seriously do anything to get one of those Koa 7's with gold hardware. How in the hell did you hook that up?


----------



## Norstorm

Money talks...


----------



## James C

Well yes, money was the biggest instigator as to how I hooked it up! 
The Koa JP is a regular production JP BFR model. As far as I know it's available for all of the JP BFR models; 6 string, 7 string, and Baritone. 
There is a bit of an up charge due to the Koa though, as some may know. 
The specs of the Koa are a bit different too. 

BFR; Rosewood finger board, Alder body w/Mahogany tone block, chrome hardware. 
Koa; Ebony finger board, Mahogany body, gold hardware. 
Oh and the regular BFR's have a Maple (Flamed/Quilted) top, and the Koa has well... Koa.


----------



## Norstorm

Well.. For once gold hardware actually looks nice.
But yes, I've seen a looot of ugly stripe koa tops. Maybe some of you like it, but the only koa top I think looks nice; is the flamed one..


----------



## James C

This is probably one of the only Koa JP's I've seen that I haven't liked. Usually they turn out pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Looks like a James Hetfield... Er, I mean a table...


----------



## Stemp Fester

And I thought the planking craze was over...


----------



## Amerikhastan

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my JP7 BFR, now loaded with BKP Painkiller and Cold Sweat, love it to death!



That's so nice. What's the color called?


----------



## James C

Amerikhastan said:


> That's so nice. What's the color called?



It's Walnut Burst, a discontinued colour, though if you were dying to have it I'm sure you could always try calling EB customer service and see if they have any leftover paint.


----------



## Norstorm

The walnut looked pretty nice tho..

The best quilted maple model I've ever seen from MusicMan was the Guitar Center 46th model, I think it was called...
Light blue figures without burst.
Only came as a 6 string.

But oh God what a nice top.. Kinda looked like liquid water.

Check it out!

Guitar Center: Platinum : GC 46th Anniversary Exclusive! Music Man Ball Family Reserve Petrucci Bahama Blue


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow I had no clue BFR's were like 4k, wtf


----------



## Norstorm

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wow I had no clue BFR's were like 4k, wtf



Ya, they're really expensive.. or I'd own my own wall of balls


----------



## Uncreative123

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wow I had no clue BFR's were like 4k, wtf




It's not/wasn't $4k, that was the retail price. If I remember right, those were right around $3k.

The 47th is $2,600 (retail 3.7k) 

Guitar Center: Platinum : Guitar Center 47th Anniversary LTD Edition Music Man Petrucci JPX Quilt Top Trans Black

::themoreyouknow.gif::


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Weird, usually the really high prices are only listed on manafacturer sites.


----------



## James C

Usually the one off's are a little cheaper than the regular BFR's. 
I know the JPX, JPXI, and JPXII are only around $2500 CAD. 
While the regular BFR's are $3000 CAD, and the Koa is $3500 CAD. 
I for sure know the price on the Koa and regular BFR's.


----------



## Blackheim

I just joined the club a week ago... In my entire life I haven't played and instrument of this calibre... Best 7 string guitars out there IMHO:


----------



## yellowv




----------



## Norstorm

Ya, the new 12..
Congrats guys. They look awesome


----------



## Dreadge

Norstorm said:


> Ya, the new 12..
> Congrats guys. They look awesome


 
Hey Normstorm, just read Your post on MM forum. World's a small place


----------



## Norstorm

Dreadge said:


> Hey Normstorm, just read Your post on MM forum. World's a small place



Who might you be back at MM's??


----------



## SnowfaLL

Curious guys, when ordering a new jp. Can you choose the options you want? Like if I took the basic Jp7, no Piezo, can I add the quilt top (250 upcharge I read) and matching Headstock (100) maybe if ebony gba is available too. 

I most likely will keep my eyes open for a used bfr but looking at my options


----------



## yellowv

Only options on a standard JP are piezo, inlays and painted headstock. You can't order maple tops and ebony boards. BFR's get maple tops and the JPX series get ebony boards. Those are not options.


----------



## SnowfaLL

OK help me out guys. I have two jps I'm looking at buying used for the same price of 1200. A standard Jp7 in great shape, no options or a slightly beat up Jp6 with piezo and roasted maple neck. The roasted maple is amazing, and for that price is wow but it has some drill holes in the headstock and paint chips, and I really want a 7 string again, been awhile now. What should I get?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Go a little higher, we're only talking $300 or so, and pick up a used, great condition, loaded model. I've only been able to play a Suhr with a roasted maple neck, and honestly it didn't knock my socks off, so I would go for the better overall of the two guitars. The $1200 does seem like a lot for a used, unloaded JP7 considering $2k gets you a brand new fully loaded one.


----------



## TimSE

I just traded a loaded JP6 for a loaded JP7 cus I wanted a 7 string. The JP6 was awesome but the JP7 is definitely the better option. 

Save a few extra hundred, dude


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

James C said:


> Usually the one off's are a little cheaper than the regular BFR's.
> I know the JPX, JPXI, and JPXII are only around $2500 CAD.
> While the regular BFR's are $3000 CAD, and the Koa is $3500 CAD.
> I for sure know the price on the Koa and regular BFR's.



Damn, for 3500 I'd probably just order another vik.


----------



## TimSE

Finally a member!


----------



## Khoi

question for you EBMM JP7 owners

do they offer a JPX-7 in a different finish than the purple?


----------



## arcadia fades

Khoi said:


> question for you EBMM JP7 owners
> 
> do they offer a JPX-7 in a different finish than the purple?



no. Although they did do a limited edition JPX finish called Black Sugar, if you can still find one for sale.

look at the JPXI-7 if you want a nice dark sparkly blue/black (black onyx)
or the the latest JPXII-7 if you want an equally nice sparkly deep cherry red finish


----------



## yellowv

There were also a turquiose finish and a blackburst quilt top JPX, but both were limited and are spoken for. You would have to do some searching to find those.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Hmm I really would like a seven again so think I'm gonna take the standard jp7. I got it down to 1100 but it's a trip for me to get it. Think that's a good price (in cdn) for a bare jp7? Only thing I'm kinda missing is no painted headstock but it's just a backup guitar for me so won't see the stage much. If I really really like it, I'll get a BFR in 2013.


----------



## Furtive Glance

NickCormier said:


> Hmm I really would like a seven again so think I'm gonna take the standard jp7. I got it down to 1100 but it's a trip for me to get it. Think that's a good price (in cdn) for a bare jp7? Only thing I'm kinda missing is no painted headstock but it's just a backup guitar for me so won't see the stage much. If I really really like it, I'll get a BFR in 2013.



_TRY _and talk him down to 1000 flat. I still think 1100 is a good price, though FWIW.


----------



## Khoi

yellowv said:


> There were also a turquiose finish and a blackburst quilt top JPX, but both were limited and are spoken for. You would have to do some searching to find those.



I was actually able to find some on Music123, they have a pretty decent selection of turquoise/blackburst/red burst


----------



## kmanick

I saw DT last week playing in Boston and he used a couple of the new XII's all night.
they look great live.


----------



## yellowv

kmanick said:


> I saw DT last week playing in Boston and he used a couple of the new XII's all night.
> they look great live.



They certainly do. I can't stop staring at mine.


----------



## kmanick

yellowv said:


> They certainly do. I can't stop staring at mine.


 
I've got to go and check one out (I hope the GC in boston has some)
If I don't keep my green dot this may be my next acquisition


----------



## SnowfaLL

Just a question that I unfortunately think I know the answer to, but if someone can chime in 100%.. Theres no way to get an ebony fretboard on a BFR quilted top JP, right? (outside of Koa, which isnt quilted maple, and $3500 before taxes) - Its a shame, that would be my dream guitar right now. 


On another note though, I still am not sure on buying the $1100 JP7, waiting to hear if the guy is visiting my city so I dont have to take a 6 hour bus ride to get it, but in a way I kind of want to splurge and order new anyways; now that every JP has stainless steel frets past 2012. Thats a pretty massive upgrade in my opinion, yet it would go from a used price of $1100 to something like $2000+, still without piezo/etc. 

How drastic is the quality from say the standard JP7 and the BFR's or JPX/etc, when you take away the main differences (woods/radius) - Is it still generally the same build quality and playability? Only thing I've played is the standard JP7 and many standard JP6's.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Yup, same build quality. Just different woods.


----------



## yellowv

There was a special anniversary run for GC of the JPX with a blackburst quilted maple top and ebony board. These were only 6's IIRC as well. If you can find one of those that's the only way. Unless you become a top tier endorsee.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Yeh, saw the blue burst one Dizzy had on the EB forums. So nice. Too bad no 7 string version, Id search years to snag one.

One more question; on the Stealth models, did they have stainless steel frets? Seeing some great prices on Stealth JP7s


----------



## Furtive Glance

I think that would depend when they were built. So in short, they might


----------



## SnowfaLL

well, do they still make Stealth models? Im so new to EBMM's history, never followed them much over the years; maybe because two of my classmates had matching mystic dream JP6s, bringing them everywhere together and it was just.. funny lol. Can't say im a fan of Petrucci himself, but the guitars play amazingly.

Is there a website somewhere that lists the database of special runs and etc from EBMM? Like all these GC specials, would be nice to know. I assumed the Stealth was a model on its own, similar to the JPX/JPXI

So if you order a standard JP7 with the finish option of Stealth black, is that essentially how you get the ebony fretboard?? Some clarification would be nice on that. If so, maybe Ill just order a new standard JP7 in stealth, and it'll have SS frets, probably around the $2000 range?


----------



## MFB

Is it still possible to find a barebones JP7? Like no piezo, not fully loaded etc? I love the JPs but the price of the 7's is WAY higher than I could afford and has all these extra bells and whistles that I dont need


----------



## SnowfaLL

MFB said:


> Is it still possible to find a barebones JP7? Like no piezo, not fully loaded etc? I love the JPs but the price of the 7's is WAY higher than I could afford and has all these extra bells and whistles that I dont need



Very difficult to find, checking used is the only way. Theres one on GC used website for $1399.


----------



## Furtive Glance

NickCormier said:


> well, do they still make Stealth models? Im so new to EBMM's history, never followed them much over the years; maybe because two of my classmates had matching mystic dream JP6s, bringing them everywhere together and it was just.. funny lol. Can't say im a fan of Petrucci himself, but the guitars play amazingly.
> 
> Is there a website somewhere that lists the database of special runs and etc from EBMM? Like all these GC specials, would be nice to know. I assumed the Stealth was a model on its own, similar to the JPX/JPXI
> 
> So if you order a standard JP7 with the finish option of Stealth black, is that essentially how you get the ebony fretboard?? Some clarification would be nice on that. If so, maybe Ill just order a new standard JP7 in stealth, and it'll have SS frets, probably around the $2000 range?



John Petrucci 7

Anything on the website is still available to order. I linked just the standard JP7 info. Stealth is available on a standard JP7 and it would come with an ebony fretboard and SS frets, yes. So yeah, probably around $2000.

and to MFB you can still order JP7s without any options. You can find them for around $1000 depending on where you look and for what colour. 1400$ is too much for an unloaded model.


----------



## SnowfaLL

new price at L&M for a JPX 7 is like ~2800 with tax. Sounds pretty good considering most used JPX's Im seeing online are like $2200, before shipping+customs. 

Considering it! Get chambering + ebony + SS frets, all stuff I want that the standard JP7s dont have. But at a price of $1600 more. Hard decision.


----------



## Jahanasaurus

Looking at all those Gorgeous JP7's is killing me, I remember there was a JP7 BFR in Bahama Blueburst on here, gave me a fully certified hard-on


----------



## Norstorm

Adding the new NGD here as well...

Now I have two.. This KOA, and a Special Build in Tobacco


----------



## fabriarockz

Norstorm, would you please stop it?? 
You're killing me...


Norstorm said:


> Adding the new NGD here as well...
> 
> Now I have two.. This KOA, and a Special Build in Tobacco


----------



## Norstorm

huhu..


----------



## fabriarockz

I guess I'm in...


----------



## Norstorm

Niiiiice 

I like the flames on your BFR


----------



## lobotom

So I've been lurking around here trying to learn from you guys and finally made the jump and got this:






Love it. Hasn't been difficult adjusting from 6 strings. Very easy to play even with my relatively small hands. One of the smoothest non locking tremolos that I've ever play and stays in tune pretty well even after crazy use.

Alex


----------



## Norstorm

Awesome guitar!!!

There's something special about the stealth!

Congratz bro!


----------



## VESmedic

Anyone done pickup swaps on their jpxi? I have a set of miracle mans in right now, too low mid heavy in that guitar though, ordered a black dog. Anyone else?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

crappy iphone pic of my JP12 seven, I have way better pics but I'll post them on the NGD 






I also have a PDN limited edition JP7 incoming with pau ferro fingerboard, mahogany body, roasted maple neck and stainless frets. Stoked!


----------



## JoeyBTL

Ahhh those are awesome! I have question though, are the frets all the same size on both of those? I had a JP6 and a JP12 and I know the frets were different but didn't know if they all come the same now since the switch to all stainless steel.


----------



## SirMyghin

I need to stop coming into this thread, makes waiting way too hard.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

JoeyBTL said:


> Ahhh those are awesome! I have question though, are the frets all the same size on both of those? I had a JP6 and a JP12 and I know the frets were different but didn't know if they all come the same now since the switch to all stainless steel.



I think frets are the same on JPs now, but just since they've become stainless on all guitars. Not 100% sure about that though


----------



## nik35

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think frets are the same on JPs now, but just since they've become stainless on all guitars. Not 100% sure about that though



Yup you are right. All the trems on the new ones also have the wider baseplate, like on the JPXI and JP12.


----------



## VESmedic

No body has swapped pups? Still lookin for info thanks.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

VESmedic said:


> No body has swapped pups? Still lookin for info thanks.



I've put Aftermath + Painkiller in my JPXI 7 and the Aftermath sounded like God. I was very happy with Painkiller + Cold Sweat in my JP7 BFR but the JPXI 7 + Aftermath recorded better, very huge and tight.

I think I'm gonna put a Lundgren M7 in the JP12 and something else in the JP7 PDN, don't know yet though...


----------



## SirMyghin

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think frets are the same on JPs now, but just since they've become stainless on all guitars. Not 100% sure about that though



I wouldn't think so as the site specifically lists different sizes SS frets for stuff like the JPX

JP12:Frets:24 - Medium Jumbo profile, Stainless Steel

JPX: Frets:24 - Jumbo profile, wide, Stainless Steel

BFR:Frets:24 - High profile, wide, Stainless Steel

JP7 Frets:24 - High profile, wide, Stainless Steel

My guess is that everything but the JPX has the same frets. Names like 'med-jumbo' and stuff are bs anyway and vary company to company (everyone needs to start using wire guage names!). Or at least that is what I am hoping as I want those bigger frets on mine.


----------



## Valnob

Hey everybody.

I wanted to know if it was possible to ask EBMM to modify your guitar before buying it ?
Because I want to buy a JPXI-7 but if I could change the color and put gold hardware, this would be awesome.

Also, is there any news concerning a possible JP13 ?


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Valnob said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I wanted to know if it was possible to ask EBMM to modify your guitar before buying it ?
> Because I want to buy a JPXI-7 but if I could change the color and put gold hardware, this would be awesome.
> 
> Also, is there any news concerning a possible JP13 ?



Unless you are a high profile artist, you can not make changes to the models. I've tried many a time (JP 12 with black hardware, JPXI in JPX color), but always get a polite 'NO' 

From what I remember, the 12 was the last of the anniversary models, but I'm not 100% sure. I'm sure Sterling Ball and Petrucci will always have something new up their sleeves.


----------



## Valnob

ibanez4lifesz said:


> Unless you are a high profile artist, you can not make changes to the models. I've tried many a time (JP 12 with black hardware, JPXI in JPX color), but always get a polite 'NO'
> 
> From what I remember, the 12 was the last of the anniversary models, but I'm not 100% sure. I'm sure Sterling Ball and Petrucci will always have something new up their sleeves.



The JPX was for the 10th anniversary, the JPXI, for the 11th, the JP12 for the 12th, so hopefully, there will be a JP13 in early 2013, because the JP12 is not pretty at all. (I don't like the red)


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Valnob said:


> The JPX was for the 10th anniversary, the JPXI, for the 11th, the JP12 for the 12th, so hopefully, there will be a JP13 in early 2013, because the JP12 is not pretty at all. (I don't like the red)



Have you seen one in person? I didn't like it until I actually saw one for myself....there are VERY few pictures that do the color justice, IMO. Most of the stock/dealer photos are horrible. 

Eric


----------



## Valnob

Nope, haven't seen one in real life.

My favs colors for JP7s are white sparkle and greenburst







The left one is a JP12 and the others are JPXIs
If I could get the white one with gold hardware...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Valnob said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I wanted to know if it was possible to ask EBMM to modify your guitar before buying it ?
> Because I want to buy a JPXI-7 but if I could change the color and put gold hardware, this would be awesome.
> 
> Also, is there any news concerning a possible JP13 ?



I think the JP12 will be the last of the series, Stallion will be the next one.


----------



## Valnob

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think the JP12 will be the last of the series, Stallion will be the next one.



Stallion ?

[edit] Oh yeah, saw it on FB


----------



## Jzbass25

Valnob said:


> Nope, haven't seen one in real life.
> 
> My favs colors for JP7s are white sparkle and greenburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left one is a JP12 and the others are JPXIs
> If I could get the white one with gold hardware...



Beautiful! I have to agree but add the JPX to that list for me, purple sparkles mmmhh


----------



## Valnob

Does anyone knows where can I get one in Canada ? I'm looking for a JPXI-7 in Montreal or online


----------



## Norstorm

Valnob said:


> Does anyone knows where can I get one in Canada ? I'm looking for a JPXI-7 in Montreal or online




Ernie Ball Guitars For Sale Ernie Ball Guitars and Basses


----------



## Valnob

Norstorm said:


> Ernie Ball Guitars For Sale Ernie Ball Guitars and Basses



Great ! They have two JP7 one in RedBurst (pearl) and one in Mystic Dream.


----------



## SirMyghin

The only ones with colour options are the BFRs and the JPs. The JPX, JPXI and JP12 do not have colour options.

EBMM also doesn't offer hardware changes to my knowledge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SirMyghin said:


> The only ones with colour options are the BFRs and the JPs. The JPX, JPXI and JP12 do not have colour options.
> 
> EBMM also doesn't offer hardware changes to my knowledge.



Correct on both counts. 

Much like Ibanez, only artists get custom order options. In the past they have reissued certain colors, but you have to have cash ready to go and work it out with Sterling Ball personally.


----------



## dgs

I like the JP Music Man guitars, but they are too expensive for me. I make decent money, but the thought of spending $3,500 on a guitar just doesn't sit well with me. Too many other things I can do with that money, like continue to add to my retirement account.

However I suppose if I was making triple my salary, or was a professional gigging musician and was looking at guitars in the $3,000 to $4,000 range, there is only one I would consider, and it's not a JP Music Man. It's this:

Ibanez J Custom 2012 RG 7-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## MikeH




----------



## MaxOfMetal

dgs said:


> I like the JP Music Man guitars, but they are too expensive for me. I make decent money, but the thought of spending $3,500 on a guitar just doesn't sit well with me.



You can grab JP7s for as low as $1400 new. Even a fully loaded JP7 with Shields, matching headstock, Piezo, and MD finish runs $2500. 

The only ones that really hit $3500 are the mega rare/limited ones like the BFR Koa.


----------



## dgs

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can grab JP7s for as low as $1400 new. Even a fully loaded JP7 with Shields, matching headstock, Piezo, and MD finish runs $2500.
> 
> The only ones that really hit $3500 are the mega rare/limited ones like the BFR Koa.



$1,400 new? That is a fair price and more in line with the max I would be willing to spend on a high-quality axe. However there again, I think for $1,400 I could get a fully loaded Carvin 7-string that would equal the quality of this JP7 Music Man.

What's interesting about your comment, is every time I've looked on Guitar Center at the Music Man Petrucci models, they are all priced in the $3,300 to $3,600 range.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dgs said:


> $1,400 new? That is a fair price and more in line with the max I would be willing to spend on a high-quality axe. However there again, I think for $1,400 I could get a fully loaded Carvin 7-string that would equal the quality of this JP7 Music Man.
> 
> What's interesting about your comment, is every time I've looked on Guitar Center at the Music Man Petrucci models, they are all priced in the $3,300 to $3,600 range.



I'd actually say, on average, the Music Man will be better built than the Carvin, but they're not too far off each other. I've owned six Carvins and two Music Man guitars, and worked on a whole bunch more of each, and I wouldn't say they're really comparable when it comes to the feel of the instrument. Very different specs and necks. 

Well, Guitar Center doesn't carry all the JP7 models in their various option package levels on their online store. In fact, as of right now, they don't even have the Standard JP7 listed, only various BFR models.

Here's one off of Amazon: Amazon.com: Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci 7 Electric Guitar Piezo Bridge, Pearl Redburst: Musical Instruments

I've seen them pop up cheaper every now and then on eBay, but usually the stripped down models aren't as popular so they need to be ordered through a dealer.


----------



## Valennic

Played a JP12-7 last Wednesday down in Rockville. Fell in love with it. So I've got a guitar on my to buy list, hopefully this coming year I'll add her to my collection.


----------



## Xiphos68

Joined in August! Absolutely love my seven string EBMM!

A blessing for sure!

I hope to aquire another one sometime!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Valennic said:


> Played a JP12-7 last Wednesday down in Rockville. Fell in love with it. So I've got a guitar on my to buy list, hopefully this coming year I'll add her to my collection.


Man I still need to swing by your place


----------



## dgs

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd actually say, on average, the Music Man will be better built than the Carvin, but they're not too far off each other. I've owned six Carvins and two Music Man guitars, and worked on a whole bunch more of each, and I wouldn't say they're really comparable when it comes to the feel of the instrument. Very different specs and necks.



So if it was your $1,400, which would you buy, a custom Carvin 7-string or a Music Man JP 7? It seems like you're leaning towards Music Man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dgs said:


> So if it was your $1,400, which would you buy, a custom Carvin 7-string or a Music Man JP 7? It seems like you're leaning towards Music Man.



The Music Man is the better guitar for _my_ hands. I'd recommend trying both to see which is best for yourself. 

I've already made the decision.


----------



## Hourglass1117

I never posted in this thread? What am I doing with my life?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Still have to post a proper NGD for my JP12-7 (damn my procrastination) but here's a little vid I just made with it  I traded my Daemoness for this guitar with leonardo7 and loving every inch of it!


----------



## Blackheim

I know I already posted, but I couldn't resist to share the sparyness (no effects used):


----------



## Doombreed

Xiphos68 said:


>



That is an amazing looking top! Congrats on the beautiful guitar.


----------



## MikeH

How have I not seen this color on a JP7 yet?


----------



## Norstorm

What the shit!

That's awesome! 

Custom?


----------



## Furtive Glance

It's Medallion Gold. My friend in Europe had one. I think it's hideous  Discontinued.


----------



## Norstorm

Haha, maybe that's why it off the bench..
I've never even seen one before.. Looks weird, but for that reason unique


----------



## Norstorm

btw, did you guys see the new JP7 BFR PDN?

Really nice lookin axe


----------



## ItWillDo

Furtive Glance said:


> It's Medallion Gold. My friend in Europe had one. I think it's hideous  Discontinued.



I'd actually tap that shit like a Van Halen-riff. Looks delicious to me.


----------



## JP7

Hello all! This is my first post here even tho I been lurking for a while. This is my first 7 string guitar and I absolutely love it. I bought an 8 string Schecter C-8 before getting this guy and without me having to tell most of you when I felt the neck on the ernie ball I let that other guitar go in an instant. I played every other 7 in the store and nothing came close to this guitar. The action is super low sometimes I don't feel like I am even holding the string to the fret and the note articulation is still clean and clear with no buzz. The pickups I had in all my guitars before this were EMG's and after trying the crunch lab and finally found my tone.While it has a very articulate sound and crunch it's not sharp yet very smooth and once eq'd correctly you got some monster tones. I also took a big liking to piezo because of this guitar before I had no idea electric guitars could have that sound. Due to the mystic dream finish I named the guitar Barney. This guitar also had a decently flamey neck. The attention to detail and the feel is really good. This guitar got me hooked on 7's because I originally was going to switch to just 8's. I have tried using the tremolo a lot and while you can't go quite as crazy as you can with a floyd you can use it every song on the solo or for riffs and it will stay in tune. I have played this guitar everyday for the last year and I can't believe I let ernie ball go unnoticed for so long!


----------



## Adrian-XI

YAY I'm in the club now!


----------



## Taylord

Joined the club last week. Love it!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Holy shit is that Teal Pearl (?!?!?!) or just Mystic Dream?


----------



## Taylord

Furtive Glance said:


> Holy shit is that Teal Pearl (?!?!?!) or just Mystic Dream?



It's called Midnight Blue. Looks pretty sweet in person.


----------



## squid-boy

Uuuuugggh, I just want to be a goddamn member of this club. So many sexy guitars.


----------



## VESmedic

I threw a BKP blackdog in the bridge of my jpxi 7, and it sounds absolutely killer. Just full on midrange balls with that pickup, and almost as tight as an aftermath, highly recommended.


----------



## will_shred

After seeing this thread and actually playing one in person I have the worst GAS. And being 16 I could never afford it... damn you guys! 

Seriously though, I played one with the natural finish neck and it blew me away. The profile is so comfy, and I actually really dig the stock pickups. Not my ideal tone but they seem to have a certain growl to them that sounds pretty killer. also the body itself is so comfortable and well balanced...  you all are so lucky.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just received this JP7 PDN that we'll use along with my JP12 for our first official vid. This thing is awesome!!!


----------



## Furtive Glance

will_shred said:


> After seeing this thread and actually playing one in person I have the worst GAS. And being 16 I could never afford it... damn you guys!
> 
> Seriously though, I played one with the natural finish neck and it blew me away. The profile is so comfy, and I actually really dig the stock pickups. Not my ideal tone but they seem to have a certain growl to them that sounds pretty killer. also the body itself is so comfortable and well balanced...  you all are so lucky.



It's not luck! (Hate reading that) I had a 6 and a 7 by the time I was 17. Just get a job and save like a champ, seriously. It doesn't take too long!


----------



## Papaoneil

I'm hoping to be in this club soon. 
Unsure on which I will by, either a used loaded or a new unloaded 
help me out here owners.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion

Didn't expect to be in the club so soon, but I was presented an opportunity that was VERY hard to pass up. 
I'll post a few more pictures when I get the chance, 
but for now you'll have to deal with my instagram shot of the newly acquired JPXI!


----------



## Hourglass1117

Necropolis said:


> I'm hoping to be in this club soon.
> Unsure on which I will by, either a used loaded or a new unloaded
> help me out here owners.



I love having the piezo on mine. I also think they look infinitely better with matching headstocks. The inlays are up to you.

As far as resale value goes, you're better off getting a loaded one. Of course, if you never plan on selling it (No reason to!), then it's up to you.


----------



## Papaoneil

Your Dargie is gorgeous. 
I have found a few loaded ones that I definitely have my eye on, so I'll probably go that route.


----------



## will_shred

Furtive Glance said:


> It's not luck! (Hate reading that) I had a 6 and a 7 by the time I was 17. Just get a job and save like a champ, seriously. It doesn't take too long!



hahah well I've got two nice 6's and a 7. But nothing on this end of the guitar spectrum. I plan on it though. i'd rather have a few guitars that I hold onto for life than a huge collection.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I think the best looking JP is the original JP7. Personally I want one without the shield inlays in Mystic Dream. Sad thing that it's ridiculously overpriced here. How much does one cost in the US (new and 2nd hand)?


----------



## will_shred

rockstarazuri said:


> I think the best looking JP is the original JP7. Personally I want one without the shield inlays in Mystic Dream. Sad thing that it's ridiculously overpriced here. How much does one cost in the US (new and 2nd hand)?



$2300 I believe.

also, can someone tell me the difference between the standards and the BFR? 

also how stable are the necks generally? 

So many questions, so much GAS.


----------



## vinniemallet

BFR have Alder body with bookmatched maple top and mahogany Tone Block, the standards have basswood body and unfinished neck (for some guys on forum it plays better) but it really depends of your taste. I personally prefer the JPXI/jp12 and the BFR's compared to the standard ones. 



will_shred said:


> $2300 I believe.
> 
> also, can someone tell me the difference between the standards and the BFR?
> 
> also how stable are the necks generally?
> 
> So many questions, so much GAS.


----------



## gplayer51

will_shred said:


> $2300 I believe.
> 
> also, can someone tell me the difference between the standards and the BFR?
> 
> also how stable are the necks generally?
> 
> So many questions, so much GAS.



Having owned a bfr and a jp6 the differences are, the bfr has an alder body, maple top, and a mahogany tone block. It also has the back of the neck painted.
The regular jp6 has a basswood body with a natural neck. All JP necks are stable btw..


----------



## Hourglass1117

gplayer51 said:


> Having owned a bfr and a jp6 the differences are, the bfr has an alder body, maple top, and a mahogany tone block. It also has the back of the neck painted.
> The regular jp6 has a basswood body with a natural neck. All JP necks are stable btw..



Don't forget the BFR's have more of a cutout for the bottom horn and the forearm contour is is rounded instead of scooped.


----------



## gplayer51

Hourglass1117 said:


> Don't forget the BFR's have more of a cutout for the bottom horn and the forearm contour is is rounded instead of scooped.



Oh yeah lol forgot that haha thnx


----------



## Valnob

"And this button here controls the temperature of the sun" - John Petrucci.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Shot of my guitarist's new JP7 PDN. Dat neck!

NGD soon.


----------



## asher

Apparently I haven't posted this in here before.


----------



## Furtive Glance

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-, love that colour <3


----------



## asher

Furtive Glance said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-, love that colour <3



The photos for some reason make the Teal Pearl look awfully blue.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

Either way man looks amazing, I wish they still had that color available. I'll be a club member soon and that is definitely my favorite finish. I had to go with something a little different but hopefully equally as epic.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Teal Pearl is on my hitlist


----------



## Valnob

As there ever been made a JP model with a maple neck ? (custom, special or what so ever ?)


----------



## gplayer51

Just got my JP7 PDN from BassCentral! This thing kicks ass! Ill post an NGD in a lil bit.


----------



## asher

Valnob said:


> As there ever been made a JP model with a maple neck ? (custom, special or what so ever ?)



Most of the necks are maple. Did you mean fretboard?


----------



## Valnob

asher said:


> Most of the necks are maple. Did you mean fretboard?



Yeah, i'm sorry, i meant fretboard.


----------



## MikeH

I don't believe there ever has been. I've never seen Petrucci play anything with a maple board, so I doubt it will happen.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Here is my ticket into the club, its an old, unloaded JP7 mystic dream, probably not special enough for its own NGD as everyone has seen these a thousand times before. 

I realise I am preaching to the converted in this thread, but I love everything about this guitar, the neck feels solid, comfy and melty all at the same time.






















sorry for the crappy indoor pics, but its winter and its always seems to be raining


----------



## Norstorm

Every EB7 is special! 

Congratz.. 
That is one nice lookin axe.. Plays good too, I know


----------



## zero_end

I'm joining the club  :
















I want another already 

Proper NGD here.


----------



## 7stringDemon

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> Here is my ticket into the club, its an old, unloaded JP7 mystic dream, probably not special enough for its own NGD as everyone has seen these a thousand times before.
> 
> I realise I am preaching to the converted in this thread, but I love everything about this guitar, the neck feels solid, comfy and melty all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy indoor pics, but its winter and its always seems to be raining


 
*Sorry for the same page picture quoting guys!*

Can I have a gum ball?


----------



## zero_end

Guys, a couple of questions:

Have you put a tremol-no (which kind) on any of this guitars? Is it worth it? 

What's the thickest string you can fit for the low B? the factory one feels a little wobbly and I'm thinking of putting a .060 or a .061 (circle k) instead, but I don't know if its going to fit right in.


----------



## Norstorm

zero_end said:


> Guys, a couple of questions:
> 
> Have you put a tremol-no (which kind) on any of this guitars? Is it worth it?
> 
> What's the thickest string you can fit for the low B? the factory one feels a little wobbly and I'm thinking of putting a .060 or a .061 (circle k) instead, but I don't know if its going to fit right in.





Hey man.. I'll be happy to help you.
I was just thrown a few songs in drop-A tuning, and for the first time I wanted something else on the bottom than my usual .56 gauge.
I wasnt sure what to use for my drop-A, so I purched the following strings:
* .59
* .60
* .62
* .64

Here's the thing.. NONE of them fit! 

Typical Schaller tuners.. The post pin holes were to small, so I had to have them drilled out.. I was pretty shocked to find out that not even the .59 gauge fit 

So for thicked gauges, you will have to drill out at least the last tuner post.

Sorry mate..

BUT, now that it IS drilled out!! My John Petrucci BFR 7 KOA is KILLER to djent with


----------



## vinniemallet

Damn are you serious? I'm planning to grab mine jp12 this month and we're playing in Drop Ab, is it hard to drill?

Cheers!



Norstorm said:


> Hey man.. I'll be happy to help you.
> I was just thrown a few songs in drop-A tuning, and for the first time I wanted something else on the bottom than my usual .56 gauge.
> I wasnt sure what to use for my drop-A, so I purched the following strings:
> * .59
> * .60
> * .62
> * .64
> 
> Here's the thing.. NONE of them fit!
> 
> Typical Schaller tuners.. The post pin holes were to small, so I had to have them drilled out.. I was pretty shocked to find out that not even the .59 gauge fit
> 
> So for thicked gauges, you will have to drill out at least the last tuner post.
> 
> Sorry mate..
> 
> BUT, now that it IS drilled out!! My John Petrucci BFR 7 KOA is KILLER to djent with


----------



## Norstorm

vinniemallet said:


> Damn are you serious? I'm planning to grab mine jp12 this month and we're playing in Drop Ab, is it hard to drill?
> 
> Cheers!



It's not hard, but please remember that the schallers are locking tuners, so you have the spring loaded pin inside it. So be careful not to harm that pin, or create and leave metal chips inside the post.
I left my two BFRs to the SS user Dendroaspis, who drilled them out for me while I watched. When you get through the first layer of metal..STOP.. and careful lurk your way over the pin, and past it, before putting weight on drilling the second wall. That should do it..


----------



## asher

I got a .60 through without unwinding or any drilling, it just took a little bit of convincing to work its way through.


----------



## Norstorm

wow.. I couldn't even push through the .59.. And that was after cursing at it for a few mins


----------



## Curt

I am hoping to make my way into this club before 2013 is over with.

GAS for a tangerine pearl or sky blue JP7 is driving me insane.


----------



## Norstorm

Curt said:


> I am hoping to make my way into this club before 2013 is over with.
> 
> GAS for a tangerine pearl or sky blue JP7 is driving me insane.



As usual everything is personalal preffs, but ya.. I've found "my" guitars in EB7s. Amazing guitars..
Keep us posted


----------



## Curt

Will do! 

I haven't played a 7 by EBMM, but owned a Luke, and a stingray bass. Played a JP6 in tangerine pearl for a few hours and fell in love. haha 

Ernie Ball is class!


----------



## vinniemallet

ernie ball is sick you'll never play another brand when you buy one! haha or at least gonna be hard!



Curt said:


> Will do!
> 
> I haven't played a 7 by EBMM, but owned a Luke, and a stingray bass. Played a JP6 in tangerine pearl for a few hours and fell in love. haha
> 
> Ernie Ball is class!


----------



## yellowv

I have gotten a .62 through the Schaller's with no problem.


----------



## Curt

vinniemallet said:


> ernie ball is sick you'll never play another brand when you buy one! haha or at least gonna be hard!


 It is hard. lol I loved the luke I had. EBMM necks are the best.


----------



## Curt

Played a JPX 7 Earlier.
the borolo finish is AWESOME!
the neck, though painted plays amazingly, Love the chambered body, as well. This may well be my ultimate guitar... just a question, though. Are these still in production? or were they phased out by the JPXI and likewise the JPXII? Because it will be a while until I can afford it.


----------



## TimSE

Norstorm said:


> Hey man.. I'll be happy to help you.
> I was just thrown a few songs in drop-A tuning, and for the first time I wanted something else on the bottom than my usual .56 gauge.
> I wasnt sure what to use for my drop-A, so I purched the following strings:
> * .59
> * .60
> * .62
> * .64
> 
> Here's the thing.. NONE of them fit!
> 
> Typical Schaller tuners.. The post pin holes were to small, so I had to have them drilled out.. I was pretty shocked to find out that not even the .59 gauge fit
> 
> So for thicked gauges, you will have to drill out at least the last tuner post.
> 
> Sorry mate..
> 
> BUT, now that it IS drilled out!! My John Petrucci BFR 7 KOA is KILLER to djent with



I play my JP7 in drop A with a .68

Just unwind the end a bit


----------



## SirMyghin

Curt said:


> Played a JPX 7 Earlier.
> the borolo finish is AWESOME!
> the neck, though painted plays amazingly, Love the chambered body, as well. This may well be my ultimate guitar... just a question, though. Are these still in production? or were they phased out by the JPXI and likewise the JPXII? Because it will be a while until I can afford it.



Still available, anything on their website in the models section can be ordered.


----------



## fabriarockz

Hey guys,
who has/has had a rosewood necked JP? BFR or not, it doesn't matter...
soundwise , can someone compare it to its "standard" necked counterpart?
is it darker sounding?


----------



## yuureikun

Finally a part of the club!


----------



## Norstorm

Congratz...

Nice sugar!


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

hopefuly today im gonna take pics on my BFR JP7 roasted maple black sugar w/ aftermaths loaded and get that eye candy out for you guys. i have a jpx but theres allready a few pics of those up.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

Here's my baby.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

sorry about the delay of my roasted jp7. Its been really shitty weather in texas lately and i need a nice sunny day so my yuppie iphone and get good pics of the roasted maple neck and the shine of black sugar. I just got it but the guy who installed the BKP they are a hair too high and the string touches the pole real easy. So i have a spare CL/LF and will return it to stock. Its a sweet guitar i love how the maple sounds compared to the mahogany neck. Hopefully when i meet the requirements to buy sell trade here and make some homies on the board it might be one of your guys.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

If anyone is interested here is a recording im working on using that guitar. I love it when people post pics and recordings of the guitar itself so enjoy you 
guys. https://www.soundcloud.com/dbwreckordings/a-devils-daydream-from-this
Damn you guys it says its gonna be cloudy in north texas for the next 2 days and then rain the next 2 so were not gonna have any sunshine till wednesday. So maby ill try to borrow a camera and make it happen sooner.


----------



## zero_end

Norstorm said:


> Hey man.. I'll be happy to help you.
> I was just thrown a few songs in drop-A tuning, and for the first time I wanted something else on the bottom than my usual .56 gauge.
> I wasnt sure what to use for my drop-A, so I purched the following strings:
> * .59
> * .60
> * .62
> * .64
> 
> Here's the thing.. NONE of them fit!
> 
> Typical Schaller tuners.. The post pin holes were to small, so I had to have them drilled out.. I was pretty shocked to find out that not even the .59 gauge fit
> 
> So for thicked gauges, you will have to drill out at least the last tuner post.
> 
> Sorry mate..
> 
> BUT, now that it IS drilled out!! My John Petrucci BFR 7 KOA is KILLER to djent with



Thanks mate! I'm gonna try to see if a .60 or .61 fits without trouble, and if not, I'm gonna sand it carefully with a piece of a used string.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

so has anyone seen a picture of a sky blue jp7? i've been looking for a while and haven't found one


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

NeoTheMaggot said:


> so has anyone seen a picture of a sky blue jp7? i've been looking for a while and haven't found one



I played one at a GC in Mississippi. It looks awesome. If the BFR came in that color, I would want it. Did you try looking on the EB website? I haven't checked in a while but the last time I clicked on the JP7 with that color, it just pulled up a pic of a Bongo Bass in the Sky Blue...


----------



## vinniemallet

Just got my JP12-7 and this thing is fucking insane!! Can't wait to post pictures and do the ngd thread! My tech is fixing dat monster for me setup and shit  So glad Im in the club now!


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

WeLookLikeGiants said:


> I played one at a GC in Mississippi. It looks awesome. If the BFR came in that color, I would want it. Did you try looking on the EB website? I haven't checked in a while but the last time I clicked on the JP7 with that color, it just pulled up a pic of a Bongo Bass in the Sky Blue...



Yeah now it shows a silhouette which has the white pick guard so it's hard to really judge how good it's going to look. I've searched google a bunch and only ever jp6's in sky blue, which is lame because i just think jp7s look more bad ass than the jp6s.


----------



## Curt

NeoTheMaggot said:


> so has anyone seen a picture of a sky blue jp7? i've been looking for a while and haven't found one


 Dunno about the JP7, but bass central has a sky blue JP6 in stock. should still be on the website.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

Curt said:


> Dunno about the JP7, but bass central has a sky blue JP6 in stock. should still be on the website.



yeah i've gone and checked that picture out more times than i can count recently. I just still can't believe on here or even Google that there isn't a picture a jp7 in sky blue.

Also quick question, for the necks, do specific finishes get either birdseye or flamed maple all the time or do they just use either for all of them randomly? i was looking around basscentral say that the white jp7 had a flamed neck while all the others were birdseye so i'm just curious.


----------



## yellowv

It is entirely possible that EBMM hasn't even built a sky blue JP7 yet. As for the necks they are just random. They use "select" maple necks. Some are birdseye and some are flame. Some are better than others. Really just luck of the draw.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

yellowv said:


> It is entirely possible that EBMM hasn't even built a sky blue JP7 yet. As for the necks they are just random. They use "select" maple necks. Some are birdseye and some are flame. Some are better than others. Really just luck of the draw.



Thought that was the case, Thanks for clarifying. I hope I get lucky


----------



## Lax

Sorry for the useless post, since I haven't changed my JP7 since I posted it in the beginning of the topic 
I just changed my two JP6 for a JP12 and it feels like an upgrade !
I was afraid of the color and in the store there was a jpxi and a jp12, I hate black guitars lol, but it was my escape plan ! I fell in love as soon as I've seen the JP12.
This color is magical.

I offered my JP7 cobalt strings, I was using d'addario ones I got free before...Night and day again XD

I love this thread, where men says "hey check my balls !"
Cheers


----------



## fabriarockz

NeoTheMaggot said:


> yeah i've gone and checked that picture out more times than i can count recently. I just still can't believe on here or even Google that there isn't a picture a jp7 in sky blue.


There was a lefty Sky Blue JP7 on drumcityguitarland.com, ask Jason to show it to you...

[email protected]


----------



## ShotgunFacelift

Just got my JPXI 7 Thursday! Proud to be a member of this club finally!


----------



## apiss

Hello, fellow Music Man owners!

I am thinking about getting a JP7, or the anniversary JP7s (JPX, JPXI, or the JP12). But, I may have to buy them online. And, most websites don't ship to Malaysia. Found one at Amazon, pretty cheap, too, but they don't ship to Malaysia.

Can you guys shed me some light concerning good, reliable, trustworthy websites that I can buy a JP7 and have it shipped to Malaysia?

Thanks!


----------



## angus

Order one, have it shipped to me, and I'll ship it to Malaysia. I do this for a friend in Italy all the time and have sold a bass to Malaysia before. Very easy. Feel free to let me know if you want help.


----------



## senate

Finally joined the club!












I bought this without having the luxury of trying any of the JP range, so it was a bit of a gamble initially, but it really did pay off! The neck on it is just incredible.


It was second hand and had been well looked after but needed some major fretwork done, so I had some Bare Knuckle Black Hawks put in and a tremolno at the same time.

I love this thing to bits


----------



## Chromis

What beautiful, beautiful instruments. I intend to join this club one day!

C.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

ddtonfire said:


> Guess I'd better make a post. Sometimes I can't help but stop and admire how great looking this guitar is:



Holy Shit is that chameleon green o.o


----------



## Furtive Glance

It's called Mystic Dream.


----------



## Adrian-XI

senate said:


> Finally joined the club!
> 
> (Sweet red JP7)
> 
> I bought this without having the luxury of trying any of the JP range, so it was a bit of a gamble initially, but it really did pay off! The neck on it is just incredible.
> 
> 
> It was second hand and had been well looked after but needed some major fretwork done, so I had some Bare Knuckle Black Hawks put in and a tremolno at the same time.
> 
> I love this thing to bits



Hey man, did you have to route to get the black hawks in there?


----------



## fabriarockz

senate said:


> Finally joined the club!
> (Sweet red JP7)
> I bought this without having the luxury of trying any of the JP range, so it was a bit of a gamble initially, but it really did pay off! The neck on it is just incredible.
> 
> It was second hand and had been well looked after but needed some major fretwork done, so I had some Bare Knuckle Black Hawks put in and a tremolno at the same time.
> 
> I love this thing to bits


Oh, look what's in there...
How do you like them so far?



Lax said:


> Sorry for the useless post, since I haven't changed my JP7 since I posted it in the beginning of the topic
> I just changed my two JP6 for a JP12 and it feels like an upgrade !
> I was afraid of the color and in the store there was a jpxi and a jp12, I hate black guitars lol, but it was my escape plan ! I fell in love as soon as I've seen the JP12.
> This color is magical.
> 
> I offered my JP7 cobalt strings, I was using d'addario ones I got free before...Night and day again XD
> 
> I love this thread, where men says "hey check my balls !"
> Cheers


Oh that's sweet, I'd love to own a JP anniversary model...
oh yeah, still that "No" on the left-handed option... 

Sometimes I'd like to fuck BP in the ass with a spiked mace just to let him grasp what it feels like to be left-handed...
But then I just remember how much I love my JP7s and I slowly turn back to happy playing dude mode again...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Im in the EBMM JP7 club now! I bought JP7 White pearl and JP7 Stealth


----------



## Norstorm

arkansasmatt said:


> Im in the EBMM JP7 club now! I bought JP7 White pearl and JP7 Stealth



Congratz.. Used the Stealth myself for a while. Awesome guitar.
But dude.. Pictures, or it didn't happen!


----------



## vinniemallet

Forgot to put pics here! my entry to the club!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Norstorm said:


> Congratz.. Used the Stealth myself for a while. Awesome guitar.
> But dude.. Pictures, or it didn't happen!


 

Thanks man. Pics soon


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

found it


----------



## senate

Adrian-XI said:


> Hey man, did you have to route to get the black hawks in there?



Hey dude, sorry for the delay in my reply.

No routing needed to get the Black Hawks in.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Would white pups look good in my white pearl JP7?


----------



## yellowv

arkansasmatt said:


> Would white pups look good in my white pearl JP7?



Yep


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I was thinkin about white pups but was'nt sure if it would be to much white.


----------



## MastrXploder

I got white dimarzio's in my pearl white now. Looks awesome


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Sweet.. Im goin to order some new white pups 2nite


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

I finally get to join this sweet club I picked up a Pearl Redburst JP7, I get why you all play these guitars not only do they look sweet but they are ridiculously comfortable. The arm bevel or whatever it is on the JP7 is brilliant. I wasn't too keen on how it looks in picture form but function wise it's amazing, It makes playing that guitar is so comfortable


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just installed a Lundgren M7 in the JP12, sounds awesome!


----------



## Furtive Glance

MastrXploder said:


> I got white dimarzio's in my pearl white now. Looks awesome



I'd really like to see pics, s'il vous plait!


----------



## Stemp Fester

Before I open the pack of strings and render them non-returnable... anyone know if a .62 will fit through the machine-head on a BFR JP7?

Also here's some newer pics of my JP (was posted much earlier in this thread)


----------



## Minoin

Stemp Fester said:


> Before I open the pack of strings and render them non-returnable... anyone know if a .62 will fit through the machine-head on a BFR JP7?
> 
> Also here's some newer pics of my JP (was posted much earlier in this thread)
> 
> *Pretty Pics*



NICE one dude! 
And as far as I know this has been discussed previously. I can fit a .58, but the biggest string I heard fitting in a JP7 is .59.
I think it was Norstorm that drilled his JP7 tuner to fit a >.60 string. Shoot him a message, he is a cool guy.


----------



## vinniemallet

I have a .64 in my musicman but I sent my jp12 to my tech and I'm not sure if he drilled or not. Btw that BFR is sick as fuck, I also like that j custom 



Stemp Fester said:


> Before I open the pack of strings and render them non-returnable... anyone know if a .62 will fit through the machine-head on a BFR JP7?
> 
> Also here's some newer pics of my JP (was posted much earlier in this thread)


----------



## R_Soul

Stemp Fester said:


> Before I open the pack of strings and render them non-returnable... anyone know if a .62 will fit through the machine-head on a BFR JP7?
> 
> I use a 0.62, my tech had to drill the machine head


----------



## Norstorm

Minoin said:


> NICE one dude!
> And as far as I know this has been discussed previously. I can fit a .58, but the biggest string I heard fitting in a JP7 is .59.
> I think it was Norstorm that drilled his JP7 tuner to fit a >.60 string. Shoot him a message, he is a cool guy.



Ya, I had it drilled out to max out far above .70.. But I just use .64 so.. Works like a charm.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Stemp Fester said:


> Before I open the pack of strings and render them non-returnable... anyone know if a .62 will fit through the machine-head on a BFR JP7?



.62 was too tight on a JP I used to have too. Had to do a little work to increase the size of the tuner opening. Beautiful Bahama Blue BTW!


----------



## JP7

I expanded my Low B tuner as well. you can use a stainless steel string and just file it a little. You will be surprised within like 10 mins you can fit up to a 64 I got 10-46+64 and it works out really great very even tension on the strings.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

JP7 said:


> I expanded my Low B tuner as well. you can use a stainless steel string and just file it a little. You will be surprised within like 10 mins you can fit up to a 64 I got 10-46+64 and it works out really great very even tension on the strings.



+1, I used a drill bit (with my hands, not in the drill) and a piece of string and went back and forth inside the tuning peg. Take your time and be careful though. Expensive instruments these are. - Yoda.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

a guitar of mine not very attached to it as i am my JPX but its still an awesome guitar in my collection.  would love to sell this to grab that LACS 7 thats up right now.....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Yum....Roasted neck!


----------



## skisgaar

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH

WHAT?

WHEN THE FUCK WAS SOMETHING THIS BEAUTIFUL UP FOR PURCHASE?

HOW?

WHAT?

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!?!?!?!?!11!?1/1/1?1?11?1?!?!?1/11!!!!!?1!


----------



## teamSKDM

What bkp y'all got in your jp7 basswood? Who's rocking warpigs?


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

the guitar i have came with aftermaths and the original pickup set it came with form the factory. even thought the picks are short legged the pickups need pulled out and the legs bent a bit or the body needs routed deeper a hair. its a beautiful beast. i just like my trusty jpx more. i thinking about posting it in the for sale section to maby try to raise some fast money for the lacs. damn damn damn that lacs is killing me.


----------



## vinniemallet

I would love to have that JPX with roasted neck, I love the headstock non matching the body colour! I see you have both musicmans with aftermath and another one with M7, which one u prefer? I'm really thinking about loading my jp12 with m7



ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> the guitar i have came with aftermaths and the original pickup set it came with form the factory. even thought the picks are short legged the pickups need pulled out and the legs bent a bit or the body needs routed deeper a hair. its a beautiful beast. i just like my trusty jpx more. i thinking about posting it in the for sale section to maby try to raise some fast money for the lacs. damn damn damn that lacs is killing me.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

vinniemallet said:


> I would love to have that JPX with roasted neck, I love the headstock non matching the body colour! I see you have both musicmans with aftermath and another one with M7, which one u prefer? I'm really thinking about loading my jp12 with m7



by far the m7/lf combo is the best combo ive ever tried in a jp guitar.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Where could i get a replacement bridge that would fit a JP-7?


----------



## Furtive Glance

arkansasmatt said:


> Where could i get a replacement bridge that would fit a JP-7?



You'd probably have to contact EBMM customer service, then send back an old/damaged one in return. And probably pay shipping etc.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I just wanted to change hardware color


----------



## Norstorm

Stemp Fester said:


> Before I open the pack of strings and render them non-returnable... anyone know if a .62 will fit through the machine-head on a BFR JP7?
> 
> Also here's some newer pics of my JP (was posted much earlier in this thread)



Awesome axe!


----------



## VESmedic

Just put BKP Aftermaths in my JPXI 7, battleworn covers on them. Looks so insane will post pics later... Also for the record I have a 68 low B flat on my jpxi 7, no problems.


----------



## vinniemallet

Very nice! Looking forward to see pics! Tell me how you're enjoying the aftermaths please 



VESmedic said:


> Just put BKP Aftermaths in my JPXI 7, battleworn covers on them. Looks so insane will post pics later... Also for the record I have a 68 low B flat on my jpxi 7, no problems.


----------



## IBZ Addict

Here's an old familiar face....I now possess Darren's old Lava Pearl JP7...From what I understand, it went thru two people's hands since he sold it...Has a few more bumps and bruises, but that's fine with me as it's going to be a workhorse for me. It's funny how it looks orange in real life but photographs red here.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Iv got a .70 on one of mine took some work but it works just fine.


----------



## MikeH

This thread makes me want a second....and third job.


----------



## Furtive Glance

IBZ Addict said:


> Here's an old familiar face....I now possess Darren's old Lava Pearl JP7...From what I understand, it went thru two people's hands since he sold it...Has a few more bumps and bruises, but that's fine with me as it's going to be a workhorse for me. It's funny how it looks orange in real life but photographs red here.



You also get those stylin' chrome knobs!


----------



## lobotom

Please do. I'm thinking in doing the same to my Stealth.



VESmedic said:


> Just put BKP Aftermaths in my JPXI 7, battleworn covers on them. Looks so insane will post pics later...


----------



## SeductionS

Some guy referred me to this thread (never noticed it before).

Got this yesterday...
Still haven't put it down 
NGD-thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/233171-ngd-ebmm-jp7-pearl-red.html


----------



## Norstorm

Congratz man!

She's a jewel!


----------



## j2bax

Referred by fabriarockz to come join the club! Totally in love with my new '07 BFR.


----------



## Norstorm

That walnut finish i so [email protected]


----------



## khobi64

i should be posting here in the next week or 2


----------



## fabriarockz

Ok, time to show my Balls off!














are you noticing something?






Probably the only rosewood necked lefty JP7 out there...






...and the lovely Custom Made steel plate...






...do I really need anything else?


----------



## khobi64

i am very jealous of that rosewood neck


----------



## ImNotAhab

Today was my first time ever playing a JP7 (or any JP guitar). Sweet 7 pound 6 ounce baby Jesus they are nice. Like insanely nice. PLayed through a Mesa Mark V (also a pleasant first). The CL/LF sounded great, super lush definition in the chords. The neck was thin and super comfy which is great when you have hands like Shirley Temple like I do

I was all for getting a flashy, decked out Carvin (when i am not poor as hell) but now I don't know. The JP is pretty much has it all for me. Like off the shelf awesomeness. The only thing i might add was a Tremol-no.

I think i need one in my life...


----------



## yingmin

fabriarockz said:


> Ok, time to show my Balls off!


Looking at left-handed guitars is always weird. Despite owning a Petrucci of my own for almost two years, when I first saw your pictures, I thought the cutaway looked unusually deep, and had to compare with mine to verify that that's just the way they are.

Similarly, a friend of mine never realized that Gibson SGs aren't symmetrical until he saw a left-handed one.


----------



## fabriarockz

ImNotAhab said:


> Today was my first time ever playing a JP7 (or any JP guitar). Sweet 7 pound 6 ounce baby Jesus they are nice. Like insanely nice. PLayed through a Mesa Mark V (also a pleasant first). The CL/LF sounded great, super lush definition in the chords. The neck was thin and super comfy which is great when you have hands like Shirley Temple like I do



C'mon, you got to do it 



ImNotAhab said:


> The only thing i might add was a Tremol-no.
> 
> I think i need one in my life...



Just remember to look after the pin-type version



yingmin said:


> Looking at left-handed guitars is always weird.



After looking at so many right-handed guitars you know what?

I feel the same


----------



## skisgaar

Looking at that lefty model, just goes to show how amazing that upper fret access really is!


----------



## vinniemallet

Man dat rosewood neck..................


----------



## Norstorm

Rosewood! 

Chi-chiiiing!


----------



## IBZ Addict

Posted in Sevenstring Forum in a NGD thread, but figured I'd post here too. I added some Butterscotch to the ol' collection:


----------



## yellowv

Damn a rosewood necked lefty JP7. That's as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## Rhoadkiller

VESmedic said:


> Just put BKP Aftermaths in my JPXI 7, battleworn covers on them. Looks so insane will post pics later... Also for the record I have a 68 low B flat on my jpxi 7, no problems.



pics plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nakon14

Heh, it was a bad idea coming into this thread again. The GAS is back hahaha.

Anyway, it's been far too long since pictures of this bad boy have been posted, and seeing as we've had some sunny days recently I was able to take these


----------



## Norstorm

Niiiiiice 

dat top!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Nakon, dat is freakin' gorgeous! Wow! Just let me know when you want to sell so I can come pick it up from you! Hahahaha!


----------



## fabriarockz

You motherbucker... 

We have to find a way to keep Misha ordering new one-offs


Maybe I will end up sound silly here, but I was thinking big stores like Guitar Center get to have their EBMM Limited one-offs from time to time.
Maybe if we can gather together we could come up with a group buy or something and a specs sheet and be able to get let's say, a JP7 Koa Rosewood Neck, or maybe something even cooler.

What do you think about that guys?


----------



## Eclipse

So.. So.. Gorgeous!


----------



## vinniemallet

Koa Top beatifullll, rosewood neck also?


----------



## khobi64

heres mine, just post a ngd also with a few more photos


----------



## Dani2901

JP's rule...


----------



## The Scenic View

I can't wait to join this thread! Too many decisions of which JP model to get.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Scenic View said:


> I can't wait to join this thread! Too many decisions of which JP model to get.



Same! I'm sitting between a BFR, the JPX, or the JPXI 7's. Aesthetically I love the JPX, but I'm worried about the chambering leaving the JPX's sound not as tight as it's other two Anniversary models.

I have a JP12 6 string, but I don't want to get the same model in a 7. The JP12 is very warm sounding, so that's it's tone.


----------



## Norstorm

what about a maple top BFR, or koa?


----------



## Musiscience

I wish I could pull the trigger on one of these beauties, I played one (regular model without the piezo, pearl red burst) the other day at my local music store and absolutely fell in love. Those pickups are so amazing, and this neck...  

Going back to college has it's downsides i guess  

In the meantime I will come here and drool over the NGD's and this thread.


----------



## Musiscience

The Scenic View said:


> I can't wait to join this thread! Too many decisions of which JP model to get.



I never tried the anniversary models or the BFR, but there is not a single thing I disliked about the regular JP7 model, so there is that. Also, the unfinished neck on the regular model does not have it's match, it's so smooth and fast.


----------



## jephjacques

Proper NGD thread coming tomorrow if the weather's nice.


----------



## ImNotAhab

jephjacques said:


> Proper NGD thread coming tomorrow if the weather's nice.


----------



## dwizted

Joined the club a couple of weeks ago. I have been waiting to post till I had a sense of this gem of an axe. She is perfect for me plays wonderful and sounds really good with set of aftermaths that came installed with her. The Wilkerson floating trem kicks major ass and is super easy to set up. Now I see what all the fuss is about...







Joined


----------



## nicktao

weeee!




















Dat action doe


----------



## teamSKDM

Just sold my jp7 to purchase a carvin 7 and to upgrade my rig. Compromises have to be made but I'm going to miss it! 

I wish I could be an endorsee. My dream guitar is a jp7 in sparkly white with bfr body and gold hardware with rosewood neck and ebony board. Or a deep Ruby red with a wine ness to it, black burst with black hardware and rosewood neck.


----------



## vinniemallet

U mean this bro? 








teamSKDM said:


> Just sold my jp7 to purchase a carvin 7 and to upgrade my rig. Compromises have to be made but I'm going to miss it!
> 
> I wish I could be an endorsee. My dream guitar is a jp7 in sparkly white with bfr body and gold hardware with rosewood neck and ebony board. Or a deep Ruby red with a wine ness to it, black burst with black hardware and rosewood neck.


----------



## Norstorm

vinniemallet said:


> U mean this bro?



What the shit!!?

Sweet mother of God.. 

Special model of some sort???


----------



## MikeH

Dan Jones' from Chelsea Grin, IIRC.


----------



## vinniemallet

Yep! They all have sick EBMM's!



MikeH said:


> Dan Jones' from Chelsea Grin, IIRC.


----------



## Norstorm

Those bastards


----------



## Jonathan20022

Joined the club just this week! Best 7 I've ever laid my hands on, set up perfect and haven't felt the need to play for hours upon hours on end in awhile!


----------



## Norstorm

Kenji20022 said:


> Joined the club just this week! Best 7 I've ever laid my hands on, set up perfect and haven't felt the need to play for hours upon hours on end in awhile!



Welcome to the club


----------



## DavidLopezJr

MikeH said:


> Dan Jones' from Chelsea Grin, IIRC.


This is from Jason's facebook:


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

Finally joined the club, couldn't be happier, everything about it is just perfect, the neck caught me off guard at first because i didn't try it before i bought i. Nice and flat, wider, width wise than i expected but perfect, the second you start playing it, it's just amazing.


----------



## Dorino

There is a new topic about CL & LF pickups height every week. Can anybody measure pickups height? You know, distance between the string and pickup when the string is depressed at fret 24. Both CL and LF.

Sorry for offtopic.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

That blue is nice man


----------



## Dani2901

So many soooooo f***ing awesome JP's out there...


----------



## Norstorm

Well.. Wouldn't mind having Dan Jones' custom in my collection..

Holy crap! That one is a friggin jewel!


----------



## vinniemallet

I would love too! Give him a offer! hahaha




Norstorm said:


> Well.. Wouldn't mind having Dan Jones' custom in my collection..
> 
> Holy crap! That one is a friggin jewel!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Me too man


----------



## Eclipse

vinniemallet said:


> U mean this bro?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Family pic before I sold the JP12-7. Now I own the Koa on the right, behind there's my guitarist's JP7 PDN with roasted maple neck and pau ferro fretboard.


----------



## Dani2901

Damn... I'm insanely jealous...


----------



## Norstorm

The KOA model sounds great.. Really something special.
First thing that struck me with that one, was how good the piezo sounded compared to the maple-top ones..

Insane!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ I would like to get my hand on one.


----------



## dmg470

Picked this up recently, it's my JP7 PDN


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Looks great man! Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## petruccix

I'm about to get a JP-12 7 string, any thoughts or preferences between that and its predecesors, or the JP 13?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Their all great! Just get the one you like and you will be happy.


----------



## Eclipse

The guitars on here give me joy!


----------



## Jonathan20022

petruccix said:


> I'm about to get a JP-12 7 string, any thoughts or preferences between that and its predecesors, or the JP 13?



Well general consensus is pretty consistent, mind you these differences are very minimal since as is they do sound close enough to each other. But the devil's in the details, so don't think the tone aspect is THAT drastic, but you'll notice it from one to another.

The Standard one is a classic, extremely comfortable with it's arm cut.
The JPX is very open sounding, beautiful for leads and has a looser low end.
The JPXI is very good for tighter sounds, and an almost compressed tone on the high end but the low end is VERY tight and controllable.
The JP12 is like the XI, but much warmer and open sounding. Not as much as the JPX but I personally think it's the perfect balance between the X and the XI. It captures what's best about them both.
And I don't know much about the JP13, haven't played one yet!

Whichever one you get, trust me that you'll be getting a guitar that plays extremely well, and sounds as well as everyone tells you it does!


----------



## Given To Fly

The guitar on the left is the EBMM JPX7 in case there was any confusion. 








Since there seems to be a discussion brewing about why we chose the JP we did, I'll contribute. I need a guitar that could basically do anything because I play music written by composers who sometimes make ridiculous demands in the realm of equipment. The JPX7 is the only 7 string with a chambered body, 7 string floating bridge with piezo, intuitve design features (truss rod), and somehow EB made me like a purple guitar! The chambered body is something I've wanted for a long time so thats what really set the JPX7 apart from the others.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Given To Fly said:


> The guitar on the left is the EBMM JPX7 in case there was any confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there seems to be a discussion brewing about why we chose the JP we did, I'll contribute. I need a guitar that could basically do anything because I play music written by composers who sometimes make ridiculous demands in the realm of equipment. The JPX7 is the only 7 string with a chambered body, 7 string floating bridge with piezo, intuitve design features (truss rod), and somehow EB made me like a purple guitar! The chambered body is something I've wanted for a long time so thats what really set the JPX7 apart from the others.



The JPX is insanely satisfying to play leads on, I'd love to get one in the future.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

JPX-7 Is great and its purple love mine!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Kenji20022 said:


> The JPX is insanely satisfying to play leads on, I'd love to get one in the future.



THIS! My JPX-7 is easily my fav of all the JPs I've owned or played (and that's just about all except the 13 and Koa). Leads and clean tones are unmatched!


----------



## Given To Fly

Honestly, the guitar sitting on right matches the JPX7. When I first got the JPX7 I thought "This is way better than the RG!" But when I picked the RG it felt different, but just as good as the JP. The difference is it has taken about a year to get the 2228 to play at the level it does, the JP just needed a quick setup out of the box.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Every jp iv got played great out of the case. I tune down so just a lil setup. Action is crazy low with no buzz.


----------



## Norstorm

My fav is actually the koa model..
Tight as hell, and a bright sound.


----------



## Curt

Really thinking about a "sterling silver" JP7 with some blackhawks at some point in the future. I don't see many in that killer finish, sadly.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I wish they would make a 3 tone sunburst JP7. Like a fender sunburst.


----------



## Norstorm

I wish they would make the white sparkle one, that was thrown in my face a few posts up here... Awesome! 
And maybe do a few more guitars without burst..

I saw a guitarcenter special in bahama blue quilt, without burst..
Craziest thing you ever saw. Looked like friggin liquid water!


----------



## JPMike

My White Sparkle JP 7!! 













And JPX-7 I used to own! Regret selling it...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ They look great man! I have a white pearl and they look way better in person.


----------



## JPMike

arkansasmatt said:


> ^ They look great man! I have a white pearl and they look way better in person.



So true!! In person, it's even more stunning!! Also, the JPX looks awesome in person, the photos won't really show it. I miss it...


----------



## teamSKDM

does that jpx have stainless steel frets AND the old jp7 trem?


----------



## Jonathan20022

teamSKDM said:


> does that jpx have stainless steel frets AND the old jp7 trem?



Not that I know of, it's one or the other. The Stainless Steel Frets came with the redesigned trem also, I can imagine a few models coming through that have both the old Trem/SS Frets but that's going into very specific details. You'd have to get serial numbers and contact EBMM about them to find out if their exact specs.


----------



## teamSKDM

Ah, i was noticing that the frets were abnormally shiney, shinier than on the jp7 he has above WITH stainless frets.


----------



## vinniemallet

Everytime you post a new guitar I start thinking that crisis in Greece is over haha. NGD



JPMike said:


> My White Sparkle JP 7!!
> 
> 
> And JPX-7 I used to own! Regret selling it...


----------



## Norstorm

Well.. About the stainless steel frets..
There are a few things you all should notice when thinking about buying:

Your normal nick-strings will break 2-3 times faster, and I'm not even kidding.
The break real fast.
You could always change to the same spec strings, but that again is more expensive..

I have both types of frets, and it's kinda interesting to keep notice of both 

But yet again, my JP7 BFR KOA with stainless steel, is my absolute fav..


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Well i traded my JP7 stealth and iv missed it so ordered a new one. Be here 2mar! This thread is taken my money lol. JPX is getting sold to try to get a koa.


----------



## Norstorm

As the TS.. sorry man.. Couldn't resist


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Norstorm said:


> Well.. About the stainless steel frets..
> There are a few things you all should notice when thinking about buying:
> 
> Your normal nick-strings will break 2-3 times faster, and I'm not even kidding.
> The break real fast.
> You could always change to the same spec strings, but that again is more expensive..
> 
> I have both types of frets, and it's kinda interesting to keep notice of both
> 
> But yet again, my JP7 BFR KOA with stainless steel, is my absolute fav..



I haven't noticed this with my JPs that have SS frets. Course I say that and I'll probably break a string tonight!


----------



## Norstorm

yaya, but when the ball of time keeps running, it's all boiling down to zero, cause with the SS frets, you don't have to pay hard cash to level or swap them that often, so..


----------



## Jonathan20022

Norstorm said:


> yaya, but when the ball of time keeps running, it's all boiling down to zero, cause with the SS frets, you don't have to pay hard cash to level or swap them that often, so..



The Pro's DEFINITELY outweigh any of the cons that I've seen, and from what I heard about nickel strings breaking sooner, it's pretty much just a myth or a dude with some burr'd saddles 

I had the stock RPS strings on my JP12 for two months before putting my usual set of Elixirs on there, never had a single issue with string breakage and I bend a ton. It also doesn't seem very clear why it would, the Stainless Steel Frets are just incredibly smooth and stay much cleaner and shinier than nickel would. It's incredibly easy to just wipe gunk off of a guitar with SS Frets.

Also, the RPS strings aren't really coated, just on the wound strings.


----------



## Norstorm

I found this: Stainless Steel Frets? Hmm.. | AVH Guitar Repair

Interesting reads on the subject..

But yes, I agree, and I'm still on SS frets. But I have noticed they break faster.
(psy effect?)


----------



## 7stringDemon

Does EBMM have any 7's (past and present) that aren't Petrucci models?

Just curious. I like the JP's most anyway so that's probably all I'd buy regardless.


----------



## Norstorm

7stringDemon said:


> Does EBMM have any 7's (past and present) that aren't Petrucci models?
> 
> Just curious. I like the JP's most anyway so that's probably all I'd buy regardless.




I asked that Q on their forum a few years ago, and the answer was, not surprisely, no..
and the only way we'll ever se ex. an 8 string from Music-Man, is if Petrucci himself order one built..


----------



## MetalBuddah

Norstorm said:


> I asked that Q on their forum a few years ago, and the answer was, not surprisely, no..
> and the only way we'll ever se ex. an 8 string from Music-Man, is if Petrucci himself order one built..



Or if Mark Holcomb get a signature in the future or needs on for Periphery tracks that use 8s


----------



## Santuzzo

do all the MM JP7's come with stainless steel frets?


----------



## MetalBuddah

I think all of the current models come with SS frets


----------



## Jonathan20022

Norstorm said:


> I found this: Stainless Steel Frets? Hmm.. | AVH Guitar Repair
> 
> Interesting reads on the subject..
> 
> But yes, I agree, and I'm still on SS frets. But I have noticed they break faster.
> (psy effect?)



That was interesting, I can sympathize with him about his tools and the extra time it takes to work on the frets. But honestly that's no concern to the player at all, I would gladly pay for a fretjob in a decade if it costs me only 30% more.

Considering the fact that my nickel frets needed to be leveled and recrowned every 1 1/2 to 2 years from my own play wear, having my Stainless Steel frets leveled and crowned every 5-7 years is fine by me  Either way, 30% isn't that bad but my tech charges a $50 upcharge to refret a guitar with Stainless Steel frets. He doesn't charge for the labor, he charges for the material only, and the materials he might need to replace.

Seems a bit whiney to make the extra time/labor a big issue when he spends probably as much time buffing and shining the nickel frets to make them LOOK like SS Frets haha.

And I'd much rather go through strings than frets, it's much cheaper for me to just have SS Frets at that point. Especially for players who invest 10-20$ in custom string sets.



MetalBuddah said:


> Or if Mark Holcomb get a signature in the future or needs on for Periphery tracks that use 8s



That would be awesome but it'd be highly unlikely, him and Jason Richardson have both been basically outsourcing for 8 strings which isn't a bad thing. But they should definitely consider making a production 8 or give one of them a signature!



Santuzzo said:


> do all the MM JP7's come with stainless steel frets?



Yup! Down to the Standard unloaded JP6 also!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Kenji20022 said:


> That would be awesome but it'd be highly unlikely, him and Jason Richardson have both been basically outsourcing for 8 strings which isn't a bad thing. But they should definitely consider making a production 8 or give one of them a signature!



Yeah that was just total speculation on my part  More EBMM signature artists would be a great thing...especially Jason or Mark


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

God i wish Jason Richardson would get a sig EBMM JP7! I would buy two lol.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Anyone know how the BFR JP7 walnut burst sounds?


----------



## Nice_Tone_Br0

Damn all these guitars look sexy as hell, im about to get a sterling jp70. has anyone ever tried this thing or could compare it to a real music man. is the feel and playability still there? btw, im planning on putting BKP aftermaths in it


----------



## MetalBuddah

Nice_Tone_Br0 said:


> Damn all these guitars look sexy as hell, im about to get a sterling jp70. has anyone ever tried this thing or could compare it to a real music man. is the feel and playability still there? btw, im planning on putting BKP aftermaths in it



The guitar is definitely very good for the price. Nothing beats a real EBMM JP7 but these are definitely a close second. The playability is there and it feels very much like the most expensive counterparts. The best feature IMO is the old-style arm contour.

With a pup swap and a tremol-no, you've will have yourself a solid 7 string


----------



## vinniemallet

That would be a signature inside a signature! sigception! 



arkansasmatt said:


> God i wish Jason Richardson would get a sig EBMM JP7! I would buy two lol.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Nice_Tone_Br0 said:


> Damn all these guitars look sexy as hell, im about to get a sterling jp70. has anyone ever tried this thing or could compare it to a real music man. is the feel and playability still there? btw, im planning on putting BKP aftermaths in it



They are very good for what they cost, best in their price range in fact new. If you go used of course I wouldn't hesitate to tell you to look at some older MIJ Ibby's. But the JP70 is too good of a deal to pass up on if you're in the market for a 7 string.

It's going to play the most like the standard series, with it's unfinished neck and the unreal arm scoop. Of course I wouldn't expect a perfect instrument, I played one with the trans purple finish at my GC and the neck was bowed which was an easy fix but some of the frets had sharper ends. Not sharp enough to cut, but you could definitely notice it when you run your hand through them.

New Pickups, Tremol-no, and a good tech working the frets with a proper setup and you'll have yourself a fine instrument.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

vinniemallet said:


> That would be a signature inside a signature! sigception!



Lol yes it would.. It would be cool as hell though.


----------



## Webmaestro

So, I've recently begun to GAS for one of these--specifically looking at the JPXI and JP12 (because I want a 20" radius and super thin neck).

I have a question about tuning stability under heavy trem use though, because I've heard some anecdotal stories that heavy trem use throws the guitar out of tune. As a heavy trem user myself (think Vai-style dives and pulls), this is a concern for me.

I know these are great guitars, and I'm sure the trem performs fine with light trem use, but I'm wondering how they hold up for the heavier pulls/dives. Aside from the financial aspect, that's really the only thing holding me back right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonathan20022

They hold up great, slightly less so than a Schaller OFR in my opinion. And when I say slight, I mean so slight that it's not noticeable. I've referenced this video every time that question comes up.



Personally I'm not a heavy trem user, I had Tremolno's installed in all of the JP's I currently own since I rely on other tunings far too much in comparison to trem usage. And even when I do, it's light vibrato and for extremely light accents, the most extreme thing I do is fluttering. It's held up absolutely perfect for me every time I use it on both my JP12 and my JPXI-7.

Granted it's not a locking nut, so if you plan on using different gauges make sure your nut's properly filed and lubricated. You're set otherwise.


----------



## Given To Fly

Webmaestro said:


> So, I've recently begun to GAS for one of these--specifically looking at the JPXI and JP12 (because I want a 20" radius and super thin neck).
> 
> I have a question about tuning stability under heavy trem use though, because I've heard some anecdotal stories that heavy trem use throws the guitar out of tune. As a heavy trem user myself (think Vai-style dives and pulls), this is a concern for me.
> 
> I know these are great guitars, and I'm sure the trem performs fine with light trem use, but I'm wondering how they hold up for the heavier pulls/dives. Aside from the financial aspect, that's really the only thing holding me back right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It can handle a lot more than John Petrucci puts it through but probably couldn't handle what Vai puts a Lo Pro Edge through. So I'd say if Joe Satriani used one, it would hold its tuning.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I use trem for a few leads and solos and holds in tune but you cant go dimebag on it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Webmaestro said:


> So, I've recently begun to GAS for one of these--specifically looking at the JPXI and JP12 (because I want a 20" radius and super thin neck).
> 
> I have a question about tuning stability under heavy trem use though, because I've heard some anecdotal stories that heavy trem use throws the guitar out of tune. As a heavy trem user myself (think Vai-style dives and pulls), this is a concern for me.
> 
> I know these are great guitars, and I'm sure the trem performs fine with light trem use, but I'm wondering how they hold up for the heavier pulls/dives. Aside from the financial aspect, that's really the only thing holding me back right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



As others have said, it works great for light vibrato, quick dips, slight pull-ups and dives, and flutters, but if you plan on dumping it down till your strings are rattling everywhere and expect to come back in tune, not gonna happen. The other problem is that the further you dive with the JP trem, the strings will eventually stop making contact with the saddle so the effect is a little different than a double locking.

As far as crazy trem acrobatics, the lo-pro on my old Universe was the best I ever played.

BUT, I don't do crazy trem acrobatics, so I love the JP trem for me. The above mentioned items with the trem will keep her in tune just fine.


----------



## Webmaestro

Great, thanks for all the info. That video was pretty amazing. Hell, that trem seemed to hold up better under abuse than my Edge Pro.

Now... to decide between the XI and the 12. I'm specifically looking at the 7-string version, and based on some YT video comparisons I've seen, I think I'm leaning toward the XI sound-wise.


----------



## Given To Fly

I chose a JP7 because it was the only piezo equipped 7 string on the market and I appreciate the acclaimed quality of EBMM guitars.

I chose the JPX7 because of the chambered body, the Jumbo Wide Stainless Steel frets, and the appearance. 

That's the thought process I went through. Honestly, its like trying to decide what color you want your Ferrari. No matter what, you're getting a Ferrari.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ So true man!


----------



## Webmaestro

Another question: the neck (back) profile on the JPXI 7 and JP12 7--are they identical? I know both have the 20" fretboard radius, same fretwire, etc. What about the back profile? Sound-wise, I'm leaning toward the JPXI... but I've heard so many good things about the razor-thin necks on the JP12's that it could be a deciding factor for me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Webmaestro said:


> Another question: the neck (back) profile on the JPXI 7 and JP12 7--are they identical? I know both have the 20" fretboard radius, same fretwire, etc. What about the back profile? Sound-wise, I'm leaning toward the JPXI... but I've heard so many good things about the razor-thin necks on the JP12's that it could be a deciding factor for me.



The XI and the 12 have the exact same profiles, the only ones that are different are the Standards, and the JPX/BFR. It's much thinner but much more stable in my experience.

The XI is incredibly satisfying to play, I tuned my low B to an A and started learning some safety fire songs. Playing leads on this neck is just effortless, I'm in love with it haha.

And Given to Fly that's the best analogy for the JP series!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

They have nice necks


----------



## Webmaestro

Awesome. Unfortunately, the only place that carries them here in Phoenix is Guitar Center, and I usually avoid that place at all costs. Are there any "preferred" online dealers for EBMM's. For example, I'd only buy an expensive Ibanez J-Custom from Rich at ibanezrules.com. Just curious if there's anything like that for a JP. I know that sounds a little anal, but this would be a big, huge, major investment for me, and I just can't imagine doing something like that through Guitar Center :/

If there aren't any better suggestions, I'll probably go through Musician's Friend.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well go to Guitar Center if not just to try it, don't forget you don't have to commit to the purchase whatsoever.

Me and I'm sure many others will Recommend BassCentral, superb service and they're extremely informative, especially if you're looking into a Custom Musicman. Call them and see if they can work something out for you!

Musician's Friend is excellent too, my JPXI-7 was bought from them and they cut me an unbelievable discount off of the listing.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Webmaestro said:


> Awesome. Unfortunately, the only place that carries them here in Phoenix is Guitar Center, and I usually avoid that place at all costs. Are there any "preferred" online dealers for EBMM's. For example, I'd only buy an expensive Ibanez J-Custom from Rich at ibanezrules.com. Just curious if there's anything like that for a JP. I know that sounds a little anal, but this would be a big, huge, major investment for me, and I just can't imagine doing something like that through Guitar Center :/
> 
> If there aren't any better suggestions, I'll probably go through Musician's Friend.



Drumcityguitarland and basscentral usually have a big selection and are good folks to deal with.

I've also dealt with theperfectguitar and dubaldomusic but they don't carry as many "in stock" and you may have to special order.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Drumcityguitarland is great


----------



## Webmaestro

arkansasmatt said:


> Drumcityguitarland is great



Yeah, I used to go there a lot when I lived in Denver. Ordered a custom shop Jackson from them many, many years ago.


----------



## Furtive Glance

DuBaldo Music's good, too, from what I've heard. (CT)


----------



## metalstrike

I became a member of this club a few months ago and missed this topic  


My JP12-7 from a few months ago,








http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/241526-ngd-reaper-red-music-man-jp12-7-a.html


----------



## Najka

I've officially joined!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/246157-ngd-jp12-7-baliburst.html


----------



## thedonal

Najka said:


> I've officially joined!
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/246157-ngd-jp12-7-baliburst.html


 
I think that's one of the sweetest JP model finishes I've seen! Lovely!


----------



## jdpogan

Love my BFR-7!


----------



## Webmaestro

You can get a JP12 in colors other than Cherry Sugar? The EBMM site doesn't really say anything about this (not for these particular models, anyway).


----------



## Jonathan20022

Webmaestro said:


> You can get a JP12 in colors other than Cherry Sugar? The EBMM site doesn't really say anything about this (not for these particular models, anyway).



It's a special exclusive finish for Guitar Center, they do quite a few of these runs for Guitar Center and other exclusives. Like the JPX with the trans black Quilt top.


----------



## jdpogan

That baliburst is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Webmaestro

I finally got over to GC and played a JP12-7. Unfortunately, they no longer had the JP13-7, which is a bummer because I really wanted to compare the neck profile between the two. It was my first time playing a JP (or any EBMM), and holy crap what a fantastic playing/sounding/feeling guitar. I've been playing Ibanez RG's all my life, and even own a J Custom, but the EBMM was just on another level. The neck was nice and thin, and I loved that 20" fretboard radius. Seemed really light too.

Anyone know how the neck (back) profile compares between the JP12 and JP13? Are they the same? I ask, because I might actually prefer the 17" radius of the JP13... but would only go that route if the back profile was just as thin as the JP12.

Sorry to keep spamming yall's thread with JP questions, heh. I'm definitely planning to join the club, just have to sell off some of the current inventory and get some of these lingering questions answered. In all of Phoenix, this one GC is the only place that has ANY Petrucci's... and only a couple at that.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ The neck profiles on the XI, 12, and 13 are all the same. (Thinner than the necks on the previous models.)

.735" at the 1st fret

.835" at the 12th fret.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

Najka said:


> I've officially joined!
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/246157-ngd-jp12-7-baliburst.html



YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME?!? I've never seen that finish on any guitar other than a Mayones... That is SOO beautiful


----------



## FallOfHumanity

Got my JP-XII 7 in yesterday. I won't even bother posting pics as there's a ton of Cherry Sugar JPs in here already. 

Glad to join the club.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Well I did just purchase a Stealth EB-7, but this thread makes it seem so lame and inadequate I honestly don't know if I should even bother posting it. You all make me feel poor. :C


----------



## vinniemallet

Just post man! I would like to see 



Slunk Dragon said:


> Well I did just purchase a Stealth EB-7, but this thread makes it seem so lame and inadequate I honestly don't know if I should even bother posting it. You all make me feel poor. :C


----------



## Jonathan20022

POST IT, you've got an EBMM 7 and that's all that matters! Welcome to the Club!


----------



## fabriarockz

I cry everytime I see a wonderful JP7 not avaiable in a million years in left-handed version...


----------



## Uncreative123

fabriarockz said:


> I cry everytime I see a wonderful JP7 not avaiable in a million years in left-handed version...





Drum City Guitarland Tons of lefty JPs.


----------



## christheasian

I will be posting my new custom JP12 in two weeks. I can't wait to show you all.


----------



## Orsinium

Webmaestro said:


> Awesome. Unfortunately, the only place that carries them here in Phoenix is Guitar Center, and I usually avoid that place at all costs. Are there any "preferred" online dealers for EBMM's. For example, I'd only buy an expensive Ibanez J-Custom from Rich at ibanezrules.com. Just curious if there's anything like that for a JP. I know that sounds a little anal, but this would be a big, huge, major investment for me, and I just can't imagine doing something like that through Guitar Center :/
> 
> If there aren't any better suggestions, I'll probably go through Musician's Friend.



I second Bass central I live close to them because of College and I go in there all the time to play some JP's and play the mesa boogies they have, awesome guys to buy from.


----------



## Eclipse

Again I'd just like to state that these guitars are so gorgeous.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Slunk Dragon said:


> Well I did just purchase a Stealth EB-7, but this thread makes it seem so lame and inadequate I honestly don't know if I should even bother posting it. You all make me feel poor. :C



Congrats! Post pics man i love the stealth.


----------



## Scrubface05

I'm not technically part of the family yet, but thanks to Adam of Angels, this will be mine soon enough! I've been dying to get a JP for the longest time..and the one I'm getting is BEAUTIFUL. I've also never seen one in the same color 
And for the guitar porn, (These are his pics)


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Ahh I love that finish, I had a shot at that one a couple months back but the deal fell through. I'm sure you'll love it! Welcome to the family!

Also, dibs if you ever want to let it go


----------



## Scrubface05

It's beautiful! I still can't believe I'm actually getting one. I wish it had a Crunchlab in the bridge, but I'm ok with the D-Sonic I guess.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Scrubface05 said:


> I'm not technically part of the family yet, but thanks to Adam of Angels, this will be mine soon enough! I've been dying to get a JP for the longest time..and the one I'm getting is BEAUTIFUL. I've also never seen one in the same color
> And for the guitar porn, (These are his pics)



beauty!
please post pics asap 

do you know what that colour is called?


----------



## Scrubface05

AkiraSpectrum said:


> beauty!
> please post pics asap
> 
> do you know what that colour is called?



Teal Pearl 
Unfortunately my pictures wouldn't be nearly as good as his, he's got a great camera. Heres the album he has up, 
EBMM JP7 Teal Pearl Photos by AdamOfAngels | Photobucket

Does anyone have a JP with the D-Sonic in it? How do they sound compared to the Crunchlab?


----------



## Uncreative123

I guess I'll throw this here just so it's always in this thread:


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just installed ceramic Nailbomb and VH2 in the JP7 Koa, sounds phenomenal now.


----------



## Santuzzo

and looks phenomenal


----------



## Scrubface05

Oh god dat Koa!
I'm obsessed with the Koa top BFRs..that looks incredible man! Give us some sound clips!
I just ordered a pair of Juggernauts for my JP7


----------



## Hourglass1117

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Just installed ceramic Nailbomb and VH2 in the JP7 Koa, sounds phenomenal now.



Looks lovely! Did you have to grind down the corners of the square baseplates to fit those in there?

Could you record a demo video when you get some free time? This is the exact set I was looking to put in my JPX-7.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Scrubface05 said:


> It's beautiful! I still can't believe I'm actually getting one. I wish it had a Crunchlab in the bridge, but I'm ok with the D-Sonic I guess.



I honestly quite like the D-Sonic in the 7 (I have that one tuned to Eb). I don't _really _like the 6-string version, though.


----------



## Maestoso93

Just got my JPXI-7. Pics coming soon! So happy with it, it plays like a dream!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Furtive Glance said:


> I honestly quite like the D-Sonic in the 7 (I have that one tuned to Eb). I don't _really _like the 6-string version, though.



I didn't have a great experience with the D-Sonic with my first JP6. It sounded so nasally to me, I mean it worked and it wasn't a terrible pickup, but it didn't pop out to me. On the other hand, the Air Norton is PERFECT. The Liquifire is also an amazing neck pickup, but the Air Norton to me is the perfect neck pup sound. Having played it in multiple guitars I can definitely say that with confidence, I'll eventually replace the neck pickup in my JP12 and JPXI-7 with the Air Norton


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

Just got her polished up and Lundgren M7 in the bridge. mmm


----------



## MetalBuddah

Good god, that Koa


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Scrubface05 said:


> Oh god dat Koa!
> I'm obsessed with the Koa top BFRs..that looks incredible man! Give us some sound clips!
> I just ordered a pair of Juggernauts for my JP7



Here's an audio clip when it had Crunchlab and Liquifire:
https://soundcloud.com/francescofiligoi/guest_solo

Regarding Juggernauts, keep in mind they are taller and they will definitely be close to the strings, hope you did some maths regarding your pickup cavities 



Hourglass1117 said:


> Looks lovely! Did you have to grind down the corners of the square baseplates to fit those in there?
> 
> Could you record a demo video when you get some free time? This is the exact set I was looking to put in my JPX-7.



Not exactly a demo video but here it is in action (skip to 1:26)



Btw no I didn't have to, I specifically asked short legs and triangular tabs and that's it


----------



## Hourglass1117

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Btw no I didn't have to, I specifically asked short legs and triangular tabs and that's it



Sweet. That's a relief. 

BTW, I have watched that clip several times, great playing!

I was a little more curious about the Nailbomb/VHII combo specifically in a JP. I have never been much of a fan of the CL/LF set. They work great for Petrucci's style, but I'm not Petrucci


----------



## Scrubface05

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's an audio clip when it had Crunchlab and Liquifire:
> https://soundcloud.com/francescofiligoi/guest_solo
> 
> Regarding Juggernauts, keep in mind they are taller and they will definitely be close to the strings, hope you did some maths regarding your pickup cavities




I really hope I don't have a problem with this.. Well, its a JP7 I want to put them in. I already placed the order with Guitar Asylum as well..


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Scrubface05 said:


> I really hope I don't have a problem with this.. Well, its a JP7 I want to put them in. I already placed the order with Guitar Asylum as well..



There will be no issue I think but they are 3.77mm taller than other BKPs


----------



## Scrubface05

Apparently the D-sonic/Air Norton combo in it right now is 18.7mm (roughly) and the Juggernauts are 21.6mm 
I might have to route the cavity ever so slightly. Sad :\


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Scrubface05 said:


> Apparently the D-sonic/Air Norton combo in it right now is 18.7mm (roughly) and the Juggernauts are 21.6mm
> I might have to route the cavity ever so slightly. Sad :\



Juggies are 24.5mm


----------



## decreebass

Hey y'all, I thought I'd ask this here - what's the deal with the JP13 having a coil splitter on the middle position? What songs or parts does JP use this pup/splitter/position on, if any? I think the coil splitter would be more useful if it was on the neck pup and/or the bridge, but not both and using one coil from each...

I guess I'm just a purist so I'm always neck or bridge, never middle, and when if I am middle, I can't imagine how the coil splitter makes it better in any way. Thoughts?


----------



## Mordacain

decreebass said:


> Hey y'all, I thought I'd ask this here - what's the deal with the JP13 having a coil splitter on the middle position? What songs or parts does JP use this pup/splitter/position on, if any? I think the coil splitter would be more useful if it was on the neck pup and/or the bridge, but not both and using one coil from each...
> 
> I guess I'm just a purist so I'm always neck or bridge, never middle, and when if I am middle, I can't imagine how the coil splitter makes it better in any way. Thoughts?



JP has used the inner coils of both humbuckers for years (going back to his Ibanez sig). He likes it for clean passages to achieve a Stratty / Robin Trower sort of rhythm sound.


----------



## decreebass

Mordacain said:


> JP has used the inner coils of both humbuckers for years (going back to his Ibanez sig). He likes it for clean passages to achieve a Stratty / Robin Trower sort of rhythm sound.



Got any examples? I guess I get the concept, but it just sounds thin, hollow, and weak, and plucky to me. Maybe if I heard it in context... By "passages" do you mean chords and strumming or like clean solo-type stuff?

Anyway, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jonathan20022

decreebass said:


> Got any examples? I guess I get the concept, but it just sounds thin, hollow, and weak, and plucky to me. Maybe if I heard it in context... By "passages" do you mean chords and strumming or like clean solo-type stuff?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the reply!



Well he's been using the inner split coils wiring for his middle position for the longest time. Ever since his first Ibani with the same styled 3 way as the JP's we know and love today. It's a spanky/strat-y kind of sound and I personally love having it in the arsenal, all the BFR's have had this stock as a push/pull and a push/push in the 13's case.

All Standard JP's are set up with Neck-Inner Coils-Bridge with no variation. So it's a good thing the BFR's have it as an option so you can use the dual humbuckers OR the split coils! I actually quite like using it on a crunch channel and it having the kind of spank it does, for cleans I almost always mix it in with a Piezo so it adds a nice low end oomph to that specific tone.

You can hear it in Erotomania and Take The Time.


----------



## decreebass

I wonder if it's the same setup he uses in "Strange Deja Vu" during the bridge: (_Something's Awfully familiar; this feeling so hard to shake..._) - that part sounds really spanky and has a similar stratty 'honk' to it...

Anyway, I think I'll play around with it a little more. I was starting to get some sweet clean sounds with it when I blended in a bit of piezo. Perhaps it may not be so useless after all! Thanks guys; glad to finally be a part of this club


----------



## Hourglass1117

decreebass said:


> I wonder if it's the same setup he uses in "Strange Deja Vu" during the bridge: (_Something's Awfully familiar; this feeling so hard to shake..._) - that part sounds really spanky and has a similar stratty 'honk' to it...



Definitely sounds like the split position on that one. 

I've always found that the split position almost needs a channel set up just for it. If you set up your clean or mid-gain channel to the neck humbucker and then switch over to the split position, it sounds weak, since the liquifire has plenty of mids. But if you set up a channel with that split-coil "weakness" in mind, you can fill back in some of those bass/mids that were lost and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## vinniemallet

Sup guys! Can someone tell me a good dealer in US to buy a EBMM jp barebones? I want one without piezo, it can have inlays and matching headstock or not (no difference for me). I already know amazon sell a bunch of them but do you guys know more dealers?


----------



## Jonathan20022

vinniemallet said:


> Sup guys! Can someone tell me a good dealer in US to buy a EBMM jp barebones? I want one without piezo, it can have inlays and matching headstock or not (no difference for me). I already know amazon sell a bunch of them but do you guys know more dealers?



Paul lol EDIT: Pete* Dubaldo and Bass Central are by far my favorites, great customer support from both. I plan on ordering a Standard JP7 from either one of them in the future, but they're by far some of the nicest dudes out there!

Welcome to DuBaldo Music Center!

Bass Central Bass Guitars and Amps ? Everything for today?s Bassist

Sorry Pete! Got your name wrong for a sec


----------



## Hourglass1117

Jonathan20022 said:


> Paul Dubaldo



+1 on Dubaldo. Both my current JP's came from there. 

But isn't it Pete?


----------



## vinniemallet

Thanks guys! Ye I know basscentral my jp12-7 came from there but I didn't see any unloaded JP's there haha. Thanks anyway! I'll check dubaldo



Jonathan20022 said:


> Paul lol EDIT: Pete* Dubaldo and Bass Central are by far my favorites, great customer support from both. I plan on ordering a Standard JP7 from either one of them in the future, but they're by far some of the nicest dudes out there!
> 
> Welcome to DuBaldo Music Center!
> 
> Bass Central Bass Guitars and Amps ? Everything for today?s Bassist
> 
> Sorry Pete! Got your name wrong for a sec


----------



## Hourglass1117

Yay! I'm back in the club!


----------



## Jonathan20022

And what a comeback! HNGD and welcome back man!


----------



## Scrubface05

Ah..ah..oh..oh..my..
speechless.
The green!


----------



## vinniemallet

New custom EBMM for jaek of Chelsea Grin. Check this out looks incredible, golden hardware is just perfect.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Stunning, I would love to be endorsed by EBMM. I'll definitely try in the future to approach them about it once I release my music.


----------



## vinniemallet

Yep man I absolutely love that company, best guitars. Hands down 



Jonathan20022 said:


> Stunning, I would love to be endorsed by EBMM. I'll definitely try in the future to approach them about it once I release my music.


----------



## Scrubface05

That guitar is beautiful, but honestly I don't know how Chelsea Grin got endorsed by EBMM besides Jason Richardson.


----------



## vinniemallet

They were endorsed way before Jason joined them. Endorses are about having visibility and helping the company somehow to increase sales or make a strong influence in the consumer, since they play big stages and have 700k likes in fb it's kinda simple to understand why they're endorsed haha.



Scrubface05 said:


> That guitar is beautiful, but honestly I don't know how Chelsea Grin got endorsed by EBMM besides Jason Richardson.


----------



## donray1527

I just joined the club! I got a jpxi7!


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a question on the JP7s:

I noticed that some of them have a neck that is all painted/lacquered like the body of the guitar, and some have a neck that is without finish (which I personally would prefer).
Is there any specific models where the neck is not finished? Are those mostly the older JP7s? It looks to me like most of them do have a painted neck.


----------



## Sunyata

Std. JPs (Non BFR X, XI, XII, XIII) have unfinished maple necks. Basically any JP with the contour body scoop has an unfinished neck.


----------



## Santuzzo

Sunyata said:


> Std. JPs (Non BFR X, XI, XII, XIII) have unfinished maple necks. Basically any JP with the contour body scoop has an unfinished neck.



Thanks. 
So, would those be basically the older JPs? BFR=Ball Family Reserve? What does that actually mean?


----------



## Sunyata

Ball family reserve was in all honesty a bit of a marketing gimmick. They claimed it was special and used "exotic" tonewoods etc (basically alder body, mahogany block, maple top), and implied they were going to be limited in number, but they basically produced them like any other std JP just costing $1k more.

The BFRs though have painted necks, no forearm scoop and a smaller lower horn.


----------



## Santuzzo

Sunyata said:


> Ball family reserve was in all honesty a bit of a marketing gimmick. They claimed it was special and used "exotic" tonewoods etc (basically alder body, mahogany block, maple top), and implied they were going to be limited in number, but they basically produced them like any other std JP just costing $1k more.
> 
> The BFRs though have painted necks, no forearm scoop and a smaller lower horn.



OK, gotcha. Thank you! 

Even though it looks like the newer JPs don't have the forearm scoop, I have to say I really like it on my Sterling JP70s, so I would not mind getting a 'real' JP7 with forearm scoop, but it would definitely have to have an un-finished neck, just my personal preference.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Santuzzo said:


> I have a question on the JP7s:
> 
> I noticed that some of them have a neck that is all painted/lacquered like the body of the guitar, and some have a neck that is without finish (which I personally would prefer).
> Is there any specific models where the neck is not finished? Are those mostly the older JP7s? It looks to me like most of them do have a painted neck.



They still make standard JP's, so you'd be looking at JP6's and JP7's. If the guitar has a "Ball Family Reserve" inlay/neck plate chances are the neck is finished. Speaking Production wise obviously and not about one off customs.

The Standard JP necks are wonderful to play on and the arm cut is incredible on the right arm. However I do dislike the performance that the unfinished necks give, might not be the same experience for everyone obviously, but I've owned a JP6 in the past, and the neck would go wild overnight. You'd have to practically adjust the truss rod daily to get them in the proper action/setup to play like you remembered the previous night. And more recently I acquired another JP6 with a similar issue.

While I've owned my JP12/JPXI-7 BFR's for months now and they have been more stable than I expected, needing only a single truss rod adjustment to adjust to the temperature change down here in Florida. From my perspective, having the finished neck helps with the stability it seems, especially considering that the JPXI/12 necks are even thinner than the standard JP's it would seem the unfinished neck is the culprit. Once again, other people will probably have different experiences but this is my experience across 4 different EBMM JP's I've owned for a period of time.

And if you're worried about the playability of the finished necks, go into a shop and give them a shot. You'll be pleasantly surprised, non obtrusive, and extremely easy to navigate. I've never gotten my left hand stuck while playing them and it might be due to the finish they use, but it is certainly better. I don't feel the need to turn the neck into satin to get that smoothness!


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> They still make standard JP's, so you'd be looking at JP6's and JP7's. If the guitar has a "Ball Family Reserve" inlay/neck plate chances are the neck is finished. Speaking Production wise obviously and not about one off customs.
> 
> The Standard JP necks are wonderful to play on and the arm cut is incredible on the right arm. However I do dislike the performance that the unfinished necks give, might not be the same experience for everyone obviously, but I've owned a JP6 in the past, and the neck would go wild overnight. You'd have to practically adjust the truss rod daily to get them in the proper action/setup to play like you remembered the previous night. And more recently I acquired another JP6 with a similar issue.
> 
> While I've owned my JP12/JPXI-7 BFR's for months now and they have been more stable than I expected, needing only a single truss rod adjustment to adjust to the temperature change down here in Florida. From my perspective, having the finished neck helps with the stability it seems, especially considering that the JPXI/12 necks are even thinner than the standard JP's it would seem the unfinished neck is the culprit. Once again, other people will probably have different experiences but this is my experience across 4 different EBMM JP's I've owned for a period of time.
> 
> And if you're worried about the playability of the finished necks, go into a shop and give them a shot. You'll be pleasantly surprised, non obtrusive, and extremely easy to navigate. I've never gotten my left hand stuck while playing them and it might be due to the finish they use, but it is certainly better. I don't feel the need to turn the neck into satin to get that smoothness!



Thank you very much for your input on this, much appreciated.
Yeah, maybe you are right and I should just give a finished neck a try.
But simply in terms of looks I somehow love the look of an unfinished maple-neck. But yeah, if I get a chance I will definitely try one with a finished neck 
Thanks again!
Agreed on the armcut, I really love that on my Sterling JP70s 
But I have never tried a 'real' JP7, so I am very curious about them.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Santuzzo said:


> Thank you very much for your input on this, much appreciated.
> Yeah, maybe you are right and I should just give a finished neck a try.
> But simply in terms of looks I somehow love the look of an unfinished maple-neck. But yeah, if I get a chance I will definitely try one with a finished neck
> Thanks again!
> Agreed on the armcut, I really love that on my Sterling JP70s
> But I have never tried a 'real' JP7, so I am very curious about them.



You could also try and hunt down an elusive rosewood neck JP BFR. Same tonewoods, no painted neck.


----------



## Alberto7

^ or one with a vulcanized maple neck  although I'm not sure if those are BFR... I think not.

EDIT: or does EBMM call it roasted maple? I can't remember, with all these companies selling practically the same product under different names


----------



## Overtone

not a 7, but i found a bahama blue BFR JP6 at a nearby GC for only $2k. It has an amazing looking fretboard, with long, stripey grains and a rich chocolatey brown. If I hadn't just bought my JPX roasted I would be all over it. I coudln't find it online but I have a pick of it on my phone with the price tag. I didn't see any damage, but I only saw it behind the glass. PM me if you want more info cuz I'd love to see an NGD on here!


----------



## SnowfaLL

damn.. I feel the GAS coming on once again on these things..

Can anyone explain to me, what options are out there for any JP (6 or 7) with Roasted maple neck, stainless steel frets and a quilted top? How many "anniversary" or "special" models out there fit this description?


----------



## donray1527

Here is my new JPXI-7. I was originally opposed to the finished neck JP's but they are nothing like other finished necks. The guys over at EBMM are fvcking wizards or something, but somehow it feels like the neck isnt finished, the trem never moves unless you want it to, and it makes me actually sound good when i play guitar which is a feat in itself. Im sold. I probably will only buy EBMM guitars for quite a while.


----------



## ImNotAhab

donray1527 said:


> Here is my new JPXI-7. I was originally opposed to the finished neck JP's but they are nothing like other finished necks. The guys over at EBMM are fvcking wizards or something, but somehow it feels like the neck isnt finished, the trem never moves unless you want it to, and it makes me actually sound good when i play guitar which is a feat in itself. Im sold. I probably will only buy EBMM guitars for quite a while.



So jealous man, Im mayor of Searing Gas-Pain Land for a JP7! That colour looks fantastic.


----------



## Yimmj

within seconds of clicking this page i started checking my bank account... f***


----------



## lobotom

donray1527 said:


> Here is my new JPXI-7. I was originally opposed to the finished neck JP's but they are nothing like other finished necks. The guys over at EBMM are fvcking wizards or something, but somehow it feels like the neck isnt finished, the trem never moves unless you want it to, and it makes me actually sound good when i play guitar which is a feat in itself. Im sold. I probably will only buy EBMM guitars for quite a while.


 
+1 Both my JP7 and JPX7 have finished necks and I can't feel anything when playing. Definitely nothing like the back of a Les Paul.

Alex


----------



## christheasian

I'll just leave this picture of my new custom here...


----------



## Jonathan20022

christheasian said:


> I'll just leave this picture of my new custom here...





You can't just tease us like that man


----------



## decreebass

DUUUUUDE!!!! I want that guitar! I MUST rub my body all over it!!!!


----------



## mnemonic

those metal flake finishes remind me of my dads jetboat from the 70's. so awesome, i must have a sparkly guitar!


----------



## Given To Fly

Is a "roasted neck" an option for everybody or just endorsees?


----------



## Scrubface05

That's like a glittery version of mine!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I feel terrible, but GAS has striken me. I want a JPX-7 so bad right now that I put up my JPXI in the classifieds. I might be going crazy


----------



## vinniemallet

I would buy that JPXI from yours in a bit if I had money.. you should save for the Majesty! gonna be ....ign awesome 




Jonathan20022 said:


> I feel terrible, but GAS has striken me. I want a JPX-7 so bad right now that I put up my JPXI in the classifieds. I might be going crazy


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The Majesty i hope isnt a let down with EBMM. I dont it will be!


----------



## Jonathan20022

vinniemallet said:


> I would buy that JPXI from yours in a bit if I had money.. you should save for the Majesty! gonna be ....ign awesome



Guess who has a JPX7 now?  Pics and NGD very soon! 

And by the looks of it, I'll have a second JP7 VERY soon!


----------



## JLocrian

And with the help of this guy^^^^^^^^ Guess who has a JPXI-7 now?


----------



## Jonathan20022

JLocrian said:


> And with the help of this guy^^^^^^^^ Guess who has a JPXI-7 now?



Keeping it in the family!


----------



## JLocrian

Jonathan20022 said:


> Keeping it in the family!



Totally!  NGD coming later this week!


----------



## JustinG60

gaaah! New member of the "club!" ...love the guitar! Was looking for a 2nd guitar to go with my Jackson SLAT3-7, the Jackson is now the "back up."


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^Congrats man!


----------



## JustinG60

thanks!


----------



## Progfather

The JP12 is in my opinion the perfect guitar. I got the 6, but I couldn't imagine a better option for a 7 than this. Great score!


----------



## Scrubface05

I can't wait until my BKPs are installed in my JP7. They might look a little cheesy but OH GOD will they sound good.


----------



## JustinG60

yeh, i'm not in love with the pick ups. they seem inherently bassy, pair that with the Engl Steve Morse I play and I'm left struggling trying to mop up the mud. maybe I just haven't found my settings yet but I played it through a Marshall JVM410H in the store and it's making me want to clean the dust off of my Marshall JCM2000 TSL100.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I've always described the low end of the Crunchlab as very "loose" if that makes sense. If you dig the Liquifire, just swap out the CL for a D-Activator and see how you like it. The DA fixed that issue for me before, but nowadays I've grown to really love the openness a "loose" sound of the Crunchlab.


----------



## Scrubface05

Mine had the D-Sonic and I definitely wasn't a fan. Almost no clarity, very muddy. 
Getting a set of the Juggernauts put in as we speak. Should have some sort of clips tomorrow.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^How you like them new pickups man?


----------



## Scrubface05

Going to pick the guitar up within the next few hours! I'm really excited to hear how they sound. I'll post up some short simple clips when I get it. Although my Axe FX patches are ....ED right now and they all sound horrible lol


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^Cant wait to hear it man!


----------



## 7stringsearcher

Hey there guys! I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some JP info!
What are the biggest differences you guys have noticed in the 7 string models. JP7, JPX, JPXI, JP12, and what the main differences are with the BFR? Sorry if this is a very general question. I'm still trying to understand all of the differences and such..
Either way, I LOVE the JP7 I just got thanks to Adam of Angels and should be posting some NGD pics on here soon.


----------



## Jonathan20022

7stringsearcher said:


> Hey there guys! I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some JP info!
> What are the biggest differences you guys have noticed in the 7 string models. JP7, JPX, JPXI, JP12, and what the main differences are with the BFR? Sorry if this is a very general question. I'm still trying to understand all of the differences and such..
> Either way, I LOVE the JP7 I just got thanks to Adam of Angels and should be posting some NGD pics on here soon.



Thankfully I've now tried and owned all those models so I can definitely tell you.

The basic differences in spec are these.

JP7
15" Radius
Forearm Scoop
Birdseye Unfinished Neck
Basswood Body
Rosewood Fretboard

JPX
15" Radius 
BFR Arm Contour
Finished Mahogany Neck
Chambered Alder Body
Maple Top and Mahogany Tone Block
Ebony Fretboard

JPXI
20" Radius
BFR Arm Contour
Finished Mahogany Neck
Alder Body
Maple Top and Mahogany Tone Block
Ebony Fretboard

JP12
20" Radius
BFR Arm Contour
Finished Mahogany Neck
Basswood Body
Maple Top and Mahogany Tone Block
Ebony Fretboard

The forearm scoop on the Standard JP7 is easily the most comfortable for me, the BFR Contour is something you'll be familiar with if you've played an Ibanez RG for the most part. It's still comfy, but the JP7 Contour really is something else.

Tone wise, the JP12 is perfect combination of all the models tone wise I believe. The JPX is without a doubt the best for Leads/Cleans since it's chambering gives them this added depth, makes things sound more 3 Dimensional. The JPXI is a very tight guitar, the higher strings sound SLIGHTLY compressed but very balanced, and the rhythms you play on the guitar sound amazing. As far as the JP12, I think it's the warmest of the Anniversary models and it has the best balance of tone from the X and the XI, rhythms and leads both sound equally as amazing through it. The standard JP7 is probably the warmest out of the entire lot, the rosewood fretboard really evens out the attack of the notes and combined with the basswood body, it'll give you one of the nicest clean and lead tones ever.

I love the whole line, they're all excellent guitars. And I'll have pictures up soon of the guitars I just got


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'll just leave this here 
Shitty phone picture, I'll post NGD's for them once I get my Camera back! Enjoy the teaser


----------



## DC23

Hey guys, is the neck size the same on a JP7 as a JPX7? I know radius is the same&#8230; I just remember playing a JP6 and a JPX6 and they felt very different :S


----------



## Stangstag

Holy crap jonathan20022!!!! That is a sweet pic. How did you get a JPXI with an unfinished headstock?


----------



## DC23

Stangstag said:


> Holy crap jonathan20022!!!! That is a sweet pic. How did you get a JPXI with an unfinished headstock?



I believe it's one of those black sugar ones


----------



## Jonathan20022

DC23 said:


> Hey guys, is the neck size the same on a JP7 as a JPX7? I know radius is the same I just remember playing a JP6 and a JPX6 and they felt very different :S



I've noticed a difference in neck size and shape between the X and the standards. I think you're just noticing the difference between a painted/unpainted neck. I'm pretty sure they just changed the neck carve from the JPXI onwards.



Stangstag said:


> Holy crap jonathan20022!!!! That is a sweet pic. How did you get a JPXI with an unfinished headstock?



Thanks so much dude! And it's a JP7 BFR in the Black Sugar Finish. Rare model when they did the run back in 2010, it's incredible in it's own right. The Roasted Neck really adds some insane attack that the JPX doesn't really have just because of it's mahogany neck.



DC23 said:


> I believe it's one of those black sugar ones



Yezzir


----------



## Stangstag

Sweet


----------



## DC23

Thanks for the info Jonathan! There definitely was a difference due to the paint/lack of paint, but I thought that the regular JP6 I played had a much chunkier neck than the JPX. Still played amazingly well though, and I'm definitely gassing for a JPX/JPXii!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Feel kind of crazy, but I don't really feel like I "need" another 7 string JP. I think it's more because I don't actually gig or tour, just record, and I have more tuning variety on my 6 strings. I put this up in the classifieds, but I don't know if I should keep it rather than getting another 6, what do you guys think?


----------



## lewstherin006

My baby Misty


----------



## djpharoah

I'm back in this club after 4 yrs with a JPXI7 and I'm loving it. The only issue that I wanted to check out was with regards to the low B piezo saddle. My 56 gauge string doesn't seem to touch the piezo saddle - anyone else having this issue?


----------



## donray1527

My jpxi piezo dosnt work on the high e. I don't know what's going on there


----------



## jfrey

any chance i can get this without living in US?
been drooling this for a while


----------



## donray1527

Furtive Glance said:


> You could also try and hunt down an elusive rosewood neck JP BFR. Same tonewoods, no painted neck.



Or just order one right now new. All ebmm instruments come with a rosewood neck this month.


----------



## Santuzzo

pf78 said:


> any chance i can get this without living in US?
> been drooling this for a while



you mean get an EBMM Petrucci 7-string?
Music Store in cologne sell a few of them: MUSIC STORE professional - Home


----------



## squid-boy

So much love for this guitar right meow,


----------



## Nahkaparoni

This thread gives me GAS, big time. How would you guys say the neck profile on these compares to the usual Ibanez necks, like the one on the 1527's? I'm an Ibanez fan, but trying to expand my views, haha. Sucks that I have nowhere near where I could try these so maybe you guys could shed some light my way. Thanks.


----------



## donray1527

My JPXI7 feels pretty Ibanezlike. Thats why i get along with it so much


----------



## lobotom

djpharoah said:


> I'm back in this club after 4 yrs with a JPXI7 and I'm loving it. The only issue that I wanted to check out was with regards to the low B piezo saddle. My 56 gauge string doesn't seem to touch the piezo saddle - anyone else having this issue?


 


donray1527 said:


> My jpxi piezo dosnt work on the high e. I don't know what's going on there


 
Hi guys,

After going trough this with my low B, I've noticed that if you go for a very low action, you have to play around with the saddle and bridge post height to find the right spot/balance with the piezo for string contact. I know that it sounds simplistic but after trial and error I got rid of the problem using .056, .059 and 062. Hope that this helps.
Alex


----------



## DslDwg

djpharoah said:


> I'm back in this club after 4 yrs with a JPXI7 and I'm loving it. The only issue that I wanted to check out was with regards to the low B piezo saddle. My 56 gauge string doesn't seem to touch the piezo saddle - anyone else having this issue?



I had the same problem. I also use a .56. 

I adjusted the bridge so it sits back a little further in the cavity instead of being perfectly parallel to the top of the body. 

This ensures the string sits well against the piezo pick-up and I've had no further issues.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a question to those who own or have played an EBMM Petrucci 7-string:

what's the PU-switching like on those? Are the humbuckers split-able? or would this have to be modded?


----------



## yellowv

Yeah I had the issue on my JP12-7 and also my baritone JP. The bigger strings don't like to contact the piezo saddle very well. You kind of have to play with making sure the string is bent properly over the saddle so it makes the best contact possible. Still is iffy. You would think they would have fixed this issue instead of the nonexistant issue that made them redesign the trem baseplate.


----------



## yellowv

Santuzzo said:


> I have a question to those who own or have played an EBMM Petrucci 7-string:
> 
> what's the PU-switching like on those? Are the humbuckers split-able? or would this have to be modded?



Yes the humbuckers split. The middle position on the toggle unlike most guitars does not combine both pickups in humbucking mode. It is a mix of the inner coils of both pickups. It's acually referred to a Petrucci switching.


----------



## djpharoah

yellowv said:


> Yeah I had the issue on my JP12-7 and also my baritone JP. The bigger strings don't like to contact the piezo saddle very well. You kind of have to play with making sure the string is bent properly over the saddle so it makes the best contact possible. Still is iffy. You would think they would have fixed this issue instead of the nonexistant issue that made them redesign the trem baseplate.



They need to redesign the saddles for thicker strings. It's a problem that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Santuzzo

yellowv said:


> Yes the humbuckers split. The middle position on the toggle unlike most guitars does not combine both pickups in humbucking mode. It is a mix of the inner coils of both pickups. It's acually referred to a Petrucci switching.



Thanks!

edit: I hear some sounds of Petrucci on Dream Theater albums where it sounds to me like he is playing the neck single coil alone, maybe I am wrong and he is either playing the neck humbucker there or the single coils of both humuckers combined.
Do any of you guys know more about his guitars and the switching?


----------



## yellowv

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> edit: I hear some sounds of Petrucci on Dream Theater albums where it sounds to me like he is playing the neck single coil alone, maybe I am wrong and he is either playing the neck humbucker there or the single coils of both humuckers combined.
> Do any of you guys know more about his guitars and the switching?



As I said he plays the inner coils of of the neck and bridge humbucker. The JPX has a five way and the other BFR's have a push/pull on the tone pot that does the outer coils, but none of the JP guitars (I believe his personal guitars as well) split the bridge or neck pickups seperately.


----------



## yellowv

djpharoah said:


> They need to redesign the saddles for thicker strings. It's a problem that shouldn't be happening.



And totally forget about even touching the trem. The low B just sounds like a fart. I honestly thought they would have fixed this years ago. It is a well know issue.


----------



## Santuzzo

yellowv said:


> As I said he plays the inner coils of of the neck and bridge humbucker. The JPX has a five way and the other BFR's have a push/pull on the tone pot that does the outer coils, but none of the JP guitars (I believe his personal guitars as well) split the bridge or neck pickups seperately.



OK, gotcha. Thanks! 

I am considering having my JP70 set up in a way so I can use both coils of the neck humbucker parallel to get a single coil sound. My Ibbys have that option and I use that sound a lot.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I wanting to get a new jp7 monday. But how do i choose what color when i like the all!. What to do?


----------



## yellowv

arkansasmatt said:


> I wanting to get a new jp7 monday. But how do i choose what color when i like the all!. What to do?



Sky blue is the correct answer.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

having owned a jp7 in sky blue i strongly second this.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Sky blue, the orange one(cant remember name) or the saphire black that looks gray. But iv never seen a real pic of the gray one. Wonder what it looks like in person.


----------



## teamSKDM

I personally like the jpxi finish the best.


----------



## lewstherin006

I say sky blue or mystic dream.


----------



## yellowv

arkansasmatt said:


> Sky blue, the orange one(cant remember name) or the saphire black that looks gray. But iv never seen a real pic of the gray one. Wonder what it looks like in person.



Tangerine Pearl would be the next best. Mystic Dream is WAAAY to overdone.


----------



## Blackheim

djpharoah said:


> I'm back in this club after 4 yrs with a JPXI7 and I'm loving it. The only issue that I wanted to check out was with regards to the low B piezo saddle. My 56 gauge string doesn't seem to touch the piezo saddle - anyone else having this issue?



I got a .60 in the Low B and handle it very well. You may like to contact AJ and ask him for a Piezo replacement.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I've been using a .60 on my two JP's and they've been handling it really well in B and A. I do keep my action on the low end between 1.8-2.0mm, the JPX7 has the lowest action of the two with no buzz. I'm sure if I kept the action even lower I'd run into some issues, but I've always though that 1.4mm on the high side and 1.8 on the lower end was low action haha.


----------



## Santuzzo

do you guys have 010s on your EBMM Petrucci 7s?
Do they come with 010s or 009s stock?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

They came with 09-52 but i put 10-56 on for B standerd


----------



## Jonathan20022

9's on my JP12 I think, they feel very light. 10's on everything else, 60 for the low B/A.


----------



## Santuzzo

arkansasmatt said:


> They came with 09-52 but i put 10-56 on for B standerd





Jonathan20022 said:


> 9's on my JP12 I think, they feel very light. 10's on everything else, 60 for the low B/A.



Thanks, guys!

Does John Petrucci himself play 010s?
Or does he play 009s?
I would think they would put the string gauge he used on his guitars as the stock strings on their factory guitars.


----------



## vinniemallet

I'm using 60 in Drop A for my jp12-7 but I might change to 58 or even 56, the actions is still too high haha


----------



## Scrubface05

I've been having a lot of trouble with my JP7. I started using a .62 for drop A which sounds fine but I'm usually used to using something like a .64 for Ab. I feel like I shouldn't need as heavy a string, but it sounds like floppy dick otherwise.


----------



## nicktao

What brand? I prefer D'addario and Elixir. It may just be that particular string.


----------



## Jonathan20022

nicktao said:


> What brand? I prefer D'addario and Elixir. It may just be that particular string.



Elixirs have more tension, not a ton but you can tell when you change from uncoated strings to them or doing a side by side test. Their poor selection of thicker gauges however makes me outsource for my low B/A strings. I use D'addario for my low .60


----------



## zero_end

Howdy guys!

Have anyone here have installed a tremol-no in your JP's?

Was the installation smooth? I was reading something along the lines that "_The trem claw has shorter distance between holes than those provided on the Tremol-No. So witout drilling new holes, it will not work_"

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## vinniemallet

It's easy to install and works perfectly don't worry about it.




zero_end said:


> Howdy guys!
> 
> Have anyone here have installed a tremol-no in your JP's?
> 
> Was the installation smooth? I was reading something along the lines that "_The trem claw has shorter distance between holes than those provided on the Tremol-No. So witout drilling new holes, it will not work_"
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Works perfectly fine, have one in my JPX7 right now. And have 2 more just waiting to be installed in my JP12 and the upcoming JP's I ordered. I've had them installed in previous guitars, they work great.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Yay, I can count myself in here now, finally!


----------



## Guamskyy

Put a deposit on a standard white pearl JP7 left handed, can't wait to get it in March and finally have a JP7!


Oh, and be a part of the club.


----------



## vinniemallet

you'll love it! 



guambomb832 said:


> Put a deposit on a standard white pearl JP7 left handed, can't wait to get it in March and finally have a JP7!
> 
> 
> Oh, and be a part of the club.


----------



## Svava

guambomb832 said:


> Put a deposit on a standard white pearl JP7 left handed, can't wait to get it in March and finally have a JP7!
> 
> 
> Oh, and be a part of the club.



I'm waiting on my JP 13 7 to come in March too ><

March shall be a joyous month for the forum xD


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

i'm expecting a late February- early march arrival myself.


----------



## BlackWinds10

I forgot to post in here that I'm expecting my first JP and first high end guitar. I put in a deposit in last month during the thing EBMM had going for November and so I am currently waiting for a JP12-7 with a Rosewood neck


----------



## Centrix

Damn, the GAS I get in this thread is unbelievable. Makes me want to start saving for one, which would be my first high-end guitar. Those KOA look absolutely amazing...


----------



## Jonathan20022

I got two more JP's coming Mid-Late February 

Ended up ordering a Standard Unloaded JP6 in White Pearl, and a JP7 BFR in Solar Burst both with Rosewood necks! I still have to post my JPX7 and JP6 PDN NGDs, but at this rate maybe I should wait until all 4 are in my possession for an epic NGD! 

February/March will be an excellent month for all of us who ordered!


----------



## Guamskyy

Jonathan20022 said:


> I got two more JP's coming Mid-Late February
> 
> Ended up ordering a Standard Unloaded JP6 in White Pearl, and a JP7 BFR in Solar Burst both with Rosewood necks! I still have to post my JPX7 and JP6 PDN NGDs, but at this rate maybe I should wait until all 4 are in my possession for an epic NGD!
> 
> February/March will be an excellent month for all of us who ordered!



I would love to get a fully loaded JP7 and also another JP7 in the obnoxious tangerine pearl or sky blue color 

Look at me, I haven't even gotten my JP7 yet but I'm over here already planning on what other JP7s I want to get


----------



## Jonathan20022

guambomb832 said:


> I would love to get a fully loaded JP7 and also another JP7 in the obnoxious tangerine pearl or sky blue color
> 
> Look at me, I haven't even gotten my JP7 yet but I'm over here already planning on what other JP7s I want to get



You got a rosewood run as well right? 

And man that's the addiction  I've just come to accept it, it's not like I MIND having a few JP's around  I think I've had 9 at this point, just trying whatever I can get my hands on and finding what works for me.


----------



## decreebass

Jonathan20022 said:


> I got two more JP's coming Mid-Late February
> 
> Ended up ordering a Standard Unloaded JP6 in White Pearl, and a JP7 BFR in Solar Burst both with Rosewood necks! I still have to post my JPX7 and JP6 PDN NGDs, but at this rate maybe I should wait until all 4 are in my possession for an epic NGD!
> 
> February/March will be an excellent month for all of us who ordered!



DUDE!!! You seriously need an intervention for your out-of control addiction! 

...Though I might have to order a Majesty 7 (8?) when they start making them


----------



## Guamskyy

Jonathan20022 said:


> You got a rosewood run as well right?
> 
> And man that's the addiction  I've just come to accept it, it's not like I MIND having a few JP's around  I think I've had 9 at this point, just trying whatever I can get my hands on and finding what works for me.



I highly doubt I'm part of the rosewood neck run since the price I paid through DrumCity GuitarLand (dealer) was such a great price for a new JP7 (just under 2k, mind you I'm left handed) because I'm sure there would be a premium (maybe a hefty one). It would be SUPER badass if I received it and I find a rosewood neck on it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

decreebass said:


> DUDE!!! You seriously need an intervention for your out-of control addiction!
> 
> ...Though I might have to order a Majesty 7 (8?) when they start making them



The struggle is real my friend 

Also I want to give The Majesty a shot, but my fear of Neck Thru instruments might keep me from getting one. A 7 and 8 string would be amazing to have though!



guambomb832 said:


> I highly doubt I'm part of the rosewood neck run since the price I paid through DrumCity GuitarLand (dealer) was such a great price for a new JP7 (just under 2k, mind you I'm left handed) because I'm sure there would be a premium (maybe a hefty one). It would be SUPER badass if I received it and I find a rosewood neck on it.



Ahh okay, I had to order it specifically with the Rosewood neck, but I believe some dealers have different pricing. It cost me the same price as an unloaded JP6 to get it with the Rosewood neck, a bit strange but I'm not complaining  I think the premium for the Rosewood neck was $200!


----------



## Guamskyy

Jonathan20022 said:


> Ahh okay, I had to order it specifically with the Rosewood neck, but I believe some dealers have different pricing. It cost me the same price as an unloaded JP6 to get it with the Rosewood neck, a bit strange but I'm not complaining  I think the premium for the Rosewood neck was $200!



... If I knew that, I wouldn't have chose the matching color headstock option, since that was like $110.

FUUUUUUUUU

Haha you think it's too late to modify the order? I put the order in about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jonathan20022

guambomb832 said:


> ... If I knew that, I wouldn't have chose the matching color headstock option, since that was like $110.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Haha you think it's too late to modify the order? I put the order in about 2 weeks ago.



I would definitely call in and see if they can do something for you! Although the Rosewood Necks run was only from the beginning of November to a little after December because they extended it for a bit.


----------



## Guamskyy

Jonathan20022 said:


> I would definitely call in and see if they can do something for you! Although the Rosewood Necks run was only from the beginning of November to a little after December because they extended it for a bit.



Alright I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if I can.


----------



## fabriarockz

guambomb832 said:


> Put a deposit on a standard white pearl JP7 left handed, can't wait to get it in March and finally have a JP7!
> 
> 
> Oh, and be a part of the club.



glad to find another lefty to join the club!


----------



## Misfit

Jealous of you all. Hope to join soon though


----------



## Ale

fabriarockz said:


> glad to find another lefty to join the club!



You got another one here Fabrizio! 
The one who a year ago bought you the JP7 Red Pearlburst


----------



## Toxin

John himself laughing at what ebmm made for him


----------



## MetalBuddah

Toxin said:


> John himself laughing at what ebmm made for him



I  it


----------



## DavidLopezJr

So how does the neck profile of the JP6 compare to the JP7? I tried a JP6 and really couldn't get along with the neck profile. Ironically enough I tried a JP70 and LOVED it. I guess I'm also asking how the necks differ from the JP70 to JP7.


----------



## Svava

Toxin said:


> John himself laughing at what ebmm made for him



...and so upon seeing the image, Svava was transfixed by the beauty and tragically died in a flood of sperm.


Do want.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Toxin said:


> John himself laughing at what ebmm made for him



I think it's a beautiful guitar, I don't see what all the fuss is about. The 7 string version is even more beautiful than the 6 string version.


----------



## lewstherin006

Now the stealth model he is holding there doesnt look all that bad. That purple one on the other hand looks strange. I would have to play it before I really make a judgement.


----------



## lewstherin006

DavidLopezJr said:


> So how does the neck profile of the JP6 compare to the JP7? I tried a JP6 and really couldn't get along with the neck profile. Ironically enough I tried a JP70 and LOVED it. I guess I'm also asking how the necks differ from the JP70 to JP7.



The JP70 is thicker and more beefy. The JP7 is thin and fast. I love my JP7 neck way more than I did the JP70. The JP7 is easier to play to me that is.


----------



## fabriarockz

Ale said:


> You got another one here Fabrizio!
> The one who a year ago bought you the JP7 Red Pearlburst



Hello Alessio,
glad to find you here as well!

how are you liking your JP7 so far?


Toxin said:


> John himself laughing at what ebmm made for him



OMG simply amazing!

but as a reminder for myself and for the lefty ebmm aficionados out there...

"Left-Handed: No"

it has been like that since the coming of the JPX, unfortunately, and I don't really see it change this time either...


DavidLopezJr said:


> So how does the neck profile of the JP6 compare to the JP7? I tried a JP6 and really couldn't get along with the neck profile. Ironically enough I tried a JP70 and LOVED it. I guess I'm also asking how the necks differ from the JP70 to JP7.



I feel your issue as I had a similar experience with my JP6.
The JP7 has a wider neck (obviously)... for people like me that has big hands, the JP7 turns out to be very comfortable. If you liked the JP70, then definitely go for it.


----------



## Ale

fabriarockz said:


> Hello Alessio,
> glad to find you here as well!
> 
> how are you liking your JP7 so far?




The JP7 is doing good! very good and received a little upgrade this summer!
Here it is! 
Massive tone, tight with insane attack. Guess I'm in da club! ^^







About the Majesty, personally I really don't like it.
Without the "shovel" maybe it's more beautiful, I liked the blue one they showed it the fisrt pictures, but to me the BFR Koa is simply the best JP version of all!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Ale said:


> The JP7 is doing good! very good and received a little upgrade this summer!
> Here it is!
> Massive tone, tight with insane attack. Guess I'm in da club! ^^



Hey Ale, I want to switch out my pickups in my JP7, are the Blackhawks high output enough for sludge? And how much of a hassle was it to fit them in there? Thanks!


----------



## Ale

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Hey Ale, I want to switch out my pickups in my JP7, are the Blackhawks high output enough for sludge? And how much of a hassle was it to fit them in there? Thanks!



If you like tight sound and a lot of attack these pickups are perfect. 
I bought the ceramic set, in which the bridge pickup is ceramic. 
It depends on what sound you are looking for, maybe too defined and clear for sludge. Black Hawks keep clear notes even with lot of distorsion, you can hear every note of a chord and the output is massive, but at the same time these pickups are very dynamic, you can really feel the difference when you push on a pick-attack or just go smooth.

As for the hassle to fit them in that is the dark side.
JP come with DiMarzio with a fiberglass plate instead of the usual metal plate with little wings (picture explains it, left: BK, right: DiMarzio)






This means BK (and all other type of Pickups you can buy) won't fit well, they will be higher once set down in the hole and they will touch the strings. I wrote to Bareknucles this summer once I saw this and there is only one solution: to mill the body where the Pickups lean on about 2mm.
A good luthier will fix the problem


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Ale said:


> If you like tight sound and a lot of attack these pickups are perfect.
> I bought the ceramic set, in which the bridge pickup is ceramic.
> It depends on what sound you are looking for, maybe too defined and clear for sludge. Black Hawks keep clear notes even with lot of distorsion, you can hear every note of a chord and the output is massive, but at the same time these pickups are very dynamic, you can really feel the difference when you push on a pick-attack or just go smooth.
> 
> As for the hassle to fit them in that is the dark side.
> JP come with DiMarzio with a fiberglass plate instead of the usual metal plate with little wings (picture explains it, left: BK, right: DiMarzio)
> 
> This means BK (and all other type of Pickups you can buy) won't fit well, they will be higher once set down in the hole and they will touch the strings. I wrote to Bareknucles this summer once I saw this and there is only one solution: to mill the body where the Pickups lean on about 2mm.
> A good luthier will fix the problem



Thanks for the info! And what about having to mill the edges of the corners of the pickup cavity? Will only Black Hawks not fit? Or anything not DiMarzio?


----------



## lewstherin006

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Thanks for the info! And what about having to mill the edges of the corners of the pickup cavity? Will only Black Hawks not fit? Or anything not DiMarzio?



Whatever pickup you get you will have to have triangular mounting tabs on it if you dont want to sand the cavity any. Covered pickups will be tight also, meaning you may have to shave the back corner of the cavity. It is really a minor job. Just make sure you tech can actually sand wood before you bring it to him/her.


----------



## Ale

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Thanks for the info! And what about having to mill the edges of the corners of the pickup cavity? Will only Black Hawks not fit? Or anything not DiMarzio?



I think only the DiMarzio set which comes with the signature guitar will fit...or only another pickup which has the same system of a plain plate instead of little metal wigs. Having changed lots of pickups during the years it was the first time I saw this fiberglass plain plate. Bareknuckles answered me this way, they were very kind:

"All our 7 string pickups have a very shallow leg and are tri-tabbed (triangular mounting feet). We try and design our pickups to be in-line with other manufacturers but there always a few little differences which is why we publish full dimensions here:

https://bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/downloads/dimensions/humbuckers/blackhawk_7_string.pdf"

"Anyway, the best option is to carefully modify the guitar by routing the cavity - but only where the feet are, so the pickup sits in a tiny bit lower."

"Most DiMarzio pickups have a baseplate like ours actually. There are no shallower baseplates I'm afraid."


----------



## Mordacain

Instead of modifying the guitar cavity, I would just modify the pickup mounting tabs / legs to fit the pickup cavity. Even square tabs can be easily modified with a pair of tin-snips and if necessary, a file.


----------



## Degz

Hi guys! 

I have a EBMM JP6 Mystic Dream from 2001. The headstock logos (decals) are pretty faded. I read in some forums that the headstock decals, in the very first models, did not react well with the paint, so they end up fading.

So i'm thinking buy some original EBMM JP decals (front headstock). Saw them in a website that is closed for now&#8230; fuk ! 

Do you guys know where I can grab these decals?

However, I don't want to damage the headstock finish so i'm considering (if it's possible) put the decals just on top of the varnish.

Thank you,
Andre.


----------



## decreebass

Degz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a EBMM JP6 Mystic Dream from 2001. The headstock logos (decals) are pretty faded. I read in some forums that the headstock decals, in the very first models, did not react well with the paint, so they end up fading.
> 
> So i'm thinking buy some original EBMM JP decals (front headstock). Saw them in a website that is closed for now fuk !
> 
> Do you guys know where I can grab these decals?
> 
> However, I don't want to damage the headstock finish so i'm considering (if it's possible) put the decals just on top of the varnish.
> 
> Thank you,
> Andre.



Might have to take it to a luthier -or send it back to MM; Or you could just leave it and it'll be more authentic BECAUSE of the faded decals


----------



## DanielC1996

So has anyone heard what the spec's for the majesty are yet ?


----------



## Minoin

DanielC1996 said:


> So has anyone heard what the spec's for the majesty are yet ?



The Majesty


----------



## arcadia fades

probably a nope, but is there a JP14 this year? or is it just the majesty piece of nonsense this year?


----------



## vinniemallet

I think jp14 won't happen  and I'm starting to think they gonna deliver new colours and new things on the Majesty models and not anymore on the BFR shapes.



arcadia fades said:


> probably a nope, but is there a JP14 this year? or is it just the majesty piece of nonsense this year?


----------



## Scrubface05

The majesty is hideous IMO


----------



## decreebass

DanielC1996 said:


> So has anyone heard what the spec's for the majesty are yet ?



The Majesty

I know it's aesthetics are getting a lot of hate, but I've already got mine ordered - I think it's brilliant and beautiful


----------



## vinniemallet

What finish did you grab? 



decreebass said:


> The Majesty
> 
> I know it's aesthetics are getting a lot of hate, but I've already got mine ordered - I think it's brilliant and beautiful


----------



## Genome

Machine Head wrote a song about ugly guitars back in 2007:


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ That song hits me so hard, I had gotten into Pantera around the same time I got into Megadeth and I didn't know that Dime had passed for awhile. I kind of just stumbled onto it when I saw comments like "RIP Dime" on Youtube. Then I heard that song and the aggression and hate is just immense, I still listen to those guys a ton insanely good band.

Might also have another 7 String Troochi on the way once I sort out my finances!

And also, Jakub demo'd a BFR with the Solar Burst Finish and I'm so excited for that one! That finish is honestly one of the best they offer


----------



## nicktao

vinniemallet said:


> I think jp14 won't happen  and I'm starting to think they gonna deliver new colours and new things on the Majesty models and not anymore on the BFR shapes.



If they do, they'll loose pretty much their whole JP fanbase except those that like the Majesty. 
They're not actually that stupid right? 
Then again...



But really, all they have to do is give more color options on the lineup they already have. I don't get why companies don't understand this. There is no cost to R&D, just more colors, it's not that hard.

EB should make no inlays, rosewood/roasted maple necks, and black hardware all permanent options. I know I would immediately order a JPX with a rosewood neck and a clean ebony board.


----------



## decreebass

vinniemallet said:


> What finish did you grab?



Had to do the Arctic Dream  I've wanted that finish for a couple years now and I didn't end up getting it on my JP13 - I didn't wanna wait and/or pay the upcharge; so this is my chance. I LOVE that it's matte finish, too, which is the only thing that differentiates it from Mystic Dream.


----------



## Guamskyy

I don't know what to think of it... Dat carbon fiber (or carbon fiber looking) inlay doe.

But no lefty option = no cool


----------



## axemanrio

Contact EBMM - I'm guessing you can custom order a lefty version.


----------



## decreebass

axemanrio said:


> Contact EBMM - I'm guessing you can custom order a lefty version.



Yea; I doubt they're gonna mass-produce lefty versions of this just yet, especially with the mixed feelings that have been voiced online about its aesthetics. I imagine that once these things are out in the wild for a while - and have a chance to breed - we'll see some lefties pop up. This is why I think people should just learn to play "right-handed" guitar from the get go; you've really boned yourself by thinking that because you're left-handed you have to play a different guitar than someone who plays right-handed.  But I'll digress; I know this has been argued up and down in this forum and a bazillion others. 

Anyway, I'm sure if you request it with credit card in hand, you'll be able to get it. With the CNC machines, all they have to do (I'm sure) is just click "lefty" and it reverses everything. I honestly think a lefty version of this would look stupid-cool! Let us know if you get one!


----------



## Jonathan20022

nicktao said:


> If they do, they'll loose pretty much their whole JP fanbase except those that like the Majesty.
> They're not actually that stupid right?
> Then again...
> 
> But really, all they have to do is give more color options on the lineup they already have. I don't get why companies don't understand this. There is no cost to R&D, just more colors, it's not that hard.
> 
> EB should make no inlays, rosewood/roasted maple necks, and black hardware all permanent options. I know I would immediately order a JPX with a rosewood neck and a clean ebony board.



First off, I would LOVE if things like those were options for the public. But they're not, they're left for the endorsees so that they can customize what they would like. And on the finish front, they put out guitars in batches so it's more efficient for them to put out instruments in a specific finish out there. If you really do want a special finish get a large group of people to order that finish with you, because it's happened before and that's the only way they'll do it for the public. They're not a custom shop in any sense of the word.

But then you realize getting people to agree on specs and aesthetics is probably the hardest thing to do, possibly ever. And that people have been trying to get J Custom runs of 10 Guitars to happen, but never enough people to do it. And besides that, what other Production Guitar company offers that many options on their Production models?  As far as I know, only custom shops and semi custom shops offer things like that for the customer to get in a specific way.

Ernie Ball is doing what every other company is doing for their Production Guitars. And they actually make small runs happen every now and again, so you could have very well had that Rosewood Neck'd JPX, a friend of mine ordered one. And I ordered 2 JP's with Rosewood Necks.


----------



## Guamskyy

decreebass said:


> This is why I think people should just learn to play "right-handed" guitar from the get go; you've really boned yourself by thinking that because you're left-handed you have to play a different guitar than someone who plays right-handed.  But I'll digress; I know this has been argued up and down in this forum and a bazillion others.



I agree I should have learned the "right" way in the first place! 

Only problem is that I did try to play right handed when I first started for a couple weeks, but it felt really awkward. Not "first time learning how to play guitar and fretting with one hand and strumming with the other hand simultaneously" awkward, but rather "writing with your right hand (in my case, left hand) and then try and write with your foot on the opposite side" awkward.


----------



## Rus

axemanrio said:


> Contact EBMM - I'm guessing you can custom order a lefty version.


No way, I tried before (on a different non-ugly guitar model), and EBMM doesn't like to take custom orders for lefties. EBMM only offer standard options, and no real custom stuff.

After they came out with the Armada, I was just waiting for a JP neck-through...it would have been so simple. But we got the Majesty instead.


----------



## christheasian

if they release the left handed version, it better be called the ytse jam !


----------



## DanielC1996

decreebass said:


> The Majesty
> 
> I know it's aesthetics are getting a lot of hate, but I've already got mine ordered - I think it's brilliant and beautiful



Quick question where can I go about ordering a majesty i want to get one in the Arctic Dream finish it'll be my first time ordering from them and first time owning a musicman thanks


----------



## decreebass

DanielC1996 said:


> Quick question where can I go about ordering a majesty i want to get one in the Arctic Dream finish it'll be my first time ordering from them and first time owning a musicman thanks



I'm getting mine through a local EBMM dealer. He ordered it for me when he was at NAMM. You can contact Sweetwater too. I imagine they're gonna be pretty back-logged so you'd probably be safe ordering it today and you probably wouldn't even have to pay for it for a few months. Supposedly they won't be "out" until summer. Hopefully those of us that have ordered already will get ours sooner, but either way; c'est la vie.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I can't wait for you to get yours man, your NGD will be absolutely glorious.

Also, just sealed the deal on a new JP 7 Stringer!  It'll be here on friday!


----------



## decreebass

Jonathan20022 said:


> I can't wait for you to get yours man, your NGD will be absolutely glorious.



Hell yea brother! You better believe it. I got a friend with a really nice camera that I'm gonna borrow when the day comes - my iPhone isn't gonna cut it this time. I'm gonna try to write up a nice detailed written review and do a video review as well. The whole shebang. 



Jonathan20022 said:


> Also, just sealed the deal on a new JP 7 Stringer!  It'll be here on friday!



Awesome! If I don't see an NGD post from you by Sunday, I'm gonna come knocking on your door...  Care to give any teasers?


----------



## Jonathan20022

A professional camera is definitely going to be much better to use for that! I should use mine for my videos more haha, I'm so lazy I ended up using my iPhone camera for all my Youtube videos 

And you'll see it! Practicing the song I want to cover with it right now so I can just bang it out in one fell swoop!  And not this time  I don't think I can post any teasers without giving it away haha.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a few questions regarding ordering a JP-7-string:

1) When you buy a new one, are these ordered at MusicMan directly or through a dealer?

2) Are these semi-custom? i.e. you get to choose whether or not you want the piezo/you get to choose the color/choose whether or not you want a matching headstock/what PUs/PU-switching (coil split in middle position or not)/SS-frets or nickel frets, etc?


----------



## Given To Fly

Santuzzo said:


> I have a few questions regarding ordering a JP-7-string:
> 
> 1) When you buy a new one, are these ordered at MusicMan directly or through a dealer?
> 
> 2) Are these semi-custom? i.e. you get to choose whether or not you want the piezo/you get to choose the color/choose whether or not you want a matching headstock/what PUs/Pu-switching (coil split in middle position or not)?



1. Dealer

2. Options exist but its usually additive rather than subtractive. For example, I'm not sure if you can get a BFR without the piezo bridge, but you can pay more for a natural finish with a nice maple top. In other words, there is always the option to spend more money.

Lastly, I'm a fan of the Majesty and seeing as I ordered a brand new JPX7 3 years after it was released I doubt the Majesty is completely replacing the EBMM JP line. MM seems to keep most guitars in production once they are released.


----------



## Jonathan20022

You order via a Dealer, and Given To Fly put it very well.

The Standards are the most customizable ones, you can't customize the Anniversary Models unless they have color options on the Musicman Website.

And you can't strip down a BFR, it comes with all the features that it comes with stock. You can pick from the BFR colors, but that's it with those.

And Stainless Steel is the new standard with the line, all JP's come with them now.


----------



## Santuzzo

Given To Fly said:


> 1. Dealer
> 
> 2. Options exist but its usually additive rather than subtractive. For example, I'm not sure if you can get a BFR without the piezo bridge, but you can pay more for a natural finish with a nice maple top. In other words, there is always the option to spend more money.
> 
> Lastly, I'm a fan of the Majesty and seeing as I ordered a brand new JPX7 3 years after it was released I doubt the Majesty is completely replacing the EBMM JP line. MM seems to keep most guitars in production once they are released.





Jonathan20022 said:


> You order via a Dealer, and Given To Fly put it very well.
> 
> The Standards are the most customizable ones, you can't customize the Anniversary Models unless they have color options on the Musicman Website.
> 
> And you can't strip down a BFR, it comes with all the features that it comes with stock. You can pick from the BFR colors, but that's it with those.
> 
> And Stainless Steel is the new standard with the line, all JP's come with them now.



Thanks a lot, guys!

What is BFR? 

I saw this at a German dealer, but it does not say whether or not the frets are SS:
Music Man - John Petrucci 7 SBLK Piezo Sapphire Black, Case : Electric guitars

Can you guys tell what model this is exactly and whether or not it has SS frets?

Even though I can't really afford it at the moment, I got a serious GAS attack for a EBMM JP-7-string ...


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't believe that has the Stainless Frets, you can check by asking for the serial number and calling EBMM Customer Service, they can check for you. And BFR is what people describe the first Ball Family Reserve JP's as.

John Petrucci BFR

It has a Mahogany Neck/Rosewood Fretboard, Alder/Mahogany TB/Maple Top for the Body woods, shaped differently and the older BFR's had an inlay at the 12th Fret, whereas all new BFR's just have the letters engraved on the Neck Plate.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't believe that has the Stainless Frets, you can check by asking for the serial number and calling EBMM Customer Service, they can check for you. And BFR is what people describe the first Ball Family Reserve JP's as.
> 
> John Petrucci BFR
> 
> It has a Mahogany Neck/Rosewood Fretboard, Alder/Mahogany TB/Maple Top for the Body woods, shaped differently and the older BFR's had an inlay at the 12th Fret, whereas all new BFR's just have the letters engraved on the Neck Plate.



Thanks!

So, would you say the BFR guitars are in general better than non-BFR? Or are they just a bit more luxurious in terms of mainly cosmetic things?


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> Had to do the Arctic Dream  I've wanted that finish for a couple years now and I didn't end up getting it on my JP13 - I didn't wanna wait and/or pay the upcharge; so this is my chance. I LOVE that it's matte finish, too, which is the only thing that differentiates it from Mystic Dream.



JP13 only comes in silver and that sparkly green doesn't it?


----------



## decreebass

Svava said:


> JP13 only comes in silver and that sparkly green doesn't it?



They now have it in "cardinal red sparkle" Music Man JP13 7 - Cardinal Red Sparkle | Sweetwater.com but Dylan at Sweetwater said they could get me one in Mystic Dream if I was willing to pay the $300 or so upcharge and wait for it - probably would have taken months. But I jumped on one of the platinum silver ones instead - and while it's not my favorite color, I still love it. It feels like I'm playing a BMW or something


----------



## Jonathan20022

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So, would you say the BFR guitars are in general better than non-BFR? Or are they just a bit more luxurious in terms of mainly cosmetic things?



No, none of their instruments are lower quality from one another. The cheapest will play as nicely as the most expensive offering EBMM has, it's all the same people making these things. I have a completely unloaded JP6 coming in, and it'll play as nicely as the BFR that is coming alongside it. You just get different features, looks, and tonewoods with each model.

I'm a big fan of Basswood, so having at least one JP with a Basswood Body in the arsenal is a must have for me.



decreebass said:


> They now have it in "cardinal red sparkle" Music Man JP13 7 - Cardinal Red Sparkle | Sweetwater.com but Dylan at Sweetwater said they could get me one in Mystic Dream if I was willing to pay the $300 or so upcharge and wait for it - probably would have taken months. But I jumped on one of the platinum silver ones instead - and while it's not my favorite color, I still love it. It feels like I'm playing a BMW or something



Holy shit seriously? I would love to see a 13 in the Mystic Dream finish, I wonder if he was being serious about that lol.


----------



## Poho

I just picked up a JPX7 after christmas. I'm used to the regular old vanilla JP7, and so it took me a while to adapt to the differences. I wasn't expecting it to be really different, but it is. You can tell that it's the same brand, but it's on a whole new level. I was explaining it to some friends by saying that it's like I had driven Toyota Camrys my entire life, then I go and buy a Toyota supercar. Yeah I can tell it's a Toyota, but I have no idea how to drive it.

Amazing guitar though. Sturdy and sleek, sounds incredible.


----------



## vinniemallet

hahaha awesome description!



Poho said:


> I just picked up a JPX7 after christmas. I'm used to the regular old vanilla JP7, and so it took me a while to adapt to the differences. I wasn't expecting it to be really different, but it is. You can tell that it's the same brand, but it's on a whole new level. I was explaining it to some friends by saying that it's like I had driven Toyota Camrys my entire life, then I go and buy a Toyota supercar. Yeah I can tell it's a Toyota, but I have no idea how to drive it.
> 
> Amazing guitar though. Sturdy and sleek, sounds incredible.


----------



## Jonathan20022

NGD soon! 

This is the most immense and tight guitar I've ever plugged in, EVER.


----------



## Scrubface05

Hey guys!
I've been LOVING my JP since I got it..and the BKPs make it even meaner!
I did a cover recently with a friend using the JP, check it out!


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> NGD soon!
> 
> This is the most immense and tight guitar I've ever plugged in, EVER.



awesome! congrats!
Is this a new one with Illuminators in it?


----------



## vinniemallet

I must agree! I took off the liquifire/crunchlab and swapped for a aftermath set and it's a riff killer machine, I love the jp12!




Jonathan20022 said:


> NGD soon!
> 
> This is the most immense and tight guitar I've ever plugged in, EVER.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Santuzzo said:


> awesome! congrats!
> Is this a new one with Illuminators in it?



I'm going to stick some Illuminators in it soon because the Aftermaths are a bit too close to the strings for my liking. It's more to do with that and I don't want to route the JP12 to accommodate these pickups  The Aftermaths aren't bad but they're not my first choice either.

From what I gather the Illuminators will sound great in the JP12 though, so as soon as I get paid again I'll have those ordered!


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> They now have it in "cardinal red sparkle" Music Man JP13 7 - Cardinal Red Sparkle | Sweetwater.com but Dylan at Sweetwater said they could get me one in Mystic Dream if I was willing to pay the $300 or so upcharge and wait for it - probably would have taken months. But I jumped on one of the platinum silver ones instead - and while it's not my favorite color, I still love it. It feels like I'm playing a BMW or something



That would've got me off pretty hard >< Mystic dream jp13... well majesty is basically a mystic dream jp13 anyway xD (tonally anyway)


I had to jump on it in december though from GC because of the whole signed box thing.

My petrucci fangirlism strikes again


----------



## decreebass

Svava said:


> That would've got me off pretty hard >< Mystic dream jp13... well majesty is basically a mystic dream jp13 anyway xD (tonally anyway)
> 
> 
> I had to jump on it in december though from GC because of the whole signed box thing.
> 
> My petrucci fangirlism strikes again



Yea I nearly creamed myself when I read what all yours - wait for it - "came" with. I woulda jumped on that too. 

And yea; I basically see the Majesty as what my JP13 shoulda/coulda been. I figure it'll be a cross between the best of the JP13 with the neck-through that draws me to Carvin...


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> Yea I nearly creamed myself when I read what all yours - wait for it - "came" with. I woulda jumped on that too.
> 
> And yea; I basically see the Majesty as what my JP13 shoulda/coulda been. I figure it'll be a cross between the best of the JP13 with the neck-through that draws me to Carvin...




I see what u did thurr.....


The 13 is not a failure of a majesty though.

It is sort of a unique beast - It's larger for one and it has two jacks which will keep it in it's own little niche. 

For those who love JP shape and Majesty tone, we got dat 13.

Also short of buying a european sports car and putting strings on it, this is the closest we will ever get to playing an Audi or BMW xD

It looks f*cking incredible on stage.

I mean check this out




But that's to be expected - if we learned anything from the Majesty release it's that Coolness in reality = coolness in photos taken by music man x 26.7 



Majesty will be my next next purchase.

Next is an Axe ephex!


and yeah, sperm was produced once I found out I'd be gettin the box xD


----------



## Poho

Svava said:


> It looks f*cking incredible on stage.
> 
> I mean check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D




Yup. yup yup yup yup yup.


Alllll the yup


----------



## Santuzzo

I have another question to you guys:

do all the BFR models come with a painted neck? and without the 'arm-scoop' (for lack of a better term to call it)?

I like a non-painted maple neck better in terms of looks AND I'm really liking the arm-scoop, so would a regular/standard JP7 be my only option?


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> I have another question to you guys:
> 
> do all the BFR models come with a painted neck? and without the 'arm-scoop' (for lack of a better term to call it)?
> 
> I like a non-painted maple neck better in terms of looks AND I'm really liking the arm-scoop, so would a regular/standard JP7 be my only option?




Yes all of the BFR's have painted necks.

And yes, they all lack the arm-angle.

However, as someone who really hates painted necks, I still love the EBMM ones ><

I actually prefer the JP13 painted neck to my unfinished strat neck.... there's some magic they work man xD

Play one and see how you like it before you decide. 

But yeah that's the current state of affairs xD


----------



## Jonathan20022

There's some one offs like my Rosewood Neck BFR coming in. But the majority are painted neck and without the arm scoop.

Like Svava said, I've owned quite a few painted neck JP's and they play just great, there's nothing bad about them. The smooth polyester finish is great to the touch.


----------



## Santuzzo

Svava said:


> Yes all of the BFR's have painted necks.
> 
> And yes, they all lack the arm-angle.
> 
> However, as someone who really hates painted necks, I still love the EBMM ones ><
> 
> I actually prefer the JP13 painted neck to my unfinished strat neck.... there's some magic they work man xD
> 
> Play one and see how you like it before you decide.
> 
> But yeah that's the current state of affairs xD





Jonathan20022 said:


> There's some one offs like my Rosewood Neck BFR coming in. But the majority are painted neck and without the arm scoop.
> 
> Like Svava said, I've owned quite a few painted neck JP's and they play just great, there's nothing bad about them. The smooth polyester finish is great to the touch.



Thanks guys! 

I don't doubt the painted necks play nicely, but like I said, I prefer a non-painted neck mainly also in terms of looks.
But if I get a chance to try a JP7 with painted neck I definitely will do it!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm actually considering sanding down my JP12-7's neck a bit to at the very least satin-ize it. It's pretty easy to buff it back up to it's original gloss and it'll happen over the years of playing. What do you guys think? Should I give that a shot?

My students and friends who come over to jam and write music also love the way the unfinished Roasted Neck feels. I'm not going to say it feels better than the standard maple necks, but that kind of neck is incredibly smooth and easy to maneuver!

I can't wait for the 2 Rosewood Neck'd JP's to get here! The first should be here next week or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## Santuzzo

Last night I looked through every single page of this thread again to see all those awesome JP guitars....my GAS for a JP7 becomes unbearable....


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm actually considering sanding down my JP12-7's neck a bit to at the very least satin-ize it. It's pretty easy to buff it back up to it's original gloss and it'll happen over the years of playing. What do you guys think? Should I give that a shot?
> 
> My students and friends who come over to jam and write music also love the way the unfinished Roasted Neck feels. I'm not going to say it feels better than the standard maple necks, but that kind of neck is incredibly smooth and easy to maneuver!
> 
> I can't wait for the 2 Rosewood Neck'd JP's to get here! The first should be here next week or so if I remember correctly.



Rich bastard xD

My input is the same as most crusty guitar playing bastards would probably be - all change is the devil and you mustn't do it 

I get horrified to make mods to expensive guitars. It's like... if it was a $400 ibanez I'd say do what you want, drill it, sand it, do whatever (liken to a cheap prostitute) but since it's an EBMM you must respect it, cherish it for what it is and protect it with your life (like your wife and the mother of your children).

If you do do it though post pics because I am a pervert and I wanna see .


And congratz on the TWO new EBMM guitars. Oh the things I would put in my mouth to be in your shoes


----------



## Jonathan20022

I actually got quite a great deal on them both with Pete, hard to pass up haha. I was originally planning on grabbing a Koa JP7 w/Rosewood, but after Pete explained to me what the Koa sounds like I preferred going for something else. And with the leftover cash I ordered myself a second! Haha. Sold pretty much every guitar I had to afford it, but it's worth it.

I might give it a shot with some fine grit sandpaper, I've done it before on lower end gloss finished guitars. And thanks man haha, trust me I put these things to good use! lol


----------



## Furtive Glance

Would taking the gloss off affect tuning stability/structural/wood-strength etc.? 

I'd leave it as is, personally.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Removing the gloss doesn't, I'd imagine sanding it down so the wood grain was visible would had have some effect on those things for sure.

Just to clarify, I want to sand it so little that the Cherry Sugar Finish is still visible but the neck has a Matte/Satin feel to it. Not actually sand it down to the wood although that might look pretty neat!


----------



## fabriarockz

Scrubface05 said:


> Hey guys!
> I've been LOVING my JP since I got it..and the BKPs make it even meaner!


man those are covered BKP, it's the first time I see them installed on a JP7!
They look great!
Did you route the pickup cavities?



Furtive Glance said:


> Would taking the gloss off affect tuning stability/structural/wood-strength etc.?






Jonathan20022 said:


> I was originally planning on grabbing a Koa JP7 w/Rosewood, but after Pete explained to me what the Koa sounds like I preferred going for something else.


I'm absolutely curious as to what Pete had to say about a Koa JP7, would you mind elaborate more on that, please?

Mr. Norstorm stated his Koa JP7 as bright sounding...


Norstorm said:


> My fav is actually the koa model..
> Tight as hell, and a bright sound.





Norstorm said:


> Well.. The koa one sounds a little brighter, and harder.. That's all.. The rest is a "feel" I guess..
> I was particular impressed by the piezo sound on the koa one...
> But when it comes to clean electric, I guess the maple one would be my choice.
> But all around, they are both unique and great guitars, and I love them to death!





...and to end my post rightfully, more Majesty 7 




John Petrucci * DREAM THEATER di Grzegorz Chorus, su Flickr



John Petrucci * DREAM THEATER di Grzegorz Chorus, su Flickr



John Petrucci * DREAM THEATER di Grzegorz Chorus, su Flickr


----------



## fabriarockz

Guys, I'm trying to upgrade one of my standard JP7s with some different pickups, and that's the easy part...
I'd like to install a push-pull pot and turn it basically into a BFR wiring...

Did anyone ever swapped out the tone control of a JP7? I don't want to damage anything really, so I'd like to be extremely careful with this operation.
I tried to pull the tone knob but it refuses to move: is tight as hell to the pot head.

Did anyone did this before? HELP!!!!


----------



## Stemp Fester

> I tried to pull the tone knob but it refuses to move: is tight as hell to the pot head.



AFAIK there is a grub screw holding the knob onto the pot - you need to lift off the rubber surrounding the knob and the screw should then be accessible...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Stemp Fester said:


> AFAIK there is a grub screw holding the knob onto the pot - you need to lift off the rubber surrounding the knob and the screw should then be accessible...



Correct! I use a thin pick to ease out the rubber and lift it. Don't want to damage it! But yeah there is a screw under the rubber that you need to lift to actually get to.



fabriarockz said:


> I'm absolutely curious as to what Pete had to say about a Koa JP7, would you mind elaborate more on that, please?
> 
> Mr. Norstorm stated his Koa JP7 as bright sounding...



Hey dude! First off, let me say that it's not a bad guitar at ALL. The Koa models are very nice, and I've played a the 6 string variant a few times.

On it's own it's very similar to the BFR, just warmer and smoother in most regards. It's all Mahogany + a Koa Top, and as far as I remember it reflected that pretty well. It had a wonderful Les Paul kind of tone, just very fat and warm. It has the coil split like the BFRs, so when you split the center position it is pretty spanky and shimmery. But I would characterize it as bright.

Now when I called in, I planned on ordering one with a Rosewoood Neck which for the most part is on the warmer and less bright side of the scale. I was more worried of losing that nice attack that the BFR body woods combination offers for me on my JPX/JP12.

Pete basically told me that the combination would be insanely warm and the top end would be very much rounded in it's definition. And that led me to believe that it would more or less kill that punch and spank I love getting when I dig into the strings. Especially since it would be lacking the Ebony Fretboard, it would lose in the top end and overall brightness I think. He definitely urged me to give it a try, but I'm happy with the other option I went with, I think it was the safer bet in comparison. I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## vinniemallet

I'm considering swapping my jp12-7 for a BFR Koa? I'm doing right? I mean a normal koa with ebony fretboard. I love myjp12-7 but I'm playing so many rythms that the "15 flat radius or "17 maybe would be better. Also thoughs on the jp13?


----------



## lewstherin006

FYI guys I know this is somewhat common knowledge put if you are putting covered pickups or BareKnuckle picks, I know you will have to with the blackhawks, in a JP7 you will have to route the pickup cavity. The blackhawks will be higher than the neck. With covered pickups you will have to route the bottom of the cavity and the upper inside of the cavity. Im pretty sure you dont have to do this with the JP6.


----------



## Svava

vinniemallet said:


> I'm considering swapping my jp12-7 for a BFR Koa? I'm doing right? I mean a normal koa with ebony fretboard. I love myjp12-7 but I'm playing so many rythms that the "15 flat radius or "17 maybe would be better. Also thoughs on the jp13?



Hugely recommend the 13.

The radius, the pickups, boost, coil tap, everything works together to make it a really incredible and versatile instrument.

It's a pretty unique beast and I love it.

I've played most of 'em too.... it's just got summtin to it.

Also, as I've remarked previously, it looks like a german sports car.

xD


----------



## Jonathan20022

The uncovered Aftermaths are stupidly close to my strings on my JP12-7. Kind of annoying, but I've already ordered replacement pickups and these should be out of the guitar very soon. There's no way I'm routing this thing just to adjust pickup height.

The JP6 requires Routing downwards, especially if covered or else it'll be far too close to the strings. But covered pickups drop right in, the JP7's all need some sort of accommodation to fit in the cavity.



vinniemallet said:


> I'm considering swapping my jp12-7 for a BFR Koa? I'm doing right? I mean a normal koa with ebony fretboard. I love myjp12-7 but I'm playing so many rythms that the "15 flat radius or "17 maybe would be better. Also thoughs on the jp13?



As far as upgrading to a Koa or a 13, you should play them before making a move like that. They sound very different to a 12, and that's something you should consider if you're buying or trading without trying. Your JP12-7 has a 20" Radius, and along with the XI offers the flattest radius of the bunch, so going to 15/17" is actually rounder.


----------



## vinniemallet

Can it djent and break bones? I'm just unsecure about the rosewood fretboard since I love the ebony fretboard. Also I miss the 12th inlay (but that doesn't count for the sound) 



Svava said:


> Hugely recommend the 13.
> 
> The radius, the pickups, boost, coil tap, everything works together to make it a really incredible and versatile instrument.
> 
> It's a pretty unique beast and I love it.
> 
> I've played most of 'em too.... it's just got summtin to it.
> 
> Also, as I've remarked previously, it looks like a german sports car.
> 
> xD


----------



## vinniemallet

Ye its impossibru to test these guitars here in Portugal, not saying I don't love my jp12 but I might take take the advantage from 15 or 17 radius since I'm playing most of the rythm sections in my band, but I really love ebony fretboard, the feel is amazing so that's why I'm aiming the KOA BFR. Btw if you guys wanna see some EBMM's and my jp12 in action here it go:



Jonathan the aftermaths in my jp12 just fits fine, in yours its really close to the strings? but it affects your play ability? 



Jonathan20022 said:


> The uncovered Aftermaths are stupidly close to my strings on my JP12-7. Kind of annoying, but I've already ordered replacement pickups and these should be out of the guitar very soon. There's no way I'm routing this thing just to adjust pickup height.
> 
> The JP6 requires Routing downwards, especially if covered or else it'll be far too close to the strings. But covered pickups drop right in, the JP7's all need some sort of accommodation to fit in the cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as upgrading to a Koa or a 13, you should play them before making a move like that. They sound very different to a 12, and that's something you should consider if you're buying or trading without trying. Your JP12-7 has a 20" Radius, and along with the XI offers the flattest radius of the bunch, so going to 15/17" is actually rounder.


----------



## Scrubface05

fabriarockz said:


> man those are covered BKP, it's the first time I see them installed on a JP7!
> They look great!
> Did you route the pickup cavities?



Yep! I had to route it out a little bit to make them fit, but they sound incredible now! Having the split coil option with the piezo adds for some nice options as well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

vinniemallet said:


> Ye its impossibru to test these guitars here in Portugal, not saying I don't love my jp12 but I might take take the advantage from 15 or 17 radius since I'm playing most of the rythm sections in my band, but I really love ebony fretboard, the feel is amazing so that's why I'm aiming the KOA BFR. Btw if you guys wanna see some EBMM's and my jp12 in action here it go:
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan the aftermaths in my jp12 just fits fine, in yours its really close to the strings? but it affects your play ability?




Incredibly close, it doesn't affect playability but it does however cause my recordings to clip whenever I palm mute. I can turn down the input gain on my Axe FX 2, but it's annoying because I'll forget and record my other guitars with the input gain very low. But I don't really like their tone that much either, after playing the 6 and 7 string versions, they all seem to have this chewy aspect to them that I absolutely despise. So they've gotta go, I've ordered a set of White Illuminators to replace them after the recommendation of a friend.

And I wouldn't worry about the fretboard material, that's the only difference between the JP12/13 tonewood wise.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have yet another question about ordering a JP7:

if you order one of these, is there like a spec-sheet from MM where you can specify what options you want?

And: do you know if there is an option to get the locking tuners with chrome-tuning buttons as opposed to the pearl ones?
I think I would like chrome better than the pearl...


----------



## vinniemallet

Customizing options are only for sponsored artists, in this case all regular JP7's comes with pearl tuners except the Stealth Black model!



Santuzzo said:


> I have yet another question about ordering a JP7:
> 
> if you order one of these, is there like a spec-sheet from MM where you can specify what options you want?
> 
> And: do you know if there is an option to get the locking tuners with chrome-tuning buttons as opposed to the pearl ones?
> I think I would like chrome better than the pearl...


----------



## vinniemallet

Tastes are tastes haha I love my aftermath because the crunchlab was too dark and bassy, let me know how the illluminators sound in that guitar.



Jonathan20022 said:


> Incredibly close, it doesn't affect playability but it does however cause my recordings to clip whenever I palm mute. I can turn down the input gain on my Axe FX 2, but it's annoying because I'll forget and record my other guitars with the input gain very low. But I don't really like their tone that much either, after playing the 6 and 7 string versions, they all seem to have this chewy aspect to them that I absolutely despise. So they've gotta go, I've ordered a set of White Illuminators to replace them after the recommendation of a friend.
> 
> And I wouldn't worry about the fretboard material, that's the only difference between the JP12/13 tonewood wise.


----------



## Scrubface05

vinniemallet said:


> Tastes are tastes haha I love my aftermath because the crunchlab was too dark and bassy, let me know how the illluminators sound in that guitar.



If you get basswood, seriously try out the Juggernauts!


----------



## Overtone

Santuzzo, I've seen some ltd. edition JP BFRs with the roasted maple neck, unpainted. It has a gloss finish (which feels great). It seems like there are more of the 6's around than the 7's, but I did find a few 7's by googling "JP7 BFR roasted".


----------



## Misfit

Does anyone else feel like the "Ball Family Reserve" at the twelfth fret was really cool?


----------



## vinniemallet

Ye I miss that inlay so freaking bad




Misfit said:


> Does anyone else feel like the "Ball Family Reserve" at the twelfth fret was really cool?


----------



## Jonathan20022

vinniemallet said:


> Ye I miss that inlay so freaking bad



By the way, I saw your music video and I was wondering how you guys tuned? Your other guitarist looks like he's playing a JP6. Do you just use the top 6 strings on your JP12?

It was, but I don't really care if a BFR has it or not anymore. If I could have ordered the guitars I have with just the standard dot inlays or no inlays, I would have.

However, they should have left it as an option for custom orders. So you would get a reduced price or so if you didn't want it, but paid the regular BFR price if you wanted the inlay.

I also don't know if I posted this here, I very briefly owned a Roasted Neck BFR. Thing had some serious note clarity just like my PDN.


----------



## vinniemallet

Hey man thanks! Ye he basically didn't adapt himself to 7 strings, but he still wants to buy a JP7 or a JPXI-7 to try since he loves my jp12-7. We both tune in drop A, he does most of the leads in that single while I play the rythms sections, the next songs we both do leads, things work easily since each of us work in our thing adapting to our type of guitar, sometimes can look weird having 2 guitarists, one with 6 strings and other with 7 but it works just fine haha.

Well I don't care about the badge also, still an EBMM instrument but it was a beautiful inlay, anyway I wouldn't mind having a jp13 or a BFR without the inlay haha 

That roasted neck is awesome 



Jonathan20022 said:


> By the way, I saw your music video and I was wondering how you guys tuned? Your other guitarist looks like he's playing a JP6. Do you just use the top 6 strings on your JP12?
> 
> It was, but I don't really care if a BFR has it or not anymore. If I could have ordered the guitars I have with just the standard dot inlays or no inlays, I would have.
> 
> However, they should have left it as an option for custom orders. So you would get a reduced price or so if you didn't want it, but paid the regular BFR price if you wanted the inlay.
> 
> I also don't know if I posted this here, I very briefly owned a Roasted Neck BFR. Thing had some serious note clarity just like my PDN.


----------



## Santuzzo

vinniemallet said:


> Customizing options are only for sponsored artists, in this case all regular JP7's comes with pearl tuners except the Stealth Black model!



Thanks!
I guess replacing the tuner-knobs would be really easy and in-expensive to do myself if I buy one of these....


----------



## ghostred7

Can someone stroke my ignorance and explain to me what the differences are between the various JP 7 string models? I may be taking the dive, but one specific want is transparent black quilt, which i've only seen in the BFR 7.


----------



## christheasian




----------



## Jonathan20022

Figured Tops are for BFR Models only, not counting the Anniversary BFR's (X/XI/12/13).

The Standard JP6/7 are Basswood Bodied/Birdseye Maple Neck/Rosewood Fretboard Guitars. The Standards feature 24 "High Profile" Frets, a 15" Radius, Locking Schaller Tuners, 1 Vol/Tone/Piezo Vol* (Optional). Has a generous arm bevel on the front that feels so comfy to play on, really helps.

The Standards can be ordered with Petrucci Shield Inlays, a Piezo Unit, Matching Headstock, and the 12 colors listed on the EBMM website.

The BFR (Non Anniversary, the Figured Topped ones) feature a mixed tonewood body, Alder/Mahogany Tone Block/Figured Maple Top of choice (Flame/Quilt +$) and a Painted Mahogany Neck/Rosewood Fretboard. The Quilt has a slight upcharge and it has the same specs as the Standards. 24 High Profile Frets, Locking Schaller Tuners, 1 Vol/Tone/Piezo Vol, and a Push/Pull Coil Spit on the Tone (Available on all BFRs). The BFR's have a more traditional arm cut/bevel, still very comfy but more traditional.

The BFRs cannot be customized outside of available color options, meaning they come loaded with matching headstocks, Piezo, and Shield Inlays. They have 6 different colors on their website right now.

The Koa BFR is the most expensive of the lot, features an all Mahogany Guitar/Koa Top/Ebony Fretboard and a Painted Mahogany Neck. It has the same specs as the Standards. 24 High Profile Frets, Locking Schaller Tuners, 1 Vol/Tone/Piezo Vol, and a Push/Pull Coil Spit on the Tone 

Then the Anniversary Models were a bit of an overhaul. 
JPX
Chambered Alder/Mahogany Tone Block/Maple Top
Mahogany Neck/Ebony Fretboard/24 Jumbo Frets/15" Radius

Just a quick note, all of the JP's up until now have the same exact neck profile. So from the Standard/BFR/JPX they will all feature that same neck profile.

JPXI
Alder/Mahogany Tone Block/Maple Top
Mahogany Neck/Ebony Fretboard/24 Medium Jumbo Frets/20" Radius
New Absurdly thin neck profile. Noticeably thinner than prior models.

JP12
Basswood/Mahogany Tone Block/Maple Top
Mahogany Neck/Ebony Fretboard/24 Medium Jumbo Frets/20" Radius
Virtually the same as the JPXI, the only change being the finish and Basswood instead of Alder as a part of the body. Same Neck Profile as the JPXI, my old JP12 actually measured at 14mm at the 1st Fret, which was astonishing.

JP13
Basswood/Mahogany Tone Block/Maple Top
Mahogany Neck/Rosewood Fretboard/24 Medium Jumbo Frets/17" Radius
New Neck Profile, not very different from the XI/12 but feels slightly less flat. Also has a Boost wired into the Volume Knob in the form of a Push/Push knob, Push/Push Coil Split on the Tone Knob.

Hope that helped a bit! The differences between the models are pretty subtle but enough to make you lean towards a specific model once you try them all.


----------



## decreebass

Thanks Jonathan - honestly, even with my second EBMM JP guitar on the way, I had no idea of all that information! Looks like I need one of each now; although seems like the JP12 is most what I'm looking for... We'll let the honeymoon period of the Majesty wear off first ...once it starts lol


----------



## ghostred7

Jonathan20022 said:


> Hope that helped a bit! The differences between the models are pretty subtle but enough to make you lean towards a specific model once you try them all.


Great info, thanks! I need to sell some stuff if I can find that thing anywhere. I've seen similar in the Sterling series, but not in 7.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

so who all ordered jps with rosewood necks and has anyone seen theirs yet?


----------



## vinniemallet

Make sure you like "20 radius when you're going to the jp12, in my opinion it's awesome for solos, not so great for ryhtms.. but still a kick ass guitar. the tone is awesome.



decreebass said:


> Thanks Jonathan - honestly, even with my second EBMM JP guitar on the way, I had no idea of all that information! Looks like I need one of each now; although seems like the JP12 is most what I'm looking for... We'll let the honeymoon period of the Majesty wear off first ...once it starts lol


----------



## Jonathan20022

decreebass said:


> Thanks Jonathan - honestly, even with my second EBMM JP guitar on the way, I had no idea of all that information! Looks like I need one of each now; although seems like the JP12 is most what I'm looking for... We'll let the honeymoon period of the Majesty wear off first ...once it starts lol



No worries dude! The JP12 is very cool sounding, I honestly love it. I missed having a single 20" radius in the herd. But like Vinnie said the 20" radius is pretty flat, it just depends on how you'll mesh with it. The finish and the ebony board are absolutely gorgeous though 



ghostred7 said:


> Great info, thanks! I need to sell some stuff if I can find that thing anywhere. I've seen similar in the Sterling series, but not in 7.



No worries dude! You can always order through Pete Dubaldo, I ordered my two incoming ones through him in November and it was flawless. He cut me a great deal on them both!

Speaking of which, I got photos of my first Rosewood Neck'd JP. Not a 7, so you'll have to excuse me  the 7 String is underway and should be here the week after the next!






This badboy arrives next week for me


----------



## decreebass

This is a little tip for anyone with a JP13 (all two of you lol) - I don't know if the other JPs are like this, but I noticed that no matter what you play, the springs vibrate a little creating just a slight touch of noise/reverb/etc... Mine happens to vibrate almost at a perfect B, so I had to do something about it. SO, I just slipped a little piece of foam under it and the ringing is gone.






I'm not sure how the ringing affects the tone, but I imagine it would interfere ever-so-slightly with palm-muted open Bs at the very least and hampering sustain of upper notes at most. I don't really ever use the trem so the possibility of springs chewing up the foam is not really an issue, but if you do, I'd recommend using something that won't get caught in the springs - though, chances are even the foam wouldn't be an issue.

Anyway, do with this info what you will


----------



## christheasian

decreebass said:


> This is a little tip for anyone with a JP13 (all two of you lol) - I don't know if the other JPs are like this, but I noticed that no matter what you play, the springs vibrate a little creating just a slight touch of noise/reverb/etc... Mine happens to vibrate almost at a perfect B, so I had to do something about it. SO, I just slipped a little piece of foam under it and the ringing is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the ringing affects the tone, but I imagine it would interfere ever-so-slightly with palm-muted open Bs at the very least and hampering sustain of upper notes at most. I don't really ever use the trem so the possibility of springs chewing up the foam is not really an issue, but if you do, I'd recommend using something that won't get caught in the springs - though, chances are even the foam wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Anyway, do with this info what you will



My cavity looks like this, as well. I have a bigger piece of foam in there and a small piece of gaff tape on the springs. I also have to do it at the nut. (can't really complain about having a resonate guitar tho...) hahah


----------



## Svava

After having my Ibanez Edge Trem the JP's all seem really quiet and nice.
xD

The edge in my S was really noisy.

But we'll see. Maybe after a while I'll notice it... Thanks for the idea for this fix though xD

Also I been watching ur UglyBunny channel. I saw dat odd time signature riff....


----------



## Jonathan20022

I do that to all my JP's, the resonance is alright for everything but Hi-Gain for me. Also tape each spring a bit to secure them, there are noiseless springs available but that costs more money of course 

Checked out your channel Decree! Killer sounds out of that JP13 man!


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> I do that to all my JP's, the resonance is alright for everything but Hi-Gain for me. Also tape each spring a bit to secure them, there are noiseless springs available but that costs more money of course
> 
> Checked out your channel Decree! Killer sounds out of that JP13 man!



Does doing that decrease the feeling of vibration/resonance through the guitar?

That's one of my favorite things about the JP, it feels alive in your hands xD


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not at all! The springs play a note when you make them resonate, very apparent when playing the low strings and really digging in. But no it doesn't kill all the resonance, it just cuts down on spring noise!


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not at all! The springs play a note when you make them resonate, very apparent when playing the low strings and really digging in. But no it doesn't kill all the resonance, it just cuts down on spring noise!



Doesn't affect the trem at all? EBMM trems have magical flutters after all xD Don't wanna mess wit dat....


May be a good fix though....

As someone who is such a screaming DT fangirl that I might've considered getting a majesty symbol tattooed on my sphincter I am embarrassed not to know this but....

Does JP have anything going on to dampen that sound or does he not mind it?


----------



## decreebass

Oooh I didn't consider the flutter... I'll play with it a little and report back. Don't wanna lose that - that's the only thing I DO use my trem for lol.

And yea, I LOVE me some odd time signatures. That's what originally drew me to DT, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Hanson... No wait, not that last one - although it would be nice if they would write some odd time siggy stuff once in a while


----------



## decreebass

Svava said:


> I might've considered getting a majesty symbol tattooed on my sphincter...



Like THIS?!?!?! How'd THAT get there?!?!? Not my brown eye, but good enough 






My first ink 13 years ago  ... Could use a touch-up like nobody's business haha


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> Like THIS?!?!?! How'd THAT get there?!?!? Not my brown eye, but good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ink 13 years ago  ... Could use a touch-up like nobody's business haha



I don't usually like tattoos but as a disciple of the church of St. Petrucci I approve of this.


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> Oooh I didn't consider the flutter... I'll play with it a little and report back. Don't wanna lose that - that's the only thing I DO use my trem for lol.
> 
> And yea, I LOVE me some odd time signatures. That's what originally drew me to DT, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Hanson... No wait, not that last one - although it would be nice if they would write some odd time siggy stuff once in a while



Please do- that flutter is sex on toast xD


----------



## lewstherin006

I posted this in the pickups section but I wanted to share my experience with you guys.


If you ever want to put Bare Knuckle blackhawks in a JP7, you will have to route the pickup cavity if you want to be able to move the pickup up and down. Yes you can sand where the feet touch in the cavity, but it will be a muddy mess. I did have these blackhawks in my Sterling JP70, which has a deep cavity, which means no routing.


The first tech I brought it to had no experience with wood and wasnt comfortable touching it. So in a round about way he had it for a month with no work done. 

The second tech I bought it to is an actual Luther so he was able to route the cavity. He said it was some work, but he did an excellent job. I dont have any scratches on the body. I have a little chip on the inside of the pickup cavity close to the top, but I put black finger nail polish on it so help seal it.

Overall even though I didnt have my guitar for almost 2 months, im happy with the blackhawks. They sound really awesome.


----------



## decreebass

@lewstherin006 - would you say you'd do it all over again if you knew how long it was gonna take and what it all costs? I believe the pups are good - but are they THAT good, that you'd go through it again? I know it's a bit weird, trying to place a value on tone, but that's probably the main reason I've never changed a single pup in a guitar ever unless the pup was OBVIOUSLY horrible (rusted, abnormally low output, receives radio stations...). 

If you go from one awesome pickup to another, how do you a) decide what you don't like about a particular pup and (b) figure out which pup will fix that without creating shortcomings of its own? That's probably the main thing about this entire site that goes over my head - all these people changing pickups lol. Anyway, just curious about your thoughts - AND, if you've got it, I'd love to hear a before/after sound clip highlighting what sucked about the DiMarzios and is now remedied by the BKPs - thanks!


----------



## charlessalvacion

Hi guys,

For those of you with JP7's, how does the trem/floating bridge perform? Anyone tried swapping the studs? If ever where do you get them? 

And is there any difference between the trem on the Sterling JP70 & the EBMM JP7's?

I asked because I am considering getting a Sterling JP70 or a EBMM JP7 (if budget permits) someday. hehe Thanks!


----------



## vinniemallet

It's the best floating trem in my opinion, you can put strings like a fixed bridge but the bridge is floating... it's awesome, the tune lockers give the guitar awesome tuning stability, you can't go wrong in my opinion.

JP7 is way better than the JP70, not saying the JP70 is bad but JP7 is another level guitar, if you have budget go for that.

Cheers




charlessalvacion said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For those of you with JP7's, how does the trem/floating bridge perform? Anyone tried swapping the studs? If ever where do you get them?
> 
> And is there any difference between the trem on the Sterling JP70 & the EBMM JP7's?
> 
> I asked because I am considering getting a Sterling JP70 or a EBMM JP7 (if budget permits) someday. hehe Thanks!


----------



## lewstherin006

I would do it all over again if I had too. I would have taken it to someone who knows wood work first though. I dont have before and after clips but im working on a JP70 vs JP7 video. I always change the pickups on my guitars because I know what tone I like. The blackhawks are miles better than the 7 string CL/LF IMO. Now the 6 string CL/LF are pretty awessome. I havent tried john's new pickups but I hear they are good. I just dont understand why EBMM doesnt just doesnt make the cavity normal. It is aggravating. 






decreebass said:


> @lewstherin006 - would you say you'd do it all over again if you knew how long it was gonna take and what it all costs? I believe the pups are good - but are they THAT good, that you'd go through it again? I know it's a bit weird, trying to place a value on tone, but that's probably the main reason I've never changed a single pup in a guitar ever unless the pup was OBVIOUSLY horrible (rusted, abnormally low output, receives radio stations...).
> 
> 
> 
> If you go from one awesome pickup to another, how do you a) decide what you don't like about a particular pup and (b) figure out which pup will fix that without creating shortcomings of its own? That's probably the main thing about this entire site that goes over my head - all these people changing pickups lol. Anyway, just curious about your thoughts - AND, if you've got it, I'd love to hear a before/after sound clip highlighting what sucked about the DiMarzios and is now remedied by the BKPs - thanks!







The trem on a JP7 is a lot better than the JP70. The JP7 has a brass block and the bridge feels awesome. Now for the JP70 is a great guitar for the money. If you can afford a unload JP7 I would get that.




charlessalvacion said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For those of you with JP7's, how does the trem/floating bridge perform? Anyone tried swapping the studs? If ever where do you get them?
> 
> And is there any difference between the trem on the Sterling JP70 & the EBMM JP7's?
> 
> I asked because I am considering getting a Sterling JP70 or a EBMM JP7 (if budget permits) someday. hehe Thanks!


----------



## vinniemallet

Some outdoor pics of my jp12-7 













/\ even the dog is admiring haha


----------



## maxdt

JP12-7 Cool flamethrower!!!


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a question to owners of any JP-7-string model:

would you guys recommend getting a JP7 with or without the piezo system?
I have never had a guitar with a piezo, so I don't think I need it, but I could well imagine this could be something that once I tried it I might be happy having that option?
What do you guys use the piezo for?

Until recently I did not even know that the JP7s can be ordered without it....


----------



## vinniemallet

Yes you can order without piezo and with/without shield inlays and with un/matching headstock. About the piezo I almost never uses mine, sounds beatiful it's true, it sounds like an acoustic guitar but I'm not that type of guy playing a lot of beatiful things and clean things, this is a personal question, do you play that kind of stuff? if you do then yes get piezo if you don't maybe you won't need. Note that all BFR and anniversary edition come always with piezo.




Santuzzo said:


> I have a question to owners of any JP-7-stirng model:
> 
> would you guys recommend getting a JP7 with or without the piezo system?
> I have never had a guitar with a piezo, so I don't think I need it, but I could well imagine this could be something that once I tried it I might be happy having that option?
> What do you guys use the piezo for?
> 
> Until recently I did not even know that the JP7s can be ordered without it....


----------



## Santuzzo

vinniemallet said:


> Yes you can order without piezo and with/without shield inlays and with un/matching headstock. About the piezo I almost never uses mine, sounds beatiful it's true, it sounds like an acoustic guitar but I'm not that type of guy playing a lot of beatiful things and clean things, this is a personal question, do you play that kind of stuff? if you do then yes get piezo if you don't maybe you won't need. Note that all BFR and anniversary edition come always with piezo.



Thanks for the info! 
Yes, I think I will use clean sounds a lot, but I'm not sure if I would need the piezo.
What about the shield inlays? Is that referring to the JP-logo inlay at the 1st fret? what is the alternative to the shield inlays, would that be just normal dots?
I think I might even prefer regular dots.


----------



## vinniemallet

Ye or you get the shield inlays or regular dots, shield inlays is an upcharge. Well pieze makes the guitar sound like an acoustic guitar, if you dig or play things in that way I think you might want to have piezo in your guitar, it's all personal preference 



Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Yes, I think I will use clean sounds a lot, but I'm not sure if I would need the piezo.
> What about the shield inlays? Is that referring to the JP-logo inlay at the 1st fret? what is the alternative to the shield inlays, would that be just normal dots?
> I think I might even prefer regular dots.


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> I have a question to owners of any JP-7-stirng model:
> 
> would you guys recommend getting a JP7 with or without the piezo system?
> I have never had a guitar with a piezo, so I don't think I need it, but I could well imagine this could be something that once I tried it I might be happy having that option?
> What do you guys use the piezo for?
> 
> Until recently I did not even know that the JP7s can be ordered without it....



Piezo makes a really beautiful clean/acoustic tone. I didn't know what it was till I played a JP but now I absolutely love it- I'd say get it if you can afford it. It may inspire you xD


----------



## Santuzzo

Svava said:


> Piezo makes a really beautiful clean/acoustic tone. I didn't know what it was till I played a JP but now I absolutely love it- I'd say get it if you can afford it. It may inspire you xD



Thanks!
Yes, I guess it's probably better to have the option. 
I think I read it can be mixed with the normal PUs as well, which might be very interesting.
I'd definitely want a matching headstock, probably/maybe also the piezo, but could care less about the shield inlays.


----------



## decreebass

Yea - the piezo/mag blend for the clean sound is to die for. You'll regret it if you don't get it. And I personally LOVE the shield inlays. I think the tiny dots make the otherwise very upscale-looking guitar look cheap. My local music store got a 6-string JP in recently. It's a Mystic Dream finish but the rosewood looks dry and the neck feels unfinished - then it's got the dots to boot. Great guitar, the neck just looks and feels cheap.


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> Yea - the piezo/mag blend for the clean sound is to die for. You'll regret it if you don't get it. And I personally LOVE the shield inlays. I think the tiny dots make the otherwise very upscale-looking guitar look cheap. My local music store got a 6-string JP in recently. It's a Mystic Dream finish but the rosewood looks dry and the neck feels unfinished - then it's got the dots to boot. Great guitar, the neck just looks and feels cheap.



I hate dots ><

I know they're supposed to be like the standard inlay for guitars but... They just look really bleagh.... 


Fretboard is what I'm looking at pretty much of the time when I'm playing... I'd like there to be summat interesting there!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I actually don't mind the dot inlays, I ordered the Rosewood 6 string without them not because of cost but more because I wanted it to be more more like my own instrument rather than a signature. Also why I like my PDN JP6 a ton, I don't really care if they come with or without the inlays, but if I could order the ones I have without I would have. Either way it's Playability, Tone, THEN Aesthetics for me whenever I look into guitars. Thankfully Musicmans all play great. 

The Piezo is nice to have also, I use it quite often myself in quite a few applications.


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> I actually don't mind the dot inlays, I ordered the Rosewood 6 string without them not because of cost but more because I wanted it to be more more like my own instrument rather than a signature. Also why I like my PDN JP6 a ton, I don't really care if they come with or without the inlays, but if I could order the ones I have without I would have. Either way it's Playability, Tone, THEN Aesthetics for me whenever I look into guitars. Thankfully Musicmans all play great.
> 
> The Piezo is nice to have also, I use it quite often myself in quite a few applications.



Have you tried using the Piezo for AAL type tapping sounds?

I find that the way the pickup works just lends itself to tapping- and with tactical blending with the knobs you can get really- REALLY articulate sounds.

I was wondering if anyone else had tried using the Piezo like that yet xD


----------



## Santuzzo

another question about the piezo system:

the piezo system works with a battery, so if it's not used and you removed the battery, the regular pick-ups will still work, right? they don't depend on the battery, correct?


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Santuzzo said:


> another question about the piezo system:
> 
> the piezo system works with a battery, so if it's not used and you removed the battery, the regular pick-ups will still work, right? they don't depend on the battery, correct?



That actually depends on which jack you're using. 

Assuming you're using a single cable from the guitar:

If you use the Mono/Piezo jack, the signal is dependent on the battery, and if you take it out, you will get no output, even when on the magnetic position of the toggle. 

If you use the Stereo/Magnetic jack, the magnetic signal will work with or without a battery, but, you have no access to the piezo sounds. If you flip to the piezo position on the toggle, you will have no signal.


----------



## decreebass

Just FYI - that foam piece I put in the back cavity to quiet the springs doesn't affect the world-famous whammy "JP flutter"  So foam away!


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> Just FYI - that foam piece I put in the back cavity to quiet the springs doesn't affect the world-famous whammy "JP flutter"  So foam away!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Never tried using that for the Piezo but that sounds like a good idea! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Never tried using that for the Piezo but that sounds like a good idea! I'll give it a shot!



Let me know how that goes- I've only been able to try that on the JP's at GC cause mine hasn't come in yet and I'm interested in how it'll work through a properly-configured setup.


----------



## andyjanson

Hey guys, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on a JPXI 7 - thing is, I live in the UK and these things are uncommon and expensive - £2799 at Andertons ($4657 according to google). Question is, is it worth that much? A lot of people really rave about these, and I'm still tempted despite the massively inflated price - are they really that good?


----------



## Svava

andyjanson said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on a JPXI 7 - thing is, I live in the UK and these things are uncommon and expensive - £2799 at Andertons ($4657 according to google). Question is, is it worth that much? A lot of people really rave about these, and I'm still tempted despite the massively inflated price - are they really that good?



Well you're in Europe. For 1k more than that you can get a GNG and for similar pricing you can go with Mayones or Skervesen or some other European maker (If I lived in Europe I would do disgusting, sick things for a GNG). 


But having played the JPXI 7 I can tell you it's worth every penny to me.

I was at GC once and I met a guy who was there comparing a blackmachine to some EBMM's.

Got to hold it n such...

To me a blackmachine is a sidegrade to a JP model.

One isn't "better" than the other, just different. And since the JP's are production models that's really effing impressive.

If you have the cash for it, I would with all confidence say get one- you won't be sorry.

....

Obviously though I'm a screaming JP lunatic and I am addicted to his tone so the magic may be amped a little to me- but yeah get the guitar!


----------



## lewstherin006

andyjanson said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on a JPXI 7 - thing is, I live in the UK and these things are uncommon and expensive - £2799 at Andertons ($4657 according to google). Question is, is it worth that much? A lot of people really rave about these, and I'm still tempted despite the massively inflated price - are they really that good?



I love my JP7, but for that price you could get a decked out Polish custom (blackcat, skervensen, mayones) and still have money left. If you can find a good deal on one used then I say do it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Absolutely agreed, I would look on the second hand market for a JP7 of any sort over there. That's pretty expensive!

It is a wonderful guitar though I have to say, I've owned one and it was just incredible.


----------



## lewstherin006

Jonathan20022 said:


> Absolutely agreed, I would look on the second hand market for a JP7 of any sort over there. That's pretty expensive!
> 
> It is a wonderful guitar though I have to say, I've owned one and it was just incredible.



Wait you only had one jp7? One???


----------



## Jonathan20022

I've technically never had a JP7!  haha

I meant like I've had a JPXI-7!


----------



## vinniemallet

Dude I'm from Europe also and I love EBMM's till death but for 4600 usd no don't buy it, not saying they don't worth it because they're fabulous guitars but for that price you can buy one in US ship to some parent or friend living there and he ships to UK, you pay customs and still gonna be cheaper (keep in mind you won't have EBMM guarantee for doing that). Some people suggested you Mayones or Skervesen but keep in mind they're totally different guitars, I never played a guitar with the feel of an EBMM, maybe KxK is closer because of the neck profile (which was really thin). 




andyjanson said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on a JPXI 7 - thing is, I live in the UK and these things are uncommon and expensive - £2799 at Andertons ($4657 according to google). Question is, is it worth that much? A lot of people really rave about these, and I'm still tempted despite the massively inflated price - are they really that good?


----------



## fabriarockz

guys I need your help...

I for the love of god  can't figure out what neck pickup is featured on my JP7 Standard Candy Red.
Knowing there's a D Sonic in the bridge, maybe some of you are a bit more aware of JP pickups progression history...

here's a picture of back plate





I already tried to google the BH7N1BKL model code thing with no results whatsoever. The internet is not aware of this pickups at all.


----------



## Given To Fly

I have to agree, don't spent $4600 on a new JPXI 7. Although, I would certainly spend $4600 on a JPXI 7 well before I spent it on a Gibson, Fender or PRS. You know your guitar market better than I would but I'm assuming $4000+ price tags are common on those brands. They are here in the U.S!


----------



## The Rastatute

Hey guys Im planning to save for either a jpx 7 or a jp12 7 and I can not decide. Which models are yalls favorites


----------



## Jonathan20022

The JPX7 is my favorite of the X/XI/12 lot, it definitely inspires me the most out of the ones I have. The JP12 has a pretty crushing rhythm tone, and I've been recording rhythm sounds using it quite a bit, but it does have Aftermaths in it. So I couldn't tell you if the tone is being affected more by the pickups than the woods, the 6 string with stock pickups had a pretty awesome lead tone.



It was relatively balanced and warm, but for me the JPX has such a great all around tone for everything I do on it. Rhythms are still pretty crushing, but leads and cleans shine the most.



Not the best examples, I'll try and record a direct clip on the same patch with them both tonight so you can hear the difference a bit better.


----------



## Santuzzo

Do mot of you guys prefer the newer JP7-string guitars over the JP7?
What exactly is it you like more about the newer ones? (JPX, JPXI, BFR, etc).

Reason I'm asking is: I'm very interested in a JP7. I have never played any of the MusicMans, but simply in terms of looks, I prefer the JP7 due to the arm-scoop and the un-finished maple neck.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Good LORD have mercy!


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Good LORD have mercy!


----------



## vinniemallet

There's tons of topics talking about that and you can see full specs on the music man website, but basically:

JPX (purple finish, "15 radius fretboard, alder body with mahogany toneblock, chambered body, 5 way switch pickup, ebony fretboard) : very versatile, awesome for cleans and leads.

JPXI (black onyx finish, "20 radius flat fretboard, ultra thin neck, alder body with mahogany toneblock, 3 way switch, ebony fretboard) - crushing rhythm tone guitar, very tight and precise.

JP12 (red cherry finish, "20 flat radius, ultra thin neck, basswood body with mahogany toneblock, 3 way switch, ebony fretboard) - the difference bteween the JPXI it's just the basswood, the jp12 feels better on leads but also tight on rythms.

JP13 (same as JP12 except for the "17 radius and rosewood fretboard and illuminator pickups) - no opinion never played.

BFR (a lot of finishes, "15 radius, alder body with mahogany toneblock, rosewood fretboard) ps: The Koa model have full mahogany body with koa top and ebony fretboard - awesome guitars, neck profile is the same on JP7's and JPX. Koa is for rich boys only hahaha.

JP6/Jp7 normal (unfinished maple neck, rosewood fretboard, basswood body, "15 radius) - sick guitars, they feel like an expensive guitar (maybe because they are? XD) I love the feel of the unfinished neck and their body shape is one of the most comforts ever, but the tone in my opinion isn't rich like my jp12, anyway still a crushing machine (my other guitarist uses a standard jp6) and I still would love to have one in my arsenal.

Please note: the difference between those models are really small, it doesn't matter which one you play all of them gonna sound sick, good for leads and for rhythm, wanna my opinion? Think about your past guitars and wood combinations, choose what you prefer including the finish and be happy, any JP will make you happy because every model have a sick attention to detail and are made just like custom guitars. Every music man instrument have a sick customer support which any problem they will take care of you. We're talking about a 2k+ instrument from a great based company so don't worry you gonna be happy anyway!

Good luck!



Santuzzo said:


> Do mot of you guys prefer the newer JP7-string guitars over the JP7?
> What exactly is it you like more about the newer ones? (JPX, JPXI, BFR, etc).
> 
> Reason I'm asking is: I'm very interested in a JP7. I have never played any of the MusicMans, but simply in terms of looks, I prefer the JP7 due to the arm-scoop and the un-finished maple neck.


----------



## Santuzzo

Thank you, VinnieMallet! I appreciate your input.

I just saw a JP7 offered by a German dealer with mahagony body, Pao Ferro fretboard and a roasted maple neck....holy cow!
I don't know much about Pao Ferro, though, so I don't know if that would be preferable over rosewood.....


----------



## marshallH

Oh boy, just when I thought I was done with GAS.


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> Thank you, VinnieMallet! I appreciate your input.
> 
> I just saw a JP7 offered by a German dealer with mahagony body, Pao Ferro fretboard and a roasted maple neck....holy cow!
> I don't know much about Pao Ferro, though, so I don't know if that would be preferable over rosewood.....



BUY IT [email protected]$#[email protected]#@

I've never seen one in that spec even holy crap!!!!!

Pau Ferro Tone Wood for Suhr® Guitars

I would kill most people that I know to get a JP with a PF fretboard -,-


----------



## Santuzzo

here is a link to the JP7 with Pao Ferro fretboard, I love the finish, too, looks amazing:

Music Man USA John Petrucci JP7 PDN Honey Roasted - piezo at ProMusicTools.com


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> here is a link to the JP7 with Pao Ferro fretboard, I love the finish, too, looks amazing:
> 
> Music Man USA John Petrucci JP7 PDN Honey Roasted - piezo at ProMusicTools.com



How the tables have turned -,-


If you can afford that and you're not buying it there are things wrong with your brain ><

Buy it ><

Buy it and makes videos of it for me to take into my closet on those long quiet Sunday afternoons....


----------



## Santuzzo

Svava said:


> How the tables have turned -,-
> 
> 
> If you can afford that and you're not buying it there are things wrong with your brain ><
> 
> Buy it ><
> 
> Buy it and makes videos of it for me to take into my closet on those long quiet Sunday afternoons....



Dude, it costs almost 3000 EUR which is about 4100 USD!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Svava said:


> BUY IT [email protected]$#[email protected]#@
> 
> I've never seen one in that spec even holy crap!!!!!
> 
> Pau Ferro Tone Wood for Suhr® Guitars
> 
> I would kill most people that I know to get a JP with a PF fretboard -,-



EBMM JP6 PDN Honey Roasted (Final Pics) - a set on Flickr

I own that beast in a 6, the thing is perfect. 

I'm so glad I found it too, I was going to order one when they did the PDN run back in 2012, but I didn't have the cash at the time. Found an owner and swapped my other JP for it. Haven't looked back since


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> EBMM JP6 PDN Honey Roasted (Final Pics) - a set on Flickr
> 
> I own that beast in a 6, the thing is perfect.
> 
> I'm so glad I found it too, I was going to order one when they did the PDN run back in 2012, but I didn't have the cash at the time. Found an owner and swapped my other JP for it. Haven't looked back since



damn, that looks awesome!
This is not helping my GAS....

How does the sound of the mahagony body, roasted maple neck and Pao Ferro fretboard compare to the standard JP with basswood body, maple neck and rosewood fretboard?
Is there a noticeable difference?

This is also very, very cool:
http://www.promusictools.com/music-...piezo.html?___store=de_en&___from_store=de_de

and THIS....OMFG:
http://www.promusictools.com/music-man-usa-jp7-bfr-pdn-honey-roasted-piezo.html#


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> damn, that looks awesome!
> This is not helping my GAS....
> 
> How does the sound of the mahagony body, roasted maple neck and Pao Ferro fretboard compare to the standard JP with basswood body, maple neck and rosewood fretboard?
> Is there a noticeable difference?
> 
> This is also very, very cool:
> Music Man USA John Petrucci JP7 Dargie Delight II - piezo MH at ProMusicTools.com
> 
> and THIS....OMFG:
> Music Man USA John Petrucci JP7 BFR PDN Honey Roasted bei ProMusicTools.com



Tone Woods for Suhr® Custom Guitars

That will explain it better than I can.

But the short answer is that it'll be tighter and brighter and the cleans might be a bit more popping.


----------



## vinniemallet

Just don't buy it from protools, for 3k you can pay a trip to miami, drink beers and order a musicman and you'll still have cash left XD


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's well balanced, lovely tone. More clarity from the roasted neck and the Pau Ferro reacts like Rosewood with the slick non porous feel of Ebony. The Basswood bodied ones are far lighter of course, but weight is the last thing I think about when picking a guitar to play lol.

It sounds pretty awesome, if I were you I'd sell the JP70's and get that JP7.


----------



## Santuzzo

vinniemallet said:


> Just don't buy it from protools, for 3k you can pay a trip to miami, drink beers and order a musicman and you'll still have cash left XD



Yeah, buying it in the US might make more sense, and will most likely be much cheaper, EVEN after declaring it and paying import taxes.
I actually go to the US quite often...so I might have to think about it...but first start saving up money...



Jonathan20022 said:


> It's well balanced, lovely tone. More clarity from the roasted neck and the Pau Ferro reacts like Rosewood with the slick non porous feel of Ebony. The Basswood bodied ones are far lighter of course, but weight is the last thing I think about when picking a guitar to play lol.
> 
> It sounds pretty awesome, if I were you I'd sell the JP70's and get that JP7.



Thanks!
Man, I had never thought I'd be GASing so hard for an EBMM JP7, and when I bought those JP70s (I do love them, I have to admit, but I have no doubt that a JP7 will be a completely different league) I thought I'd be fine with a Sterling and would not ever want a EBMM JP7......and now look what GAS has done to me....LOL


----------



## Jonathan20022




----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


>



Omg...

The top horn...

ITS NOT A GUITAR ITS A DAEDRA!!!!

ITS MIND CONTROLLING THE MEMBERS OF DREAM THEATER AND SOON WE WILL ALL BE BOUND TO PLAY ONLY MAJESTY'S!!!!!


NOOOOOOOHHHHHHhhhhh


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's well balanced, lovely tone. More clarity from the roasted neck and the Pau Ferro reacts like Rosewood with the slick non porous feel of Ebony. The Basswood bodied ones are far lighter of course, but weight is the last thing I think about when picking a guitar to play lol.
> 
> It sounds pretty awesome, if I were you I'd sell the JP70's and get that JP7.



would you say the difference in sound to a JP7 with basswood body, regular maple neck and rosewood fingerboard is big or is it barely noticeable?


----------



## Guamskyy

Oh man it's almost March.... My JP7 shall soon be here, so stoked


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> would you say the difference in sound to a JP7 with basswood body, regular maple neck and rosewood fingerboard is big or is it barely noticeable?



Noticeable for sure but not jarring. 

The difference between say a JPXI7 and a JP 13 - 7 would be huge. You're swapping body woods and pickups and circuitry and whatever else.

In this case you're keeping all of the electronics the same and you still have the same tone block so a lot of the vibrations will be similar.

As far as I would guess I think you can expect a bit more brightness, tightness, and sustain from this configuration while sacrificing a bit of warmth and depth.

You will still have that signature JP sound- they all have that.


Take the others' advice over mine though- I'm not as experienced


----------



## Santuzzo

Right now I am considering buying a JP7 in the US some time, rather than buying it in Europe. The price difference is HUGE. Normally I am totally OK with paying more, but a JP7 here will sell for around 2500-3000EUR (depending on the features) which translates to about 3400-4100 USD. That is a bit much IMO.


----------



## DMAallday

that solar JP7 is INSANE!!


----------



## Santuzzo

you guys got me.....trigger pulled

I was trying to be strong, but GAS was stronger

Looking forward to becoming a member in the club soon...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Santuzzo said:


> you guys got me.....trigger pulled
> 
> I was trying to be strong, but GAS was stronger
> 
> Looking forward to becoming a member in the club soon...



What did you get?


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> What did you get?



I placed my order for the PDN JP7 Honey Roasted.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Good stuff dude, fair warning though. You might not be playing the Sterlings much after you get that in 

I'm playing the PDN JP6 right now, and I seriously love it.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> Good stuff dude, fair warning though. You might not be playing the Sterlings much after you get that in
> 
> I'm playing the PDN JP6 right now, and I seriously love it.



Yeah, I do expect that I won't touch the Sterlings much...
Not ever having played a MusicMan yet, I do have to say, I love those Sterlings, they play very nicely, before I got them I was playing only Ibbys, but since I got the JP70s, I barely ever touched my Ibby's again ... and now I'm in for a completely new experience with the JP7 I bet.....
Can't wait....

The problem I have with very nice and expensive guitars is that I am scared to scratch and ding them up, that's why my J-customs are in their cases most of the time (got them out earlier this week and was amazed how nice they are).....this is OCD of some sort, I guess....these guitars are made for playing, NOT for resting in their cases.....I'm working on getting better with this.....


----------



## Jonathan20022

You'll get over it once you get the first ding, of course don't let it happen  but once it does, if you really dig the guitar it won't bother you.

Like I always say Playability > Tone > Aesthetics. Because if you don't love the first two reasons, once it gets dinged and damaged, you won't really want it.


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> I placed my order for the PDN JP7 Honey Roasted.



Congratz- you made the right decision!


Imma get a jar of Cocoa butter hand-cream ready especially for your NGD Post <3


----------



## decreebass

I keep my guitars in their cases to keep the dust off them and the strings nice (as well as to protect them from temperature changes throughout the day(s). Since I don't plan on selling any of my guitars, I'm actually somewhat looking forward to the dings. My Fender Kingman acoustic/electric fell off my barracks bunk a few years ago and nearly split the top away from the body on the bass side by where your right arm rests - still one of my favorite guitars (by that I mean I have no plans on upgrading my acoustic any time soon).

Anyway, I do kind of wish I could keep a guitar out on a stand and plugged in; one of the things that prevents me from playing even MORE often than I already do is all the hassle with pulling the case from the hoard, finding a place to open it, [playing], using fast fret to clean strings, then putting it away again. It would be so nice to just turn on the amp and pick up the guitar and jam out. 

I guess ya gotta compromise, right? I'd only feel comfortable leaving a beater out 24/7 but a beater is not a guitar I'd wanna play at the drop of a hat. First world problems...


----------



## Santuzzo

I have most of my guitars in their cases, too, but always like about 2 or 3 out on stands. Those are the ones I play most t that given moment.
Right now that's my three JP70s and one Ibanez Premium....
Soon there's gonna be a 'real' MusicMan on one of these guitar stand....can't wait


----------



## Santuzzo

quick question: what kind of battery/batteries go into the Petrucci models for the piezo system?


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> quick question: what kind of battery/batteries go into the Petrucci models for the piezo system?



Fairly sure it's a 9-volt


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> EBMM JP6 PDN Honey Roasted (Final Pics) - a set on Flickr
> 
> I own that beast in a 6, the thing is perfect.
> 
> I'm so glad I found it too, I was going to order one when they did the PDN run back in 2012, but I didn't have the cash at the time. Found an owner and swapped my other JP for it. Haven't looked back since



I got one question about your JP6 PDN Honey Roasted:

how is the wiring on this guitar? Do the humbuckers split in the middle position of the 3-way toggle switch?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Same as the standards so yes, it does split.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> Same as the standards so yes, it does split.



oh, cool. I did not know they split on the standard JP6s and JP7s. 

This is good to know, so I won't have to install a coil split


----------



## Santuzzo

Santuzzo said:


> quick question: what kind of battery/batteries go into the Petrucci models for the piezo system?





Svava said:


> Fairly sure it's a 9-volt



Thanks!

can someone confirm that?

I assume when you buy a new one, it does not com with the battery, so I gotta make sure o have one when the guitar arrives


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's a 9 Volt, and they come with them installed from the factory. So unless your dealer kept it, which I doubt they did, you won't need to buy one.

Also, I just got the BFR 7 in. And it has some issues that need to be sorted, I'm not going to start listing them for everyone to see, especially since I'm still working with EBMM to see what we can do about them. This is esentially why I dislike ordering guitar to be made and customs, because if you get it and it's disappointing, you feel gutted. And I kind of do.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's a 9 Volt, and they come with them installed from the factory. So unless your dealer kept it, which I doubt they did, you won't need to buy one.
> 
> Also, I just got the BFR 7 in. And it has some issues that need to be sorted, I'm not going to start listing them for everyone to see, especially since I'm still working with EBMM to see what we can do about them. This is esentially why I dislike ordering guitar to be made and customs, because if you get it and it's disappointing, you feel gutted. And I kind of do.



Thanks man!

I'm sorry to hear about the issues with your new BFR. I hope EBMM can sort this out for you!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm hoping so too, the thing is gorgeous and the Rosewood really sounds amazing but we'll see what happens. I still really want another 6 string JP, so I might take a refund on it or a rebuild for the same thing but in a 6.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm hoping so too, the thing is gorgeous and the Rosewood really sounds amazing but we'll see what happens. I still really want another 6 string JP, so I might take a refund on it or a rebuild for the same thing but in a 6.



you got me curious now, what's wrong with it?
If you don't want to talk about it, I understand.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Like I said, I'd rather not just because I don't like calling people out like that until they have a chance to make it right. It's just stuff that isn't acceptable in the price range that you pay for a BFR.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> Like I said, I'd rather not just because I don't like calling people out like that until they have a chance to make it right. It's just stuff that isn't acceptable in the price range that you pay for a BFR.



Very understandable and very fair on your part!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Here's some pictures of it that I took this morning if any of you want to see!

EBMM JP7 BFR Solar Burst w/Rosewood Neck - a set on Flickr







and of course, the obligatory family shot!


----------



## Santuzzo

wow, looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Here's some pictures of it that I took this morning if any of you want to see!



Congratulations, because of that one pic I now have lost the ability to achieve sexual arousal as a result of exposure to normal stimuli i.e. women.

...droool......

I'm like annoyed at this point that I need to buy an axe fx- I want to start investing into a cache of these things ><


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Like I said, I'd rather not just because I don't like calling people out like that until they have a chance to make it right. It's just stuff that isn't acceptable in the price range that you pay for a BFR.



Man I have never heard of an EBMM having any flaw on delivery- that's really really strange to me.


I hope they sort it out for you- and I'm sure they will, EBMM not having good customer support is another thing that I have never heard of.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Haha thanks Svava, it really is a lovely bunch.

And yeah, I mean it's happened before and I've experienced it before this instance myself. No one's perfect and that's what we have to keep in mind, everyone can make things right though if they choose to.


----------



## ShreddyESP

Hey guys, I might be looking to pick up an EBMM 7 sometime soon. I wanted to know which dealer/website you would most recommend? There's no way I can try it before buying since I live in India, so I'd be happy to go with the dealer that most of you use.

Cheers


----------



## Svava

ShreddyESP said:


> Hey guys, I might be looking to pick up an EBMM 7 sometime soon. I wanted to know which dealer/website you would most recommend? There's no way I can try it before buying since I live in India, so I'd be happy to go with the dealer that most of you use.
> 
> Cheers



In my experience if you have to shop online it is best to purchase through Sweetwater. Their customer support has been excellent and they even inspect the thing and set it up before they send it to you.


----------



## ShreddyESP

Svava said:


> In my experience if you have to shop online it is best to purchase through Sweetwater. Their customer support has been excellent and they even inspect the thing and set it up before they send it to you.



Thanks for the heads up man. incidentally, i've been lusting over the EBMMs on sweetwater for the last few days.


----------



## Captastic

ShreddyESP said:


> Thanks for the heads up man. incidentally, i've been lusting over the EBMMs on sweetwater for the last few days.



As have I...


----------



## Seanthesheep

Hey guys couple questions since Im looking at buying a JP12-7 over the summer. Ive heard the neck is rediculously thin amd is around 15mm, is this actually true? If so can the neck even be stable if its that thin? Where I live we have cold winters and hot summers my PRS is the only guitar that barely shifts and that has a pretty thick neck, so do the JP12-7 necks take to temp changes well?

Also Ive heard of the common issue with these guitars and larger strings, I know I can drill out the tuner to get a 62 string to fit but will that actually make contact and be usable with the piezo on the saddle? 

Oh and lastly, If I wanted to swap the pickups Ive heard uncovered BKPs fit without routing but what about lundgren M7s or BKP blackhawks? Will those fit in without routing?


----------



## lewstherin006

Seanthesheep said:


> Hey guys couple questions since Im looking at buying a JP12-7 over the summer. Ive heard the neck is rediculously thin amd is around 15mm, is this actually true? If so can the neck even be stable if its that thin? Where I live we have cold winters and hot summers my PRS is the only guitar that barely shifts and that has a pretty thick neck, so do the JP12-7 necks take to temp changes well?
> 
> Also Ive heard of the common issue with these guitars and larger strings, I know I can drill out the tuner to get a 62 string to fit but will that actually make contact and be usable with the piezo on the saddle?
> 
> Oh and lastly, If I wanted to swap the pickups Ive heard uncovered BKPs fit without routing but what about lundgren M7s or BKP blackhawks? Will those fit in without routing?



Some uncovered bkps will fit but not all. You will have to route for blackhawks. I had to do it on mine recently. The cavity isn't that deep so it is hit or miss. With bigger strings you can still use the piezo. Just have to miss with it a bit.


----------



## Svava

Dafuq is going on with this homie's 24th fret?

Quiero ><


----------



## Jonathan20022

Seanthesheep said:


> Hey guys couple questions since Im looking at buying a JP12-7 over the summer. Ive heard the neck is rediculously thin amd is around 15mm, is this actually true? If so can the neck even be stable if its that thin? Where I live we have cold winters and hot summers my PRS is the only guitar that barely shifts and that has a pretty thick neck, so do the JP12-7 necks take to temp changes well?
> 
> Also Ive heard of the common issue with these guitars and larger strings, I know I can drill out the tuner to get a 62 string to fit but will that actually make contact and be usable with the piezo on the saddle?
> 
> Oh and lastly, If I wanted to swap the pickups Ive heard uncovered BKPs fit without routing but what about lundgren M7s or BKP blackhawks? Will those fit in without routing?



Neck thickness is a non issue, yes it is quite thin. 14mm @ 1st, 17mm @ 12th. People tour with these guitars relentlessly, and they hold up fine. In addition, your neck is supposed to shift if you're having a harsh winter and the guitar is being exposed to that. That's why they have the truss wheel to adjust it with.

Covered BKPs fit the 6 string routes, 7 string routes will need work. And unless you ask for flat triangle tabs you'll have to route downwards as well. Piezo works fine with larger strings.


----------



## Norstorm

Hey guys...

I'm back online..

Things have happened here 
Awesome!
I've been off working offshore for a while.
Damn nice to get home and play my guitars and basses again..
I'm in the zone.


----------



## nik35

It's just a sticker mate haha


----------



## Jonathan20022

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kenji20022/song-idea-3-4-2014-bfr7-test[/SC]

Did a quick recording with the BFR this morning. Neck Pickup + Piezo straight into Garageband, and my favorite clean patch to write with "EJ Clean" on the Axe FX 2!

The shoddy piano behind it is my terrible attempt to compliment the chord changes with my 25 Midi Keyboard thing I bought years back, never mind that


----------



## Svava

> Did a quick recording with the BFR this morning. Neck Pickup + Piezo straight into Garageband, and my favorite clean patch to write with "EJ Clean" on the Axe FX 2!
> 
> The shoddy piano behind it is my terrible attempt to compliment the chord changes with my 25 Midi Keyboard thing I bought years back, never mind that



That was pleasant! Thanks for postin'!


----------



## Kzulkeski

i just ordered a jp7 through bass central...super quick responses and very helpful...just hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Svava

Kzulkeski said:


> i just ordered a jp7 through bass central...super quick responses and very helpful...just hope it arrives soon!



Congratulations!


----------



## Norstorm

Kzulkeski said:


> i just ordered a jp7 through bass central...super quick responses and very helpful...just hope it arrives soon!



What model did you order??
*wag wag*


----------



## Kzulkeski

musicians friend has the sky blue jp7...pretty killer finish


----------



## Kzulkeski

the jp7 in tangerine pearl...was hunting for that color for a very long time...i cant wait to get my bear claws on that thing (side note...i owned jpmike's guitar of the month for september...the 8 was just too much, been itching for a real 7!)


----------



## Norstorm

Kzulkeski said:


> the jp7 in tangerine pearl...was hunting for that color for a very long time...i cant wait to get my bear claws on that thing (side note...i owned jpmike's guitar of the month for september...the 8 was just too much, been itching for a real 7!)



Awesome!

Be sure to update up with some heavy 56s post when you get her home


----------



## Norstorm

A crappy picture of my newly spring serviced beauties..

A little wax now, and we're ready for some action 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Well the gas is to much now... I got to find me a rosewood neck JP7!


----------



## Svava

Norstorm said:


> A crappy picture of my newly spring serviced beauties..
> 
> A little wax now, and we're ready for some action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That Koa makes my unit deploy....


----------



## decreebass

Svava said:


> That Koa makes my unit deploy....





I love it.


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> I love it.



I knew you'd appreciate that one xD


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Love dat koa!


----------



## nerdywhale

Still at work, so glamour shots will have to wait, but here's a little teaser of what just arrived  

I can't quite capture the red hue in the grain!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Cant wait to see it man!


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

A question for those of you who've played both: in your estimation, does the difference in tone with the EBMM JP7 BFR justify the greater expense relative to the regular basswood EBMM JP7, or is it such a small difference that it's more of a vanity thing?

Many thanks!


----------



## 7stringsearcher

Hoping to be in the club again soon once I get this JPXI..<3


----------



## nicktao

Not really, the difference is negligible. You're paying for aesthetics and prestige, I prefer the JPX out of all the BFRs, and the JP6 out of the whole line up. They got it right with the JP6 in Mystic Dream.


----------



## 7stringsearcher

Do JPXI-7 pup cavities need routing for Blackhawks? D:


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Standards and BFR/Anniversary Models do vary quite a bit in tone imo. I'm having the time of my life playing my Basswood JP6 with a Rosewood Neck, Basswood is still one of my favorite tonewoods ever. It weighs very little and offers a balanced tone, the Alder on the BFR's with the Mahogany Tone Block really fattens up the tone quite a bit. It's definitely a chunky large sounding combo, useful for different applications.


----------



## Santuzzo

I am proud to be a member of the club now 

I got my JP7 about 10 days ago, have not had time to post a NGD-thread yet, but will do that right now.
For now I will just leave this here:






this is the first EBMM have ever played, one word: amazing!


----------



## Guamskyy

Put my final payment down on my pearl white jp7 standard. Cannot wait for it to be in my possession!


----------



## Jonathan20022

My JPX7 will be my sole 7 string in the collection for the time being, but I'm tricking her out with some white Illuminators 

I have some beauties headed my way soon, can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Looks great with the white pups man


----------



## JLocrian

Looks like my rosewood necked JP will be here Monday! So stoked!


----------



## Norstorm

Keep them pictures coming, brothers..

I started this thread for a reason!

((( Guitar Porn )))


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

> My JPX7 will be my sole 7 string in the collection for the time being, but I'm tricking her out with some white Illuminators



Looks sweet in white!

I was thinking about throwing some white or green d activators into my jp7 myself, The crunch lab just isn't my thing.


----------



## Santuzzo

do you guys ever lubricate the nut and/or the bridge saddles on your EBMM Petrucci guitars for tuning stbility?

I noticed my low b-string comes back sharp when I do a dive on the trem. 
But since the guitar is new, it just could be the strings needing to be fully stretched in?


----------



## Svava

Santuzzo said:


> do you guys ever lubricate the nut and/or the bridge saddles on your EBMM Petrucci guitars for tuning stbility?
> 
> I noticed my low b-string comes back sharp when I do a dive on the trem.
> But since the guitar is new, it just could be the strings needing to be fully stretched in?



It's probably that- the newness.

Check to make sure the string is properly locked in/the string was put in correctly on the other end.

Unless they made the nut too small or your strings are too big or something it shouldn't be doin' dat.


----------



## nicktao

I'm pretty sure EBMM uses Earvana Graphtech nuts on all their guitars now, lubrication shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Guamskyy

Jonathan20022 said:


> My JPX7 will be my sole 7 string in the collection for the time being, but I'm tricking her out with some white Illuminators



So what's your honest opinion on the Illuminators? I was looking to change the stock CL/LF because I have been-there-done-that with a previous 7 string. It was for me either a SD Nazgul/Sentient set or the Illuminators in a zebra color scheme.


----------



## jdpogan

Joining the club myself, friends! 
I've had this beauty since August last year but just recently got some decent pictures.


----------



## jdpogan

Santuzzo said:


> I am proud to be a member of the club now
> 
> I got my JP7 about 10 days ago, have not had time to post a NGD-thread yet, but will do that right now.
> For now I will just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first EBMM have ever played, one word: amazing!



This one is amazing! I want it haha!
That finish is spectacular; IMO it would look amazing with gold hardware as well!


----------



## Jonathan20022

NeoTheMaggot said:


> Looks sweet in white!
> 
> I was thinking about throwing some white or green d activators into my jp7 myself, The crunch lab just isn't my thing.



I actually quite dig the Crunchlab but I feel like I want something different, and from a good friend's recommendation I chose to go with them. I have to say the D-Activator is also on of my favorite pickups if you're looking for a tight and organic sound, that pickup is the literal definition of that. The Crunchlab is looser and I find it works better for a wider spectrum of things, but the D-Activator is probably my go to for Metal.



guambomb832 said:


> So what's your honest opinion on the Illuminators? I was looking to change the stock CL/LF because I have been-there-done-that with a previous 7 string. It was for me either a SD Nazgul/Sentient set or the Illuminators in a zebra color scheme.



I'll be sure to post a review and clips of them once I get them installed, they're just sitting in there currently since I haven't had the time. I love the Crunchlab in the JPX as well, but I wanted to something different since all my other guitars have Crunchlabs haha. I'll also be installing a Titan in an upcoming JP.


----------



## 7stringsearcher

I think I'll make love to the clip of the titans in a JP.


----------



## 7stringsearcher

I actually need some advice guys! I'm super excited to announce that I'm getting a JPXI-7 any day now from a super cool dude on here. 
I got really lucky and it's already got an Aftermath/liquifire setup. BUT I've got a set of Blackhawk 7s that I'm trying to decide a destination for. 
Anyone have experience with that combo?


----------



## Svava

7stringsearcher said:


> I actually need some advice guys! I'm super excited to announce that I'm getting a JPXI-7 any day now from a super cool dude on here.
> I got really lucky and it's already got an Aftermath/liquifire setup. BUT I've got a set of Blackhawk 7s that I'm trying to decide a destination for.
> Anyone have experience with that combo?



I've heard people whine about the crunch lab, but never about the liquifire.

Those things are legit- and if I were in your spot I would probably leave that as is and save the blackhawks for another day.


----------



## JLocrian

It's here! NGD to come


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Very nice man!


----------



## DC23

Sweet. The rosewood neck looks really cool on the JP12-7!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I am, insanely Jealous. That combo looks like pure SEX. And you got a sick light/dark grain on the Neck too, let us know how it sounds man


----------



## Kzulkeski

Came in today...ngd to come...finally in the club


----------



## Santuzzo

Now that I have my first EBMM JP7 and love it so much, I want another one...LOL


----------



## kylewagner

My good God, JLocrian. That Rosewood neck makes me want to cry...


----------



## Compton

This was literally my dream guitar for years, I never really imagined i'd have enough to own one some day. But I am fortunate enough to have a great job and if you want something, make it happen!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I don't think I posted these pics within the EB club thread yet, hope ya dig!


----------



## Compton

Those pickups are so nice looking! Specially with the white on the tuners, ugh so jealous! Now i HAVE to upgrade mine, i was holding off but it looks too good!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^Beautiful man!


----------



## Svava

EBMM Koa is unlike any other koa seriously ><

IS SO SEXHOWT


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ +1 on that man


----------



## Neko

Ok, guys, I can't stop myself from posting some pics either 0=) sorry


----------



## Norstorm

Good looking koas guys! LUSH!

Glad I got one for sure


----------



## Les

Im super jealous. One day, ill be clubbin with u guys. EBMM: Keepin metal classy as f*ck!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not a 7 sadly, but with all the Koa I figured I'd give you guys a sneak peek of my NGD


----------



## lewstherin006

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not a 7 sadly, but with all the Koa I figured I'd give you guys a sneak peek of my NGD



Im thinking about starting the EB music man 6 club when I get my JP6 in (which is today)


----------



## Jonathan20022

I fully support that!


----------



## lewstherin006

Jonathan20022 said:


> I fully support that!



It has been done!!


----------



## Svava

lewstherin006 said:


> It has been done!!



It's been trolled


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Santuzzo said:


> Now that I have my first EBMM JP7 and love it so much, I want another one...LOL



Can be done


----------



## Santuzzo

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Can be done



and it will be ... well, kinda has been already.....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Santuzzo said:


> and it will be ... well, kinda has been already.....



Dammit, I need to lose mine


----------



## Guamskyy

What kind of pickups do you got in there Francesco?


----------



## Guamskyy

And she is here!




Here's the NGD post :http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/266756-ngd-ebmm-content.html


----------



## vinniemallet

Sick dude 




guambomb832 said:


> And she is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the NGD post :http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/266756-ngd-ebmm-content.html


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^Congrats


----------



## Santuzzo

question to those of you who have a piezo system on the EBMM 7:
When you don't use the piezo for a while do you ever take out the battery and just run the guitar through the magnetic/stereo output?

Reason I'm asking is: I have been doing this and I noticed the volume pot having some humming noise when opened up to about 60-80%, but when turned up all the way the noise is gone. Not a grounding issue either, since touching the strings does not have any effect on this humming noise. 
So I was wondering if taking the battery for the piezo system may have anything to do with this?

Is it common, btw, to just remove the battery and run the signal through the magnetic/stereo output when not using the piezo for a while?


----------



## Neko

Santuzzo said:


> question to those of you who have a piezo system on the EBMM 7:
> When you don't use the piezo for a while do you ever take out the battery and just run the guitar through the magnetic/stereo output?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is: I have been doing this and I noticed the volume pot having some humming noise when opened up to about 60-80%, but when turned up all the way the noise is gone. Not a grounding issue either, since touching the strings does not have any effect on this humming noise.
> So I was wondering if taking the battery for the piezo system may have anything to do with this?
> 
> Is it common, btw, to just remove the battery and run the signal through the magnetic/stereo output when not using the piezo for a while?


I don't take battery out. I think it doesn't discharge battery in case you don't plug jack into mono output.


----------



## Les

I'm sorry to admit it boys and girls, but I may have to cancel my Chapman ML-7 order and just keep saving up for a JP7 Model. These things are insane. Back in my "slappa da bass" days, my best bud had a MM Sting Ray Bass. It was so special feeling to play, and i never knew why. Lucky bastard, his older sister bought it for him. He could really play though, and he taught me a lot. These guitars are so beautiful even in solid colors or bursts, it makes me want to touch 'em!


----------



## lewstherin006

Les said:


> I'm sorry to admit it boys and girls, but I may have to cancel my Chapman ML-7 order and just keep saving up for a JP7 Model. These things are insane. Back in my "slappa da bass" days, my best bud had a MM Sting Ray Bass. It was so special feeling to play, and i never knew why. Lucky bastard, his older sister bought it for him. He could really play though, and he taught me a lot. These guitars are so beautiful even in solid colors or bursts, it makes me want to touch 'em!



Once you have the bite of the JP, it doesnt leave you. And once you get one, one isnt enough.


----------



## Les

lewstherin006 said:


> Once you have the bite of the JP, it doesnt leave you. And once you get one, one isnt enough.



Sounds like I'm f*cked... Proper F*cked. I don't even play well enough to warrant such a nice instrument and I don't even care! There are some really cool ones in this thread. I wonder if I'd be able to find a used Rosewood neck one. There was a Rosewood Neck'ed one on craigs, but it wasn't a 7 string or even a John Petrucci model.


----------



## Scrubface05

Getting a job at a guitar center (yuck)....
But they have this BEAUTIFUL koa top jp6 on the wall that apparently hasn't been touched for months.

The GAS is too damn high!


----------



## Xaios

I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?


----------



## Les

Xaios said:


> I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?




"don't sound very good" is a pretty vague statement. I would have requested more information beyond that. IMO that wouldn't be enough info to convince me of anything.


----------



## Santuzzo

Xaios said:


> I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?



I have a non BFR JP7, and to my ears it sounds awesome.
But I have never played a BFR, so I can't really compare.


----------



## Xaios

To the person who left me that very odd neg-rep, the reason all this came up was because I actually really wanted to buy a JP7, so I was actually quite surprised when he told me he didn't like them.


----------



## Svava

Xaios said:


> I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?



The thing about JP series guitars in my experience is that the setup has to be very precisely done or they will not feel or sound as they should.

For example the GC near me has a JP13 7- brand new. It sucks. Why? Because the action is set way too high and (though this only matters if I use the stereo jack) there is some fuzz when you plug into the stereo jack.

Conversely, the JP7 standard non BFR they have is probably the best playing guitar I've ever picked up.


Do not listen to anyone who says the standard ones don't play good.


Another example I've got is of a used JP6 I played at GC Arlington that I got to compare to a new JP12 6 string that they had. The used one was stock, dot inlays and pretty much bottom of the line except that it had piezo. It was also years old and needed a setup. It still played excellently and sounded great to me.


Maybe he was referring to really old ones that do not have the CL/LF in them... 

But in my experience even those kick ass.

To each his own but I definitely would recommend any JP- pick the one you like and you wont regret it.

Also keep in mind how many sick DT albums were written on JP's before the BFR was even out. If those guitars can do that, they do not sound bad. Period xD


----------



## Les

Svava said:


> Also keep in mind how many sick DT albums were written on JP's before the BFR was even out. If those guitars can do that, they do not sound bad. Period xD



This would be my defense. If its good enough for Dream Theater its good enough for me. Too many variables to account for with guitars and musical instruments in general. What matters is what it feels like to you. 

I think we can all agree that EB is a helluva company and they're doing things in a way that many companies don't do. I know first hand how expensive it is to use processes like they have let alone make them right here in the US. Yes we pay more for it but I don't mind if its helping out our own economy and creating/sustaining american jobs. But that's me, and I am a bit of a hypocrite b/c I own a sub $1k Ibanez lol. However, I did buy a Mesa and when I can afford it I will be buying an EBMM.


----------



## Scrubface05

All of you and your Koa top bfrs make me want one soooo bad.
I WILL have one one of these days.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Xaios said:


> I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?



That's a ridiculous claim, tell him to post on here and explain why. I can say anything doesn't sound very good despite how well they play, but if he doesn't have anything to back it up it should be taken with a grain of salt.

First off, I'm going to throw this out there and say that the Standards are my favorite guitars for playability. They're on another level of comfort in my opinion, and my favorite of the JP's I've owned (12 so far) is the JPX7 I still have with me. 

Speaking tone woods, it's a Basswood Body, with a Bolt on Maple Neck and a Rosewood Fingerboard and Dimarzio's. Standard Ibby setup, so if he's throwing the standard JP6 under that, then he's putting down every guitar with that tonewood setup. I LOVE my White Pearl, it does have a solid Rosewood Neck, but that wouldn't make the guitar sound any better than the regular model. It's just warmer, and snappier in a way. 

I've never had an issue with the Standards sounding bad, my first JP6 had the D-Sonic Bridge pickup which I was not a fan of, but pickups can be switched. Using that as a gauge for what guitar sounds good or not is stupid, considering a $70 part can make the guitar sound drastically different. The BFRs sound thicker and fatter by a long mile. A lot of the guitar is made of Mahogany, it has a maple top, and varying pieces of body woods. So what really sets the BFR from the Standard? Wood Choice, and body shape in this instance. And afaik, wood choice is a preference. 

I've started leaning towards the mahogany bodied JP's lately though, my Roasted Maple Standard has a Mahogany Body, and so does my Koa. Very cool sounding guitars, I actually recorded this yesterday with my friend using the Roasted Maple JP6. I'm playing Luke's parts, and he's doing Tim's, a rushed cover.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kenji20022/protest-the-hero-mist-cover-by[/SC]

I do recommend you give one a shot through an amp, but consider this when you try any guitar. The pickups might not be your thing, but feel the guitar out and see how well it's constructed and plays, if you like it enough, Get it and throw in pickups you like better.


----------



## Given To Fly

Xaios said:


> I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?



I currently own a JPX7 (newer version) and am the former owner of an early JP7 with no options. The JP7 had "Custom Made" Dimarzio pickups (that was their title, Taylord can correct me if I'm wrong) and I remember the middle position of the the 3 way switch had a really unique tone; "metallic" and "organic" are the only two adjectives I can think to use. Anyways, the tone was unique and I have yet to hear it from another instrument. 

The JPX7 is unique as well. The chambered body makes the guitar highly resonant. Whether or not this affects the tone through an amplifier I don't know, but from the player's perspective, especially when played unplugged, this resonance can be felt and heard. The problem is the JPX was the experimental Anniversary model, many features did not appear on later models including the chambered body, so its hard to say whether all BFR models sound better than non-BFR models. My experience certainly supports that argument but my perspective is skewed. Honestly though, short of arch top jazz guitars, "tone" is not the electric guitar's greatest strength.


----------



## Guamskyy

Who here has aftermarket pickups in their JP6 or JP7s? I'm not getting along with the crunchlab in my JP7, too bassy and mushy for my tastes, and I already knew the short comings of the crunchlab because I had one in a previous 7 string guitar and I'm facing the same exact problems.

I've been eyeing a set of illuminators or a set of BKP nailbombs, with the stock Alinco V magnet in the bridge. Any suggestions what sounds good in a JP7 for metal, but still cleans up well for other genres (reggae & jazz)?


----------



## lewstherin006

guambomb832 said:


> Who here has aftermarket pickups in their JP6 or JP7s? I'm not getting along with the crunchlab in my JP7, too bassy and mushy for my tastes, and I already knew the short comings of the crunchlab because I had one in a previous 7 string guitar and I'm facing the same exact problems.
> 
> I've been eyeing a set of illuminators or a set of BKP nailbombs, with the stock Alinco V magnet in the bridge. Any suggestions what sounds good in a JP7 for metal, but still cleans up well for other genres (reggae & jazz)?



JP6: You can pretty much put any pickup in it (covered ones may require a little bit of routing) uncovered you are good to go.

JP7: BKPs you have to route. I have blackhawks in my JP7 (which sound amazing) but I had to get it routed. Both the illuminators and the nailbombs would be awesome. Might also wanna check out the BKP juggs too. All of those will clean up like you want them to while bringing the brootz.


----------



## Taylord

Xaios said:


> I have it on the opinion of a fairly prominent member here, one who most would agree knows a thing or two about tone, that non-BFR JPs don't sound very good, despite how well they play. As a counterbalance, I'd like to solicit some opinions here. I've played a couple JP6s at guitar stores down south, but never through an amp (the last time I wanted to play one, this one guy hogged the only amp with a power cord the entire time I was in the store and played literally nothing except Van Halen). Thoughts?



I searched and waited a long time to specifically find a pre d-sonic JP6 and JP7. I've tried a JP6 from a PD run and a couple BFRs and I definitely prefer the feel and recording tones of the standard model. Most will agree most all EBMMs are made on the same level of quality, and it just comes down to taste. Doesn't hurt that I got both of mine for about the same price as one of the new models either.


----------



## Guamskyy

lewstherin006 said:


> JP6: You can pretty much put any pickup in it (covered ones may require a little bit of routing) uncovered you are good to go.
> 
> JP7: BKPs you have to route. I have blackhawks in my JP7 (which sound amazing) but I had to get it routed. Both the illuminators and the nailbombs would be awesome. Might also wanna check out the BKP juggs too. All of those will clean up like you want them to while bringing the brootz.



Routed as in the routes were too shallow? Or routed as in the routes are too narrow(for the BKPs to fit.)

I was comparing dimensions to dimarzio 7s to BKP 7s directly from each brand's websites, and BKP 7s (uncovered) have nearly the same dimensions give or take .01" for both length, width, and height, with the blackhawks and juggernauts being the exception IIRC.

Then again, real life is different than what's on a document.


----------



## lewstherin006

guambomb832 said:


> Routed as in the routes were too shallow? Or routed as in the routes are too narrow(for the BKPs to fit.)
> 
> I was comparing dimensions to dimarzio 7s to BKP 7s directly from each brand's websites, and BKP 7s (uncovered) have nearly the same dimensions give or take .01" for both length, width, and height, with the blackhawks and juggernauts being the exception IIRC.
> 
> Then again, real life is different than what's on a document.



Too shallow. Most people just shave or sand where the pickup sites at in the cavity to get it to sit lower. Yes, the pickup can fit fine, you just wont be able to move it up and down. The JP7 has the dumbest cavity ever. There is a lip all the way around the cavity because the back of the dimarzios are fiberglass and sit on that lip. The JP6 doesnt have this issue at all. It is deep enough to fit most pickups.


----------



## Guamskyy

lewstherin006 said:


> Too shallow. Most people just shave or sand where the pickup sites at in the cavity to get it to sit lower. Yes, the pickup can fit fine, you just wont be able to move it up and down. The JP7 has the dumbest cavity ever. There is a lip all the way around the cavity because the back of the dimarzios are fiberglass and sit on that lip. The JP6 doesnt have this issue at all. It is deep enough to fit most pickups.



Thanks. Seeing that the stock JP pickups already cannot move up and down,I should be fine, but if I ever run into problems I know where to take my guitar to get it routed.


----------



## Svava

guambomb832 said:


> Who here has aftermarket pickups in their JP6 or JP7s? I'm not getting along with the crunchlab in my JP7, too bassy and mushy for my tastes, and I already knew the short comings of the crunchlab because I had one in a previous 7 string guitar and I'm facing the same exact problems.
> 
> I've been eyeing a set of illuminators or a set of BKP nailbombs, with the stock Alinco V magnet in the bridge. Any suggestions what sounds good in a JP7 for metal, but still cleans up well for other genres (reggae & jazz)?



My  is the Illuminator set.

They are extremely versatile, clean up well and are very tight and articulate at any level of gain.


----------



## Svava

Given To Fly said:


> "tone" is not the electric guitar's greatest strength.



You do realize that this forum acts as the official communication channel of the Tone Nazi R&D/Enforcement brigade right?

You'll get shot leaving that sort of anarchist propaganda lying around -.-


----------



## Xaios

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's a ridiculous claim, tell him to post on here and explain why. I can say anything doesn't sound very good despite how well they play, but if he doesn't have anything to back it up it should be taken with a grain of salt.



Whoa there, hold the phone. He wasn't trying to make a personal attacks against JP7s, and he even loves their playability. However, he said that he's tried several different pickups in them and has never found one that sounded good to him. I'm not saying who it is because we don't need that kind of drama, but I promise you, this is someone who has *knows* pickups.

My baby is my RG1527, which is basswood, so that factor doesn't scare me off. For what it's worth, I'm still considering buying one, but I wanted to make sure that I'm tempering my expectations.


----------



## Svava

Xaios said:


> Whoa there, hold the phone. He wasn't trying to make a personal attacks against JP7s, and he even loves their playability. However, he said that he's tried several different pickups in them and has never found one that sounded good to him. I'm not saying who it is because we don't need that kind of drama, but I promise you, this is someone who has *knows* pickups.
> 
> My baby is my RG1527, which is basswood, so that factor doesn't scare me off. For what it's worth, I'm still considering buying one, but I wanted to make sure that I'm tempering my expectations.



I think the Illuminators are the best sounding of the bunch- but the JP13 aesthetic turns me off a little.

The 12 is probably my favorite overall package, love the ebony and the cherry finish + sounds and plays amazing.

The standard 7 and the 11 tie.

I've played I think every permutation of that guitar- there's not one I did not like. They compete with each other but I have yet to try another guitar that competes with any of them.

I really don't think you'll regret it.

If you're some kind of sicko and you do, sell it to me


----------



## Jonathan20022

Xaios said:


> Whoa there, hold the phone. He wasn't trying to make a personal attacks against JP7s, and he even loves their playability. However, he said that he's tried several different pickups in them and has never found one that sounded good to him. I'm not saying who it is because we don't need that kind of drama, but I promise you, this is someone who has *knows* pickups.
> 
> My baby is my RG1527, which is basswood, so that factor doesn't scare me off. For what it's worth, I'm still considering buying one, but I wanted to make sure that I'm tempering my expectations.



Sorry  whiskey and late nights make me get rustled easily, that was overly hostile of me, haha.

I hear you, I'd say really get the chance to know one in and out. It's definitely not for everybody, and even some of my students dislike them but it's more because of how they feel vs their tone. I'm waiting on a Titan to replace the bridge on my JPXI, I feel like it will work better than the CL for Drop C on it. The low end on it feels a bit woofy, which is strange but I do play in Standard on the other guitars so that might be why.

+1 on the Illuminators, I just bought a set and I'm waiting to install them in my JPX7. I really liked them for low tuned riffage, it tightens up that low end immensely and makes it really easy to work with. I would probably just get the bridge though, the neck Illuminator is so similar to the Liquifire that I wouldn't really spend the money unless it was to get a matching set with colors and stuff.


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sorry  whiskey and late nights make me get rustled easily, that was overly hostile of me, haha.
> 
> I hear you, I'd say really get the chance to know one in and out. It's definitely not for everybody, and even *some of my students* dislike them but it's more because of how they feel vs their tone. I'm waiting on a Titan to replace the bridge on my JPXI, I feel like it will work better than the CL for Drop C on it. The low end on it feels a bit woofy, which is strange but I do play in Standard on the other guitars so that might be why.



They don't like them? WTF? Do they even djent brah?

And no worries comrade- you didn't overreact.
Rule number 1 of life; protect the balls. Always. Protect. The balls.


----------



## Xaios

Svava said:


> I think the Illuminators are the best sounding of the bunch- but the JP13 aesthetic turns me off a little.
> 
> The 12 is probably my favorite overall package, love the ebony and the cherry finish + sounds and plays amazing.
> 
> The standard 7 and the 11 tie.



The JP12 is also the one appeals to me most, with the standard and JPXI coming after that. The BFR is also obviously quite nice too, but the price difference turns me off those.

The JPX always just seemed a bit too plain for me, and I've heard mixed opinions of the how the chambering affects the tone. And yeah, the JP13 definitely comes across as being a bit too... spangly.


----------



## User Name

a friend of mine recently purchased a jp7 and i played it... damn, what a guitar those things are. never played a more comfortable guitar. soo anyone want to trade theirs for my robbins 7 string?


----------



## Given To Fly

Svava said:


> You do realize that this forum acts as the official communication channel of the Tone Nazi R&D/Enforcement brigade right?
> 
> You'll get shot leaving that sort of anarchist propaganda lying around -.-



 The Tone Nazi brigade needs to play more acoustic guitars, or wooden acoustic instruments in general, before they shoot me.



Xaios said:


> The JP12 is also the one appeals to me most, with the standard and JPXI coming after that. The BFR is also obviously quite nice too, but the price difference turns me off those.
> 
> The JPX always just seemed a bit too plain for me, and I've heard mixed opinions of the how the chambering affects the tone. And yeah, the JP13 definitely comes across as being a bit too... spangly.



The mixed opinions on the JPX are what I love about the guitar.  The reason I call it the experimental Anniversary model has mainly to do with the chambered body, largest frets out all the JP models (not necessarily a good thing), and of course the color: sparkly purple....I mean Barlo.


----------



## Svava

Given To Fly said:


> The Tone Nazi brigade needs to play more acoustic guitars, or wooden acoustic instruments in general, before they shoot me.



The Tone Nazi brigade has taken your insight into consideration.

Our R&D department reports the following:

Start Communication-
-Sir
-Our tests have been completed
-It does not djent
-Proceed according to protocol
End Communication-

So as you can see by our formula here:

(Fsgiven{given lack of djent capability})=((X-X)/(pi^2)(x^4))sin([email protected])

Or in its simplified form

Fsgiven=0


So following protocol I am required to direct at you the following note:


"TonewoodblackmachineBKPMishaperipherySOTECHNICALAxeFXIIPodHD(LOL)drummachineanimalsasleadersfannedfret>intonationLoLdouevensweeppicknoobL2P"

You have now been educated about tone.


Heil Misha.


----------



## Les

Svava said:


> The Tone Nazi brigade has taken your insight into consideration.
> 
> Our R&D department reports the following:
> 
> Start Communication-
> -Sir
> -Our tests have been completed
> -It does not djent
> -Proceed according to protocol
> End Communication-
> 
> So as you can see by our formula here:
> 
> (Fsgiven{given lack of djent capability})=((X-X)/(pi^2)(x^4))sin([email protected])
> 
> Or in its simplified form
> 
> Fsgiven=0
> 
> 
> So following protocol I am required to direct at you the following note:
> 
> 
> "TonewoodblackmachineBKPMishaperipherySOTECHNICALAxeFXIIPodHD(LOL)drummachineanimalsasleadersfannedfret>intonationLoLdouevensweeppicknoobL2P"
> 
> You have now been educated about tone.
> 
> 
> Heil Misha.



Thanks, i needed that...


----------



## lewstherin006

Which one will win?? Disclaimer: Yes I know the first solo has timing issues. I figured this out after I sold my JP70. Nothing I could do to fix it.


----------



## Guamskyy

https://soundcloud.com/guamskyy/midst-snippet-teaser

Clip with the JP7 (Stock CL/LF set & Jamup Pro)


----------



## Tommy

Well after owning a couple of JP6s but never trying out a 7 string. I'm pleased to announce I shall be joining your ranks in a couple of days.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Tommy said:


> Well after owning a couple of JP6s but never trying out a 7 string. I'm pleased to announce I shall be joining your ranks in a couple of days.



Yessssssss, I can't wait to see dude! You'll love the 7's!


----------



## Tommy

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yessssssss, I can't wait to see dude! You'll love the 7's!



Yeah man. I'm pretty excited about it. Originally I was gonna order a solar burst JP7 through Dubaldo until I saw your thread about yours and decided against it. 

So I picked up a JP12-7 from sweetwater. It should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Timelesseer

I'll be joining the club sometime next week! I've been GASing for a JP7 for almost 2 years now, so this is a dream come true for me. So happy to be adding this to my arsenal. 

JP12-7 PDN Emerald Green


----------



## Tommy

Well sadly it might be a while longer till I join the club. FedEx trashed my JP12-7. I guess the dropped it pretty damn hard in shipping. It looks like the neck slammed into the neck brace in the case and left a good size dent in the neck. Not cool at all. I'm pretty disappointed about it.

Thankfully the guys down at Sweetwater are fantastic to work with. I gave John (my sales rep) a call and worked things out. Probably ship back the guitar tomorrow. The shitty thing is that Sweetwater won't have another JP12-7 in stock till the end of June. So instead I'm talks with John about ordering one of my dream guitars. A Koa JP7. 

If anyone knows me kinda well (Like Jonathan and Chuck) they'll know that I have the worst luck with MM necks.

Not much else but to laugh about it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Tommy said:


> Well sadly it might be a while longer till I join the club. FedEx trashed my JP12-7. I guess the dropped it pretty damn hard in shipping. It looks like the neck slammed into the neck brace in the case and left a good size dent in the neck. Not cool at all. I'm pretty disappointed about it.
> 
> Thankfully the guys down at Sweetwater are fantastic to work with. I gave John (my sales rep) a call and worked things out. Probably ship back the guitar tomorrow. The shitty thing is that Sweetwater won't have another JP12-7 in stock till the end of June. So instead I'm talks with John about ordering one of my dream guitars. A Koa JP7.
> 
> If anyone knows me kinda well (Like Jonathan and Chuck) they'll know that I have the worst luck with MM necks.
> 
> Not much else but to laugh about it.



Christ, are you serious man?! There's some serious savages at Fedex, it's always rattling shipping gear through anyone but what risky business. It really sucks to hear that, and yeah your luck with these things hasn't been good in the past. But you must go through with a Koa JP7 if you can


----------



## Guamskyy

I have a question:

When I ordered my unloaded JP7 from Drum City Guitar Land (awesome company btdubs), my quoted price was far less than from what similar spec'd JP7s were going for new, & hell mine was straight from the factory, which was part of the reason why I finally pulled the trigger on one.

Now onto the question:
Did any of you guys here have the same thing happen to you? That the price you were paying for making an order through a dealer was less than a similar guitar through retail?

Reason I ask is because I caught the bug and want another one, particular a BFR or a rosewood neck 

And also I'm having the same problem another member has on here as to where whenever I use the trem (whether it be a flutter or mild dive-bomb) my 7th string goes sharp. I've stretched the string plenty of times, but to no avail. Can it be a nut issue or trem issue? It has a 10-56 set, which I do not think is the stock strings since DCGL changed them to my preference.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Most places give you a better price for ordering one, it's not that much cheaper but it is cheaper. Depending on the dealer as well you may get a better price than another.

Sadly you can't order a Rosewood Neck anymore, you can only buy whatever a dealer has available at the moment. Catch one before they're gone forever 

And that's a nut problem, get it filed for the string gauge you had installed on it by DCGL, lube it up and it should fix the problem.


----------



## Scrubface05

Starting to go into withdrawal without my JP7 since moving..should be having it shipped down to me pretty soon.

But in other news, just got a job working at a local guitar center (Gross, I know, but a job is a job).
We get things at cost, and there is a BEAUTIFUL Koa top that we have.
I'm just curious, if ANY of you know what the mark up on EBMM guitars is? 
I figure the list price is $3,499. GC might get it for around $2,400-$2,800?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Scrubface05 said:


> Starting to go into withdrawal without my JP7 since moving..should be having it shipped down to me pretty soon.
> 
> But in other news, just got a job working at a local guitar center (Gross, I know, but a job is a job).
> We get things at cost, and there is a BEAUTIFUL Koa top that we have.
> I'm just curious, if ANY of you know what the mark up on EBMM guitars is?
> I figure the list price is $3,499. GC might get it for around $2,400-$2,800?



You can always check  you do work there 

I would be tempted to work there for the great prices of getting gear, but then I'd be working at Guitar Center.


----------



## Scrubface05

Haven't officially begun yet. Today I filled out the paperwork and got a tour, etc. That's going to be one of the first things I check lol..but I'm slightly impatient and kind of curious!
I used to work at a smaller shop for 2 years, so it'll be weird working at the Bain of all music stores (bane..bain. lol)
Everyone at the store actually seems awesome, different than I've heard from most horror stories. Only time will tell! And hopefully I'll get that Koa sooner than later..DREAM GUITFIDDLE


----------



## Guamskyy

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sadly you can't order a Rosewood Neck anymore, you can only buy whatever a dealer has available at the moment. Catch one before they're gone forever
> 
> And that's a nut problem, get it filed for the string gauge you had installed on it by DCGL, lube it up and it should fix the problem.



Thanks for the info, I'll take a look at it getting it filed.

Well bummer, I was disappointed that The previous month from when I placed my order that they were having the rosewood neck run, and now I'm even more  hopefully within the next decade they'll offer another run like that.

But they do have a pretty mystic dream rosewood neck JP7 at DCGL, and I'm really debating selling my 8 string to put towards that guitar or the koa BFR JP7 they have as well.

Damn you EBMM for making such fine guitars!


----------



## Guamskyy

Just got the illuminator 7 in the bridge to replace the stock crunch lab, and it pretty much kept all the good things about the crunch lab and fixed all the bad things! Tightened up the bass so it isn't so boomy anymore and is still able to be used as a lead pickup, not too shrill on the highs which is what I did admire about the crunch lab.


----------



## lettmusic

guambomb832 said:


> Just got the illuminator 7 in the bridge to replace the stock crunch lab, and it pretty much kept all the good things about the crunch lab and fixed all the bad things! Tightened up the bass so it isn't so boomy anymore and is still able to be used as a lead pickup, not too shrill on the highs which is what I did admire about the crunch lab.



love to hear a clip of the Illuminator if possible. I used to have a JP50 with CL in the neck and it was great, so I'm curious to hear the difference. i did like the wartmth of the CL for solos as well, that was the good thing about it.


----------



## Guamskyy

lettmusic said:


> love to hear a clip of the Illuminator if possible. I used to have a JP50 with CL in the neck and it was great, so I'm curious to hear the difference. i did like the wartmth of the CL for solos as well, that was the good thing about it.



Once I get my JP7 back from the shop, I'll make a test clip (the string gauge I put on there was too thick at the nut so it would bind when tuning and using the tremolo causing me to go out of tune)


----------



## nicktao

Hey guys just wanted to let you know about a deal. 
Dubaldo Music has a JP12-7 for $1695. It's in near mint condition


----------



## PBGas

I have a JP12 incoming this week! Had to return my ibby 3727 due to a twist in the neck. I was really sad about this because I really liked that axe. I've had a couple of BFR JP's a few years back and liked them so I decided to go this route instead.


----------



## Timelesseer

My Emerald Green JP12-7 was delivered yesterday and wow...what an amazing instrument. By far the best guitar I've ever played, couldn't be happier with my purchase. I've played a few JPs over the years in shops, but never for more than 15 or so mins at a time. After a few hours of jamming on it, I'm still in awe. Perfection on every level. I'm already planning on selling a few of my other guitars to fund another one haha. Don't have access to a good camera right now, but I took some quick pics with my phone. These pictures do the finish no justice at all, it looks absolutely amazing in person. Going to do a proper NGD thread one day next week when I can get some decent pictures and a sound clip with it, but here's some guitar porn to hold you over


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

A quick question for those using the JP7: how much "slope" in string height do you tend to prefer? I.e., what is your favourite height at the 24th vs. 12th fret?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Timelesseer said:


> My Emerald Green JP12-7 was delivered yesterday and wow...what an amazing instrument. By far the best guitar I've ever played, couldn't be happier with my purchase. I've played a few JPs over the years in shops, but never for more than 15 or so mins at a time. After a few hours of jamming on it, I'm still in awe. Perfection on every level. I'm already planning on selling a few of my other guitars to fund another one haha. Don't have access to a good camera right now, but I took some quick pics with my phone. These pictures do the finish no justice at all, it looks absolutely amazing in person. Going to do a proper NGD thread one day next week when I can get some decent pictures and a sound clip with it, but here's some guitar porn to hold you over



Sick!


----------



## Guamskyy

So earlier today after getting real sick of my low A string constantly touching the magnet pole on the bridge pickup I took a dremel and mini router bit to the bridge pickup cavity and got rid of the lip that the pickup baseplate previously sat on. Needless to say, the end result was great, I can finally adjust the height of the pickup (no more low A touching the magnetic pole) and as well as allowing me get my action even lower.


----------



## JustinG60

well back on page 32 i said i didn't like the Crunch Lab. not long after that i ended up putting in a Bareknuckle Pickups Painkiller in. it really helped tighten up the basswood body. i am interested in buying other BKP's to try but i must say i really like the Painkiller in it. a lot of poeple say it's too harsh but i must say, with this guitar that is not the case. it's def must more articulate now though!


----------



## lewstherin006

JustinG60 said:


> well back on page 32 i said i didn't like the Crunch Lab. not long after that i ended up putting in a Bareknuckle Pickups Painkiller in. it really helped tighten up the basswood body. i am interested in buying other BKP's to try but i must say i really like the Painkiller in it. a lot of poeple say it's too harsh but i must say, with this guitar that is not the case. it's def must more articulate now though!



I have the Painkiller in another guitar and I really like it. I have blackhawks in my JP7 and I love them!


----------



## Scrubface05

Basswood + BKP Juggernauts = pure sex


----------



## JasonT

Timelesseer said:


> My Emerald Green JP12-7 was delivered yesterday and wow...what an amazing instrument. By far the best guitar I've ever played, couldn't be happier with my purchase. I've played a few JPs over the years in shops, but never for more than 15 or so mins at a time. After a few hours of jamming on it, I'm still in awe. Perfection on every level. I'm already planning on selling a few of my other guitars to fund another one haha. Don't have access to a good camera right now, but I took some quick pics with my phone. These pictures do the finish no justice at all, it looks absolutely amazing in person. Going to do a proper NGD thread one day next week when I can get some decent pictures and a sound clip with it, but here's some guitar porn to hold you over



That guitar looks killer!


----------



## nerdywhale

JustinG60 said:


> well back on page 32 i said i didn't like the Crunch Lab. not long after that i ended up putting in a Bareknuckle Pickups Painkiller in. it really helped tighten up the basswood body. i am interested in buying other BKP's to try but i must say i really like the Painkiller in it. a lot of poeple say it's too harsh but i must say, with this guitar that is not the case. it's def must more articulate now though!


Did you need to route out the pickup cavity at all to help the BKP's fit?


----------



## Sunyata

If those pics represent what the emerald green looks like IRL then it is amazing!!!! The pics online always look way too sparkly/gaudy.


----------



## Svava

I'll take a premium membership please.






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-string-arctic-dream-content.html#post4026109


----------



## vinniemallet

Another video with my JP12-7 in action and a JP6 mystic dream of my guitarist in action


----------



## 7stringsearcher

Get that majesty crap out of here.


----------



## decreebass

I'll just leave this here...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4044342-post57.html (outdoor direct sunlight)
and 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4040272-post1.html (outdoor INdirect sunlight)

It's probably about 55 Majesty pics  

Me and Svava got this Majesty thing on lock!


----------



## ikarus

I have a question to the ones among you who own a JP6 and a JP7:

I was never satisfied with any of the 7string guitars I have owned in terms of playability. But i love how my JP6 plays. I assume that the JP7 is equal in terms of playability to the JP6 but only with an aditional string. 

Am I guessing right?
How is the JP6 compared to the JP7? 

thanks


----------



## lewstherin006

ikarus said:


> I have a question to the ones among you who own a JP6 and a JP7:
> 
> I was never satisfied with any of the 7string guitars I have owned in terms of playability. But i love how my JP6 plays. I assume that the JP7 is equal in terms of playability to the JP6 but only with an aditional string.
> 
> Am I guessing right?
> How is the JP6 compared to the JP7?
> 
> thanks



It is literary the same guitar with a little bit wider neck and one string. I love mine.


----------



## Svava

decreebass said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4044342-post57.html (outdoor direct sunlight)
> and
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4040272-post1.html (outdoor INdirect sunlight)
> 
> It's probably about 55 Majesty pics
> 
> Me and Svava got this Majesty thing on lock!



Word


----------



## ikarus

lewstherin006 said:


> It is literary the same guitar with a little bit wider neck and one string. I love mine.



thanks for the answer. neck thickness and shape is basically the same?


----------



## Jonathan20022

ikarus said:


> thanks for the answer. neck thickness and shape is basically the same?



Yezzir! Trust me when I say it's the same profile but just a bit wider. Definitely a worthwhile guitar if you already dig the 6


----------



## Scrubface05

what he said ^^
The neck profile is pretty much the exact same as a jp6.
But not a BFR
BFR necks feel slightly chunkier, but still amazing


----------



## ikarus

thanks for the answers. So BFR necks are a bit chunkier. How about the necks of the JPX, XI and 12? Are they also chunkier? do they feel sticky since they are painted? How is the feel of the neck compared to the waxed neck of the normal JPs?


----------



## decreebass

Anyone know if there's any chance of seeing a 7-string Albert Lee or Armada? I love my Majesty and JP13 but I'm feelin these other models - I think I'm officially a EBMM fanboy


----------



## The Scenic View

I can't wait to see some Petrucci 7s with the new PDN options! Mmmmmm dat maple board


----------



## Santuzzo

The Scenic View said:


> I can't wait to see some Petrucci 7s with the new PDN options! Mmmmmm dat maple board



 JP7 with a maple fretboard....that's gonna look amazing! figured roasted maple that is


----------



## Guamskyy

Alright I just discovered something awesome I put in my JP7:

3-Way 4-Pole Guitar Toggle Switch-Chrome

It's a 6 way toggle switch, and it's layout is like a normal 3 way toggle but you got 3 on the left and 3 on the right. The reason why I chose this over a normal push-pull pot is because since I'm lefty, I would much rather keep my audio taper pots EBMM used to start with instead of logarithmic pots that are either all on or all off.

I have it wired with bridge, middle, & neck on one row and coil split bridge, middle, & neck on the other.

It sounds divine and I'm definitely getting this for my upcoming maple board JP6.


----------



## JLocrian

Recently put a set of creme/black Illuminators in my rosewood necked JP12-7, and they slay! 
I'm liking them much more in the basswood body of the 12 as opposed to the alder body of the XI. 

If anyone is giving thinking about picking up a set, they're definitely worth it! Quite an improvement on the Crunch Lab IMO


----------



## decreebass

^ gorgeous.


----------



## PBGas

I like the Liquifire in my JP12 7. But I will definitely be changing out the crunch lab for an Illuminators. Great to hear that you are happy with this setup. I haven't taken the cover off yet but I am assuming the wiring is the same?


----------



## JLocrian

PBGas said:


> I like the Liquifire in my JP12 7. But I will definitely be changing out the crunch lab for an Illuminators. Great to hear that you are happy with this setup. I haven't taken the cover off yet but I am assuming the wiring is the same?



Thanks dude! 

Yes, the wiring is exactly the same. 
To my ears, the Liquifire sounds nearly identical to the Illuminator neck. If you already have a Liquifire, I don't think it would really be worth switching it out for the Illuminator unless you're going for a different color scheme. The bridge Illuminator is quite a noticeable difference though


----------



## 7stringsearcher

So I realize there is probably a list somewhere on here..
But can someone give me a list of differences between the JPXI-7s, and the JP12-7s? 
Would be quite interestedd in the comparison..


----------



## vinniemallet

The main difference between the JPXI and the JP12 is the body material. JPXI have an alder body and the JP12 have a basswood body. Both models share the same neck profile, have ebony fretboard, and "20 flat radius.



7stringsearcher said:


> So I realize there is probably a list somewhere on here..
> But can someone give me a list of differences between the JPXI-7s, and the JP12-7s?
> Would be quite interestedd in the comparison..


----------



## ikarus

vinniemallet said:


> The main difference between the JPXI and the JP12 is the body material. JPXI have an alder body and the JP12 have a basswood body. Both models share the same neck profile, have ebony fretboard, and "20 flat radius.



So how do they differ in sound?


----------



## vinniemallet

In my opinion the difference in minimal, most of the sound comes from your amp, cab, pedals, pickups etc... JP12 is a little bit more bright and shines more on leads... the JPXI is great for rythm, pretty tight. 



ikarus said:


> So how do they differ in sound?


----------



## Martis93

I ordered my first JP7 today. Just went through this whole thread, holy crap am I excited!


----------



## Psionic

I guess im in and its awesome 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272812-ngd-music-man-jpxi.html#post4069300


----------



## Bforber

Had for about a month and a half, maybe? It's amazing. Stuck playing Music Man for the rest of my life, haha


----------



## Psionic

Bforber said:


> Had for about a month and a half, maybe? It's amazing. Stuck playing Music Man for the rest of my life, haha



Like Rob Chapman said: the danger with these is that the first Music Man you get is a gateway drug and once your addicted you wont play anything else.

Cant confirm it yet since i just got mine yesterday but so far i can say that might be a true statement


----------



## Bforber

Yeah, I already figured that out with my first EBMM, a jpxi. Lol 

The majesty is a totally different feel than any other jp I've played. 

I think I'm past the honeymoon phase with it and i still love it. I need to switch to 9s instead of the stock 10s, though. That's my only beef.


----------



## Timelesseer

JP12-7 #2 showed up last week. I was originally going to try to get a different model JP to try something new, but I got a solid deal on this one (thanks again JustinG60!) and I couldn't pass it up. These are by far the best guitars I've ever owned or played, I'm pretty confident in saying I'm a Music Man guy for life. May try to trade one of them for another model, or a Majesty at some point but I'd be perfectly happy hanging on to both for a long, long time. 

May do a proper NGD day at some point with some better pics, but for now...TWINS BASIL, TWINS!


----------



## Ludo95

Sorry guys I have a question for you: would you recommend this 7-string model over the 6-string one? Do you find issues playing speed riffs( like "Scarified" intro for example) on the 6th string? Any problems like touching the 7th string while playing on the 6th or it's just all about time? and btw, how does the 7th string sound for playing "djenty" kind of riff?
Thanks so much


----------



## PBGas

Ludo95 said:


> Sorry guys I have a question for you: would you recommend this 7-string model over the 6-string one? Did you find problems playing speed riffs( like "Scarified" intro for example) on the 6th string? Any problems like touching the 7th string while playing on the 6th or it's just all about time? and btw, how does the 7th string sound for playing "djenty" kind of riff?
> Thanks so much



No issues at all playing on the 7. I've been playing them on and off since Vai brought out the first model. These newer JP models with the stainless Frets are unbelievably easy to play. To be honest with you they rival all three of my previous J Customs. 

Completely happy with this model! It's a keeper, no question.


----------



## MJK28

Wassup 7Stringers! Here's my 7-axe. Looks and sounds like heaven! I'm into the Majesty7 but not in a hurry since I'm enjoying this beauty very much.




Keep rockin'!


----------



## Misfit

Jealous of you all. But my JP6 BFR is keeping me content for now.


----------



## RnR

My first 7-string. Working on getting my brain used to the new way of looking at the world!


----------



## Matt_D_

I joined the club! bought JP13-7  You know what they look like by now  It's fantastic!


----------



## maxdt

Hi. I joined the club! bought *EBMM JPXI-7*. It's *Fantastic Dream*!!! Very aggressive and at the same time melodious sounds.


----------



## david_pri

wow, all of them are nice!!!


----------



## Vhyken

Hey guys, which do you prefer for low B riffage. The JPXI or JP12?


----------



## Enter Paradox

First seven. Butter.







First trem as well. Currently set up for A# standard (Nevermore etc.) with 4 springs straight, will change to B standard and softer trem. Tips ?

Again, butter frets.


----------



## Given To Fly

Not many people seem to be going for the JPX7 these days. I wonder why that is? When I bought my JPX7 I never considered the XI or XII, partly out of ignorance, but mostly because of the design concepts that were somewhat extreme, which I liked, but apparently they are not to everyone's taste. I've also noticed no one has bought the BFR Baritone for as long as I can remember. Just some observations to fuel discussion and lengthen the thread...


----------



## Enter Paradox

Given To Fly said:


> Not many people seem to be going for the JPX7 these days. I wonder why that is? When I bought my JPX7 I never considered the XI or XII, partly out of ignorance, but mostly because of the design concepts that were somewhat extreme, which I liked, but apparently they are not to everyone's taste. I've also noticed no one has bought the BFR Baritone for as long as I can remember. Just some observations to fuel discussion and lengthen the thread...



I agree with you. Major deal on this one due to its color, black hardwares, my first MIA and again, that color 

On the tones and sounds, I'll tweak it to taste


----------



## t_rod

The baritones are really cool, but I've never actually seen them for sell anywhere.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ That's why, you have to order them. One of my friends recently placed an order for one. 

I love the JPX as well, people get turned off by the chambering but don't realize what it does considering it's not that much chambering. They're all great, but the versatility of the X is above and beyond for me.


----------



## decreebass

I would love a JPX with SS frets; just can't justify adding a FIFTH 7-string to my stable  Maybe at some point... someday... this year... next month... who knows?


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a question to other EBMM JP guitar owners that have stainless steel frets:

the high e-string on my new JP7 keeps breaking when I do larger bends (3fret/minor 3rd bend). Not every time I do these bends, but after a few hours of playing. This happened now for the 3rd time within 5 days or so.
This does only happen on this particular guitar. The weird thing is: the string breaks in the middle of the string exactly the 13th fret. Every time at the exact same spot, I compared the broken string halves (from the ball end to the spot where it broke) and they are exactly the same length on every string that broke.
I checked the frets in that area for any sharp or rough edges but I could not detect anything. When I run my finger across the fret-edges they are all somewhat sharp, but that's on the edge where the string does not go.

Has anybody of you had a similar experience on their EBMM SS-frets-equipped guitar?
If yes, how did you solve this problem?


----------



## PBGas

No issue like this on my JP12 7 with the stainless frets. Haven't broken a string as of yet. what brand of string are you using? The first thing I would do is change that up and see if it gets better, or continues. If it continues, then you have some kind of edge that needs to filed down, perhaps. I've noticed that the Cobalt 4th strings are all breaking on my axes. Strange but true. Partly the way I play, maybe? I'll have to look at another string type instead.


----------



## Scrubface05

Do any of you use an Axe-Fx Ultra? 
I'm having a realllly hard time dialing in a clear high gain patch that doesn't sound lifeless or overpowering.


----------



## Santuzzo

PBGas said:


> No issue like this on my JP12 7 with the stainless frets. Haven't broken a string as of yet. what brand of string are you using? The first thing I would do is change that up and see if it gets better, or continues. If it continues, then you have some kind of edge that needs to filed down, perhaps. I've noticed that the Cobalt 4th strings are all breaking on my axes. Strange but true. Partly the way I play, maybe? I'll have to look at another string type instead.



Thanks for your input.
I replaced the factory EB string with D'Addarios, but I'm pretty sure now it's not the string, but something's gotta be wrong with the 13th fret. 
I checked the string after playing for a few hours by grabbing it with my thumb and 1st finger and running my fingers over the middle of the string. At the spot where the string is at the 13th fret I feel a little 'bump' / 'dent' in the string. There's something 'grinding' the string on that fret. Even though it's not visible, it's there.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Scrubface05 said:


> Do any of you use an Axe-Fx Ultra?
> I'm having a realllly hard time dialing in a clear high gain patch that doesn't sound lifeless or overpowering.



How are you dialing your patches? I wouldn't fault the guitar for that, the Axe is a versatile piece of equipment, and there's usually hundreds of ways to breathe life into your tone.


----------



## Scrubface05

I'm not blaming the Axe at all. I'm just having a serious block when it comes to dialing in for my JP lol
My baritone sounds badass in the ones I've made. But when trying to dial in for the JP, it never sounds good enough.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Scrubface05 said:


> I'm not blaming the Axe at all. I'm just having a serious block when it comes to dialing in for my JP lol
> My baritone sounds badass in the ones I've made. But when trying to dial in for the JP, it never sounds good enough.



No I know haha, if you need help let me know.


----------



## InFlames235

I know it's not a 7 but there's no EBMM 6 thread I could find and I'm really stoked for this to come in. Just ordered from Wilcutt Guitars:


----------



## Jonathan20022

There is actually! But besides the point of course, fantastic guitar man! Hope you like it


----------



## MrEzzyE

Is there a specs comparison table available for EBMM Petrucci 7´s like they have on Jemsite for JEM´s and Universes? Pretty handy IMO...


----------



## Santuzzo

MrEzzyE said:


> Is there a specs comparison table available for EBMM Petrucci 7´s like they have on Jemsite for JEM´s and Universes? Pretty handy IMO...



somebody at the EBMM forum made a comparison chart:
Music Man JP models comparison chart, here!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Santuzzo said:


> I have a question to other EBMM JP guitar owners that have stainless steel frets:
> 
> the high e-string on my new JP7 keeps breaking when I do larger bends (3fret/minor 3rd bend). Not every time I do these bends, but after a few hours of playing. This happened now for the 3rd time within 5 days or so.
> This does only happen on this particular guitar. The weird thing is: the string breaks in the middle of the string exactly the 13th fret. Every time at the exact same spot, I compared the broken string halves (from the ball end to the spot where it broke) and they are exactly the same length on every string that broke.
> I checked the frets in that area for any sharp or rough edges but I could not detect anything. When I run my finger across the fret-edges they are all somewhat sharp, but that's on the edge where the string does not go.
> 
> Has anybody of you had a similar experience on their EBMM SS-frets-equipped guitar?
> If yes, how did you solve this problem?



Iv never had this happen. In fact iv never had a string break on my jp's at all. For them to break at the 13th fret every time and not at the bridge is strange. You may want to try to smooth out the 13th fret. I hope you get it fixed man.


----------



## Santuzzo

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Iv never had this happen. In fact iv never had a string break on my jp's at all. For them to break at the 13th fret every time and not at the bridge is strange. You may want to try to smooth out the 13th fret. I hope you get it fixed man.



Thanks!
I had two guitar techs looks at the guitar but they were not able to find anything, but they also noticed that the string got a kind of 'bump' after only a few 3-fret bends. I got the frets polished, but that did not help either.
I asked EBMM if they would replace the guitar for me if I covered all the shipping costs (I bought the guitar in the US but I'm in Europe), but they said no, they would only 'repair it', so in the end I returned it to Sweetwater for a partial refund.
It's been a very frustrating and disappointing experience, and in the end I lost a lot of money ...


----------



## MrEzzyE

Santuzzo said:


> somebody at the EBMM forum made a comparison chart:
> Music Man JP models comparison chart, here!



Thanks mate!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> I had two guitar techs looks at the guitar but they were not able to find anything, but they also noticed that the string got a kind of 'bump' after only a few 3-fret bends. I got the frets polished, but that did not help either.
> I asked EBMM if they would replace the guitar for me if I covered all the shipping costs (I bought the guitar in the US but I'm in Europe), but they said no, they would only 'repair it', so in the end I returned it to Sweetwater for a partial refund.
> It's been a very frustration and disappointing experience, and in the end I lost a lot of money ...



Sorry to hear that man. Do you plan on getting a new JP7?


----------



## Santuzzo

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Do you plan on getting a new JP7?



Probably, yes, because apart from the issues I loved how the guitar played and sounded AND looked!


----------



## Guamskyy

My NGD for my PDN Neptune Blue JP6: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ide-down-inside-out-neptune-blue-content.html


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Seen your ngd. Looks good man. Congrats!


----------



## MrEzzyE

I´ve been looking for BFR JP7´s for some time but now I´m starting to like the Majesty shape too. The body seems to have quite a little wood after all the routings so I am worried about the guitar tone...


----------



## Daeniel

A JP7 BFR is coming this way from Poland - loaeded with a BKP at the bridge, can't wait to have it in my hands  come to daddy!


----------



## Jonathan20022

MrEzzyE said:


> I´ve been looking for BFR JP7´s for some time but now I´m starting to like the Majesty shape too. The body seems to have quite a little wood after all the routings so I am worried about the guitar tone...



Have you ever heard of chambered guitars?


----------



## Degz

NGD here  : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/278595-ngd-ebmm-jpxi-7-bfr.html


----------



## lvsexgtr

I'm in the club  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...musicman-jp12-7-cherry-sugar.html#post4113313


----------



## redlol

EBMM owners, please educate me. I honestly cannot see anything about the JP7 or 6 that would make me want to own one. From my POV, it has a bastardized strat body and neck, with decent pickups and apparently a good neck. But it's a basswood bolt on guitar with a non locking trem... Ok some models have the piezo which is cool. But really am I missing something here? For the money you can fully load a carvin DC7x or DC700 with every option imaginable and a gorgeous top and finish on it for way less than a bone stock JP7.


----------



## Santuzzo

redlol said:


> EBMM owners, please educate me. I honestly cannot see anything about the JP7 or 6 that would make me want to own one. From my POV, it has a bastardized strat body and neck, with decent pickups and apparently a good neck. But it's a basswood bolt on guitar with a non locking trem... Ok some models have the piezo which is cool. But really am I missing something here? For the money you can fully load a carvin DC7x or DC700 with every option imaginable and a gorgeous top and finish on it for way less than a bone stock JP7.



When I played my first JP7, that answered all my questions/doubts about that guitar. It's been one of my favorite guitars ever since ...


----------



## Guamskyy

redlol said:


> EBMM owners, please educate me. I honestly cannot see anything about the JP7 or 6 that would make me want to own one. From my POV, it has a bastardized strat body and neck, with decent pickups and apparently a good neck. But it's a basswood bolt on guitar with a non locking trem... Ok some models have the piezo which is cool. But really am I missing something here? For the money you can fully load a carvin DC7x or DC700 with every option imaginable and a gorgeous top and finish on it for way less than a bone stock JP7.



Have you at least demo'd one at a local music shop?

Sure the specs don't sound all that boutique on paper (on a computer screen), but the guitars will the end speak for themselves.

You would probably have an easier opportunity to demo a JP6 or JP7 than a carvin DC7 IMO.


----------



## animal101

redlol said:


> EBMM owners, please educate me. I honestly cannot see anything about the JP7 or 6 that would make me want to own one. From my POV, it has a bastardized strat body and neck, with decent pickups and apparently a good neck. But it's a basswood bolt on guitar with a non locking trem... Ok some models have the piezo which is cool. But really am I missing something here? For the money you can fully load a carvin DC7x or DC700 with every option imaginable and a gorgeous top and finish on it for way less than a bone stock JP7.


 

yeah I kinda thought the same but I'm on my 2nd one now lol
The big plus for me is it covers literally everything I can throw at it...I'd play one of my les pauls/flying vs over them in a heartbeat but 7 strings/piezo etc is a huge bonus

I do find a large number of the finishes (including quite a few of the koas) hidious 

really ugly guitars but very versitle and they sound amazing


----------



## Lord Voldemort

redlol said:


> EBMM owners, please educate me. I honestly cannot see anything about the JP7 or 6 that would make me want to own one. From my POV, it has a bastardized strat body and neck, with decent pickups and apparently a good neck. But it's a basswood bolt on guitar with a non locking trem... Ok some models have the piezo which is cool. But really am I missing something here? For the money you can fully load a carvin DC7x or DC700 with every option imaginable and a gorgeous top and finish on it for way less than a bone stock JP7.



Fair point.

Three reasons for me. Reason 1 is because the undeniable mystique of owning a EBMM John Petrucci guitar. I dreamed of owning one since I was like 15; it was my then hero's guitar and I went to Guitar Center like twice a week and played one for as long as I felt was fair, and when I finally got one I was in heaven just because of that alone.

Secondly, it's a fantastic guitar. I don't see what the tonewood (basswood is awesome, second favorite tonewood) or the fact that it has a bolt on neck or a non locking trem has to do with anything, and the pickups are better than 'decent', they're world class. I have two guitars with BPK's and my 2001 JP6 with the original Dimarzios, and the Dimarzios are much more versatile and clear than the Aftermaths and Painkillers. 

Thirdly, guitars are weird. If you're going to start analyzing why you would pay as much as you do for gear, you should look towards Gibson who offers two similar USA made Les Pauls with fairly similar specs from $500 to $6,000 and why people would actually purchase the latter. Same goes for all gear, really. Who knows what logic gets put into how much things cost.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lord Voldemort said:


> Thirdly, guitars are weird. If you're going to start analyzing why you would pay as much as you do for gear, you should look towards Gibson who offers two similar USA made Les Pauls with fairly similar specs from $500 to $6,000 and why people would actually purchase the latter. Same goes for all gear, really. Who knows what logic gets put into how much things cost.



Going to echo the point that categorizing gear based on specs automatically makes it seem like you're putting specs into categories based on PRICE.

If you think that Basswood is a average/bad tonewood and that it's only and SHOULD only be available on cheaper and affordable guitars, then you're already wrong. You'll see basswood an other specs being used on guitars far more expensive and that's simply because yes you can find a Maple Neck/Rosewood Board RG with a Basswood Body for just a couple hundred bucks, but playing that and this side by side will yield completely different experiences.

That's why people flock to cheaper guitars that get premium features, Evertune Bridges, Locking Tuners, Original Floyds, Improved Fret Material. If you can get SPECS that you love on a far cheaper guitar, what's the point of the more expensive guitar? I could use this same argument with the Sterling JP100D vs the JP6 Standard or BFR. Most of the specs are there, so why are people spending more on the real deal?

It surpasses a list of specs, and it goes towards overall quality and security in knowing that you're getting a guitar made as well as the last with the high end option. And this goes towards everything, not just EBMM, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Jonathan20022 said:


> It surpasses a list of specs, and it goes towards overall quality and security in knowing that you're getting a guitar made as well as the last with the high end option. And this goes towards everything, not just EBMM, you get what you pay for.



I actually disagree a bit here, with all due respect of course!

I think the "loaded" vs "unloaded" price point is a blunt example of how ridiculous not just EBMM, but guitar pricing in general is. By that logic, with two guitars made by the exact same two or three people, the one that has a piezo, little inlays and a painted headstock is suddenly like $500-1,000 more than the other...doesn't really make much logical sense.

But that's what I'm saying, guitar pricing really doesn't in general in my opinion.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lord Voldemort said:


> I actually disagree a bit here, with all due respect of course!
> 
> I think the "loaded" vs "unloaded" price point is a blunt example of how ridiculous not just EBMM, but guitar pricing in general is. By that logic, with two guitars made by the exact same two or three people, the one that has a piezo, little inlays and a painted headstock is suddenly like $500-1,000 more than the other...doesn't really make much logical sense.
> 
> But that's what I'm saying, guitar pricing really doesn't in general in my opinion.



Well considering painting the headstock is extra work, wiring in the piezo and installing the extra hardware that had to be bought, and the extra inlay work. Of course you're paying more for those options.

Piezo is a 250-300$ Upcharge depending on who you're talking to, The Matching Headstock is an extra $100, and so are the inlays ($100 for the Shields). The only other upcharge on a basic model (besides on special runs) is the Mystic Dream Finish which is a $300 Upcharge I believe.

Call it bias since I am a huge fan of these things, but I still think the unloaded JP6/7 is a great value and quality isn't any worse or better than a BFR since it's made by the same people.

Yeah you can buy an "unloaded" model for 1575, or get a loaded model for 2k flat. You don't think extra features and work should be paid for? God I hope you tip well


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Jonathan20022 said:


> Well considering painting the headstock is extra work, wiring in the piezo and installing the extra hardware that had to be bought, and the extra inlay work. Of course you're paying more for those options.
> 
> Piezo is a 250-300$ Upcharge depending on who you're talking to, The Matching Headstock is an extra $100, and so are the inlays ($100 for the Shields). The only other upcharge on a basic model (besides on special runs) is the Mystic Dream Finish which is a $300 Upcharge I believe.
> 
> Call it bias since I am a huge fan of these things, but I still think the unloaded JP6/7 is a great value and quality isn't any worse or better than a BFR since it's made by the same people.
> 
> Yeah you can buy an "unloaded" model for 1575, or get a loaded model for 2k flat. You don't think extra features and work should be paid for? God I hope you tip well



Interesting concept, but I think your numbers are a bit off man. 

Let's look at Carvin, for example. Matching headstock costs $40, and they probably make a decent profit off of that. $100 is over twice that...and their paint jobs are far less complicated. As far as inlays are concerned, mother-of-pearl diamonds are at $40. I have no clue what those shields are made out of, but I'd guess mother of pearl or abalone and they're about the same size as the Carvin diamonds all in all. But they charge $100...

Now, I guarantee they get insane prices on woods, mother of pearl, paint and hardware as they buy it in extremely large quantities. With that on mind, I absolutely guarantee that they don't pay $300 for piezos. They probably pay something like $100, if that, probably much less but I don't know for sure so I'll be generous. So all of this costs them very little, I'd honestly guess in labor (since they do several guitars at once) and parts the factory difference between a "loaded" and "unloaded" guitar is probably about $125-200 to them.

Music Man John Petrucci BFR 6 Koa Top with Piezo Electric Guitar Island Burst | Musician's Friend

That in mind, this is a completely obnoxious price for what you are getting. When it's the same quality as a Silhouette which you can find used for $700, it's a little obnoxious. Carvin charges $200 for koa body, $400 for neck and body. $3,500...not even justifiable. 

So, I think that this guy has a very valid point here, there's not much of a financial or logical argument one could make. And keep in mind, you're not "tipping" the workers with that extra grand, you're tipping their bosses and I think they're doing just fine all things considered.

I do love EBMM though, and they're hardly the greediest company in the world but...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Oh yeah I was going by dealer prices from when I last ordered a JP new from a dealer haha. Features between brands are priced really differently which is crazy as well. I actually have 2 Koas right now and they're awesome, but you can always get them for less than that easily by talking to a dealer and ordering one rather than buying from in stock.

Yeah for sure man, I was only joking with my comment on the tip  but yeah a Koa JP and even most BFRs is a lot of cash to lay down on a single guitar. If they weren't some of my favorite guitars I wouldn't have gotten the ones I have in the past haha.

I'm experimenting with new brands and ideas nowadays just because I realized I have no reason to only play EBMM. Especially when the ERG's don't have that much variety in EBMM's arsenal sadly.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have had two different JP7s, both equipped with piezo saddles.
But both have different saddles.
These are the older saddles:





And these are the new type saddles:





The one difference I have noticed is that with the never saddles the strings 'shift' on the saddle when doing bends, so they don't stay in the center of the saddle, which can't be a good thing. 
The older saddles seem the be better with that, regardless of how much I bend, the strings stay in the middle of the saddle and don't move.

Has anybody else noticed this?
Any advantages or disadvantages to the new saddles? Why were they changed to begin with?

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## PBGas

I did notice this. However, have you noticed that your string breakage is more with the saddles that the strings stay in place? I used to break strings all the time on my JP with piezo years ago. On the new JP12, I haven't broken one yet.


----------



## Santuzzo

PBGas said:


> I did notice this. However, have you noticed that your string breakage is more with the saddles that the strings stay in place? I used to break strings all the time on my JP with piezo years ago. On the new JP12, I haven't broken one yet.



Well in my case the strings that kept breaking happened with the new saddles.
I ended up returning the guitar for a partial refund...

What string was it you kept breaking? was it the high e? did that happen when bending?


----------



## PBGas

Santuzzo said:


> Well in my case the strings that kept breaking happened with the new saddles.
> I ended up returning the guitar for a partial refund...
> 
> What string was it you kept breaking? was it the high e? did that happen when bending?



on one of the JPs that I had years ago, I had the second string breaking on me regularly and the 4rth. 2nd was with bending. 4rth was when I was doing heavy picking rhythms.


----------



## F0rte

First JP7 i've ever owned.
Best guitar I've ever played. 
Ernie Ball MusicMan JP7 PDN Neptune Blue

Happy to be a part of the club.


----------



## Semi-pro

Got a pretty sweet deal on this mint JPXI, so you can count me in too 







PS. that Neptune Blue looks awesome!


----------



## Daeniel

Here I come  Pic from the previous owner. Still have some problems with the Low B piezo saddle, goddammit!

Going to be setup with 0.90-0.42 and 0.64 in Drop A tonight


----------



## WillDfx




----------



## Jonathan20022

WillDfx said:


> JP ....in' GOODNESS


----------



## Timelesseer

Damn Will, 2 of my favorite BFR tops and colors! Awesome guitars man


----------



## WillDfx

Thanks dudes! I've had this Island Burst for well over a year now, it's insane! They only made a few of these special Island Burst's with a maple top, it's not really even island burst, it's more like a Honey Burst(Island Burst). And the Neptune Blue is easily one of the greatest guitars I've ever played, the maple neck/fingerboard is a serious upgrade for the JP line.


----------



## Jonathan20022

So awesome! That finish is incredible, it flows really well. They should have kept it on as a standard option for BFRs. It looks great on Koa, but it looks sick on a deep quilt/flame as well!


----------



## Degz

WillDfx said:


> Thanks dudes! I've had this Island Burst for well over a year now, it's insane! They only made a few of these special Island Burst's with a maple top, it's not really even island burst, it's more like a Honey Burst(Island Burst). And the Neptune Blue is easily one of the greatest guitars I've ever played, the maple neck/fingerboard is a serious upgrade for the JP line.



STAHP :'(


----------



## jmcdonald

I picked up a BFR 7 Emerald Green Quilted model in 2009 after owning two Carvin 727's, and I no longer own the Carvins. Don't get me wrong, the Carvins are fine guitars, but after playing a EBMM.... well... as Stan Lee put it... 'Nuff Said!' I'm just about ready to hit the 'submit' button on my Sweetwater account for a Majesty 7 Polar Noir! Hee Hee! I'm getting giddy for NGD!


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Pics or it didn't happen 

Congrats man! I love Emerald Green on the BFRs, it looks really fantastic with a maple top!

Carvin makes a fine guitar as well, but I am partial to EBMM  Get your order in on a Majesty as soon as you can, those things are so backordered that it's going to be a bit of awhile before you get one in your hands sadly. Mine is due at the end of the month/early November so I'm excited as well


----------



## 7stringsearcher

Bumping this with a question!
I know on a past thread someone said that Blackhawk 7s would fit fine into a JPXI-7,
But my tech is texting me as he is about to put them in. Said that the neck might be REALLY close to the strings to where they'd touch in some cases. Anyone had an issue with depth of this cavity? 

On a somewhat related note, my first NGD will come soon.


----------



## lewstherin006

7stringsearcher said:


> Bumping this with a question!
> I know on a past thread someone said that Blackhawk 7s would fit fine into a JPXI-7,
> But my tech is texting me as he is about to put them in. Said that the neck might be REALLY close to the strings to where they'd touch in some cases. Anyone had an issue with depth of this cavity?
> 
> On a somewhat related note, my first NGD will come soon.



Dont know who told you that but they are wrong. It doesnt fit fine. I had to route my JP7 to get my hawks to fit. Tell you tech to sand down where the feet hit on the pickups and it will give you more clearance.Thator cut out the excess wood.


----------



## 7stringsearcher

He said routing is is a better idea than sanding..


----------



## Degz

Hi buds! 

My BH's fit perfectly fine in my JPXI 7... They're more closer than normally to the strings but works well. Actually, they're closer to the strings like the original Dimarzios (CH/LF) are. 

Maybe some cavities are a bit different, or the baseplate from pickups. Mine are flat. Don't know guys... :\ 

Cheers!


----------



## yingmin

Lord Voldemort said:


> Let's look at Carvin, for example. Matching headstock costs $40, and they probably make a decent profit off of that. $100 is over twice that...and their paint jobs are far less complicated. As far as inlays are concerned, mother-of-pearl diamonds are at $40. I have no clue what those shields are made out of, but I'd guess mother of pearl or abalone and they're about the same size as the Carvin diamonds all in all. But they charge $100...
> 
> Now, I guarantee they get insane prices on woods, mother of pearl, paint and hardware as they buy it in extremely large quantities. With that on mind, I absolutely guarantee that they don't pay $300 for piezos. They probably pay something like $100, if that, probably much less but I don't know for sure so I'll be generous. So all of this costs them very little, I'd honestly guess in labor (since they do several guitars at once) and parts the factory difference between a "loaded" and "unloaded" guitar is probably about $125-200 to them.
> 
> Music Man John Petrucci BFR 6 Koa Top with Piezo Electric Guitar Island Burst | Musician's Friend
> 
> That in mind, this is a completely obnoxious price for what you are getting. When it's the same quality as a Silhouette which you can find used for $700, it's a little obnoxious. Carvin charges $200 for koa body, $400 for neck and body. $3,500...not even justifiable.
> 
> So, I think that this guy has a very valid point here, there's not much of a financial or logical argument one could make. And keep in mind, you're not "tipping" the workers with that extra grand, you're tipping their bosses and I think they're doing just fine all things considered.
> 
> I do love EBMM though, and they're hardly the greediest company in the world but...



That's really not a valid comparison, because Carvin sells direct to the public whereas Music Man sells their instruments through dealers. Carvin only has to charge enough for them to make a profit; Music Man makes profit selling their guitars to the dealers, who then have to make their own profit on the guitars. If Carvin sold through dealers, the price gap would either be less drastic or disappear completely.

Also, the used price of a Silhouette has no relevance to the new price of a JP. How does the price of a new Silhouette compare to the price of a new unloaded JP? They're basically the same. Why is the used price of a Silhouette lower than that of a JP? There's more demand for JPs, plain and simple.


----------



## fortisursus

I'm a complete convert. I went around playing several different sevens, but none of them just felt right. Something about the JP7 is just so comfy. Here is my JP7 PDN. 


I'm entertaining the idea of eventually adding a JPX7 to the herd. How does the body shape and neck feel in comparison to the Standard JP7?

Edit: apparently my phone likes to spin images when I upload photos...


----------



## Given To Fly

fortisursus said:


> I'm a complete convert. I went around playing several different sevens, but none of them just felt right. Something about the JP7 is just so comfy. Here is my JP7 PDN.
> 
> 
> I'm entertaining the idea of eventually adding a JPX7 to the herd. How does the body shape and neck feel in comparison to the Standard JP7?



The JPX7 was sort of the "experimental" Anniversary Model. The frets are jumbo, wide, stainless steel which sounds cool on paper but in real life you have to adjust your left hand a bit to keep the fretted notes from going sharp. It actually helps you play lighter which is not a bad thing, some people just didn't like it though in clouding JP because these frets never made an appearance on another model.  

The neck is painted on the JPX7 which usually makes people think of Guitar Center, grimy necks, etc. Instead, think of slippery floors wearing slippery socks and you will have a better idea of how the back of the neck feels. 

As for comparing bodies, I can't remember anything drastically different. The JPX7 is symmetrical but carved differently or something. The body does not make or break either guitar. 

The pickup switching is entirely different. The JPX7 has a 5 way which is really useful when recording clean tones. You do not need to change the amp settings, just change to a different pickup and you'll have a completely different tone. It's pretty great!  

Personally, I think the JPX7 is the better guitar, as it should be considering the cost difference. However, they really are two different instruments (especially yours) despite being the signature model for the same guitar player. Hope that helps!


----------



## fortisursus

Given To Fly said:


> The JPX7 was sort of the "experimental" Anniversary Model. The frets are jumbo, wide, stainless steel which sounds cool on paper but in real life you have to adjust your left hand a bit to keep the fretted notes from going sharp. It actually helps you play lighter which is not a bad thing, some people just didn't like it though in clouding JP because these frets never made an appearance on another model.
> 
> The neck is painted on the JPX7 which usually makes people think of Guitar Center, grimy necks, etc. Instead, think of slippery floors wearing slippery socks and you will have a better idea of how the back of the neck feels.
> 
> As for comparing bodies, I can't remember anything drastically different. The JPX7 is symmetrical but carved differently or something. The body does not make or break either guitar.
> 
> The pickup switching is entirely different. The JPX7 has a 5 way which is really useful when recording clean tones. You do not need to change the amp settings, just change to a different pickup and you'll have a completely different tone. It's pretty great!
> 
> Personally, I think the JPX7 is the better guitar, as it should be considering the cost difference. However, they really are two different instruments (especially yours) despite being the signature model for the same guitar player. Hope that helps!



Thanks! Sounds interesting. It's growing on me haha. Looking for something somewhat similar, but with added variety and this sounds like the ticket.


----------



## nerdywhale

yingmin said:


> That's really not a valid comparison, because Carvin sells direct to the public whereas Music Man sells their instruments through dealers. Carvin only has to charge enough for them to make a profit; Music Man makes profit selling their guitars to the dealers, who then have to make their own profit on the guitars. If Carvin sold through dealers, the price gap would either be less drastic or disappear completely.
> 
> Also, the used price of a Silhouette has no relevance to the new price of a JP. How does the price of a new Silhouette compare to the price of a new unloaded JP? They're basically the same. Why is the used price of a Silhouette lower than that of a JP? There's more demand for JPs, plain and simple.



An example to back up yingmin, in Australia, it was cheaper for me to buy a JP7 PDN [rosewood neck] w/ Piezo than it was to buy a Carvin through a local dealer. Quicker build/delivery time, too.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Awesome awesome guitars. One day I'll join this club. hehe

One question about the EBMM Petrucci model trems, where do you get replacement parts? Are there any dealers or you just go direct to Ernie Ball?

Thanks!


----------



## Guamskyy

charlessalvacion said:


> Awesome awesome guitars. One day I'll join this club. hehe
> 
> One question about the EBMM Petrucci model trems, where do you get replacement parts? Are there any dealers or you just go direct to Ernie Ball?
> 
> Thanks!



You would probably have to go directly to Ernie Ball.


----------



## Straighteight2003

Can't quote the exact source right now, but EBMM don't give out or sell parts. You can only have parts replaced on your guitar by EBMM as far as I remember.


----------



## jmcdonald

I wound up flipping the proverbial coin, and it came up 'Jackson B8 Deluxe w/ Walnut stain' rather than a Majesty 7... NGD ETA is early December!!! (I'll wind up getting a Majesty after I pay off the Jackson I'm sure... Damn GAS!!!)


----------



## Guamskyy

jmcdonald said:


> I wound up flipping the proverbial coin, and it came up 'Jackson B8 Deluxe w/ Walnut stain' rather than a Majesty 7... NGD ETA is early December!!! (I'll wind up getting a Majesty after I pay off the Jackson I'm sure... Damn GAS!!!)



Still nice score dude, if I wasn't left handed I would've gone Jackson a long time ago to be honest


----------



## Serga Kasinec

Hey Guys here is mine - I'm Happy with it - By the way i have a lot of videos with it on my Youtube Channel - https://www.youtube.com/user/Sergakasinec/videos


----------



## jackblack

Hey peeps, I've been trying to get a more definite answer to a question I have about EBMM floating trems (tried using the search function on here but we all know how that goes): if I were to install a Tremol-no on a JP bridge, would I be able to freely change tunings (within reasom, obviously) as if it were a hardtail? Sorry if that's been asked a billion times before.

Thanks!


----------



## Timelesseer

jackblack said:


> Hey peeps, I've been trying to get a more definite answer to a question I have about EBMM floating trems (tried using the search function on here but we all know how that goes): if I were to install a Tremol-no on a JP bridge, would I be able to freely change tunings (within reasom, obviously) as if it were a hardtail? Sorry if that's been asked a billion times before.
> 
> Thanks!



I just had one installed on my JP12-7 and it works perfectly. Acts just like a hardtail and I'm switching between 3 different tunings with no issues. They're pretty easy to install and set up too.


----------



## jackblack

Timelesseer said:


> I just had one installed on my JP12-7 and it works perfectly. Acts just like a hardtail and I'm switching between 3 different tunings with no issues. They're pretty easy to install and set up too.



Awesome man, thanks! This makes my decision that much more difficult haha


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

Santuzzo said:


> I have had two different JP7s, both equipped with piezo saddles.
> But both have different saddles.
> These are the older saddles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the new type saddles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one difference I have noticed is that with the never saddles the strings 'shift' on the saddle when doing bends, so they don't stay in the center of the saddle, which can't be a good thing.
> The older saddles seem the be better with that, regardless of how much I bend, the strings stay in the middle of the saddle and don't move.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed this?
> Any advantages or disadvantages to the new saddles? Why were they changed to begin with?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lars



I don't know if this would help your case or harm the piezo, but maybe you could make some very narrow grooves in the saddle spots where the string sits with a very small saw.


----------



## Santuzzo

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> I don't know if this would help your case or harm the piezo, but maybe you could make some very narrow grooves in the saddle spots where the string sits with a very small saw.



Thanks. A guitar tech I brought the guitar to had the same idea, but said he would refrain from doing that as it might damage the piezo.


----------



## jackblack

Hello again folks, just picked up my JP6 from the post office, good lord does she ever play great. I'll be bringing her into the tech for a set-up for drop C and I've got a Tremol-No coming in the mail, but I had a quick question.

I usually rest my hand on the bridge when I'm playing, and I know with a floating trem it's gonna change the pitch, but it seems like as soon as I put even the tiniest amount of pressure it goes sharp. Is this normal? I'm not too worried about it, it'll just take a minute to get used to.

Thanks!


----------



## Guamskyy

jackblack said:


> Hello again folks, just picked up my JP6 from the post office, good lord does she ever play great. I'll be bringing her into the tech for a set-up for drop C and I've got a Tremol-No coming in the mail, but I had a quick question.
> 
> I usually rest my hand on the bridge when I'm playing, and I know with a floating trem it's gonna change the pitch, but it seems like as soon as I put even the tiniest amount of pressure it goes sharp. Is this normal? I'm not too worried about it, it'll just take a minute to get used to.
> 
> Thanks!



It's a combination of getting used to it and maybe not enough spring tension in the back to counteract the weight of your hand. Try putting another spring in the back to see if that'll help


----------



## Jonathan20022

Also placement, my palm rests differently on a JP bridge than it does other guitars. My palm is pretty much parallel with where the string meets the saddle and curves, I never touch the chrome cover plate and honestly never have and issues tuning.

Also, I personally prefer a wood block to keep the trem as a hardtail. The Tremol-no works fine if you plan on leaving it and not going back to free floating mode on a constant basis. I wore about 2 of mine out by switching often and threw those away/sold my other 5 backups for future guitars after that. Wood Blocks are simple to make and you can just pull them out/stick them in if you want to switch between a hardtail and using the trem.


----------



## varjao

Hello folks, I want a EBMM JP badly and narrowing down all the models I ended up with 2 options, the JPX and JP12. I like the design of the body that is different from the old models, also I would like Ebony fretboard since I have some other guitars with rosewood.

The body wood is different but I like both options.

One question is about the neck and fretboard, I know the JP12 fretboard has a bigger radius so is very flat, but I prefer scalloped fretboards so the jumbo frets on the JPX are better for me. Does it makes a big difference this radius difference from the JP12 and JPX? Both are awesome guitars in fact.

The 5 way switch in the jpx is also very nice, I absolutely love that guitar but the JP12 is also a thing of beauty.


----------



## nerdywhale

I'm now a two-time member, and it also occurred to me that I never posted pics of my first JP7 when I got it in March, so... here they both are!

I've recently fallen deep into the 7-string hole, to the point that I wasn't playing my 6'ers anymore. To be honest, I don't think I want to! I traded my main 6'er for this spiffy BFR, and couldn't be happier. Only thing I'm going to change is tuning and string gauge. I got it in drop Ab, 10-60, but I prefer in ADADGBE, 9, 13, 17, 26, 36, 56, 70. Both keen and nervous to try fitting the 70 into the tuning peg!

I ordered the white JP7 in November last year, which means... yup, Rosewood neck. Feels so nice in the hand, and I love that forearm scoop. The whole thing just feels comfortable. The contours just seem to "fit" me, and it sits snugly under the bewbs. Honestly can't choose a favourite between this and the BFR. I've been using this one as my "standard" tuned guitar, in B, 10-56. It will also change to ADADGBE with the BFR.

One day [no promises!], since they'll be the same pups, strings, tuning and plugged into the same guitar rig, I'll do a comparison of the two to show any differences the woods of the BFR has.


----------



## Bforber

The tremolo on my Majesty 7 has started clicking whenever I dive. Has this happened to anyone else with their EBMM? 

I'm starting to learn more about the technical side/repair, but this and my JPXI are the only guitars I can even stand to play with a tremolo, and as a result I don't know much about tremolo systems.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Took a few recent shots of my latest JP acquisition and made a video with it


----------



## PBGas

Love my JP12 7 but something else has come my way so I'm probably going to have to move it to get the piece that I have wanted for quite some time, unfortunately.


----------



## SolidUdo

Just bought this baby, and I can't be more satisfied with it!
My only "issue" now is to get it buzz-free with the gauge I´m using =P


----------



## lewstherin006

Any thoughts on this? This is for jason richardson of CG.


----------



## andyjanson

Mm surprisingly that's not really working for me - on paper, a JP with a buckeye burl top sounds incredible, but I think the JP shape works well because it's sleek and minimalist. Giving it a highly figured top and a more 'organic' vibe seems to take away from that to me


----------



## Norstorm

Hey guys... Looooong time off the keyboard..
Nice to be back.


----------



## Norstorm

This thread really kicked itself in the balls.. 
Guess I have a loooot of guitar porn images to run thru


----------



## lewstherin006

My new JPX-7!


----------



## ivashjke

My JP7


----------



## Guamskyy

I'm so tempted to pick up a JP6 in the new stealth crimson finish- I love me some black hardware!


----------



## ivashjke

and my JPX7, amazing guitar


----------



## Guamskyy

I asked Jason from Drum City Guitar Land if he knows when the next rosewood neck run should be, and he's speculating early 2016.

Time to start saving up!!


----------



## lewstherin006

My new JPXI-7!


----------



## Ludo95

Looks awesome man! Cannot wait to pick one up!


----------



## Santuzzo

lewstherin006 said:


> My new JPXI-7!



Congrats!  looks awesome!

What PU's are those? Illuminators?


----------



## lewstherin006

Santuzzo said:


> Congrats!  looks awesome!
> 
> What PU's are those? Illuminators?



Nope, Liquifire in the neck and D-Act in the bridge.


----------



## Santuzzo

lewstherin006 said:


> Nope, Liquifire in the neck and D-Act in the bridge.



IIRC you also have a standard JP7?
How does the JPXI 7 compare to the JP7 in terms of sound and playability?


----------



## lewstherin006

Santuzzo said:


> IIRC you also have a standard JP7?
> How does the JPXI 7 compare to the JP7 in terms of sound and playability?



I have a JP7, JPX7 and JPXI7.

The JPX and JPXI have better necks IMO. The radius is different and it feels a little better in my hands. The JPX is the best sounding for cleans and leads, the JP7 with blackhawks is good all around, while the JPXI is good rhythm and ok for leads. I need to experiment with a different neck pickup though on the JPXI. The JPXI has dead cleans unless you pop the coil tap in middle position. Overall I love all of them though.


----------



## Santuzzo

lewstherin006 said:


> I have a JP7, JPX7 and JPXI7.
> 
> The JPX and JPXI have better necks IMO. The radius is different and it feels a little better in my hands. The JPX is the best sounding for cleans and leads, the JP7 with blackhawks is good all around, while the JPXI is good rhythm and ok for leads. I need to experiment with a different neck pickup though on the JPXI. The JPXI has dead cleans unless you pop the coil tap in middle position. Overall I love all of them though.



Thanks, man!
I have only ever played standard JP7s, and I love them, but I am curious about other JP models, but I have never tried any of the non standard JP7s.


----------



## lewstherin006

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks, man!
> I have only ever played standard JP7s, and I love them, but I am curious about other JP models, but I have never tried any of the non standard JP7s.



I was too so I got 2 more. I would start with the JPX and move on from there. I dont care for the JP13 or the majesty. They just dont do it for me. I love the neck on the majesty, just didnt get along with the body for some reason.


----------



## Santuzzo

lewstherin006 said:


> I was too so I got 2 more. I would start with the JPX and move on from there. I dont care for the JP13 or the majesty. They just dont do it for me. I love the neck on the majesty, just didnt get along with the body for some reason.



I'm especially curious about the BFR JP7s


----------



## Jonathan20022

The neck shape of the JP7, X7, BFR7's are all the same profile. The XI was the first departure in neck shape and profile in the entire series.


----------



## gujukal

Bought my JP7 a week ago and i noticed that my left thumb feels a bit weird sometimes when i play on it. Should i be worried or will i get used to it? I have quite small hands but the neck is thinner than both my Schecter and LTD MH1000 and about the same as my RGA121. Maybe im just not used to the bigger necks of 7's? Other than that it feels fantastic, definitely the most high quality guitar i've ever own.


----------



## madwham

gujukal said:


> Bought my JP7 a week ago and i noticed that my left thumb feels a bit weird sometimes when i play on it. Should i be worried or will i get used to it? I have quite small hands but the neck is thinner than both my Schecter and LTD MH1000 and about the same as my RGA121. Maybe im just not used to the bigger necks of 7's? Other than that it feels fantastic, definitely the most high quality guitar i've ever own.



I recently started playing on a JP7 and I have small hands too. I didn't feel any pain or discomfort in my thumb, but it was clear that the wider neck forced my hand into a "classic" position more than my JP6 did.

Maybe you're simply going through a similar transition and things will naturally improve in the next few days / weeks.


----------



## Spragus

I just picked up the JP15 BFR PDN in Neptune Blue. I must be a wuss or something but the string tension on this thing is super high. I had the guys from Drum City in CO (where I bought it) set it up and intonation, etc. is good but...bending is quite a struggle. The reason I was drawn to these in the first place is the 6's are so easy to play and comfortable. Some of the models I've played I barely have to touch the thing and it just sings. 

Is this just a product of having more tension with 7? Do all 7s play like this? It's sort of blasphemous but I'm not really super pumped about this thing. I mean it' gorgeous and has everything I want but it's just such a bear to play. Is it a set up issue? I know it has 3 frets that are pretty high as I had a tech look at it and there are some issues there so I'm either going to return it or send it in to EB. 

Thoughts? I feel like I'm missing something. The JP6 I played was just so buttery and easy to play.


----------



## lewstherin006

Spragus said:


> I just picked up the JP15 BFR PDN in Neptune Blue. I must be a wuss or something but the string tension on this thing is super high. I had the guys from Drum City in CO (where I bought it) set it up and intonation, etc. is good but...bending is quite a struggle. The reason I was drawn to these in the first place is the 6's are so easy to play and comfortable. Some of the models I've played I barely have to touch the thing and it just sings.
> 
> Is this just a product of having more tension with 7? Do all 7s play like this? It's sort of blasphemous but I'm not really super pumped about this thing. I mean it' gorgeous and has everything I want but it's just such a bear to play. Is it a set up issue? I know it has 3 frets that are pretty high as I had a tech look at it and there are some issues there so I'm either going to return it or send it in to EB.
> 
> Thoughts? I feel like I'm missing something. The JP6 I played was just so buttery and easy to play.



The scale is 25.5 so it shouldnt be that hard to play or bend. What gauge strings are on it?


----------



## Spragus

lewstherin006 said:


> The scale is 25.5 so it shouldnt be that hard to play or bend. What gauge strings are on it?



I believe it's 10-56. I'm thinking lower gauge would help some, yes?


----------



## lewstherin006

Spragus said:


> I believe it's 10-56. I'm thinking lower gauge would help some, yes?



10-56 isnt all that thick, but I dont know what you are used to playing on. Also how many springs are on the bridge? They may have too many on the bridge causing the tension to be too high. All 3 of my 7 string JPs arent super hard to playing. Something is up with your guitar. If they have more than 3 springs on the bottom take on off and reset your bridge.


----------



## madwham

Spragus said:


> Is this just a product of having more tension with 7? Do all 7s play like this? It's sort of blasphemous but I'm not really super pumped about this thing. I mean it' gorgeous and has everything I want but it's just such a bear to play. Is it a set up issue? I know it has 3 frets that are pretty high as I had a tech look at it and there are some issues there so I'm either going to return it or send it in to EB.
> 
> Thoughts? I feel like I'm missing something. The JP6 I played was just so buttery and easy to play.



I had exactly the same problem and it was not an issue with the guitar, just the strings. My JP6 was in 9-46, and I struggled with bending on my brand new JP7. But the gauge was higher, as seems to be the default on a 7-string (10-something at least).

I'm still making some tests, but at the moment my JP7 has 9-56 strings (ie 9-46 + 56 for low B). I can bend just fine now.


----------



## decreebass

Spragus said:


> I believe it's 10-56. I'm thinking lower gauge would help some, yes?



That's too thick for comfort for me. I love me some 9s. I don't think anything's up with your guitar, but you're probably used to 9s (or 8s?). Give it some more time (let your fingers get strong) or swap them out with 9s - unfortunately, you're gonna have to get it re-set up lol.

Yep. 9s are my flavor, but I'm on the fence about moving up to 10s, especially since I know they generate a bit more power/volume/sustain...


----------



## decreebass

Odd numbers, anyone?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

lewstherin006 said:


> Any thoughts on this? This is for jason richardson of CG.





Look great to me!!!


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Any thoughts on the JP15 vs. the JP13, tonally speaking? I'm trying to decide between the two, and don't care at all about the aesthetics.


----------



## lewstherin006

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Any thoughts on the JP15 vs. the JP13, tonally speaking? I'm trying to decide between the two, and don't care at all about the aesthetics.



JP13 has a Basswood with maple top and mahogany Tone Block with mahogany neck, while the JP15 is all mahogany. It really just depends on what type of sound you are going for. Try to play both of them and see. That is what it will come down too.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Ah yes, I'm well aware of the actual tonewood combinations! I'm just curious to hear from someone who has played both, as I'd have to travel at least four hours to try either one.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

decreebass said:


> Odd numbers, anyone?



Where's the evens at?? Awesome family man!


----------



## Yianni54

Anyone know any details or rumours on new JP6 colors? Thanks


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ebmm-jp-8-string-development.html#post4478780


----------



## Guamskyy

Yianni54 said:


> Anyone know any details or rumours on new JP6 colors? Thanks



I checked the official website the other day and they took down A LOT of colors for both the standard and BFR series. Plus on the BFR page they now say they will not make left-handed models, which is a bummer for me.


----------



## Santuzzo

have any of you guys ever replaced the neck on their EBMM JP guitar themselves? If so, was that difficult?
I am about to receive a new neck for my JP7 (long story) and I agreed to have the neck sent to me so I install it myself.
What could go wrong? I am confident I am going to be ok setting the guitar up once the neck is installed, but I have never before installed a neck myself.
Say the neck pocket is just a hair too tight for the new neck, could that cause a crack in the finish?
Should I bring the guitar to a tech to have this done?


----------



## Opion

Santuzzo said:


> have any of you guys ever replaced the neck on their EBMM JP guitar themselves? If so, was that difficult?
> I am about to receive a new neck for my JP7 (long story) and I agreed to have the neck sent to me so I install it myself.
> What could go wrong? I am confident I am going to be ok setting the guitar up once the neck is installed, but I have never before installed a neck myself.
> Say the neck pocket is just a hair too tight for the new neck, could that cause a crack in the finish?
> Should I bring the guitar to a tech to have this done?



Sometimes even if the neck is in good shape, it still may require a fret level. Unless you're hard on cash I don't see the wrong in taking it to a tech to get the job done right seeing as a JP7 is a good investment. I'd totally try to do it myself, but for a guitar as expensive as that one, I'd feel a little better taking it to a professional in my opinion.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I would probably find a tech to do it just to be safe man


----------



## Santuzzo

Hi,

I just got a JP7 back from a set up and it seems the trem is sitting a bit too low in the trem cavity, especially on the side of the low strings.
As far as I know the trem plate should be flush with the body, right?

My question: in order to raise the trem in the cavity by turning the two trem posts, is it necessary to loosen the strings and trem springs or can I turn those post-screws at full string tension without damaging the trem post screws or the trem knife-edges?


----------



## Guamskyy

Santuzzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a JP7 back from a set up and it seems the trem is sitting a bit too low in the trem cavity, especially on the side of the low strings.
> As far as I know the trem plate should be flush with the body, right?
> 
> My question: in order to raise the trem in the cavity by turning the two trem posts, is it necessary to loosen the strings and trem springs or can I turn those post-screws at full string tension without damaging the trem post screws or the trem knife-edges?



How low or high it sits depend on low or high you want your action or how much usability you want on your trem: if you got it very low, it essentially bottoms out and turns into a top mount, allowing only dives on the trem.

It is a good idea to raise or lower the trem posts with little or no string tension so you don't run the risk of damaging the knife edges.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I always losen the strings before i lower or raise the trem. Don't know if its the right way but never had any problems doing it that way


----------



## Santuzzo

Thank you guys,
I did this, and I loosened the strings and in addition to that I took out one of the trem springs.
If anything, at least this made the stud screw turn more easily. And I'm happy now with the trem height. This also raised the action a bit, but I don't like super low action anyway, so it's all good


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

+1 man i don't like my action super low either. Glad you got how you want with no problems


----------



## Stemp Fester

Anybody know what the BACK of the neck of a JPXI is treated with at the factory?

Mine is in need of a good clean and I'd like to try to get that "like new" slipperiness back.

I know EBMM use some kind of gunstock wax on unfinished necks but don't know if that is the case with the JPXI...

Thanks.


----------



## Genome

Alright chaps,

Thinking about my first foray into EBMM JP world. Does anyone know anywhere in Southern UK where I can try one of the regular series? Andertons are the closest to me, but they only stock Majesty's or Sterling's and I'm not too keen on those. All the other main dealers are absolutely miles away! I remember a couple of shops on Denmark Street had some but that was a while ago, I even think that store may have closed down now.

Failing that, would having a try on one of the Majesty series give me a decent enough impression of the regular JP to be confident enough to order one, or are they drastically different? That's the only other option I really have aside ordering blind. I'm sure they're awesome, but I'd like to have a go on one before throwing that amount of money down.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Was a couple of years ago now that I was in the UK but Guitar Guitar in Epson at the time had at least one JP in stock so they might be worth a look...


----------



## decreebass

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Any thoughts on the JP15 vs. the JP13, tonally speaking? I'm trying to decide between the two, and don't care at all about the aesthetics.



I know this post was over a month ago, but I thought I'd chime in.

They are basically identical, tonally speaking.

However, the feel and aesthetics are night and day. The 15 has the roasted neck/fretboard with wax/oiled neck and the guitar is satin finished. The 13's neck, of course is painted and glossy with a rosewood fretboard.

Aside from aesthetics, though, I don't notice an appreciable difference in payability, feel, or tone. That's why I'm selling my 13 - I like the 15 just a hair more so to not be a hoarder, I'm trying to sell one. They are both my favorite guitar, but the 15 is JUST a little bit more favorite


----------



## Genome

Stemp Fester said:


> Was a couple of years ago now that I was in the UK but Guitar Guitar in Epson at the time had at least one JP in stock so they might be worth a look...



Cheers, looks like they've got two JP7's, one preowned Mystic Dream and a new Sapphire Black. 

Worth a try, although I've got my eyes on a JPXI7, but I don't think I'll be able to try one out before buying. Are the JP7's pretty similar?

Edit: Wait - the two JP7's are in their Glasgow and Newcastle stores *sigh*


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

JP15-7 or Majesty 7 Polar Noir... What should i get next? I like both so may just flip a coin


----------



## Jonathan20022

Get whatever is unique to your collection, IE if you have other JP7's and BFR styled guitars get the Majesty. But if you don't have a BFR yet grab the 15  can't go wrong either way but the Majesty is a touch more comfy.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I have 2 JP7s no BFRs or a Majesty. I love the forarm scoop on the JP7s!! Just wish more colors were available. Im leaning towards the majesty right now.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Genome said:


> Cheers, looks like they've got two JP7's, one preowned Mystic Dream and a new Sapphire Black.
> 
> Worth a try, although I've got my eyes on a JPXI7, but I don't think I'll be able to try one out before buying. Are the JP7's pretty similar?
> 
> Edit: Wait - the two JP7's are in their Glasgow and Newcastle stores *sigh*



Pretty sure Guitar Guitar will move their stock around the country if they think you're a serious buyer. Not sure they're courier a guitar from one end of the country to the other if they think you're a dreamer. Maybe worth enquiring?

For what it's worth, I played the mystic dream JP7 in the Newcastle and store earlier this month and was close to buying it, it was nice but it seemed to weigh a ton (though I had just put a Strandberg down) and sounded and played nicely. Ultimately, as nice as it was it was "just" another high end 7 and not massively different to the other guitars I own or have owned. It has a chip on the upper bout of the body also, I didn't notice that in the photos when I looked at it on their website. I ended up buying the Strandberg as it felt like a real game-changer. Maybe if you're keen on buying one, give Guitar Guitar a ring?


----------



## Genome

The good news is Guitar Village in Farnham, not too far from me, has a JPXI and JP6 in stock that I'll go down and try.  

I've never owned a high-end 7. I've had numerous above-average to good guitars but I feel I'd like to invest in something a bit nicer. I've tried a Strandberg (Plini's own, to be exact...) and didn't really get on with the back of the neck. 

Anyone who has a 13/15, does the preamp offer a substantial benefit over the rest of the range, tonally? I really like the idea of it and the boost, but I'm not a big fan of the finish on the 13 and the 15 is just out of my price range.


----------



## Akkilju

Hey guys.. I hope someone could help me out here.

I'm on the plunge to buy a brand new Music Man JP12 in cherry sugar... Could anyone tell me if this model was ever available with a mahogany neck and rosewood fretboard? All I can find is that they are either available with a mahogany neck and ebony fretboard, or all rosewood. The dealer state theirs have a mahogany/rosewood neck... But I can't find that info anywhere

Thanks very much


----------



## Jonathan20022

Mahogany Neck/Ebony Fretboard, or a Rosewood Neck and FB. Besides a custom for an artist those two options are the only ones that were ever made public for people to buy.


----------



## jpcalloway

I love this thing.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

jpcalloway said:


> I love this thing.



Beautiful man!


----------



## Beefmuffin

My invitation to the club came in this past weekend! I will be posting a NGD once I find the time to actually take some proper pics, however I know that this is pointless without one so here is a teaser: Ladies and Djents, get your moist ready!


----------



## scrub

Beefmuffin said:


> My invitation to the club came in this past weekend! I will be posting a NGD once I find the time to actually take some proper pics, however I know that this is pointless without one so here is a teaser: Ladies and Djents, get your moist ready!



That looks tasty


----------



## A-Branger

new JP16






comes in 7 string of course. I think I have only one thing to say for now. Floyd Rose??? and no piezzo. Nothing wrong with it, but wow never though John would do a FR tremolo


----------



## Santuzzo

A-Branger said:


> new JP16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comes in 7 string of course. I think I have only one thing to say for now. Floyd Rose??? and no piezzo. Nothing wrong with it, but wow never though John would do a FR tremolo



wow, did not see that coming. interesting, though. but I think I prefer the non Floyd trem on the JP guitars.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah it looks a bit off for me too, and I dont like unfinish headsotcks, specially on one where the whole guitar is black


----------



## Guamskyy

They got rid of the ONE thing I loved the JPs over everything else... The awesome-azz proprietary bridge!

And not to my surprise or luck, they don't make the anniversary models left-handed, which is a bummer. I actually really like how this one looks, the contrast between the finish and the natural headstock is something I really adorn (imagine if it had a roasted maple board? HUUUUUU-)


----------



## A-Branger

Guamskyy said:


> (imagine if it had a roasted maple board? HUUUUUU-)



but it does have roasted maple neck, and for what they said on the specs list a "Smokey Ebony board"


----------



## Spicypickles

You dudes are smoking ass crack, that is one SH!T HOT guitar.


Plus I have fairly severe Floyd gas atm.


----------



## lewstherin006

A-Branger said:


> new JP16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comes in 7 string of course. I think I have only one thing to say for now. Floyd Rose??? and no piezzo. Nothing wrong with it, but wow never though John would do a FR tremolo



I thought this was 100% fake until I saw it on the site. I like the newer body with the arm scoop, but adding a floyd and taking away the piezo kinda basically makes it an unloaded JP with a worse trem.


----------



## Masoo2

Floyd Rose 1000 series too.


----------



## lewstherin006

Masoo2 said:


> Floyd Rose 1000 series too.



which it seems they are made in korea? SO everything on the guitar will be made in the USA but the bridge??? Korea makes good things, but MM prides itself on being made in the USA.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Perchance we will be hearing some Dimebag Squealies on the newest DT album.....


----------



## Mathemagician

Maybe that's the "low end/unloaded" jp16? FR1000 is um....not worth the effort for anything over $1k, at that point "good bridge" is expected not "nice to have".


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I think i may like it! It's definitely weird to see with a floyd.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They have also gotten rid of the compensated nut so the guitar won't intonate aswell as previous Musicmans.


----------



## A-Branger

2700$ for the 7 string 2500$ for the 6 string according to their site


----------



## Guamskyy

A-Branger said:


> but it does have roasted maple neck, and for what they said on the specs list a "Smokey Ebony board"



Must be marketing talk for a non-uniform color ebony board.


----------



## PBGas

I'm one in the minority that hated that stock bridge on the JP series, hence why I got rid of most of them that I have had in the past. It's not a bad setup at all, I just don't like it. 

However, this one is exactly what I have wanted for years. Will definitely be looking at the 7 string version! Can't wait! 

Have had NO issues with a guitar with the 1000 series Floyd on it. Works perfectly without issue.


----------



## A-Branger

Guamskyy said:


> Must be marketing talk for a non-uniform color ebony board.



my same thoughts


----------



## Dalcan

Ruined with the floyd.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

lewstherin006 said:


> which it seems they are made in korea? SO everything on the guitar will be made in the USA but the bridge??? Korea makes good things, but MM prides itself on being made in the USA.



The Original Original Floyd Rose is made by Schaller in Germany.  

The 1000 series is also marketed as an original floyd rose, and it seems to be as good as the original, except some cosmetics.


----------



## Andromalia

With the number of different JPs available, if you don't like floyd roses you already have an army of models to choose from. Probably a smart move from EBMM to get customers that wouldn't buy a JP because of the bridge.


----------



## Genome

If it's undoubtedly cheaper, this just seems like a model for people who can't afford the top-spec JPs and perhaps don't want to get a Sterling. I probably won't be buying one but I can see why they would want to do something different.


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm just curious to see if JP himself will actually be playing one of these.


----------



## Minoin

Genome said:


> If it's undoubtedly cheaper, this just seems like a model for people who can't afford the top-spec JPs and perhaps don't want to get a Sterling. I probably won't be buying one but I can see why they would want to do something different.



Nope, as mentioned before 6-string $2500, 7-string $2700. Which is way too much in my humble opinion when you look at the other EBMM JPs and their features.
Unless you truly want that Asian Floyd on your JP


----------



## jephjacques

I love the aesthetics of the new JP, and as someone who never used the piezo I don't miss its absence. Not into Floyds so it's not for me, but I think it's a bit silly to get mad over an import bridge. I never had a problem with any of the Pros on my guitars when I had 'em.


----------



## Santuzzo

not sure if this has been posted already
at around 1:37 they talk about the JP16


----------



## A-Branger

yeah it was posted on the JP16 tread.

Pretty awful interview, if you can call it that. The guy had no idea whatsoever on what were those guitars and the history of them. 

Maybe because Im a JP fan, but if you are going to do an interview, at least read and do a bit of backstory on the guitars. The guy was there thinking the Majesty was "the" new guitar this year, probably thinking it was a brand new release


----------



## Santuzzo

A-Branger said:


> yeah it was posted on the JP16 tread.
> 
> Pretty awful interview, if you can call it that. The guy had no idea whatsoever on what where those guitars and the history of them.
> 
> Maybe because Im a JP fan, but if you are going to do an interview, at least read and do a bit of backstory on the guitars. The guy was there thinking the Majesty was "the" new guitar this year, probably thinking it was a brand new release



Yeah, I agree, I also thought it was weird the guy thought the Majesty was the newest model. Always leaves a bad impression of an interviewer did not do their homework.
I was also expecting some questions on why he decided to use a Floyd on this model. Or what was his reason the bring the arm-scoop back.


----------



## A-Branger

Santuzzo said:


> Yeah, I agree, I also thought it was weird the guy thought the Majesty was the newest model. Always leaves a bad impression of an interviewer did not do their homework.
> I was also expecting some questions on why he decided to use a Floyd on this model. Or what was his reason the bring the arm-scoop back.



same, I was expecting answers to that, but what do you expect of a guy who prob is the first time he sees a JP guitar.

after he make John talk about the MAjesty he was like "oh and you have another one there more round shape..." like uh? what? this is the 6th special edition JP and the 16th year of the model, you should know what guitar is that by now and go right into "oh so a new special edition JP.. talk about the new features compared to last year jp15"


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Does anyone know if they swapped it for the 1000 series because of different string spacing? I heard somewhere that Kiesel/Carvin uses a 1000 series on their 7's because of the smaller string spacing compared to the OFR.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I wonder how many of you would be able to tell it was the 1000 series if it was marketed as an OFR


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

CovertSovietBear said:


> Does anyone know if they swapped it for the 1000 series because of different string spacing? I heard somewhere that Kiesel/Carvin uses a 1000 series on their 7's because of the smaller string spacing compared to the OFR.



Doesn't the OFR 6-string bridge have a radius of 12", and 20" for the 7-string? Wouldn't that be another reason not to use them since they kept the 17" radius?


----------



## Rich5150

snow day pics


----------



## Jonathan20022

lewstherin006 said:


> I thought this was 100% fake until I saw it on the site. I like the newer body with the arm scoop, but adding a floyd and taking away the piezo kinda basically makes it an unloaded JP with a worse trem.



Pretty one dimensional look at it, considering the Floyd works just as good if not better for people who go all out on their trems. I played two of them myself and they held up fine to all kinds of abuse, might I add mid-NAMM as well.

Lack of piezo is fantastic since I never use mine anyways


----------



## vinniemallet

True story. I like floyds, the black lava is the only thing that keeps me away from the JP16. The rest is pretty much on point.



Jonathan20022 said:


> Pretty one dimensional look at it, considering the Floyd works just as good if not better for people who go all out on their trems. I played two of them myself and they held up fine to all kinds of abuse, might I add mid-NAMM as well.
> 
> Lack of piezo is fantastic since I never use mine anyways


----------



## lewstherin006

vinniemallet said:


> True story. I like floyds, the black lava is the only thing that keeps me away from the JP16. The rest is pretty much on point.



It actually is more of a dark mocha brown more than black. But it looks more black when not in direct light.


----------



## Beefmuffin

I present to you, my official membership announcement. Feast your eyes upon the queen of pride rock, Sarabi:


----------



## Arkeion

^ I just bought the quilted mate to yours. Should be here Wednesday! First EBMM!


----------



## Arkeion

This is how you know it's gonna be a good day.. hashtagFirstJP hashtagExcited hashtagTakingOffAtLunch


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> This is how you know it's gonna be a good day.. hashtagFirstJP hashtagExcited hashtagTakingOffAtLunch




awesome!

did you return your RG3727 for the JP15-7?


----------



## Arkeion

Santuzzo said:


> awesome!
> 
> did you return your RG3727 for the JP15-7?



Yep, I'm in the process. The RG is a fantastic guitar and I had no issues with what it was. It played like a dream and felt very good in the hands, but I couldn't get around the volume knob to save my life. I got to the point where I was still looking at guitars and I'd only had the guitar a couple weeks. I'm about to get married, so my thought process is 'I better burn through as much money now on gear and hobbies as I can' before I'm not allowed to anymore  so at that point the extra grand for the JP was no big deal.

Plus I feel like I'd be willing to deal the RG in the future, but I feel pretty confident I'll want to keep the JP forever. I've always wanted a JP, just thought they were out of my price range. I wanted to buy a guitar I'd WANT to keep for a really long time, and not just trade it off in a year or so. So I made a drunkcision and emailed my sales rep at midnight, and here we are. I'll be shipping the RG out tomorrow.


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> Yep, I'm in the process. The RG is a fantastic guitar and I had no issues with what it was. It played like a dream and felt very good in the hands, but I couldn't get around the volume knob to save my life. I got to the point where I was still looking at guitars and I'd only had the guitar a couple weeks. I'm about to get married, so my thought process is 'I better burn through as much money now on gear and hobbies as I can' before I'm not allowed to anymore  so at that point the extra grand for the JP was no big deal.
> 
> Plus I feel like I'd be willing to deal the RG in the future, but I feel pretty confident I'll want to keep the JP forever. I've always wanted a JP, just thought they were out of my price range. I wanted to buy a guitar I'd WANT to keep for a really long time, and not just trade it off in a year or so. So I made a drunkcision and emailed my sales rep at midnight, and here we are. I'll be shipping the RG out tomorrow.



I'm looking forward to your NGD-thread !!! (hoping you are going to post one)

I actually have my RG3727 on my lap as I'm typing this 
Back to practicing now for me


----------



## Arkeion

Stamp my membership card, home boys. Check out the quilt on this thing


----------



## Santuzzo

Dude, that is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Arkeion

Santuzzo said:


> Dude, that is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!



Thanks man! I couldn't even wait till I got home, haha. I had to open it at my office. Can't wait to hook 'er up and jam.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Grats my dude! Lets see that ngd =P


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Congrats dudes!


----------



## Arkeion

Are there any more one-off JPs like Jason Richardson's? Does anyone know the story on his or did he just magically have a custom JP one day?

for more JP sexiness:


----------



## Spicypickles

He's had it around a year or so (longer?). 


That's easily my favorite JP out there, and it sounds damn good based on his studio updates.


----------



## Arkeion

Spicypickles said:


> He's had it around a year or so (longer?).
> 
> 
> That's easily my favorite JP out there, and it sounds damn good based on his studio updates.



that black hardware man.. hnnnnnnng

I saw a post on his Instagram a long while back saying he was waiting for a custom from EBMM, so they must've done it for him because he's an EB artist. I wanna be an EBMM artist..


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Love the burl JP15 that jason has!


----------



## jephjacques

Roasted maple best maple


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^Beautiful man! I'm gasing hard for one


----------



## Arkeion

put a new set of D'Addarios on my JP last night.. have I committed an unforgivable sin?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Arkeion said:


> put a new set of D'Addarios on my JP last night.. have I committed an unforgivable sin?


----------



## Arkeion

ImNotAhab said:


>



I didn't start with that intention, if that helps 

Went to town to buy a set of strings, fiance had credit card at home, I arrive at guitar store with no $. So I just used a set of 10s I had laying around that I was gonna slap on my 550 some day.

What gauge are you guys using and for what tuning on your JPs? I feel like 10s are a little much in standard tuning. Snapped the high e on a full step bend at the 11 not even 2 weeks after the new set was put on.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I'm using a 10-58 and 10-64


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> put a new set of D'Addarios on my JP last night.. have I committed an unforgivable sin?



for putting the set of your preference on your guitar??? 
No unforgivable sin in my book 

I prefer either D'Addarios 010-059 or Ernie Ball Slinkys 010-056 on my JP7 in standard tuning.


----------



## Lax

10-56 and 10-46


----------



## Beefmuffin

I use 10-62 (EB Cobalt Skinny Top Heavy Bottom set) for Drop G tuning. I know this might get some hate from the big gauge people, but with the floating bridge and that straight AF neck, I am able to get 1.7mm action height on my low G and no buzzing at all.


----------



## Guamskyy

When I had my JP7, I used either a 10-66 or 68 in drop A. I pick hard on the 7th string (dj0nt) so I like more tension on it.


----------



## espdna

Beefmuffin said:


> I present to you, my official membership announcement. Feast your eyes upon the queen of pride rock, Sarabi:



WANT!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

New majesty has arrived NGD post is up if you want to check it out. So far loving it.


----------



## Arkeion

Currently you're leading the competition of who has the most balls in NEA..


----------



## Arkeion

jesus






that gold hardware will bless your soul


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My EBMM collection so far.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that gold hardware will bless your soul



I love it!!!!


----------



## Arkeion

Dawn of the Shred said:


> My EBMM collection so far.



What pickups are in the white?

/secretly wish I had gotten this instead of holding my RG 
http://www.yandasmusic.com/products...l-7-string-electric-guitar?variant=5182636097


----------



## Guamskyy

Arkeion said:


> What pickups are in the white?
> 
> /secretly wish I had gotten this instead of holding my RG
> Music Man JP7 Stealth Pearl 7-String Electric Guitar | Yandas Music



I myself was planning on picking up a stealth crimson JP6 or JP7 but they discontinued them! I was pissed and STILL am because I would have had a sweet color plus black hardware!


----------



## Arkeion

Guamskyy said:


> I myself was planning on picking up a stealth crimson JP6 or JP7 but they discontinued them! I was pissed and STILL am because I would have had a sweet color plus black hardware!



Got any pictures of a crimson stealth? I can't find any but that sounds sick as hell

A stealth Majesty line would be suhweeeet


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> What pickups are in the white?
> 
> /secretly wish I had gotten this instead of holding my RG
> Music Man JP7 Stealth Pearl 7-String Electric Guitar | Yandas Music



BKP Aftermaths but i just put some Dimarzios Illuminators in it.


----------



## Guamskyy

Arkeion said:


> Got any pictures of a crimson stealth? I can't find any but that sounds sick as hell
> 
> A stealth Majesty line would be suhweeeet



Here's a link: http://www.promusictools.com/media/...ohn-petrucci-jp6-piezo-stealth-crimson-10.jpg


----------



## Arkeion

Guamskyy said:


> Here's a link: http://www.promusictools.com/media/...ohn-petrucci-jp6-piezo-stealth-crimson-10.jpg



Man that's awesome looking. 

Anybody got plans for their next JP/Majesty? What do you guys want? Im getting pretty serious about one of these dudes


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Love the black hardware on that one. Wish they haven't discontinued it


----------



## Guamskyy

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Love the black hardware on that one. Wish they haven't discontinued it



For me it's more like "Wish I jumped on it!"


----------



## Arkeion

Broke _another_ high e string yesterday. It was my fault this time, however.

What are you guys using to block your trems during a restring? I haven't found anything that works worth a .....

'Ocean Aqua Flake' JP7 in action:


Gold hardware on a JP is phenomenal.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> Broke _another_ high e string yesterday. It was my fault this time, however.
> 
> What are you guys using to block your trems during a restring? I haven't found anything that works worth a .....
> 
> 'Ocean Aqua Flake' JP7 in action:
> 
> 
> Gold hardware on a JP is phenomenal.




Man i use a chunk of Styrofoam that i cut into the perfect size. Works great for me


----------



## Arkeion

Just poking around on the internet.. found another Jason pron
drooooool


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> Just poking around on the internet.. found another Jason pron
> drooooool



Amazing!!!


----------



## Arkeion

My discovery made it to Wired Guitarists Facebook


----------



## jephjacques

I put up a quick noodling session with my JP15:

https://soundcloud.com/jephjacques/a-noodling

The playing is nothing special but I think it does a decent job of going through the different sounds you can get out of the pickups.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Some.thoughts on my new EBMM Majesty 7

So after playing the guitar for a while now through my Axe-Fx ii/Matrix/Mesa 2×12 Cab. Here's my thoughts.
I couldn't ask for more out of the playability of this guitar. The access on this thing is ridiculous. Playing the 24th fret is no problem at all. I can easily do sweep arpeggios hitting the 24th fret even better then on my JP7's. The contours of the neck is great and the fretboard is super smooth. Sounds just as amazing as it plays Chucks are chunky and leads are smooth as hot chocolate. The finish is way better in person then in pictures. Definitely recommend this guitar to any EBMM fan it definitely doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Conspiracy795

Here's my collection of EBMM. I also have an Artisan Majesty on the way!

Sweet guitars everyone.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Conspiracy795 said:


> Here's my collection of EBMM. I also have an Artisan Majesty on the way!
> 
> Sweet guitars everyone.



Does the one on the left have the color changing paint? I think I saw one that went from purple to green somewhere. Kind of looks like the JPX color scheme but it looks like on yours that the light strikes it differently. Great looking collection nonetheless.


----------



## Arkeion

CovertSovietBear said:


> Does the one on the left have the color changing paint? I think I saw one that went from purple to green somewhere. Kind of looks like the JPX color scheme but it looks like on yours that the light strikes it differently. Great looking collection nonetheless.



The color you're talking about is Mystic Dream.


----------



## Conspiracy795

CovertSovietBear said:


> Does the one on the left have the color changing paint? I think I saw one that went from purple to green somewhere. Kind of looks like the JPX color scheme but it looks like on yours that the light strikes it differently. Great looking collection nonetheless.




Yes it does. It's the Mystic Dream Colour. It does switch from purple to green. Thanks!!


----------



## Arkeion

Starting to dig the JPXI Onyx finish. Saw a dude with one for sale on Facebook with some covered BKPs. It looks pretty sick.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Love the JPXI finish


----------



## Arkeion

I'd do some filthy things for a JPXI with the rosewood neck.

edit:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Music-Man-John-Petrucci-JPXI-7-7-String-Electric-Guitar-Onyx/25836579


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Yessssssss!


----------



## Arkeion

holy god pt2

saw this in a ngd on the ebmm forum. cardinal red jp13 want. i didnt know these things existed. this just jumped way up on my JP GAS list


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

It was just a limited run also a green one that's very nice


----------



## Arkeion

So I'm assuming these special colors are all from limited runs, but where are they announced? Do they have like a mailing list or something?


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> I'd do some filthy things for a JPXI with the rosewood neck.
> 
> edit:
> Graylog Web Interface



WHAT?!?!?! Walmart is selling EBMM guitars??????


----------



## Arkeion

Santuzzo said:


> WHAT?!?!?! Walmart is selling EBMM guitars??????



Not sure if they're actually dealing or if they're just middle-man  but I stumbled on Walmart selling gear a few months ago. I think I actually saw the RGs we have on there lol


----------



## Guamskyy

Arkeion said:


> So I'm assuming these special colors are all from limited runs, but where are they announced? Do they have like a mailing list or something?



Usually on their website or Facebook page is where I see the announcement of limited runs.


----------



## Arkeion

Guamskyy said:


> Usually on their website or Facebook page is where I see the announcement of limited runs.



Do they do it for one model once a year? Or is it just something random they do?


----------



## Guamskyy

Arkeion said:


> Do they do it for one model once a year? Or is it just something random they do?



It's pretty random, and usually a run will stretch throughout most of their lineup, with the exceptions being anniversary models like the JPX or JP15 for example.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> Do they do it for one model once a year? Or is it just something random they do?



Yeah it's kinda random it seems. But they definitely do it every year usually


----------



## A-Branger

usually every year they do a "PDN run", (private dealer network), a run that you can only order or buy trough selected stores. These runs are specific colors/specs that can be applied to most guitar of the line up.

This year is the Vintage Tobacco burst starting from the end of 2015



> The Vintage Tobacco color package features alder bodies finished in a custom Vintage Tobacco Burst finish. The package also includes tinted, figured maple neck and optional matching headstocks. Once again Music Man will offer maple fretboards on the JP, BFR JP, Bongo, Morse and Luke models.



october 2014 Neptune Blue


> The Neptune Blue colour package features African mahogany bodies finished in a custom Neptune Blue finish. The package also includes figured, roasted maple necks and high profile, wide stainless steel frets. This is the first time Music Man has offered maple fretboards on the JP, BFR JP, Bongo and Luke models



February 2014 Crdinal Red Sparkle


> It appears that you just can't have enough sparkle! Following the popularity of Music Man's limited run of Emerald Green Sparkle finishes, we are now shipping the first of our Cardinal Red Sparkle. These instruments feature a deep transclucent candy apple red finish in which is embedded three different sizes of reflective flake - which accentuate the depth of the finish.



May 2013 Same as above but in Esmerald Green

so after watching the release dates of the PDN runs it seems that JP13 it is a legit PDN run cardinal red, the buyer just decided to do it on a JP13 instead on another JPXs. I would say its a rare guitar to find as the JP13 was a "new" guitar at the time, plus for what Ive seen most people did the red sparkle on a JPx-xII


----------



## Guamskyy

And also late 2013 MM did the rosewood neck run IIRC.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Guamskyy said:


> And also late 2013 MM did the rosewood neck run IIRC.



I'm actually looking at rosewood neck JP7 right now.


----------



## Guamskyy

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I'm actually looking at rosewood neck JP7 right now.



You lucky SOB. I'm holding off purchasing anything guitar related until they announce a rosewood neck run... Who know how long that will be?


----------



## Dabo Fett

Alright this may seem like a silly question but I'm basically a hardcore Ibby guy who knows little about musicman guitars, but how do the jp and majesty compare? Because I never liked the jp, just the body and neck always felt weird, yet I've always wanted a 7 with a non locking trem. Is the majesty the answer? Or is the same tones and same feel in a different body?


----------



## Arkeion

Having some tuning stability issues on my JP15. Anybody else have issues with the high e slipping at the bridge?


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> Having some tuning stability issues on my JP15. Anybody else have issues with the high e slipping at the bridge?



try some Big Bends Nut Sauce applied to the nut slot.


----------



## Arkeion

thats also applicable to the saddles?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I've never had any tunning issues at all. What's happening?


----------



## Arkeion

Whole step bends cause the string to slip at the saddle, and instead of returning to the center of the bar in the saddle, it sticks towards the ceiling and everything goes flat. Must've wiped the factory 'nut sauce' off when I gave 'er a good cleaning the other day. Hope that's the issue.


----------



## Arkeion

Any of you guys got a JP with a finished neck? How do they feel? Got a dude wanting to trade me a 'mint' JP13 6er for my RG. Not crazy about the standard JP13s, but willing to give it some serious though.


----------



## Djentleman and a Scholar

Got this before my berklee audition. Great choice. I used it on my EP Evil In Your Eyes. Link below as well as a YouTube video. 

https://djentlemanandascholar.bandcamp.com/album/evil-in-your-eyes-ep

https://m.youtube.com/watch?sns=fb&v=cHbQdMQtCX0


----------



## Timelesseer

Arkeion said:


> Any of you guys got a JP with a finished neck? How do they feel? Got a dude wanting to trade me a 'mint' JP13 6er for my RG. Not crazy about the standard JP13s, but willing to give it some serious though.



I had finished necks on 3 of the 4 JPs I've owned and never had an issue with them feeling sticky or slow compared to the unfinished neck on my Neptune Blue PDN. I thought about 'satin-izing' one of my JP12-7 necks but could never work up the courage to do it. Depending on what kind of RG you have, I'd be all over a trade like that, but I'm a EBMM/JP whore so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I've owned 10+ RGs over the years, mostly Prestiges and while I love them, they don't come close to the play ability and feel of the JPs.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I have to say the stealth has the best feel of the painted necks I've owned and played


----------



## mrjones_ass

Arkeion said:


> Any of you guys got a JP with a finished neck? How do they feel? Got a dude wanting to trade me a 'mint' JP13 6er for my RG. Not crazy about the standard JP13s, but willing to give it some serious though.



I've never been a huge fan of the finished necks on the JP's. I love the feel of the bare oiled wood on a maple neck. Can any comment as to if roasted maple feels exactly like a unfinished maple neck?


----------



## Guamskyy

mrjones_ass said:


> I've never been a huge fan of the finished necks on the JP's. I love the feel of the bare oiled wood on a maple neck. Can any comment as to if roasted maple feels exactly like a unfinished maple neck?



Unfortunately I cannot, but the roasted maple neck was probably the smoothest neck I've ever played. IIRC, I think due to the neck being roasted, the neck is already unfinished. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## jephjacques

It doesn't feel *exactly* the same as a truly unfinished neck since they use gunstock oil and wax, but I honestly prefer it anyway. Feels much smoother. 

EBMM gloss finishes are very glassy and I never felt them to be particularly tacky like, say, a Gibson.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The rosewood necks feel amazing!


----------



## Arkeion

Nut sauce came in today. I can finally play my JP again. Thanks for the rec, Santuzzo!


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> Nut sauce came in today. I can finally play my JP again. Thanks for the rec, Santuzzo!



Awesome! Glad to hear it helped!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> Nut sauce came in today. I can finally play my JP again. Thanks for the rec, Santuzzo!



Glad that did the job man


----------



## Arkeion

Well, it didn't solve the problem. The high e string still likes to rest a little high on the saddle. It holds tune if I don't try to recenter it, but as soon as I stretch it back to it's intended resting space, everything goes flat. From what I can tell, there's no 'groove' or nick in the saddle that could cause the string to snag. 

Any more ideas? Guess I might contact customer support. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## A-Branger

Arkeion said:


> Well, it didn't solve the problem. The high e string still likes to rest a little high on the saddle. It holds tune if I don't try to recenter it, but as soon as I stretch it back to it's intended resting space, everything goes flat. From what I can tell, there's no 'groove' or nick in the saddle that could cause the string to snag.
> 
> Any more ideas? Guess I might contact customer support. I've heard nothing but good things about them.




raise the height of the saddle? so it would be harder for the string to slip out of it


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> Well, it didn't solve the problem. The high e string still likes to rest a little high on the saddle. It holds tune if I don't try to recenter it, but as soon as I stretch it back to it's intended resting space, everything goes flat. From what I can tell, there's no 'groove' or nick in the saddle that could cause the string to snag.
> 
> Any more ideas? Guess I might contact customer support. I've heard nothing but good things about them.



Oh, the string keeps going off center on the saddle piece? I have had the same issue. The old saddles didn't have this issue, but for some reason (I think I read somewhere the new saddles work better for the piezo) they made the saddle pieces (for lack of a better term, I don't know how these things are called) bigger and the strings don't always stay centered when you bend. 
As A-Branger suggested, I would also try raising the saddle a bit. Check for intonation, too, and then see if raising the saddle helps.
In my case the issue is still there, but even though the string keeps going off center it still stays in tune, so it's not that big of an issue for me.
I hope you get it resolved one way or another.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Arkeion said:


> Well, it didn't solve the problem. The high e string still likes to rest a little high on the saddle. It holds tune if I don't try to recenter it, but as soon as I stretch it back to it's intended resting space, everything goes flat. From what I can tell, there's no 'groove' or nick in the saddle that could cause the string to snag.
> 
> Any more ideas? Guess I might contact customer support. I've heard nothing but good things about them.



Dang man.. I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully customer service can help you man cause no one in are area knows much about EB when i took one to a guitar shop they had no idea what was going on lol


----------



## Arkeion

A-Branger said:


> raise the height of the saddle? so it would be harder for the string to slip out of it





Santuzzo said:


> Oh, the string keeps going off center on the saddle piece? I have had the same issue. The old saddles didn't have this issue, but for some reason (I think I read somewhere the new saddles work better for the piezo) they made the saddle pieces (for lack of a better term, I don't know how these things are called) bigger and the strings don't always stay centered when you bend.
> As A-Branger suggested, I would also try raising the saddle a bit. Check for intonation, too, and then see if raising the saddle helps.
> In my case the issue is still there, but even though the string keeps going off center it still stays in tune, so it's not that big of an issue for me.
> I hope you get it resolved one way or another.
> Keep us posted!



I'll try it tonight. I was gonna do it last night but I got in too late, so I just did my quick practice routine and went to bed. I actually considered it before I posted that the nut sauce didn't work, but I didn't want to do any adjustments if I didn't have to. I'm considering jumping up a gauge and dropping to A standard anyways for a short bit, so I may as well kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## jephjacques

I think they made the saddle pieces bigger so thicker strings would still engage the piezo. I put a 68 on my JP11 back in the day and the piezo could only make intermittent contact with that string.


----------



## Arkeion

I didn't find this, but I thought I'd post it here if someone was interested. 

Lee McKinney of Born of Osiris JP7 BFR
https://reverb.com/item/2027617-musicman-john-petrucci-jp7-bfr-ball-family-reserve-white


----------



## Arkeion

Double post oops


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Arkeion

Haven't played my JP in about a week because I've been learning the new Monuments song on my RG. Picked up the JP tonight and fell in love all over again. That fretboard... Lawwwwwd


----------



## Arkeion

Hadn't seen one of these before. It belongs (or belonged) to a user here. holy god

walnut burst BFR


----------



## Arkeion

Adjusting trem height did not fix it. Got in touch with MM CS and they said send it in and they'd pay shipping.. I just really don't wanna be without my JP for that long


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Man i hope they get it lined out for you.


----------



## animal101

Arkeion said:


> Hadn't seen one of these before. It belongs (or belonged) to a user here. holy god
> 
> walnut burst BFR




One of the two I have is very close to that.....They still to me at least are hideous guitars lol


----------



## Mathemagician

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I'll just leave this here



I already know how the JP line plays, but this thing with either a maple or ebony fretboard would absolutely steal my heart.


----------



## Arkeion

animal101 said:


> One of the two I have is very close to that.....They still to me at least are hideous guitars lol



WHAT?! BLASPHEME TO LORD PETRUCCI! 

You don't like the shape or the color?


----------



## animal101

Arkeion said:


> WHAT?! BLASPHEME TO LORD PETRUCCI!
> 
> You don't like the shape or the color?




Hahaha yeah they can't be beat as a swiss army knife guitar but I don't like the shape/headstock/neck/bolt on etc.

I'm more into LP's and tranditional V's but I love Mayones and some more modern guitars.

Saying that guess what guitars in my hands right now as I type this lol (walnut BFR  )


----------



## A-Branger

Arkeion said:


> Hadn't seen one of these before. It belongs (or belonged) to a user here. holy god
> 
> walnut burst BFR



amazing top, ruined by the black burst. I love JP guitars and one day I would get one (or a majesty), but something I always hate about them (and for some of the sterling line too), its the black burst. I know its his choice and artist gets what artist wants... but I still dont like it and in this case is ruining the beautiful top



Mathemagician said:


> I already know how the JP line plays, but this thing with either a maple or ebony fretboard would absolutely steal my heart.



yup, this is one of those cases where the mid range brown of a rosewood doesnt fit with the color scheme of the guitar and makes it IMO worse as guitar aesthetics


----------



## animal101

A-Branger said:


> amazing top, ruined by the black burst. I love JP guitars and one day I would get one (or a majesty), but something I always hate about them (and for some of the sterling line too), its the black burst. I know its his choice and artist gets what artist wants... but I still dont like it and in this case is ruining the beautiful top




I kinda feel the same way, especially with the Koa ones.....it makes them look cheap.




A-Branger said:


> yup, this is one of those cases where the mid range brown of a rosewood doesnt fit with the color scheme of the guitar and makes it IMO worse as guitar aesthetics






My other one the rosewood is pretty pale....I normally condition this .... out of the fretboard to make it darker but its nasty looking when its pale


----------



## stevehollx

Anyone with a JP7 interested in trading for my JP15-7?

I have a JP6 PDN in Neptune Blue (maple neck/mahog body) and I like the sound of it better than my JP7-15 and also prefer the aggressive arm cut of the JP6/JP7. So, looking for anyone with a JP7 PDN that may be willing to trade the Jp15-7. I'd do a straight up deal. Not interested in the classic JP7 though--it needs to have stainless steel frets and a maple neck.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Hey guys officially a member of the club


----------



## Santuzzo

Congrats! what a beautiful guitar! 
Is it a JP7 BFR?


----------



## Hachetjoel

Yea it's a bfr in Ruby red burst.


----------



## Arkeion

Just agreed on a trade: my RG for his JP12. What's the reason for the lack of popularity for the JP12? The radius?


----------



## Hachetjoel

you saw nothing.


----------



## Spicypickles

JP-12 doesn't have a Floyd............


----------



## Hachetjoel

my brain stopped working  i was thinking of the jp16


----------



## kevdes93

After years of drooling over this thread I can finally join the club! Traded one of my rga121s and my jbm27 for this sexy jpxi7 today and it's effing amazing, absolutely the best guitar I've ever owned. It's absolutely mint and the finish is wicked under good lighting. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## kevdes93

General question, has anyone else had difficulty getting the piezo to pick up the low B string? The lower 6 sound great but I need to press down on the saddle to get the low string to get the signal. Bigger string?


----------



## getowned7474

kevdes93 said:


> General question, has anyone else had difficulty getting the piezo to pick up the low B string? The lower 6 sound great but I need to press down on the saddle to get the low string to get the signal. Bigger string?



This is a common problem for all jps basically. With the thicker string, it doesn't bend as easily over the saddle and there is generally lower tension, so there isn't enough pressure for the piezo to pick up a good signal. A thicker string can help because of the higher tension, although it's also more resistant to bending over the saddle properly. One way to fix it or make it a little better is to crimp the string at a 90 degree angle right where it goes over the saddle. That way, when you string it up it has a proper angle over the saddle and makes good contact. I would try that next time you restring it, if you are using a pretty normal gauge string for the low b it should work fine.


----------



## Genome

There's an amazing Koa BFR 7 on ebay for a great price... but it's a lefty


----------



## kabz

I can't decide neck-thru Majesty 7 or a BFR 7 for my first seven-purchase.

I had an OG 2003 MusicMan JP6 and sold it a while back, but I miss the guitar.

Majesty is much different, but the JP series is more familiar. 
I'm torn.


----------



## Given To Fly

kevdes93 said:


> General question, has anyone else had difficulty getting the piezo to pick up the low B string? The lower 6 sound great but I need to press down on the saddle to get the low string to get the signal. Bigger string?



Yes. How Petrucci gets it to work would be a good question for Petrucci's guitar tech. In case any of you are on a first name basis with him.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Prebend the string a bit around where the curve would happen so that when it's up to tension it's already angled towards the piezo saddle.


----------



## Simic

Could someone compare the neck shape on the JP7s vs the majesty 7s? I've heard they're not exactly the same...

Thanks!


----------



## Given To Fly

Jonathan20022 said:


> Prebend the string a bit around where the curve would happen so that when it's up to tension it's already angled towards the piezo saddle.



Thank you! I will try this.


----------



## Arkeion

Just dumped my JP15.

I'll be with you guys in spirit.. I miss it already.


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> Just dumped my JP15.
> 
> I'll be with you guys in spirit.. I miss it already.



 

why did you get rid of it?


----------



## Arkeion

Santuzzo said:


> why did you get rid of it?



I think I've just accepted that I'll never be brand loyal. I always wanna try new things and see whats out there. I swapped it with a member on here for an Axe FX 2 XL and some cash. Gonna sell my tube rig and put it down on a custom build of some kind. Maybe another Mayo.


----------



## Santuzzo

Arkeion said:


> I think I've just accepted that I'll never be brand loyal. I always wanna try new things and see whats out there. I swapped it with a member on here for an Axe FX 2 XL and some cash. Gonna sell my tube rig and put it down on a custom build of some kind. Maybe another Mayo.



fair enough. you got some other gear for in and are interested in trying other guitars. nothing wrong with that


----------



## JohnTanner

Feels so good thinking that in a few weeks I will officially be a member of this "club" haha Just ordered my very first EBMM yesterday. The JPX-7...I can't f**king wait!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Given To Fly said:


> Thank you! I will try this.



Definitely man, I ran into that before whenever I pop in the battery to record some piezo. But I've had good luck doing that!


----------



## AmoryB

Arkeion said:


> I think I've just accepted that I'll never be brand loyal. I always wanna try new things and see whats out there. I swapped it with a member on here for an Axe FX 2 XL and some cash. Gonna sell my tube rig and put it down on a custom build of some kind. Maybe another Mayo.



How are you liking the Axe dude? Getting ready to post the JP15 in this thread. Sucks I'm currently at work and it's just waiting at home. I miss my axe already lol


----------



## Arkeion

AmoryB said:


> How are you liking the Axe dude? Getting ready to post the JP15 in this thread. Sucks I'm currently at work and it's just waiting at home. I miss my axe already lol



I love it Erik. Thanks a ton! Got it hooked up to some monitors yesterday and was immediately impressed. Didn't take long at all to dial in a usable jam tone. Opens up a ton of options for me now. Let me know about the JP, I'm worried to death about it being in transit haha


----------



## AmoryB

Arkeion said:


> I love it Erik. Thanks a ton! Got it hooked up to some monitors yesterday and was immediately impressed. Didn't take long at all to dial in a usable jam tone. Opens up a ton of options for me now. Let me know about the JP, I'm worried to death about it being in transit haha



Just sent you a text man! The guitar is drop dead gorgeous. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## JohnTanner

Well here I was thinking I would have my EBMM JPX-7 in a few weeks...just got my ETA from my dealer....I should have my guitar by March 2017 lol this is going to be beyond painful waiting for this


----------



## Jonathan20022

Man at that rate I'd just order from the US, drive down to pick it up and bring it back haha if that's possible at all.


----------



## JohnTanner

Jonathan20022 said:


> Man at that rate I'd just order from the US, drive down to pick it up and bring it back haha if that's possible at all.



apparently there is no guitars in stock.. production on new orders starts in about a month or so i guess. Apparently its a 6 month process to build the guitar and have it go through quality control and all that. At least this is what im told..


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's showing up as in stock @ Guitar Center/Musician's Friend in the US. So I think they're probably just talking about their own store.


----------



## christheasian

dis my baby


----------



## JohnTanner

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's showing up as in stock @ Guitar Center/Musician's Friend in the US. So I think they're probably just talking about their own store.



Yeah basically. There are some out there for sure. But there's literally none in Canada anywhere. Ordering from musicians friend, guitar center etc.. will cost me roughly $400 with shipping and what not, or maybe more depending on duty coming over the border...


----------



## Akkilju

Does anyone have experience with EBMM JP12-7(or other models) necks that backbowed?
Mine had backbowed, so when playing open string on high E it didn't play, as it touched the fret.
I did a quick googling, and found other people who have had problems with backbows and also necktwists on EBMM JPs... Is this a common issue, or is it just because mine's new?

I'm gonna write to EBMM, but thought I would hear you guys first, if you've experienced any of this, and how EBMM handled it? Could be me who's just over-reacting.. This is by far the biggest investment I've made on a guitar, so I might be abit afraid that it will end up as expensive wall art.

My guitar is under 1 year old, bought new from a dealer in the US.. I don't leave any of my guitars in bad tempered rooms, and this is the only guitar I have that ever did this.
I take REALLY good care of my guitars, and this one is no exception - it has no dents or scratches, and is kept in its hardcase when not in use.

Just worried I've bought a bad guitar


----------



## scrub

Akkilju said:


> Does anyone have experience with EBMM JP12-7(or other models) necks that backbowed?
> Mine had backbowed, so when playing open string on high E it didn't play, as it touched the fret.
> I did a quick googling, and found other people who have had problems with backbows and also necktwists on EBMM JPs... Is this a common issue, or is it just because mine's new?
> 
> I'm gonna write to EBMM, but thought I would hear you guys first, if you've experienced any of this, and how EBMM handled it? Could be me who's just over-reacting.. This is by far the biggest investment I've made on a guitar, so I might be abit afraid that it will end up as expensive wall art.
> 
> My guitar is under 1 year old, bought new from a dealer in the US.. I don't leave any of my guitars in bad tempered rooms, and this is the only guitar I have that ever did this.
> I take REALLY good care of my guitars, and this one is no exception - it has no dents or scratches, and is kept in its hardcase when not in use.
> 
> Just worried I've bought a bad guitar



I have a JP12-7. Is it bowed beyond what a truss rod adjustment can fix?


----------



## scrub

Do I need f-spaced pickups for my EBMM JP-12 7 string? I might throw a d-activator in.


----------



## Akkilju

scrub said:


> I have a JP12-7. Is it bowed beyond what a truss rod adjustment can fix?


I can see I left that part out of my post - I did already correct it by loosening the truss rod, so it has the relief it used to have now. But I'm worried that it will backbow again. I'm not sure it can be corrected more than once more, as it seems to be on the edge to be loose. But again... Could be me who's scared after reading these horror stories


----------



## Jonathan20022

Your truss rod can take a lot of abuse before it actually causes damage, all wood necks bow. Necks that have carbon fiber reinforcement less so, but all guitars will develop bowing in either direction regardless of brand. As the climate changes you have to compensate you guitar for the changes it experiences.


----------



## jephjacques

It will be fine. That's what the truss rod is there for.


----------



## Akkilju

Thanks for the replies guys.. Much appreciated.

I'm still a little worried though, because as I said, the truss rod can't be loosened much more. I can tighten it a lot though, which just creates the backbow.
And I'd really want to change the gauge from the EB cobalts 10-50+62 to 10-46+64(mainly due to costs..), and that might need the truss rod to be loosened even more.

I just think it's weird that my truss rod is almost at its end(loose), when it probably should have been more in the 'middle', so it could've been adjusted either way, if you get me?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well naturally when you turn your truss rod to fix that bow you're loosening the truss rod. So it'll feel more loose than when you turn it in the opposite direction to tighten (Flatten the neck out). If anything get a second opinion from a reputable tech to see if the truss rod feels abnormal, but that sounds fine to me. That's a hard call to make without testing the truss rod in person.

Also keep in mind, the JP 7 string tuners for the low string have always had gauge issues with the tuner. Fitting anything past a 60 might give you some trouble, you can either unwind the end of the string and feed the string core through the locking tuner, or drill out the tuner to fit the gauge. What I did on my old JPXI-7 to fit a 64 is I ordered an extra tuner from EBMM and drilled that one, swapped the unmodified one out. And in case I ever sold it, I just reinstalled the unmodified tuner so it was sold as stock.


----------



## ddtonfire

Went to Petrucci's meet & greet at Sam Ash Hollywood on Thursday this week. He and Sterling Ball confirmed that they are working on an 8-string Petrucci model. He intends to use it on the next DT album.

Meet & greet was awesome BTW. What an awesome and humble guy! He stayed for pics and autographs with all ~120 people that showed. Steve Lukather stopped by too, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Given To Fly

ddtonfire said:


> Went to Petrucci's meet & greet at Sam Ash Hollywood on Thursday this week. He and Sterling Ball confirmed that they are working on an 8-string Petrucci model. He intends to use it on the next DT album.
> 
> Meet & greet was awesome BTW. What an awesome and humble guy! He stayed for pics and autographs with all ~120 people that showed. Steve Lukather stopped by too, which was pretty cool.



That sounds newsworthy.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

ddtonfire said:


> Went to Petrucci's meet & greet at Sam Ash Hollywood on Thursday this week. He and Sterling Ball confirmed that they are working on an 8-string Petrucci model. He intends to use it on the next DT album.
> 
> Meet & greet was awesome BTW. What an awesome and humble guy! He stayed for pics and autographs with all ~120 people that showed. Steve Lukather stopped by too, which was pretty cool.



Very interesting, thanks for passing along that info!


----------



## A-Branger

From JP facebook







looks like a JPX version of the Majesty is coming for 2017

plus a couple of more


----------



## Jonathan20022

That glossy purple is my ...., I can't get past the active preamp being on 24/7 but I might grab one of those and git it/install some new pots and switches.


----------



## Wolfos

I didn't read though all 62 pages of comments but does anyone else feel a bit disappointed in the Crunch Lab and Liquifire pickups? Also my Piezo only works intermittently. A guitar tech said it's because of the heavy vibrations to the direct mounted pickup on the saddle screws with the wiring. He said it's a common thing in JP7'sound anyone else have there's cut out and in?


----------



## madwham

Wolfos said:


> I didn't read though all 62 pages of comments but does anyone else feel a bit disappointed in the Crunch Lab and Liquifire pickups? Also my Piezo only works intermittentlyrics. A guitar tech said it's because of the heavy vibrations to the direct mounted pickup on the saddle screws with the wiring. He said it's a common thing in JP7'sound anyone else have there's cut out and in?



I'm extatic with the CL et LF pickups in my JP7. They react well to my playing, and are a joy each in its respective playing field. In particular, I'm a big fan of the LF and its creamy sound for solo.  

As for the piezo, what you described reminds me of similar problems I had in the first few weeks with my JP7. But the cause was simply the battery: the JP7 sucks energy of out it *very* quickly if you don't unplug it after each session.

At first I left the guitar plugged into my amp all the time, and in only a few days a new battery could be drained enough that the piezo started to act up. Now that I'm careful to plug the guitar in only when I'm using it, all those problems have disappeared.


----------



## scrub

Wolfos said:


> I didn't read though all 62 pages of comments but does anyone else feel a bit disappointed in the Crunch Lab and Liquifire pickups? Also my Piezo only works intermittentlyrics. A guitar tech said it's because of the heavy vibrations to the direct mounted pickup on the saddle screws with the wiring. He said it's a common thing in JP7'sound anyone else have there's cut out and in?



I go back and forth with the crunchlab and liquefier. I feel it kinda depends on the amp I am using. Perhaps its just my ears playing tricks on me, but I'm using a 6505 MH right now and the pickups just don't sound very good. Its my favorite guitar, so I'll probably be swapping the pickups for a different set.


----------



## Wolfos

madwham said:


> I'm extatic with the CL et LF pickups in my JP7. They react well to my playing, and are a joy each in its respective playing field. In particular, I'm a big fan of the LF and its creamy sound for solo.
> 
> As for the piezo, what you described reminds me of similar problems I had in the first few weeks with my JP7. But the cause was simply the battery: the JP7 sucks energy of out it *very* quickly if you don't unplug it after each session.
> 
> At first I left the guitar plugged into my amp all the time, and in only a few days a new battery could be drained enough that the piezo started to act up. Now that I'm careful to plug the guitar in only when I'm using it, all those problems have disappeared.




Well as for the Piezo, I have 2 little kids so my guitar lives Inear it's case. I more so found some that the heavy vibrations of say hard down stroking would do it. Then it would come back after a while.


----------



## Wolfos

scrub said:


> I go back and forth with the crunchlab and liquefier. I feel it kinda depends on the amp I am using. Perhaps its just my ears playing tricks on me, but I'm using a 6505 MH right now and the pickups just don't sound very good. Its my favorite guitar, so I'll probably be swapping the pickups for a different set.



I've used the guitar in a Mesa Dual rectifier, Blackshear HT5R and a Marshall JCM900 and thought it sounded good not great.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I love the LF/CL (7 and 6 string variants) moreso than the Illuminators or AN/TZ combo. They just work really well for me (playing DT songs, metal, etc.).

Never had that issue with my Piezo either, sorry to say.


----------



## timbucktu123

i adore the cf/lf set at least in the six string versions. the lf especially for solos its so defined


----------



## kabz

Crunch lab and liquifire are great. 
I returned a Majesty Artisan, mostly because I really didn't love the sound of the Illuminators.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I personally think JP had hit his best tone 'post Ibanez era' on the Black Clouds and Silver Linings album (BFRs w/ CL/LF). I feel like he's been taking a step back with each change he's made since then. And not a huge step by any means.....it's JP for goodness sakes, but he really hit his peak tonally around 2009 or so for me.


----------



## Santuzzo

Hey guys, I have a quick question to fellow JP guitar owners. I also posted this on the EBMM Facebook group, but I'm interested in your thoughts on this as well:

when re-stringing with the Schaller locking tuners, do you try to get as little string on the peg as possible by pulling the string as tight as you can before turning the locking thumb-screw? OR is it better to have something like half a turn of string on the tuning peg?


----------



## madwham

Santuzzo said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question to fellow JP guitar owners. I also posted this on the EBMM Facebook group, but I'm interested in your thoughts on this as well:
> 
> when re-stringing with the Schaller locking tuners, do you try to get as little string on the peg as possible by pulling the string as tight as you can before turning the locking thumb-screw? OR is it better to have something like half a turn of string on the tuning peg?



The most important thing is to avoid making a full turn or more, so I try to pull the string as tight as possible before locking the tuner. After that, with the slack coming from loosening the string, there is usually just enough extra length for a quarter of a turn (for the low strings) or half a turn (for the high strings).


----------



## TheShreddinHand

madwham said:


> The most important thing is to avoid making a full turn or more, so I try to pull the string as tight as possible before locking the tuner. After that, with the slack coming from loosening the string, there is usually just enough extra length for a quarter of a turn (for the low strings) or half a turn (for the high strings).



Yup, ditto for me on all JPs I've had.


----------



## Santuzzo

madwham said:


> The most important thing is to avoid making a full turn or more, so I try to pull the string as tight as possible before locking the tuner. After that, with the slack coming from loosening the string, there is usually just enough extra length for a quarter of a turn (for the low strings) or half a turn (for the high strings).





TheShreddinHand said:


> Yup, ditto for me on all JPs I've had.



Thanks, guys!

I used to leave like half a turn of string on the tuning peg, but this time when I was changing strings on my JP7 I tried pulling the strings very tight to leave as little string on the peg as possible.

When pulling the string as tight as possible leaving as little string on the tuning peg as possible, do you guys think that puts more wear on the tuners?


----------



## madwham

I can't say for sure that it'll put more wear on the tuning. My JP6 is too recent (2013) and as for my JP7 (2009), I had to change the tuners but I bought it second-hand and have no idea what the previous owner did with them.

Just to be sure about: do you mean that you're leaving a bit of slack so that you can add an extra quarter turn when installing the strings? If so, I would say that the point of locking tuners is that the strings are *not* rolled around the pegs, so the tuner supports the full tension, and adding a quarter turn isn't likely to make much of a difference (so the wear is similar).

Things might probably become different if you go too far beyond one half turn, but then that defeats the purpose of the locking tuners anyway.


----------



## Santuzzo

madwham said:


> I can't say for sure that it'll put more wear on the tuning. My JP6 is too recent (2013) and as for my JP7 (2009), I had to change the tuners but I bought it second-hand and have no idea what the previous owner did with them.
> 
> Just to be sure about: do you mean that you're leaving a bit of slack so that you can add an extra quarter turn when installing the strings? If so, I would say that the point of locking tuners is that the strings are *not* rolled around the pegs, so the tuner supports the full tension, and adding a quarter turn isn't likely to make much of a difference (so the wear is similar).
> 
> Things might probably become different if you go too far beyond one half turn, but then that defeats the purpose of the locking tuners anyway.



Thanks!
on my most recent string change I literally pulled the string as tight as I could before locking it with the thumb-screw, so now there is maybe a quarter turn on the high strings, but much less than that on the low strings.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> on my most recent string change I literally pulled the string as tight as I could before locking it with the thumb-screw, so now there is maybe a quarter turn on the high strings, but much less than that on the low strings.



FWIW, that's what I do and haven't had any problems stringing my JP up that way over the last...geez, 11 years now.  Also, my oldest one was made within the first few days of production in 2001, and it still has the original tuners so I can't say I've had any wear problems, personally. In my experience the 'pull it as tight as you can, lock it down' method is more than stable enough for my purposes.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> on my most recent string change I literally pulled the string as tight as I could before locking it with the thumb-screw, so now there is maybe a quarter turn on the high strings, but much less than that on the low strings.



I guess I don't pull as tight as I physically possibly could, but I pull decently tight (not uncomfortably so) and just lock down right there. Never thought too much about it!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Back in the club!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4655324#post4655324


----------



## narad

I have *definitely* seen that one on reverb


----------



## Spicypickles

Woo! That's a hell of a way to get back into the club. Congrats!


----------



## Genotype

Yay, me and my new JP16 have joined the club! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=316137


----------



## Jake

I can finally be a member of this club!

My JP12-7 came this week!


----------



## scrub

Jake said:


> I can finally be a member of this club!
> 
> My JP12-7 came this week!



Sick guitar. I have one as well. Curious how you feel about the crunchlab. I just swapped mine for a Titan. Enjoy!


----------



## Jake

scrub said:


> Sick guitar. I have one as well. Curious how you feel about the crunchlab. I just swapped mine for a Titan. Enjoy!



I love the crunchlab 6, but we'll see how I feel about the 7. I'm always partial to BKP's if all else fails 

I got this thing all set up today in Bb and I'm loving it, I'm still having some slight tuning issues but I think once it adjusts to this new environment it'll be just fine.


----------



## Remster

I'm seriously GAS'ing for a JPX7 but please, good fellow guitar players, tell me this....

Why in 95% of the picture I have seen in this thread of on Internet in general the string alignement looks off on both 6-string/7-string models? That high E string looks like it's right at the very edge of the fret...and that concerns me greatly.

Am I exaggerating?


----------



## Santuzzo

Remster said:


> I'm seriously GAS'ing for a JPX7 but please, good fellow guitar players, tell me this....
> 
> Why in 95% of the picture I have seen in this thread of on Internet in general the string alignement looks off on both 6-string/7-string models? That high E string looks like it's right at the very edge of the fret...and that concerns me greatly.
> 
> Am I exaggerating?



Here's my 2c:

I have had this issue on my JP7s (one in particular), part of the problem is that the frets have a pretty extreme bevel which feels comfortable but which also leave less fret space for the outer strings. So, in my case especially the high e string sometimes comes off the frets when playing pull-offs.
I have heard other having this issue as well, but I guess it's something you can get used to.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Remster said:


> Why in 95% of the picture I have seen in this thread of on Internet in general the string alignement looks off on both 6-string/7-string models? That high E string looks like it's right at the very edge of the fret...and that concerns me greatly.
> 
> Am I exaggerating?



No, you're not exaggerating.

That's one of the reasons I sold my mystic dream JP6. Neck shifting on JP's is a very, very common thing, unfortunately not acknowledged by EBMM itself, despite one of the moderators of their forums had recorded a video about this. If you ask something on their forums, they'll tell you to contact customer support; if you ask again, you'll be banned.

And you can read on their website: "Neck Attachment: 5 bolts - perfect alignment with no shifting"... such a joke.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I've owned over 30 EBMMs and I've gone through all of my photos of each and every one of them, some used that had been owned for several years, some fresh out of the factory. And I haven't encountered that issue even once, necks shouldn't shift to the left and right unless they're pushed in either direction and there is enough of a gap in the pocket to allow it to move.

The forum has it's own issues, but the neck being installed improperly to the point where the strings are literally at the edge of the neck is a bit of a wild claim. Especially considering their neck pockets are some of the consistently tightest I've ever had the pleasure of owning.

One thing to keep in mind, is you can very easily manipulate a photo and make something look like it's out of whack by having a photo in a different angle. If we're going to critique a guitar's neck alignment you need a shot of the guitar directly looking at the fretboard.

For example my previous Rosewood Neck JP6






Looks out of whack and like there's no room between the fretboard and the high e right?

Here's another shot of it, same exact guitar.






If these guitars had issues on that level, I'd think I would have encountered it within such a large sample size. The "issue" you see is an illusion based on the angle the photo is being taken at, and you can make any instrument regardless of brand look the same way.


----------



## Remster

I'm happy that it hasn't happened to you and I agree about the angle of the photos but I know what I saw. Just in the first few pages of this thread most of them had that.


----------



## Remster

Rachmaninoff said:


> No, you're not exaggerating.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I sold my mystic dream JP6. Neck shifting on JP's is a very, very common thing, unfortunately not acknowledged by EBMM itself, despite one of the moderators of their forums had recorded a video about this. If you ask something on their forums, they'll tell you to contact customer support; if you ask again, you'll be banned.
> 
> And you can read on their website: "Neck Attachment: 5 bolts - perfect alignment with no shifting"... such a joke.



They need to make the necks wider...like a mm or 2


----------



## Jonathan20022

Link the ones that show the problem, I'm interested in seeing them for myself. I've looked through this entire thread over the years and haven't noticed that myself.


----------



## Jake

In the photo I posted mine looks like it's too close, but as Jonathan noted with his post it's just a strange optical illusion pretty much. Still have plenty of space up there. Is it less than some of my other guitars? Sure. But it's not that big of a difference.


----------



## Remster

Jonathan20022 said:


> Link the ones that show the problem, I'm interested in seeing them for myself. I've looked through this entire thread over the years and haven't noticed that myself.



in this thread:

Post #23, #49,#53(the 7 string on the right), #55, #125, #230, #276, #282, #284


elsewhere:
http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?t=26359
http://www.petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php?70531-New-Guitar-I-FINALLY-Own-an-EBMM-JP-6-BFR!

P.S. I apologize in advance if some of these posts are identical as they could be "quoted" posts.


----------



## Santuzzo

I also don't think the necks shift, as Jonathan said, these guitars have very tight neck pockets and yes, the angle at which the pictures are taken can cause a wrong impression.
Here's a pic of my JP7, I tried to take the pic from center as much as possible (might be still a bit off, I dunno), but I can assure you the neck is centered perfectly on this guitar, but as you can see on the picture on both sides there is not a lot of fret space left for the outer strings, and I think this is mainly due to the fret bevel. Some players may have a problem with that while others may not. I do occasionally pull the high e-string off the frets, so maybe I only need to refine my technique. Either way, I guess it is something you can get used to.






@Jonathan: have you ever noticed the high e-string slipping off the frets more easily on any of the JP guitars you have played compared to other brands of guitar? Especially when playing pull-offs?


----------



## Remster

In your case, I'd say it's the 7th string that is too far out.

I just hope that I don't give the impression that I am bashing on these guitars, heck I want one BADLY. It's just something I noticed.


----------



## Santuzzo

Remster said:


> In your case, I'd say it's the 7th string that is too far out.



I guess it looks like that on the pic I posted, but that is due to the angle I took the pic at, apparently I did not manage to get the pic take 100% straight and centered, but I can assure you on this guitar the neck and string alignment is centered just fine. Equal amount of space on both outer strings, but the point I was trying to make is that it's not a lot of fret space on either side due to the fret bevel which might take some getting used to for some players (like myself).


----------



## ddtonfire

Santuzzo said:


> Here's my 2c:
> 
> I have had this issue on my JP7s (one in particular), part of the problem is that the frets have a pretty extreme bevel which feels comfortable but which also leave less fret space for the outer strings. So, in my case especially the high e string sometimes comes off the frets when playing pull-offs.
> I have heard other having this issue as well, but I guess it's something you can get used to.



I've had the same issue with mine, but I'm fine with it. It might be a compromise between fretboard sizes... like it's halfway between a 6 and most other 7's I've tried. I find it incredibly comfortable as a result.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I don't have that issue on any of mine, either.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Jonathan20022 said:


> I've owned over 30 EBMMs (...) I haven't encountered that issue even once



I've owned two EBMMs: my first was a JP6 mystic dream, which *had* the neck shifted; I sold it. Years later I bought a JP6 BFR koa, which *didn't* have the neck shifted (I really paid attention before buying); I sold it too, for other reasons.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Santuzzo said:


> @Jonathan: have you ever noticed the high e-string slipping off the frets more easily on any of the JP guitars you have played compared to other brands of guitar? Especially when playing pull-offs?



I have noticed that actually, EBMM were my top favorite instruments when I got into them and I decided to take it as something I should adjust technique wise with my playing and adjust how my vibrato performs. I used to be very wild with how I controlled my vibrato so initially I did have a few times where I'd slip off the fretboard a bit, I just picked up my X7 and gave it a spin on the high e. I can see how it'd be easy for someone to pull it a bit farther, the fret ends are beveled in a bit more than almost any other guitar I have.



Rachmaninoff said:


> I've owned two EBMMs: my first was a JP6 mystic dream, which *had* the neck shifted; I sold it. Years later I bought a JP6 BFR koa, which *didn't* have the neck shifted (I really paid attention before buying); I sold it too, for other reasons.



My point is, the necks on these guitars due to how tight the pockets are. Are *unlikely* to shift to the left and right causing the string to be closer to one side of the fretboard than the other. You mentioned the neck shifted, was this after you bought it and did it ever get damaged or hit anything? Seems pretty bad to sell something that has an issue that you put shame on EBMM for overlooking as well.

I actually sold my Koa Rosewood Neck'd JP6 because I believed it sounded too mellow in comparison to the basswood/alder bodied variants. But yeah I'd imagine that if I didn't encounter this in a sample size of this amount, I wouldn't imagine the issue being as widespread as it is being implied.


----------



## Santuzzo

Jonathan20022 said:


> I have noticed that actually, EBMM were my top favorite instruments when I got into them and I decided to take it as something I should adjust technique wise with my playing and adjust how my vibrato performs. I used to be very wild with how I controlled my vibrato so initially I did have a few times where I'd slip off the fretboard a bit, I just picked up my X7 and gave it a spin on the high e. I can see how it'd be easy for someone to pull it a bit farther, the fret ends are beveled in a bit more than almost any other guitar I have.



Thanks! What you are saying makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Jonathan20022 said:


> My point is, the necks on these guitars due to how tight the pockets are. Are *unlikely* to shift to the left and right causing the string to be closer to one side of the fretboard than the other.



Ovaled holes in basswood aren't exactly unheard of, with Ibanez, for example. No matter how many screws you drive into basswood, it's still basswood. Basswood.


----------



## jephjacques

I've owned 5 different JPs over the years and only one had a misaligned neck, and that one was a trivial issue caused by being bumped around during shipping. 30 seconds to loosen and retighten the neck bolts and it was perfectly straight and stayed there. Your average JP has a tighter neck pocket than your average Suhr that costs $1500 more.

(and if you're REALLY anal about it, just buy a Majesty )


----------



## jephjacques

OR DO WHAT I DID AND BUY BOTH


----------



## Santuzzo

jephjacques said:


> OR DO WHAT I DID AND BUY BOTH



do you have more pic of your JP15?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'd like to try a Majesty again, the satin was one of my main deterrents. I might get one of the new ones they announced next year.


----------



## jephjacques

Well, if you don't like satin finishes you won't like the Majesty. The new ones are apparently only glossy on the top as well. Personally, mine sounds better than the JP15- brighter and tighter, which you wouldn't expect considering the 15's all maple neck and bolt-on neck. Wood varies a lot!


----------



## Jonathan20022

jephjacques said:


> Well, if you don't like satin finishes you won't like the Majesty. The new ones are apparently only glossy on the top as well. Personally, mine sounds better than the JP15- brighter and tighter, which you wouldn't expect considering the 15's all maple neck and bolt-on neck. Wood varies a lot!



Oh interesting, I didn't know that. The top being glossed is perfect for me, keeps everything neat and even looking. I gotta see one in person to see how they pull that off.


----------



## Jaspergep

Happy to have finally joined the club!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

.^ Looks killer man!


----------



## jjcor

Joined the club......again! Starry Night PDN.


----------



## Santuzzo

^
that is beautiful. Is that an ebony fretboard?
The neck is roasted maple, right?


----------



## Mathemagician

Absolutely gorgeous guitar. I bet it plays fantastic. Does the paint shimmer a lot on natural light? Too bad for me I've learned that pure blank board tends to lose me, lol.


----------



## Jake

That finish is insane. I was so close to picking up a starry night JP before I got my JP12-7 but decided against the blank board. I'm sure that one will treat you well though!

Congrats!


----------



## jjcor

Santuzzo said:


> ^
> that is beautiful. Is that an ebony fretboard?
> The neck is roasted maple, right?


Yup!!







Mathemagician said:


> Absolutely gorgeous guitar. I bet it plays fantastic. Does the paint shimmer a lot on natural light? Too bad for me I've learned that pure blank board tends to lose me, lol.


It actually does quite a bit!





Ive learned that I don't pay much attention to the board itself. I tend to look at the side dots more than anything. The ebony is awesome on this thing.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Man, that looks sweet.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

jjcor said:


> Yup!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually does quite a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive learned that I don't pay much attention to the board itself. I tend to look at the side dots more than anything. The ebony is awesome on this thing.



Well that's just beautiful!!


----------



## Wolfos

I just joined the club today but it seems everyone else's JP is waaaay prettier!


----------



## Jaspergep

What kind of JP did you get?


----------



## Wolfos

A pre 2013 JPXI 7 string with the bfr logo. It's sparkly bkack which is fairly plain compared to all these amazing PDN models!


----------



## Santuzzo

Wolfos said:


> I just joined the club today but it seems everyone else's JP is waaaay prettier!





Wolfos said:


> A pre 2013 JPXI 7 string with the bfr logo. It's sparkly bkack which is fairly plain compared to all these amazing PDN models!




Dude, are you kidding?! That guitar is gorgeous, looks absolutely amazing to me! Congrats!


----------



## Wolfos

Santuzzo said:


> Dude, are you kidding?! That guitar is gorgeous, looks absolutely amazing to me! Congrats!



Well thank you don't get me wrong I'm Extremely happy with it and I'll post my own NGD soon but black compared to all these amazing finishes makes me want to refinish the guitar to something better!


----------



## Santuzzo

Wolfos said:


> Well thank you don't get me wrong I'm Extremely happy with it and I'll post my own NGD soon but black compared to all these amazing finishes makes me want to refinish the guitar to something better!



To me your guitar looks stunning as is.
Looking forward to your NGD thread.


----------



## scrub

Wolfos said:


> A pre 2013 JPXI 7 string with the bfr logo. It's sparkly bkack which is fairly plain compared to all these amazing PDN models!



That gun metal black color is one of my favorites on the JPs. Sick.


----------



## jjcor

Love that sparkle in the black. Also like the white pups in there!


----------



## jephjacques

JPXIs are a classic, excellent choice


----------



## Wolfos

Honestly I'm loving all the love for the model I bought. Everyone I know is giving me a hard time about it haha like "if your going BFR why would you get that model" or "Oh great another black guitar" etc

I picked it because black is one of my favourite colours, I love the woods of the guitar especially the Ebony and lastly I bought it for $1,500! I couldn't even find a standard jp7 for that price!


----------



## Santuzzo

Wolfos said:


> Honestly I'm loving all the love for the model I bought. Everyone I know is giving me a hard time about it haha like "if your going BFR why would you get that model" or "Oh great another black guitar" etc
> 
> I picked it because black is one of my favourite colours, I love the woods of the guitar especially the Ebony and lastly I bought it for $1,500! I couldn't even find a standard jp7 for that price!



You picked an awesome model. It looks very classy. And I'm sure it plays like a dream!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

JPXI are great and have always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Wolfos

I've never played a guitar with a 20" fretboard radius, it's different but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Santuzzo

Have any of you ever had a nut replaced on your JP guitar? of maybe even replaced it themselves?
I don't need the nut on mine replaced as of now, but I was wondering how this would be done. I remember reading about it I believe on a thread on here but I can't seem to find it.
Since the nut is covered with the headstock clear-coat on the sides, I imagine a nut replacement being somewhat complicated.
Out of curiosity: how is this done? will the clear coat need to be removed for a nut replacement and then new clear coat re-applied afterwards?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## AC.Lin

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 63642


Ouch, my heart.

Urgh.


----------



## Glades

I think they are cool guitars, but I can never make a signature my own. I always feel like I'm playing someone else's guitar. I wish EBMM would make non-sig 7 strings.


----------



## Santuzzo

The neck of my JP7 is a unfinished neck (no lacquer) and I really like the feel of the back of the neck. However, since I play this guitar a lot, the neck is starting to feel a bit more like a finished neck, I guess my hand/thumb is 'polishing' the neck. The neck is not dirty, so it doesn't need to be cleaned, it's only a 'feel' thing.
Now, here's my question: what's the best way to regain that unfinished feel of the neck?

I have watched a YT video by MusicMan on how to clean an EBMM unfinished neck, however, in my case the neck is not dry nor dirty, so I'm not sure of the oil-soap and gun-stock oil/wax would be the right thing here?

How do you guys maintain the unfinished feel on your JPs?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Santuzzo said:


> The neck of my JP7 is a unfinished neck (no lacquer) and I really like the feel of the back of the neck. However, since I play this guitar a lot, the neck is starting to feel a bit more like a finished neck, I guess my hand/thumb is 'polishing' the neck. The neck is not dirty, so it doesn't need to be cleaned, it's only a 'feel' thing.
> Now, here's my question: what's the best way to regain that unfinished feel of the neck?
> 
> I have watched a YT video by MusicMan on how to clean an EBMM unfinished neck, however, in my case the neck is not dry nor dirty, so I'm not sure of the oil-soap and gun-stock oil/wax would be the right thing here?
> 
> How do you guys maintain the unfinished feel on your JPs?



Unless you sanded down the neck, it actually does have a think oil and wax finish. 

You're going to want to clean the neck with a damp rag, let it dry, and then go about oiling and waxing again. 

That's what I've done on the several JP7s I've owned.


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless you sanded down the neck, it actually does have a think oil and wax finish.
> 
> You're going to want to clean the neck with a damp rag, let it dry, and then go about oiling and waxing again.
> 
> That's what I've done on the several JP7s I've owned.



Thanks a lot, Max!


----------



## bracky

Santuzzo said:


> The neck of my JP7 is a unfinished neck (no lacquer) and I really like the feel of the back of the neck. However, since I play this guitar a lot, the neck is starting to feel a bit more like a finished neck, I guess my hand/thumb is 'polishing' the neck. The neck is not dirty, so it doesn't need to be cleaned, it's only a 'feel' thing.
> Now, here's my question: what's the best way to regain that unfinished feel of the neck?
> 
> I have watched a YT video by MusicMan on how to clean an EBMM unfinished neck, however, in my case the neck is not dry nor dirty, so I'm not sure of the oil-soap and gun-stock oil/wax would be the right thing here?
> 
> How do you guys maintain the unfinished feel on your JPs?




Clean it with a damp rag then burnish it using a microfiber rag.


----------



## Santuzzo

bracky said:


> Clean it with a damp rag then burnish it using a microfiber rag.



Thank you!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I am the proud owner of an EBMM Jp15-7 in Teal Flame! Will post pics later


----------



## zhenyj

Very beautiful


----------



## Xibuque

JP7 PDN Starry Night


----------



## Xibuque

Any JP7 owners had changed the stock pickups for another dimarzio? Have any of you tried a Titan on it?

I love all the jp models, the playability, the neck shape, woods, but i am not a big fan of crunchlab, in certain way i think that the stock pickup sets work just for petrucci/dream theaterish stuff.


----------



## penguin_316

My JP7 wasn’t the best looking guitar(always thought they were fairly fugly). The neck always cramped my hand especially while playing standing, and the pickups were so sterile in general.
Looking back though, it played absolutely amazing. The sterile/controlled/super clean sound is just an EBMM thing...different flavors for different things. I really miss mine. They are the ultimate recording 7 strings imo...for standard scales anyways. I’ll always have EBMM love.


----------



## GXPO

penguin_316 said:


> My JP7 wasn’t the best looking guitar(always thought they were fairly fugly). The neck always cramped my hand especially while playing standing, and the pickups were so sterile in general.
> Looking back though, it played absolutely amazing. The sterile/controlled/super clean sound is just an EBMM thing...different flavors for different things. I really miss mine. They are the ultimate recording 7 strings imo...for standard scales anyways. I’ll always have EBMM love.


This has been an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## penguin_316

Yea, it was hard to put my finger on, I would blame it on the pickups but I tried a few others and it never really helped that much.

Later on, I did buy a 6 string majesty that sounded really good. So, maybe just got an odd ball.


----------



## nsimonsen

Xibuque said:


> Any JP7 owners had changed the stock pickups for another dimarzio? Have any of you tried a Titan on it?
> 
> I love all the jp models, the playability, the neck shape, woods, but i am not a big fan of crunchlab, in certain way i think that the stock pickup sets work just for petrucci/dream theaterish stuff.



When I acquired my JP12-7, it had Bare Knuckle Blackhawks installed........and they sucked.
The BKP's are cool pickups, but they were just a horrible choice for the JP12.

I took it back to stock and it immediately sounded infinitely better.


----------



## Xibuque

nsimonsen said:


> When I acquired my JP12-7, it had Bare Knuckle Blackhawks installed........and they sucked.
> The BKP's are cool pickups, but they were just a horrible choice for the JP12.
> 
> I took it back to stock and it immediately sounded infinitely better.



Got ya! What you think about Titans on a jp7 with ebony board?


----------

